#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 『青獸偶像劇S01』狼之樂園 最終話 ～精彩完結篇～

## 奇比斯克

這是奇比我第一次寫文，以及某狼的協助第一話才能順利出現
因為不擅長寫小說，以劇本的方式呈現，讓大家像在看電視、看漫畫一樣
還有第一話內容有部分小說部分劇本的，如果大家覺得小說風格比較好，再來修改也不遲
出道文就請大家多多捧場，收視率滿點!! 節目開始 本片為普遍級適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳小整個遍野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!

[第一話　一線生機]

　　『地球』—是太陽系裡一顆美麗的星球，有著廣大的陸地和遼闊的海洋，而在寬廣的世界中到處都可見到形形色色的動物，只可惜在現今的地球上，某些動物正陸陸續續消失不見，甚至瀕臨絕種。

隨著人類文明的發展，即便科技已經非常先進，仍然與嚮往的綠色世界差十萬八千里。儘管如此，人類還是過著無憂無慮舒適的生活，完全不會為現在的社會亂象所擔心，但也不是全部人類都能享有。然而，也有妄想統治世界的政客和財團，勾結科技、軍事與一些房地產的企業，想把能賣出高價的土地歸為己有、資金交易，甚至於還有其他國家也跟著加入，更有甚者結盟，他們就算要把地球搞得天翻地覆也在所不惜！

因為如此，這個平衡被無情地打破，人類的過度開發使得許多動物被迫搬遷，就算是有著實質戰鬥能力的動物們想保護家園也慘死在人類的高科技武器之下，就算有為正義挺身而出的人類們和諸多動物保護團體，跟政府纏鬥三百回合也依舊徒勞無功。

而住在山地部落的原住民及偏僻的小村也因為都市更新不得被迫移置，在世界搞得這麼亂的情況下，將出現兩個極端點，一邊是有錢有權勢之人，一邊是貧窮卑賤之人，獸族則是被排在最低等的位階上。

這幾個月以來，住在索亞利村的居民正在煩惱該怎麼過活，索亞利村是個動物和人類和平共處的聚落，以動物較為大多數，狗、貓、袋鼠，甚至狼也有，即便是這麼貧窮破落不堪的地方，依然也能勉強過些日子。

怎知，就在平民因為貧富差距太大付不起房價之時，傳出了這樣令村民義憤填膺的消息：貧窮的村地將被規畫成大型遊樂園，而在抗議的村民們也因為這起突發事件爆發流血衝突；而上頭的一句命令就無比殘酷地將村民和動物通通殺光。

「把反抗的通通給我拿下！」一位穿著黑色制服的頭頭對著我方手下大吼。

村長：「村民們！，死也要守住我們的家園，衝啊—！」

「喔──！」一群人和動物正面迎擊並大聲吆喝著，並把家中任何可以當武器的通通拿出來反擊。

「你們有槍，我們也有槍！」銀月拿出他同伴托比的武器，DR-150長獵槍。

托比：「銀月！，這裡就交給你了，我去另外一邊。」

銀月：「好，沒問題！」

在托比正趕往另外一邊助陣時，親眼看見幾位獵人狠狠的打村長，殘忍的朝村長的頭開了一槍。

獵人A：「村長是嗎？，這個世界已經不需要村長了。」（叫囂）

獵人B：「打死你，打死你！，要徹底除掉村子就要先除掉村長！」

村長：「村在人在，村亡人亡，只要有我一口氣在，村民同心，是消滅不了我們的！」

『砰—！』一位獵人拿出槍朝村長開槍。

獵人C：「跟他廢話那麼多幹嘛。」

獵人A：「好樣的，一口氣解決。」

「村長──！！」托比看見後奮力地往前衝，掏出兩把手槍再來一個前空翻，百發百中殺了周圍的獵人。

托比：「村長，村長！」

托比：「可惡啊！」

在那之後，托比就不停地瘋狂掃射敵方的獵人，另一頭，銀月在戰亂之中看見一位穿著高貴，看似富可敵國的大富豪，而他卻完全沒有被波及到，似乎還很幸災樂禍地看著這場械鬥。

銀月OS：「你這個傢伙！，居然站在這裡還沒事，看他欣賞這暴動場景一副還很開心的樣子，真讓我想宰了他！」

銀月心中燃起了怒火，便在衝突暴動之下趁亂殺了他，並搶走他的名車鑰匙開著賓士逃離此地。

托比：「今天我不打死你們，我就不叫托比，呀啊啊—！」（還在拼命打）

銀月：「喂—！，托比，上車啦。」

托比：「等我宰完這一群人再說。」

銀月：「別再浪費力氣了，你看看四周。」

托比殺光身邊周遭的獵人，聽了銀月的話看看四周，才恍然大悟，實力懸殊太大了。

『砰—砰—！』槍砲聲不斷，整個村落陷入火海，肯定的是，索亞利村徹底地被滅村了。

銀月：「上車吧，逃離這裡吧。」

「對不起了，大家──」托比一個流暢的動作跳上了賓士車，關了車門後換托比駕駛，在行駛的過程中，他們一路上看到的都是一群政府派來的獵人殺害老百姓的畫面。

銀月：「專心開車，不要去看那些；有機會的話，我們一定要報仇！」

銀月：「這些混蛋官員自以為有錢有勢，就能肆無忌憚殺害無辜的老百姓，還把這個地方占為己有，難道已經沒有所謂的天理了嗎？」

坐在副駕駛座的銀月說著今天發生的事情，卻看見駕駛座上的托比一臉濃得化不開的憂慮。

「唉！現在的人類社會不知道怎麼了，為什麼......？為什麼──連我們都遭殃......！」托比哽咽著，兩行熱淚奪眶而出。

銀月：「現在時代變了，你還記得我們曾去村長家裡頭看電視的那次嗎？」

托比：「記得呀。那村長人挺好的，想不到今天為了這此事件犧牲了他自己！唉──！」

托比：「往後的日子都不知道該怎麼過下去了。」

銀月：「放心啦！人類的《聖經》裏頭不是有一句經典名言，叫做『天無絕人之路』呀！」

托比：「可是那是講人又不是講獸，我們根本無法和人類一樣受到平等對待。」

銀月：「呃......」（汗顏）

托比：「不用安慰我了啦！我會堅強的，謝謝你囉！銀月。」

銀月：「嗯！那我們現在要去哪裡？」

托比：「其實我也不知道耶！」

銀月：「只能說國家再這樣搞下去，到時候我們就會......」

托比：「好了！我才沒有興趣聽政治的話題，人類自己都搞得亂七八糟了，為何我們也備受牽連！真是的。」

托比將油門踩到底，快速離開這個村落；一路上的斷垣殘壁他連看都不想看，頭也不回的專心開往未知的前方。

車開了兩天了，肚子餓了，就去一家便利商店買東西吃；錢用光了就用偷的，過著流亡的日子，就這樣過了兩個星期......

（某一天早晨）
銀月：「嘿！托比，起床囉！已經天亮了唷。」

托比：「什麼—？」（揉著眼睛）

「這景色多美呀！確定不下車來看看？」銀月坐在石頭邊叫著車裡還有著睡意的托比。

托比拍拍自己的臉讓自己清醒一點，隨後下車，跟著銀月一起看看日出。

「托比呀！你相不相信奇蹟，即使是一線曙光、多麼微小的希望......」銀月指著太陽說道。

托比：「曾經相信過，可是現在卻漸漸的覺得好像是一場夢、是虛幻的！」

銀月：「還是忘不了痛苦嗎？」

托比：「就算忘不了也無濟於事，差不多該去吃早餐了。」

托比：「上路！」

銀月：「嗯！」

（上車後）
托比：「唉呀！，糟糕！」

銀月：「怎麼了？」

托比：「汽油量快沒了！」

「什麼！！」銀月一臉吃驚的說

托比：「也對，開了兩個星期了，就算是再怎麼高檔、耗油性低的車，汽油遲早會耗光的！」

銀月：「那怎麼辦呀？」

托比：「前方好像有一座城鎮，不如我們就去那邊......」

銀月&托比：「偷油！」

於是他們決定去前方好像是一座城鎮的地方去偷油，但近看好像又不是座城鎮；開著開著，托比睡眼惺忪，銀月一見托比累了，接爪換他來開車。開了兩星期的車的托比已經筋疲力竭，他打算在車上補個眠。

路上開到一半，銀月看到一個牌子，不以為意沒去注意看；但是出於好奇那牌子上面寫什麼又把車給倒回來，並叫醒托比。

銀月：「欸欸！托比快看，你看這牌子！」

「什麼啊？」托比有點不耐煩地看車窗外一個奇怪的牌子。

托比&銀月：「狼之樂園－前方距離一公里處。」

銀月：「哇，第一次看到這麼有趣的路牌，要是有智慧型爪機就可以拍下來了。」

托比：「狼之樂園，不會是那種一格一格的狼族墓園啊。」

銀月：「不會吧！」

（以下為兩狼的想像VCR）
路人甲：「真可憐！狼死了就隨便棄屍在這裡！」

路人乙：「難道都沒有人管嗎？」

路人甲：「怎麼可能有人管！現在連狼肉都有人敢吃呢！唉！」

路人乙：「那我們就把這個地方整治一下吧！存好心做好事吧！」

路人甲：「也好！」

於是這看起來像狼族亂葬崗的地方被善心人士整治成為一座美麗的墓園，但「狼的墓園」這名字總是不太好聽，路人乙於是將之命名為──「狼之樂園」。

=======兩狼腦中的VCR畫面結束=======


托比：「嗚──！我們去探望那些死去的狼吧！」

「啪—！」銀月打了一下托比的頭。

銀月：「不要那麼悲觀好不好，怎麼可能是墓園呀！說不定是......」

銀月：「呃—，像是......」

銀月：「啊—！，狼族收容所呀。」

托比：「那你怎麼想不是販賣幼狼的場所呢？」

銀月OS：「天啊，這傢伙想到哪裡去了！」（表情一臉錯愕）

銀月：「說不定是狼之城唷！只有狼居住的城市，哪像你，這麼悲觀幹嘛！好了！我們走吧。」（樂觀貌）

銀月繼續開車前往目的地，希望能在這座叫狼之樂園的城市要一些油；抵達狼之樂園後，他們發現這裡特別的安靜，眼前有著像是植物園的大鐵門，一看進去空蕩蕩的，像極了植物園。眼看進去除了植物還是植物，更不用說有蟲鳴鳥叫。

托比：「怎麼這麼安靜呀？裡面到底有沒有狼在？」（看著裡面）

「喂—有狼在嗎？」托比對著裡面喊叫，但也沒狼回應；更奇怪的是入口處居然連個保全系統或是站哨的人都沒有。

托比：「確定是這裡嗎？」

銀月：「不可能呀！我們來的時候就只有一條路啊。先進去看一看吧！」

當銀月的狼爪去觸碰那個大鐵門，打算要把門拉開時銀月就這麼在托比眼前消失了！

『咻—！』（消失）

托比：「銀月！」

托比：「銀月怎麼不見了？」

托比：「慘了！這下怎麼辦？銀月不見了！難道就只有我一隻狼？不行！我得想個方法把銀月救回來！」


=======鏡頭轉向狼之樂園裡面=======

銀月：「哇！這─這裡是──？人類詩人所說的：『桃花源』啊！」

銀月：「你說是不是啊？托──？托比呢？」（呆）

銀月一進去所看到的景色，跟外頭的世界完全相差十萬八千里！這裡面不只是在外面看到的那個樣子，除了植物外還有很多獸居住生活在這裡面，充滿生氣！這種神秘又有色彩的地方，讓銀月覺得簡直是世外桃源，讓他忍不住想走一趟，來個樂園大冒險，而在園外的托比還是在原地踏步，他在想該怎麼救出銀月......

托比：「怎麼辦？怎麼辦！該怎麼做啊！」

看著大鐵門的托比，有種想衝進去的衝動，為了救銀月，也只能用這個辦法了！

托比：「好！銀月，你等著！我馬上就來找你了！反正世界都這麼亂了，早點離開也好啊──！」

托比閉上眼睛，一爪觸碰大鐵門，便跟隨銀月一樣也消失不見了；只可惜銀月搶先走一步去冒險了。

（狼之樂園—幻想森林版區）
銀月：哇！好好玩唷！我鑽，我鑽，我鑽鑽鑽！（年幼時的童心大起）

正在幻想森林版區玩的銀月，他鑽的遊樂設施幾乎和人類小孩玩的探索洞穴是一樣的：玩玩盪鞦韆、翹翹板，似乎這地帶是給幼獸玩的遊戲區，不過這段時間是大家都在吃早餐狩獵的時間，沒有狼陪他玩。

銀月：「啊—好無聊喔！要是托比在就好了。」

這時正在尋找銀月的托比，誤闖了貓之巢穴，正在享受早餐的貓咪也看到外來狼都嚇得奔回窩裡去了！

托比：「對不起，請問一下，你們有看到一隻銀白色毛的狼嗎？」

「喵—！」貓群紛紛躲回窩裏面去。

托比：「喂──！別走呀！唉！不知道銀月那傢伙，跑到哪裡去了......」

就在銀月在幻想森林裡的遊樂區嚷嚷著好無聊時，有一隻剛狩獵完食的銀色幼狼出現，來到這裡放鬆一下。

銀月：「咦！—有狼來了。」

銀月：「你好—！來陪我玩吧！」

小獥：「嗷嗚？」

當下銀月看到有這麼一隻可愛的銀色幼狼，一種從來沒有過的感受在心中莫名的興奮亂竄......

銀月：「哇！居然有這麼可愛的一隻幼狼。」（萌到了！）

銀月：「乖乖！要不要陪哥哥玩一玩啊？」（表現得很紳ㄅㄧㄢˋ士ㄊㄞˋ）

突然！有個危險正悄悄向銀月逼近，並瞬間從天空墜落！「砰──！」一隻虎獸人從天而降，彷彿他就是要保護幼狼小獥的護狼使者。

謎樣的虎獸人：「版主在此，休得放肆！」

「啊！—救命啊！！」銀月突然被這麼一嚇嗥了出來，這嗥聲托比聽到了，立即動身前來救他！

托比：「糟糕！銀月有危險了！聲音是從那邊傳過來的！」

托比利用自己自豪的聽力，來判斷銀月方向的所在；遇上幻想森林裡的版主，銀月又該如何化解這場誤會呢？

托比：「銀月兄，我馬上就到，等我啊！」

謎樣的版主對上了銀月，以及剛踏入樂園不熟的托比是否能及時趕救，第一季的故事就此展開！


＝＝＝第一話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 狼の寂

看完之後本狼只有一個想法
為什麼咱的形象又再次被摧毀了?  :jcdragon-cry: 
好像每次咱的形象在大家的眼中都會自動的被扭曲  OAQ

還咱清白~!!!!


另外,故事內容寫得蠻有趣的
也有點無俚頭  XD
真的有偶像劇那種 "灑狗血"的感覺呢  (沒有別的意思)  :jcdragon-xd: 

咱蠻期待後續發展的
只要不要再毀損咱的形象就好了  OwQ

----------


## 凔藍

奇比寫的好好笑喔XD
敝龍笑到在地上打滾
內容有趣~

哥哥就節哀吧…(被踹

----------


## 黑倫

奇比寫的很好看
不知為何寂的形象常常被摧毀
但就因為這樣寂的部分都很好笑 
奇比[有個危險正悄悄向銀月逼近，並瞬間從天空墜落！「砰──！」一隻虎獸人從天而降]
這該不會是我吧?
我很期待後續發展的
說真的有扭曲的寂再都一定會好笑
哈哈

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點半，你現在收看的是，『野獸頻道』

托比:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!

========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳小整個遍野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!

[第二話　神秘虎獸人—版主黑倫]


托比：「糟糕！銀月有危險了！聲音是從那邊傳過來的！」

托比：「銀月兄，我馬上就到，等我啊—！」

托比以極快的速度趕去，就在托比趕去的同時，神秘的虎獸人十分離奇，他並沒有打算對銀月做出攻擊，尷尬的場面就這樣僵持了一分鐘......

黑倫：「你是誰？在樂園裡沒見過你這張生面孔，來這裡有什麼企圖？」（嚴肅的問話）

銀月：「我──我──我沒有什麼企圖啊！就──就來這裡探探險，熟悉環境嘛！」（害怕的說）

銀月OS：「天啊，我在說什麼啊！」

「嗯—？」黑倫以疑惑的眼神盯著銀月

黑倫：「這麼說，你是新獸囉？」

銀月：「什──什麼呀？」（還是一頭霧水）

托比：「銀月！！！」（匆匆趕來）

托比：「你沒事吧！！！」

銀月：「我沒事！只是被嚇到而已。」

在托比詢問銀月有沒有事的時候，他斜眼瞄了一下眼前的虎獸人，總覺得他不是個好傢伙。在動物界中，獸族之間的彼此不熟悉，容易有警惕心，剛開始關係也會變得非常緊張，也因為這樣，便形成了一道看不見的防護磁場，也讓這隻虎獸人驚呼不已！

黑倫OS：「奇怪，這隻狼也是新來的嗎？為什麼我會感覺到牠體內蘊涵著一股力量，功力──不在我之下，難道是為了保護他才形成這一道防護磁場嗎？」

銀月：「托比，這傢伙看起來不好惹，我們還是快逃吧。」

托比站起身來，沒有聽銀月的勸導，便主動靠近這位虎獸人，很快就化解了這場誤會。

銀月：「喂—！，托比！」（想叫住）

托比：「不好意思，我們兩狼誤闖此地，若我的朋友有冒犯的地方，還請閣下多多包涵。」

黑倫一聽感覺不像是敵人，同樣是同道中獸，黑輪想了想他們大概也是經過幾番波折才辛苦的來到這裡，畢竟外面的世界黑倫也是很清楚的；想當初自己差點被人類抓去當馬戲團的老虎，要不是命大被一個十歲大的小孩傻傻的放出來，他準會淪為馬戲團中被虐待到死的苦力獸。

黑倫：「外地狼不用客氣，歡迎兩位來到狼之樂園，我是這裡的版主，我叫黑倫，你們好！」

銀月：「你好，我叫......」

還沒有講出名字，托比和銀月的肚子就這麼咕嚕咕嚕叫了起來。

銀月：「肚子餓扁了啦──。」

托比：「我們好像從早上都還沒吃到東西耶！」（摸摸自己的狼肚）

「那我帶你們去飯廳吃飯吧！」一個萌萌可愛的狼聲吸引了大家，原來是這隻叫『小獥』的幼狼在說話。

黑倫：「嗯！也好！我們就一起去飯廳吃早餐吧！有體力才能彼此交流啊！」

銀月：「謝謝。」

現在樂園的時間是早上九點，小獥帶頭一起到飯廳去吃飯，原本已經吃過早餐的小獥還是很樂意帶著他們去飯廳用餐，而且永遠都是走在最前頭帶領大家。順帶一提：小獥擁有著特別的可愛風格。

除了會耍傲嬌、任性之外，更是樂園裡的寶貝，不管發生甚麼事，眾獸都會保護著他，就算生命會受到威脅也會義不容辭的不讓小獥受到任何一點傷害。沒錯！他可是可愛動物界的風雲狼物，現階段正練著某隻『高狼』傳授給他的『翔風術』。


[狼物介紹VCR]

銀狼小獥—獸魂指數5000點

平時討獸喜愛的小獥，只有在遇到危險或是緊急的情況下，會施展翔風術，風就是他的武器，獸魂指數4000到5000點之間波動，練到最高等級即能施展『風狼行術』！除此之外還有：可以穿透物件的能力，以及翔光療癒術等；療癒術越高階精神消耗得越大，極有可能死亡的風險。

[VCR結束]


樂園的飯廳位置在於生活分享和動物風情兩個版區的交接地帶，小獥興沖沖的跑到吧台上拿菜單給他們兩位新來的狼看。

銀月：「我看看喔，哇！牛肉麵，豬肉堡，雞翅煲......」

托比：「怎麼比外面的還要好吃的感覺？」

黑倫：「你們想吃什麼呢？」

小獥：「小菜上來了！」（端著盤子上的肉）

黑倫：「這──這──狼家都還沒有點，肉就上來了呀！」（驚訝）

銀月和托比看到這麼豐盛的佳餚，便開始大口大口的吃，撕咬、吞，但就在吃早餐的過程中，虎獸人黑倫問了一句很關鍵的話。

小獥：「很好吃吧。」（搖尾）

黑倫：「請問一下，你們有去肉球蓋印之屋去登記新獸報到嗎？」

托比：「什麼啊？還要報到呀！」（嘴裡吃著東西邊說話）

銀月：「那肉球蓋印之屋在哪裡呢？」

小獥：「我帶你們去！」（很有朝氣的說話）

黑倫：「你唷！總愛第一個帶路的。」

小獥：「不行嗎？」（嘟著嘴）

正在享受早餐的兩狼，在飯廳裡與互不相識的銀色幼狼和老虎面對面聊天，漸漸的也成為了狼友（朋友），樂園裡的世界可說是超乎他們的想像。

不但有森林、草原、花海、小木屋、庭園裡還有座小迷宮，面積之大，要一天介紹完所有的版區是不可能的事情，不過黑倫因為有事情先回幻想森林，飯廳裡只留下小獥和未報到的兩狼，雖然黑倫不在小獥身旁，只不過......

托比：「欸！你怎麼一直盯著狼家看呀！雖然他很可愛......我也滿喜歡的！但你也不要一直露出詭異的笑容好不好！」

銀月：「呵──呵──。嘿──嘿──。」（A___A）

小獥：「嗷嗚？」

銀月：「嗷嗚？」

小獥：「嗷嗚──嗷嗚──。」

銀月：「嗷嗚──嗷嗚──嗷嗚──。」

只要小獥嗷嗚幾次，銀月就跟著嗷嗚個不停，一直在比看誰嗷嗚得最多次；兩狼一直在那邊嗷嗚來嗷嗚去的，整間飯廳都充滿著嗷嗚嗷嗚的叫聲，讓托比聽了覺得很好笑。

小獥：「嗷嗚—。」（X30）

銀月：「嗷—。」（X29......沒力了）

托比：「好了！別再『嗷嗚』了！這樣都引來一些貓貓狗狗來看了啦！丟臉死了！」

想不到因為兩狼嗷嗚個沒完，引來飯廳周遭的獸們來此關注；在這種尷尬的場面下，三狼掩著面迅速離開，不過焦點都好像在小獥身上，離開了飯廳前往黑倫所說的報到處──『肉球蓋印之屋』。


=======鏡頭轉向幻想森林版區=======

黑倫：「奇怪，這台新機器要怎麼用呀？這樣要怎麼聯繫其他版主呀？」

黑倫回到幻想森林區，正試著操作這台通訊設備的機器。通常這部機器是隱藏在地面下的，隱藏在各版區看不到的地方；只有版主、區域管理員、以及樂園的主宰─狼王白牙，才可以使用啟動；不過由於設備更新，黑倫不太習慣新介面的操作。

黑倫：「嗯──。啊哈！應該是這個吧！」（按下去）

按鈕一按下去，讓黑倫感受到人類科技的進步是如此神速，一台看似人類電腦的機器，不用螢幕就能透過光影進行視訊；爪指這麼一揮，程式功能也隨著黑倫的爪指滑動，不久便找到視訊功能開始和兔總督—『蘭陵柳』進行通訊。

黑倫：「喂？哈囉！特斯旺兔，特斯旺兔......」（英文發音Test one two）

黑倫：「你在嗎？，特斯旺兔......」

蘭陵柳：「我在！，有什麼事嗎？」（接受訊息交談）

黑倫：「哦—原來你在呀！」

蘭陵柳：「還有啊！不要把英文講成中文發音！雖然我是隻兔子，但這樣叫很奇怪耶。」

黑倫：「嘿嘿！不好意思啦！總覺得這樣叫挺順的。」

蘭陵柳：「真是的！跟你講過多少次了！」

蘭陵柳：「有事就快說吧！雖然也可以聊天啦。我還準備糟糕的黃色笑話給你聽呢！」（邪笑）

黑倫：「不──！不必了，其實是有件事情向你報告的。」

蘭陵柳：「什麼事情啊？」

黑倫：「剛才遇到兩隻新獸，其中有隻狼讓我特別關注。」

蘭陵柳：「是新獸啊！那叫他們來蓋印之屋蓋爪章呀。又沒什麼大不了，只要是獸都可以進來呀，樂園也可說是避難地呢！」

黑倫：「話是沒錯，只不過我發現！其中一隻狼，他的戰力居然不在我之下，一般來說，犬族、虎族和貓族都不可能有這麼高的『獸魂指數』啊！」

蘭陵柳：「真的？那可真是稀奇了，那他『獸魂指數』有破萬點嗎？，有對峙過嗎？」

黑倫：「還不清楚，只不過在碰面的時候竟然自動形成一道防護磁場！」

黑倫：「所以麻煩你，他們到蓋印之屋的時候，特別觀察這兩隻新獸！」

黑倫：「對了，忘了說：小獥有跟他們在一起唷！」

蘭陵柳：「好的，什──什麼！！！」（驚呼）

蘭陵柳：「小獥跟他們在一起？！」

蘭陵柳是公告服務版區裡的版主，也是整個狼之樂園的總督，平時都在小木屋裡看看書，清掃周遭環境，有時還對著鏡子裝扮得很紳士風度，拿著法杖練習幻術，從口袋裡拿出懷錶看看時間，一有新獸進來便到肉球蓋印之屋為新獸服務，然而這時正前往蓋印之屋的一行狼他們卻將遭遇到危險的事情......

小獥：「這裡呢，就是月明廣場。是眾獸聚集在一起聊天的地方唷！」

銀月：「哇！好棒的地方喔！」

托比：「呃，現在不是介紹樂園的時候吧！黑倫所說的蓋印之屋在哪裡呀？」

小獥：「就在前面一點的地方，越過前面的小湖就可以看見小木屋了。」

就在小獥介紹完這附近的周遭景色，危險總是出乎意料的快，湖裡有個影子慢慢浮上，迸出水面，讓在場的三隻狼嚇到嗥出來！

『砰轟──』一隻體型較大的鱷魚迸出水面。

銀月：「哇啊──！，好......」

托比：「好大的鱷魚怪物啊！」（驚恐）

小獥：「別怕，有──有我在。」（聲音害怕得發抖）

銀月：「咦？！單憑小獥能擺平得了這隻大鱷魚嗎？」

雖然小獥勇敢的站出來，似乎想要保護兩位新獸不受到傷害，另外一點就是要真正展現他：施展「翔風術」的能力，秀給新獸看！

小獥：「嗷────嗚────！」（發出低沉的聲音）

小獥：[獸魂指數──200↑>>650↑>>1280↑>>2000↑>>2800↑>>3400↑>>3950↑>>4200↑>>4750↑>> 5000↑]

小獥：「風系技能──翔風—風之刃！」

「嚇──！」小獥將爪裡的風之刃丟出去，插進大鱷魚的右胸，讓大鱷魚痛得受不了並開始抓狂，迸出水面後就開始對面前的三隻狼進行攻擊！

銀月不知如何是好，只能躲避再躲避，想要攻擊他弱點的機會都很難抓住，托比一邊想要保護銀月，一邊想要保護剛認識沒多久的獸太小獥；只是小獥閃避動作較慢，而小獥也只能利用風波動攻打他的利爪。

銀月：「不行，再這樣下去，我們遲早會被抓狂的鱷魚的利爪開腸破肚的！」（喘氣著說）

托比：「得想想辦法，要怎麼樣能讓這隻大鱷魚安靜下來！」

小獥：「嗷嗚—嗷嗚！」（不停閃避）

在奔跑閃避時小獥是不能集中風的能量，如果停下來肯定會被鱷魚的利爪撕裂而慘死；那迅雷不及掩耳的速度，就算沒有傷及內臟，也會血流不止！

小獥：「我快不行了，風波動對暴躁的鱷魚沒有什麼影響耶！」（喘氣著）

銀月：「托比，快想想辦法！」

托比：「可惡！我也在找機會呀！能有啥辦法？」

銀月：「那這樣子！，找到空隙後就各自分散逃跑，到蓋印之屋集合，閃！」

小獥：「嗚啊──！！！」（不小心跌倒）

銀月&托比：「小獥──！！！」

黑倫：「好啦，我想──應該──不會出什麼事啦！」

蘭陵柳：「你喔！該不會是嫌麻煩，然後就丟給我去幫他們服務？」

黑倫：「因為蓋印之屋是你那區域的地方，我想有那隻『高狼』在，應該沒關係，就先回來幻想森林啦！」

蘭陵柳：「如果他們迷路了怎麼辦？你也不順便帶他們來我這個地方報到，有你在多一份安全呀！」

黑倫：「好了好了，別再罵了！事實上我也是想回來操作這個系統看看的。」

就在蘭陵柳跟黑倫訓話的時候，從遠方傳來的波動，讓在小木屋內的桌面上的水杯震了一下，蘭陵柳驚覺不對勁，外頭好像有事情想出去看一下。

蘭陵柳：「好了！現在講你也沒用了！」

蘭陵柳：「我這邊好像有狀況，我出去看一下喔。」

黑倫：「好的，那就先這樣囉。掰掰！」

隨後蘭陵柳就立刻關掉視訊，衝到外面去巡視。

「啊──！」小獥嗥出聲音，並用爪臂遮蔽自己，愣在原地動不了，恐怕是來不及逃了。

托比：「小獥！！！」（吶喊並且衝過去）

銀月：「托比不要！！！」（伸爪試圖阻止）

看到小獥有生命危險，托比衝過去保護他，站在小獥前面擺出大大的阻擋動作！在這麼千鈞一髮的時刻，托比和小獥能平安順利脫困嗎？從小木屋衝出來觀看外況的蘭陵柳是否能及時趕救？下集待續。


＝＝＝第二話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 黑倫

我是第一個跟寂他們講話的>w<
不過故事裡的我好像機器優先
奇比真的很好看>w<
也很好笑
連叫叫到沒力

----------


## 萊洛克

故事內容高潮迭起還不錯!
第二話內容裡有獸魂指數跟終極X班系列的戰鬥指數很類似0.0!
每隻獸因該會有獸魂指數吧??
好期待下一話，托比是否全身而退救出小獥0W0?

----------


## 狼の寂

怎麼奇比好像把咱寫的很肉腳呢?  :jcdragon-cry: 
跑幾下就沒力  這...
奇比你居心不良 (不




> 托比：欸！你怎麼一直盯著狼家看呀！雖然他很可愛……我也滿喜歡的！但你也不用露出──露出詭異的笑容好不好！
> 
> 銀月：呵──呵──。嘿──嘿──。A___A


還有這個是...?  :jcdragon-err: 
怎麼咱又被寫成了變態變態的樣子 :wuffer_bawl: 

咱明明就是紳士!!  


總之呢...
還是期待下一集吧...

----------


## 凔藍

奇比寫的好好笑啊(在地上打滾

蘭陵柳：有事就快說吧。雖然也可以聊天啦。我還準備糟糕的黃色笑話給你聽呢！(邪笑)  ＜--這句是 :jcdragon-shock-ebby: 

期待第三話~

----------


## 仴小維仴

奇比寫的不錯OWO

看的越後面越刺激

而且個性也寫的很符合

期待下一篇>W<

----------


## 極風

這種劇本式小說好新奇喔   ><
內容也很有趣呢，果然是青獸偶像劇
獸魂指數的設定也好帥喔
好期待打鬥的畫面   >w<

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點半，你現在收看的是，『野獸頻道』

小獥:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳小整個遍野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第三話　幻系兔獸人—蘭陵柳]


托比：「小獥！！！」（吶喊並且衝過去）

銀月：「托比不要！！！」（伸爪試圖阻止）

看到小獥有生命危險，托比衝過去保護他，站在小獥前面擺出大大的阻擋動作！此時托比身上散發著金黃色的光芒，在空氣中形成一道防護盾，而這防護盾還帶著電；這電的威力大到馬上就讓大鱷魚的爪給電著並暫時麻痺，而這時從小木屋裡衝出來的蘭陵柳也趕到現場。

托比：「怎麼回事！我居然沒事！！！」

銀月：「托比，趕快帶著小獥走！不要愣在那邊！」

蘭陵柳：「剛剛那是......？」

在蘭陵柳看到托比毫無防備之下就可以讓大鱷魚瞬間麻痺，托比趕緊抱著小獥閃開，但現在他們仍處於危險狀態；在這個緊要關頭，什麼所有的思緒和疑問都先拋在腦後，救狼要緊。

蘭陵柳：「等一下！」（瞬間移動到大鱷魚的面前）

銀月：「有兔子，咦？剛剛牠是怎麼過來的？」（揉著自己的眼睛）

銀月不敢相信自己的眼睛，原本這隻兔子就在大鱷魚的面前嗎？還是在三狼不注意的時候跑過來的？原本想要叫住眼前的這隻兔子，此時他伸手從口袋裡拿出一個東西，類似像懷錶的東西，圓圓的，不過形狀特殊，讓他們辯不出是甚麼東西。

「幻系技能──虛！」蘭陵柳對著大鱷魚擺盪手中的懷錶。


[兔物介紹VCR]

蘭陵柳—獸魂指數10000點

狼之樂園公告服務區的版主，是樂園裡的幻術大師。最擅長使用催眠術、幻覺光芒，只要一拿出口袋中特殊的懷錶，對著別獸面前擺盪，發出紫色光芒，中術者將會乖乖聽命於施術者，獸魂指數9000到10000點之間波動。如果將幻術能力開到最大；獸魂指數將會超過10000點的極限，機動力飆升到「脫兔狀態」，魅力能讓粗野的BOSS都恭恭敬敬的紳士禮儀，是種極危險讓施術者也連同產生幻覺的終極絕招。

[VCR結束]


蘭陵柳：「安靜─停下來─！好好休息睡覺─睡覺──睡覺───！」（回音）

銀月：「怎麼忽然覺得想睡覺了，好睏喔！哈──！！！」（打哈欠）

小獥：「是─是蘭陵柳葛格的──催眠─幻術......。」（倒下去睡）

托比：「喂喂喂！不要就這樣睡著了！小獥！」（扶起來）

蘭陵柳：「總算安靜下來。不過怎麼好像有個地方怪怪的？」

蘭陵柳使出幻術總算讓大鱷魚平靜下來了，很快就被蘭陵柳發現，大鱷魚身上右胸插著一根風之刃，也許這就是他會暴動抓狂的原因，會使出風之刃的應該只有在場的小獥，蘭陵柳搖搖頭後便將小獥使出的風之刃給解除掉，然後給鱷魚兩條魚吃打發打發他，很快這場騷動就這麼平靜下來了，大鱷魚也回到湖中繼續生活了。

蘭陵柳看著三隻已經累到喘氣如牛的狼，倒在一旁，蘭陵柳上前關心小獥和兩位新獸，解除幻術讓他們起來。

蘭陵柳：「你們沒事吧！」

銀月：「我們沒事，請問你是？」

蘭陵柳：「我叫蘭陵柳，是這一版區的版主，同時我也是這樂園的總督。」

銀月：「哇—總督耶」（驚訝）

托比：「謝謝總督的救命之恩！」

小獥：「蘭陵柳葛格，謝謝你喔！」

蘭陵柳：「小獥，你剛剛差點就沒命了你知道嗎？」（摸著小獥的頭）

「為什麼要攻擊大鱷魚呢？」蘭陵柳對著小獥溫柔的說。

銀月：「等一下！所以，意思是──小獥用風之刃攻擊鱷魚，才造成他抓狂嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「是啊！若風之刃一直插在鱷魚的胸口，輕則皮肉傷，重則可能導致胸腔受損。」

蘭陵柳：「萬一風之刃進到了氣管，影響到整個呼吸系統，那可是會出事情的喔。」

蘭陵柳：「小獥，受到這次的教訓，下次可不要隨便亂開槍啊！」

小獥：「姆──知道了！」（低著頭反省的說）

托比：「好啦，那蓋印之屋就在前面了，我們走吧！」（轉身就走）

在托比轉身走了之後，蘭陵柳看著托比的背影，一直深思不解，想不到也有獸魂指數高強的狼族，看著托比輕鬆自在地走著，經過剛剛的那場騷動之後，托比挺身而出的那一刻，讓蘭陵柳見識到他的力量；雖然只有短短的一瞬間，但這股能力卻又消逝了，也還感覺不出來托比的獸魂指數是多少，正當蘭陵柳一直在思考這個問題時卻被在一旁的銀月給打亂。

銀月：「你怎麼還不走，看你想事情想得這麼入神，是怎麼回事？」

蘭陵柳：「啊──！沒事，我們走吧。」


（公告服務區—肉球蓋印之屋）
機器語音：「請輸入資料。」

銀月：「這樣基本資料就搞定了吧，然後再把爪印蓋上去！」

托比：「好涼喔！沒想到小木屋會有免費的冷氣可以吹，還有新鮮水果！」（爪上拿著叉子叉眼前的水梨來吃）

機器語音：「資料建檔完成。」

銀月：「嘿—！托比換你了！」

托比：「好。」

托比：「點選新資料建立，然後......」

銀月：「嗯──這水梨真好吃。」

銀月：「兔子先生，你在看什麼書啊？」（湊過去一起坐）

蘭陵柳：「你說這些嗎？這些只不過都是有關技能方面，超能力方面的書籍啦！」

銀月：「原來蘭陵柳喜歡看這些超自然的書呀！」

蘭陵柳：「不是喜不喜歡，這是練習。」

托比：「喔！練習？，書有甚麼好練習的。」（填完資料回坐到沙發上）

蘭陵柳：「對你們新獸來說可能還不太了解......」

小獥：「就是我們獸本身就有一種的特別能力，簡單來說我們都是具有超能力的......」

蘭陵柳：「異能獸族，簡單來講就是這樣！」

小獥：「討厭啦！都把我的台詞都講完了！」

銀月：「喔喔，我知道，就是每當有災難發生時，例如地震，我們都會比人類更早知道，也知道如何避免危險......！」

蘭陵柳：「這──算是一種預知能力，不過有很多以人類科學來說，都還不知道超能力究竟是何物。」

蘭陵柳：「只可惜，人類的科技正逐漸走向自我毀滅的道路，一些大企業家、政治家之敗類，為達成目的，就利用科技剷除眼前的阻礙，根本沒把道德規範放在眼裡，他們心中只要有命令就自以為能控制一切......。」

托比：「人類難道都沒政府了嗎？」

銀月：「欸！你想想看，為什麼那些有權有勢的都可以這麼的放縱。」

銀月：「殺了人、犯大罪，都可以用錢封口了，法律根本沒有用。」

銀月：「再說，壞人都活在這些官員的包庇下，實在是很殘忍！」

小獥；「所以—！」（站起來）

小獥：「為了防範未然，怕人類以後把主意打在動物身上，對我們做出甚麼事，在樂園的大門口那邊設置蘭陵柳的幻術結界！」

小獥：「只要是獸，都可以自由進出。」

小獥：「若是人類的話，偏僻陰森的地方直覺就不會想進來了。」

托比：「喔！原來如此！」

小獥：「只要是獸，歡迎來樂園裡喔。當然也是可以離開唷！」

銀月：「可是，我想留在這裡，畢竟我們剛從村裡逃亡出來。」

小獥：「看來大家也都是從外面的世界，逃離到這裡來的呀！」

托比：「我倒是很好奇，狼之樂園為何會存在呀？」

蘭陵柳：「其實，『狼之樂園』是現任狼王的父親所開墾的。」

蘭陵柳：「當初就已經知道，獸族會像現在這麼落魄，所以打算開墾這裡做為動物們的避難收容所。」

蘭陵柳：「為了不讓人類知道，『狼之樂園』一直都是很低調的存在。」

托比：「原來如此。」

小獥：「那我帶你們去你們住宿的地方吧！」

蘭陵柳：「剛好，這棟小木屋的二樓有空房，小獥你就帶他們去，這樣也省得我去找他們。」

小獥：「好的！，可是為什麼你要找他們呀？」

蘭陵柳：「呃......」

銀月&托比&小獥：（看著蘭陵柳）

蘭陵柳：「哦—！因為就是，是新獸嘛，要多多關注啊，這樣才不會遇到麻煩事。」

蘭陵柳：「像你們剛才不就差一點出事了嗎？」

小獥：「說得對耶，像你們新獸不會使用超能力，還是待在蘭陵柳葛格的身邊比較安全喔！」

銀月：「嗯嗯，謝謝總督的關心。」

蘭陵柳：「那快去睡個午覺休息吧，我想你們一定累了吧。」

托比：「沒錯，我們是該好好休息，呵哈──」（伸懶腰）

銀月和托比順利在蓋印之屋完成了報到手續，裡面的空間除了可以享受冷氣之外，還有沙發可以坐，感覺就像是個家。

除了人類在那邊為了利益自相殘殺，還有分地位與權力，仗著有錢的勢力統治世界；相較之下，動物們對此種惡劣環境根本沒有選擇的餘地，只能成為人類手下的奴隸。

而現在大家都有共同的目標，就是要好好守護這塊美麗的淨土，不要讓人類發現有這個地方以及保衛自己；在稀有動物絕種的期間，樂園可說是一個安全庇護所，不受外面世界的風風雨雨，無憂無慮的在這裡生活。在吃過中餐後，他們就到樓上類似客房的地方定居下來，整個下午可以好好睡個懶覺。

銀月：「哇！好棒喔！有這麼高級的床，還有木頭香。」（聞一聞）

銀月：「比起這裡，想當初住在索亞利村的時候，那可真是天壤之別耶！」

銀月：「雖然日子乏味貧窮倒是還可以過得下去啦！」

「是啊，尤其是今天早餐吃到這麼好吃的牛肉煲，我想這是我們出運的時候了！」托比躺在柔軟的床上，雙爪舉高興奮的說出自己的感受。

銀月：「總算啊，托比也開始樂觀起來囉！」（微笑）

托比：「你瞧瞧，小獥他先睡了耶！」

銀月：「真可愛，真想拍他的睡姿！」

托比：「好了，趕快睡吧，晚上黑倫版主要弄個營火Party呢！」

銀月：「好，那我要跟小獥睡在一起，嘻嘻！」

就當銀月躺下去正要好好入睡時，總覺得好像有人一直在盯著他看，而且還有點悶熱感，也不只是銀月、連托比也感覺到不對勁，並趕緊起身望向窗外。

托比：「誰──誰在那邊！」

銀月：「感覺對方是火屬性的。」

托比：「為什麼你會這麼覺得？」

銀月：「直覺！」

托比：「我也是耶！」

銀月：「我想應該是樂園裡面的獸吧，純粹好奇看看我們而已。」

托比：「那就別擔心這麼多了，睡覺吧。」

（夜晚的狼之樂園　時間：六點整）
黑倫：「起床囉！想吃串燒烤肉嗎？快點起來囉！」

黑倫：「欸，這可是我為新獸進來所舉辦的歡迎會喔！」

黑倫把房內的燈給打開，加上剛剛熱情的介紹詞，把還在睡夢中的托比和銀月叫醒，然後黑倫拿著串燒在他們的鼻子前撥弄，略帶焦黑的烤肉散發著誘狼的香味，小獥第一隻先跳起來，跟著虎獸人黑倫一同到『快樂生活廣場』。

托比：「姆──！睡得真舒服！走，去吃晚餐！」

銀月：「要去吃營火囉──！」

銀月：「不對，吃烤肉、吃烤肉！」

小獥：「快點快點，營火聚會一定會有很多獸在一起，一定很熱鬧！」（興奮的跑出房門外）

小獥總是第一個帶頭的，一行狼到了生活廣場，一大群獸都聚集在營火周圍，想不到已經開始了。貓族、犬族、虎獸人、狼族、還有兔子──蘭陵柳也在場，高高興興的圍在營火旁吃肉飲酒，還有獸是已經喝到爛醉如泥了呢！

小獥：「我最喜歡的就是這種歡樂的場面了，難得有獸進來狼之樂園，就應該要好好辦個歡迎活動！」

銀月：「是啊，我們也很喜歡，真的很棒！」

小獥：「來，給你們！」

小獥以快速的動作把食物和飲調交給托比和銀月爪上，讓他們驚呼小獥居然有著這麼快的動作！

托比：「哇，動作也太快了吧！」

銀月：「還等甚麼，一起來呀！」

銀月衝到營火的前面，跟著大家隨地而坐，吃著串燒烤肉對狼族可是特別的滋味；正當銀月吃得渾然忘我之時，突然有隻獸靠近銀月，並拍拍他的背，轉身一看讓銀月嚇了一跳！

銀月：「雷──雷───，雷克斯！！！」

他萬萬也想不到，在樂園居然遇到當年跟他還有托比在一起的兒時玩伴，當時也是住在索亞利村的獸，但因為債務關係被迫撤離，之後都沒有消息和聯絡了。

托比：「雷克斯，真的是你──！」（抱緊）

銀月：「雷克斯—！」（抱緊）

雷克斯：「喔，真是好久不見啊，好想你們啊！」（緊緊抱在一起）

銀月：「這麼多年了你怎麼一點消息都沒有！」

托比：「對啊！」

雷克斯：「其實我們也是離開之後，過著流亡的生活！」

雷克斯：「話說，現在索亞利村怎麼樣了？」

銀月：「這個......」


＝＝＝第三話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 黑倫

不愧是托比好強啊
不過快中秋了真的也想像故事裡的營火聚會一樣
奇比我很期待下一張ㄡ


文章不好不知要說什麼......

----------


## 仴小維仴

奇比這篇也不錯喔
小獥差點害死自己了OAO
還好有托比保護OwO
不過托比感覺好像是突然覺醒(?
奇比繼續加油>w<

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

我明明一點都不可愛啦！

不過是說，
這樣的文章看下來好像真的有一種在看連續劇的感覺>ω<
奇比繼續加油噢>w<

----------


## 狼の寂

奇比的新進度出來了呢~
劇情依然精采，不過這次倒是少了一點搞笑的部分 XD (並不是說我想出糗喔...


嗯…  暴怒的鱷魚先生感覺好威
讓我聯想到了雷尼克頓 (不
應該不是哪個友獸吧? 應該只是故事設定中出來串場的


房兔的能力好犯規...
還有怎麼感覺這個樂園像是個標準的主題樂園吶?   OAO  (我自己腦補的


感覺我在故事中真的很不可靠呢...
一直想接近可愛的獸的樣子  OAO
還有雖然感覺到奇怪身影的屬性，但卻是基於奇怪的感覺   = w =

嗯…  期待下一章囉   : 3

----------


## 奇比斯克

狼の寂 對啊  很像主題樂園對吧，都有各個版面地區，還有大鱷魚只是出來客串的沒別的意思，不過你放心、下一場戲就有搞笑部份了
不過別急，你的能力要到後面幾話才會顯現，就敬請期待囉>W<

----------


## tobyhokh

奇比，話說你的歌中︰"Every body Beast let's GO~!!"到底是什麼意思？？？

我看了不少次也看不明白................= =

你的"Every body" 會不會是︰"Everybody"？O.O

----------


## 奇比斯克

> 奇比，話說你的歌中︰"Every body Beast let's GO~!!"到底是什麼意思？？？
> 
> 我看了不少次也看不明白................= =
> 
> 你的"Every body" 會不會是︰"Everybody"？O.O





修正了，感謝托比看出歌曲的問題，是everybody沒錯，多按一個空白鍵>A<

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

雷克斯:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐微風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第四話　新獸的營火晚會]

　　一個風和日麗的日子，從早上的曙光照耀大地，生存的一絲希望寄託在樂園裡，眼看著一天就要過去，日落西下，夜晚的降臨似乎有些情調，圍在營火中的眾獸在同樂，版主親自舉辦難得的新獸歡迎會氣氛十分熱鬧，他們沉浸在夜晚的狂歡之中，除了夜空中因為光害看不到滿天星斗之外，一切都完美極了！而新獸之一、托比在派對裡也遇到當年的兒時玩伴，活動才剛開始，和過往的朋友聊著天，訴說著當年的往事，過去和現在總是不一樣的，變化無常，說到這、卻有著淡淡的哀愁──。

托比：「雷克斯，真的是你──！」（抱緊）

雷克斯：「喔──，真是好久不見啊，好想你們啊──！」（緊緊抱在一起）

銀月：「這麼多年了你怎麼一點消息都沒有？」

托比：「對啊！」

雷克斯：「其實我們也是在離開之後，過著流亡的生活。」

雷克斯：「當時搭著巴士，也不知道要去哪裡，只能去住在繁都的親戚家們過個幾夜，尋求幫助。」

雷克斯：「但那時天雨路滑，是個下雨的日子，行駛在蜿蜒的山路上，正要下山的途中，前方突然有一道閃電下來，因為緊急煞車再加上這地段常有土石流墜落，我跟主人還有家裡面的人分散了，墜落到山腳下。」

托比：「天啊！」（驚訝）

銀月：「從這麼高的地方，不死也去了半條命吧！」

雷克斯：「是沒有錯，但總覺得有一種力量保護了我，後來在我昏迷不醒的時候就被送進樂園裡面做治療了，也忘記當時救我的獸是誰了。」

托比：「這樣呀。」

這時黑倫聽到他們的談話，便起身走過去和他們一起席地而坐，爪上拿著兩盤燒肉片，好像是給他們吃的樣子。

黑倫：「你們可不知道呀，當時雷克斯他呀，雖然受了傷；但是在治療過程中，不知怎麼的竟然一直起風，內傷外傷好像是被風給自己治癒好了！」

雷克斯：「對啊，自從來到樂園裡被治療過後，覺得自己有種很特別的能力，現在我才知道自己是風系的異能獸！」

銀月：「原來啊，是因為被治癒過後才開啟這樣的能力呀！」

雷克斯：「對了，話說現在索亞利村怎麼樣了？」

銀月：「這個......」

托比：「因為我們的村子，要建一座大型的遊樂園，不得被迫撤離，很多獸和人都在此事件中犧牲了！」

雷克斯：「什麼！到底怎麼回事？說詳細一點！」

銀月：「因為貧富差距太大付不起房價，村民被迫撤離；但是在地政府的驅逐令還有那些大富豪的壓迫下，一堆建商為了搶這塊地，配合都更把這裡興建一座遊樂園，但是村長還有村民不願放棄，誓死保衛這個村落，而抗議的村民們也因為這起突發事件爆發流血衝突！」

托比：「我們無路可走了，就這樣逃離了索亞利村而來到了這裡。」

雷克斯：「想不到索亞利村，就這樣被殲滅了，可惡啊！」

雷克斯（震怒）：「村民都生活得好好的，為什麼一定要受到這麼不平等的對待！」

這時黑倫拍拍雷克斯的肩並且安慰道：「我們狼之樂園裡的獸啊，有些也是跟你一樣遭遇到不平等的事啊！你們所居住的村子沒了，也和家人失散，現在就好好待在樂園裡療傷吧！」

銀月：「療傷？」

黑倫：「其實，所謂的療傷，就是像這個樣子，大家聚在一起吃吃喝喝，圍著溫暖的營火，唱歌跳舞這些；擺脫過去的痛苦和不好的回憶，待在這裡絕對不會有外人發現到的，你們可以放心的在這裡長居！」

黑倫：「這也就是我為什麼會想要舉辦新獸迎新會了吧！」

蘭陵柳：「嘿，你們都在這裡聊些什麼呀？」（湊過來）

銀月：「原來是兔子先生啊！沒啊，就敘敘舊而已。」

雷克斯：「對啊。」

蘭陵柳：「那邊還有飲料可以再去拿喔。」

托比：「飲料還有喔！」

銀月：「那我幫你們去拿好了。」

雷克斯：「好啊！」

銀月離開後，托比看了看眼前的情景，總覺得像是在過奢侈的生活，有著自由的感覺，後來想一想發覺不對勁！這些食材和資源都是從哪裡來的？為什麼樂園裡什麼都有？所以他很不解地問蘭陵柳......

托比：「不好意思，我想請問總督，為什麼樂園裡應有盡有，資源還很豐富？」

蘭陵柳：「這個......」（難以啟齒）

蘭陵柳OS：「想不到有狼族會問這種問題，我該怎麼說才好呢？我已經答應狼王不能說出這件事情，萬一被樂園裡的獸知道，不跟人類拚死打交道才怪！」

除了蘭陵柳還有狼王等高層管理的獸知道這個秘密之外，沒有獸知道這個樂園裡究竟藏有多少的秘密，大家便都生活在幸福快樂的日子裡，蘭陵柳為了不讓任何獸知道就隨口說說......

蘭陵柳：「這是不能說的秘密唷！」（說完便對著托比微笑地離去）

托比：「真奇怪！」

銀月：「我回來了，那......」（遞給托比飲料）

托比：「謝謝。」（一直看著離去的蘭陵柳）

銀月：「怎麼了嗎？一直看著營火還不專心，在想什麼？」

托比：「我在想，蘭陵柳是否有隱瞞些什麼事情，不告訴我們啊？」

銀月：「是嗎？」（吃著燒肉）

銀月：「欸，你就不用再想了！好好過這種動物才能擁有的生活，不是很好嗎？」

雷克斯：「我來到這個樂園這麼久了，這裡都是善良的好獸，有困難互相幫忙，有福同享，就像是一家人一樣！」

托比：「對啊！」

銀月：「托比托比！你看小獥，他在那邊跟一群貓玩曚眼摸貓貓遊戲耶！」

銀月：「我去找他玩一下喔，要不要一起來？」

托比：「不用了，我還有很多事跟雷克斯敘敘舊呢！」

這一天的夜晚，眾獸們玩得非常盡興，吃飽了就躺在別獸的大腿上，有的一同唱歌跳舞，有的窩在一起聊著天，但快樂的時光總是過得特別快，一轉眼就是夜晚的11點了，幻想森林的版主—黑倫拿著麥克風，向著眾獸說道：「今晚的迎新會就要進入壓軸了，相信今晚各位都玩得非常HIGH，時間也不早了，快樂的時光總是過得特別快，我們將會釋放絢麗的煙火綻放在夜空中，盡情享受最後的輝煌吧！」

黑倫一說完，在背後就開始放出美麗的煙火，綻放到夜空中，景色非常的亮眼，一群獸也跟著歡呼，一同欣賞煙火！

托比（握肉球興奮）：「這樣也不錯，想不到進來樂園第一天，黑倫版主就這麼熱情為我們舉辦歡迎會！」

雷克斯：「等等還會有更精彩的呢！」

托比：「還有更精彩的？」

就在煙火快要釋放完時，幻術大師──蘭陵柳將使出特別的幻術，吸引大家！

蘭陵柳：「嗯，差不多了。」

蘭陵柳：「幻空星夜──！」（將右爪高高舉起施展幻術）

隨而眾獸們看到的是滿天的星斗，由於城市裡光害的問題，利用幻術迷幻大家的雙眼，抬頭看看盡是星星！

眾獸們：「哇──」（驚呼聲）

雷克斯：「怎麼樣，漂亮吧！」

托比：「好美喔！」（被吸引）

銀月：「真的，好漂亮喔！」

經過了十分鐘，釋放在空中的幻術也跟著煙火一起消失了。晚會結束後，在回去小木屋的路上托比一行狼正開開心心的聊著今天所度過的精采事。

托比：「今天過得好精采喔！」

銀月：「想不到，樂園裡的動物們都是這麼熱情，實在太棒了。」

雷克斯：「嘿—！我可以跟你們一起睡嗎？」

托比：「當然可以呀！」

銀月：「那我也可以跟小獥睡在一起嗎，嘿嘿。」（臉紅）

小獥：「好啊，一起睡！」（天真無邪）

托比：「四人房剛剛好，這樣我們就可以一起行動，你們說好不好！」

雷克斯＆銀月＆小獥：「好───！」

晚會一結束，眾獸們各個就回到自己的窩裡睡覺去了。托比和銀月覺得今天過得很不錯，還遇到多年沒見的兒時玩伴，他們在狼之樂園的頭一天就體會到久違的幸福滋味。

凌晨一點多，樂園變得很安靜，除了月亮的微光照耀著樂園，似乎有什麼獸在幻想森林裡徘徊著，不時還有火光出現，又隨即消失，是否與銀月和托比下午遇到的神祕獸有所關連？不得而知。

到了隔天一早，就算太陽升高最高點，小獥等四隻狼依舊在二樓的小木屋睡得不醒狼事，反正在樂園裡的時間都很自由又很充裕，隨心所欲地過生活；至於管理獸們的情況如下：中午蘭陵柳吃著中餐，便和他的同事黑倫使用視訊機器在聊天。

蘭陵柳：「怎麼樣，你那邊的情況還好吧？」

黑倫：「還好呀，一堆幼狼都在遊樂地帶玩呢，我也好想跟他們一起玩唷！」

「那就去呀，沒有關係！」蘭陵柳爽口答應了黑倫，嘴角還微微揚起在偷笑。

黑倫：「我是誰！我可是版主耶，我可不想被樂園的獸冠上『幼稚虎』的稱號。」

蘭陵柳：「嘻嘻—我覺得你還滿適合的呀！」

黑倫：「好了，不跟你聊了，我也該去飯廳點個午餐來吃了。」

而在黑倫去飯廳的同時，在小木屋的銀月他們，都睡到中午自然醒，這種沒人管又很自在的生活，幾點起床就幾點起床，十分自由自在。

四隻狼睡飽了之後，小獥帶隊前往飯廳一起去吃飯，一路上很平常的走著，經過前面的湖，大鱷魚又突然蹦出來想嚇嚇獸，但一招就給他打發過去了。蘭陵柳給托比一條魚，就把魚丟給鱷魚吃，其實樂園裡的動物都很溫柔的，經過了湖之後的路上卻變得很安靜，也沒看到其他獸們。

銀月：「奇怪，我們走來一路上怎麼都沒看見其他的動物們啊？」

雷克斯：「或許是昨晚的營火晚會玩得太累了吧！」

托比：「有點不對勁，你們不覺得有點熱嗎？」

小獥：「那是因為太陽照射的關係啦，尤其是中午陽光正烈的時候。」

銀月：「托比別那麼神經兮兮好不好，中午太陽本來就很大很熱呀。」

雷克斯：「對啊！」

托比：「喔喔，也許是我太敏感了！」（看著灌木叢裡的陰暗處）

到了飯廳看見了黑倫，跟他打了聲招呼後坐下來看著菜單，餐點都是自助式的，想燒烤想用蒸籠的都有，而菜單上都清清楚楚寫著料理方法；小獥很主動的問大家想要吃什麼，像是餐廳裡的服務生一樣，菜單點好了就往料理室選食材下去烹煮。

小獥：「我來幫各位做午餐吧！大家想吃什麼呢？」

銀月：「哇──！小獥真熱心啊！」

銀月：「那我要一個法式豬肉堡！」

托比：「我要焗烤閘蟹！」

黑倫：「來一份泡菜鮭魚盤吧。」

雷克斯：「我要烤香腸，謝謝！」

小獥：「沒問題，那我先去幫各位準備前菜囉！」

托比：「不錯嘛，銀月，交到這麼要好的狼友。」（拍一下銀月的肩）

「別鬧了啦！」銀月一臉紅著回應托比說的話。

雷克斯：「在等菜上來之前呢，我來秀一段風系的能力給你們看！」

托比：「好啊好啊！」

黑倫：「加油唷！」

雷克斯站起身來，退到一旁去之後周圍就開始起風，雙爪交叉在胸前張開爪指，指間就出現讓獸看不到的風彈，向著黑倫版主發射子彈！

雷克斯：「接招！」（發射）

黑倫：「小CASE！」（拿出熾雷之刃）

黑倫瞬間拿出自己的特殊武器，擋下雷克斯風彈的攻擊，雷克斯當黑倫示範的舉動，這讓在場的銀月和托比嚇了一跳，不過也讓新來的兩狼看見黑倫的武器。托比的好奇心尤其熾盛，於是他便上前去瞧一瞧！

托比：「哇，好酷喔！」（羨慕的看著武器）

銀月：「好漂亮的武器，可以拿拿看嗎？」

黑倫：「可以呀，不過要小心喔！」

銀月：「我會的，這麼好的武器我不會刮傷它的！」

托比：「這把雙刃叫什麼呀？」


[武器介紹VCR]

『熾雷之刃』，由鋼鋁金屬所打造，經過七七四十九天的天打雷劈吸收雷電的精華，蘊含著強大的雷電能量再注入靈性的魔法；他會選擇認定自己的主人，只有條件資格符合的使用者才可以驅動，獸魂指數必須在7000點以上才能掌握這股力量，雙刃的特性就是能與雷系的獸相結合，就能使出自身的特殊技能──『迅雷斬』！

[VCR結束]


銀月：「好厲害唷！」

黑倫：「這樣懂了吧！」

托比：「原來是這麼回事啊！」

托比：「小獥呢？怎麼去烹飪廚房這麼久？」

銀月：「不知道耶，我去看一下好了。」


=======鏡頭轉向烹飪廚房=======

小獥：「在等水煮開的這段時間要做什麼呢？」（思考）

小獥：「肉也已經下去烘烤了，來準備甜點！」

小獥：「應該要多吃點蔬菜，夾點生菜沙拉，當作前菜。」（端盤子）

銀月：「小獥，你好了嗎？」

銀月：「唉唷！」（勾到腳）

就在銀月踏入廚房，剛好小獥正轉身要端前菜去飯廳，結果不小心勾到自己的腳而碰撞到小獥，兩狼就這麼因此倒在地上，摔破碗盤的聲響驚動飯廳的獸，前來關心。正好被黑倫版主看到這一幕，銀月撲在小獥身上，兩狼身上都沾滿馬鈴薯沙拉，搞得很狼狽。

小獥：「哇啊啊啊啊！！！」

銀月：「啊—！」


＝＝＝第四話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

奇比獸大，你真的好厲害~~裡面的人物內容都很生動熱血呢~~~真的是青獸偶像劇耶~~~~換作是小豹我決對寫不出來~~其代下一話喔>w<~~加油~~~
PS.裡頭的歌曲有音樂檔嗎?有的話可以告訴我在哪裡找的到嗎?謝謝~~>w<~~

----------


## 黑倫

耶～小寂搞笑的天份又展現出來了OwO. (誤
我發覺這次鱷魚乖巧多了
不過我的雙刃 奇比說明的好清楚也好帥
雙刃的名字也是    謝謝奇比OwO

期待下一章  (希望有戰鬥場面

----------


## 奇比斯克

> 奇比獸大，你真的好厲害~~裡面的人物內容都很生動熱血呢~~~真的是青獸偶像劇耶~~~~換作是小豹我決對寫不出來~~其代下一話喔>w<~~加油~~~
> PS.裡頭的歌曲有音樂檔嗎?有的話可以告訴我在哪裡找的到嗎?謝謝~~>w<~~


不好意思，可能要讓你失望了，只有編詞，沒有MV或是音樂檔，完全是自己做的，當然你也可以試著寫寫看小說或文章，不用學龍家寫偶像劇(其實只是興趣而已)，>> http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55...』青獸偶像劇第一季-狼之樂園
話說徵角打算停止了，你可以等第二次徵角再來報到吧，先給你看一下，歡迎你來拍戲

----------


## 狼の寂

等待已久的第四章終於出來了~
真的越來越有偶像劇的感覺了
連搞笑的方式也差不多

蠻想看打鬥的部分
只可惜這章的內容是偏向於跑劇情的


感覺我的個性被塑造的太單純了
總覺得我好像有點   嗯...  遲鈍(?

很期待其他獸的出場
也想知道樂園幕後的秘密www  

奇比,請繼續加油!!

----------


## 仴小維仴

奇比第4章也是有搞笑的地方OWO
原來小獥會煮菜
真厲害
打鬥的部份我也想看:3
只是希望不要太多就好>W<
期待下一章喔

----------


## 極風

新篇食用完畢

感覺樂園真的是個好地方呢
竟然應有盡有
不過開始有點好奇樂園的秘密了
每個武器都好有特色
最後一幕好精彩
好期待下一篇   ><

----------


## 萊洛克

第四話裡面的雷克斯是指在徵角區的我嗎0.0??(當初設定名字是雷克斯 屬性是風!)

----------


## 奇比斯克

YES~ 就是你呀，第三話末你就登場了，我看還是來標註好了  萊洛克  飾演  雷克斯OWO 風術系狼族

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點半，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

冰極風:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐微風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第五話　冰極風VS黑倫　雷火的對決]


小獥：「哇啊啊啊啊！！！」

銀月：「啊—！」

『劈啪聲──』從廚房傳出碗盤破碎的聲音。

黑倫：「怎麼回事，怎麼了？」（跑去廚房）

小獥：「唉唷！好痛哦，身上都是沙拉了啦！」（抱怨）

銀月撲在小獥身上，彼此是靠得那麼近，臉上帶有一點紅潤正面對著小獥說：「你沒......，沒事吧！」

「沒事啊！」說完，小獥就開始舔舔銀月身上沾到的沙拉，讓看見的獸很容易遐想和誤會。

黑倫：「你們！，你們在幹什麼呀！」

銀月：「沒事沒事，我們什麼也沒有做！」（緊張的從小獥身上起來）

托比：「嗯哼？真的嗎？」（以懷疑的眼神看著銀月）

雷克斯：「沒想到是直接撲上小獥的！嘖嘖！」（不禁搖頭）

銀月想解釋這場誤會，紅著臉一時說不出話來，變得有點口吃。小獥站起身來又去重新準備新的馬鈴薯生菜沙拉，銀月清理身上的沙拉，回到飯廳坐回自己的位置上等中餐出來。

小獥：「前菜來嚕！」

「這是蔬菜，不是肉耶！」托比指著餐盤說著。

小獥：「肉一定要搭配蔬菜才能營養均衡呀！」（插腰）

小獥：「不可以挑食喔。」

雷克斯：「真懷疑他是不是草食性的狼。」

吃完小獥準備的前菜，主食也馬上上菜了；四狼在吃飯的過程中有說有笑，特別的是還把剛剛在廚房發生的事情全都提了出來，只有小獥和銀月兩狼閉口不說，保持緘默。

而飯廳裡當然也有其他獸在這裡吃飯，就在四狼享用美食的當兒，銀月在吃肉片時無意間聽到隔壁桌的閒言閒語！

路獸甲：「欸！你知道嗎？昨晚晚會結束後大家不是回各自的窩去睡覺了嗎？」

路獸乙：「是啊，怎麼了？」

路獸甲：「我昨晚看到鬼火了耶！」

路獸丙：「真的假的，連你也看到了啊！」

路獸乙：「為什麼你們會看到呀？」

路獸甲：「是不是有獸在惡作劇呀？」

路獸乙：「怎麼可能，樂園裡的獸不會這麼無聊的吧？」

聽完之後讓銀月感到好奇，順道問問大家昨晚有沒有看到傳言中的鬼火。

銀月：「欸欸，你們昨晚有看到鬼火嗎？」（小聲）

托比：「沒有耶！昨晚我睡死了，根本不知道有沒有鬼火這件事。」

小獥：「有鬼火！好可怕喔！」（躲在黑倫後面）

雷克斯：「我想應該是某個無聊獸故意惡作劇一下吧！」

黑倫：「惡作劇倒還無所謂，但是玩過頭或是傷害到別獸，我就得管管了！」

銀月：「哇！不愧是版主，有責任！」

托比：「銀月，你就不用擔心了，又不是真的鬼火！」

托比：「而且現在人類忌諱的農曆七月也早就過了。」

銀月：「喔喔！那......應該就......沒事吧！」

托比：「真的沒事嗎？」（眼神往上看好像想起某件事）

銀月：「該不會！」（看著托比）

小獥：「你們不要再想鬼火的事情了，菜都涼掉不好吃了！」

托比&銀月：「喔喔！」

聽完小獥的一席話，馬上就專心地吃中餐，這時黑倫疑惑地看著他們兩隻，感覺得出來他們好像有經歷過什麼事情，卻又隱瞞著。

黑倫OS：「奇怪，他們怎麼會這麼注重鬼火的事情，難道他們發現了什麼嗎？」

吃完中餐後大家就各自解散，小獥又拉著銀月和托比到他的玩樂場所去玩一玩，樂園這麼大，大家想去哪就去哪；雖然說很自由自在地過自己想要的生活，保持現狀是最適合不過的了，但是未來呢？

小獥：「這裡呢，就是樂園的狼群集會岩。」

托比：「嗯，看得出來，到處都是石頭和岩石。」

小獥：「還有還有，只要站在這個高點上，就像狼王一樣，尤其是夜晚月圓之日！」

小獥：「像這樣！」

「嗷嗚───」小獥站在岩石上的最高點長嚎著。

銀月：「好棒喔，我也來試試！」（跳上岩石）

托比：「銀月，小心喔！」

銀月：「放心啦，沒事的！」

小獥：「來，跟我一起嚎叫！」

銀月：「好！」（開心的笑容）

小獥：「準備囉，1──2──！」

銀月&小獥：「嗷嗚────！」（很有默契的嚎叫）

托比：「好棒好棒，鼓掌鼓掌！」（拍拍掌）

托比：「可是明明是白天，幹嘛要嚎叫呀？」（歪頭思考）

路狼甲：「嘿嘿，你們看，站在高石岩上嚎叫的他們兩隻狼，好像情侶唷！」

路狼乙：「對啊，好像好像！」

路狼丙：「趕快拿爪機拍照錄影！」

路狼甲：「他們倆應該都是公的，所以應該是......」

群狼：「BL！」

一堆狼群在那邊瘋言瘋語的，讓岩石上的小獥和銀月臉紅到不行，而且還尷尬的退場，在岩石下的托比也獨自暗中偷笑，這樣的情景和底下的這些起鬨的狼群，很有不一樣的風味。

托比：「呵呵呵呵哈！」（暗自偷笑）

銀月：「托比你別笑，我跟小獥才不是像他們所說的那樣！」（臉紅）

托比：「好，我盡量，呵呵呵嘻──！」（還在偷笑）

銀月：「我......我要下去了。」

但就在銀月要下去時不慎跌落，小獥打算要施展翔風術救銀月，不過還是來不及，銀月硬生生跌落到地面上！

銀月：「喔────！！！痛────！！！」（誇張表情）

「你沒事吧！」托比扶著銀月起來並安慰道。

銀月：「喔！痛痛痛！痛，輕一點輕一點！」

旁邊的一群狼不斷的閒聊八卦，不時還看著他們。

小獥：「那──那──我帶你們去下一個玩樂場所去玩！」（尷尬地離開現場）

「真是丟臉死了！」銀月害羞掩面說道，和小獥一同前往下一個版區。


=======鏡頭轉向幻想森林版區=======

黑倫：「嗯──！」（伸懶腰）

黑倫：「好了，要做什麼呢？」

黑倫：「來開機器和蘭陵柳聊聊天吧！」

正要開機和蘭陵柳聯絡時，突然！黑倫感到一股不明的力量，可是這股力量卻讓他熟悉得詭異，沒想到一出去後，有隻黑狼迅速跳到黑倫的面前，一看竟然是和他曾經交過手的──『焱之狼』──冰極風！他回來了！

冰極風：「這麼久沒見，別來無恙啊，虎獸人版主！」

冰極風：「黑倫。」

黑倫：「冰極風，你怎麼回來了？而且......還變得很不一樣！」（驚恐）

冰極風：「廢話少說！」（出拳）

冰極風的身形及矯健的速度，用拳頭快攻試探黑倫，不過很快就被黑倫給擋下，畢竟雙方都還沒有正式開打，這只是開始前的暖身。

銀月：「托比，你在想什麼？邊走路邊想事情很容易跌倒喔！」

托比：「我在想呀，如果我們昨天下午感覺到的，會不會樂園裡是有其他『高手』在觀察我們啊？」

銀月：「唉唷，反正那隻獸不是敵人就好了，樂園裡都是和平的，也許他只是想瞧一瞧我們這兩隻新獸吧！」

托比OS：「樂園──真的會永遠和平嗎？」

銀月：「沒事的啦，不會有獸玩火玩到發生火災吧？」（拍拍托比的肩）

托比：「我有種不好的預感。」

銀月：「托比，你今天一整天都很敏感，很神經兮兮的耶！」

托比：「我看我們還是回去幻想森林好了。」

小獥：「什麼，要回幻想森林啦？」（轉身對著銀月和托比說道）

托比：「小獥，麻煩你帶我們去幻想森林版區吧！」

小獥：「好。」

托比的敏銳體質和經過一番深思熟慮之後，正要趕去幻想森林版區，但他們沒想到的另一場戰鬥即將登上檯面！在戰鬥地點冰極風還是一直用雙拳快攻黑倫，雙爪有如閃著火焰的子彈般不斷揮擊，黑倫也不甘示弱地拿出他得意的武器──熾雷之刃還擊；就算兩獸的攻擊已經如此強勁，他們還是沒有認真地開打，反而像是在彼此切磋，雙方打出一拳、拳頭相碰後兩方退後好幾步距離。

冰極風：「功夫倒是進步了不少，有意思。」

黑倫：「冰極風！經過了這麼多年了，你還是一直想要當幻想森林的版主嗎？」

冰極風：「沒有錯！所以這幾年我不斷地在修行，讓自己變得更強，回來找你一較高下。」

黑倫：「當版主可不容易哦，很多瑣事都要管理，不只是要把自己變得更強，還要守護這一塊淨土。」

冰極風：「你當了這麼多年的版主，總該換獸了吧！今天我就要向你證明，我才是最適合管理這一版區的獸版主！」

「好！讓我看看你的決心，亮出你的武器來吧！」黑倫伸爪彎爪向極風示意放馬過來。

冰極風：「飆獸魂指數吧！」

黑倫：「哼──獸魂指數是嗎？」

聽完冰極風這句話，黑倫馬上飆起他的獸魂指數，身體由下而上透著金黃色的光芒，爪上舉起熾雷之刃指向冰極風！

黑倫：[獸魂指數──1200↑>>2500↑>>3600↑>>4283↑>>6500↑>>7000↑>>7450↑>>8627↑>>9000↑>>9700↑]

[虎物介紹VCR]

黑倫──獸魂指數9700點，樂園中雷系虎獸人之一，兼任幻想森林區的版主。個性隨和、只要有心去做一定達成目的，和樂園裡的獸相處頗佳，實力兼具。爪上的熾雷之刃能使出最強的雷擊招式──『迅雷斬』

[VCR結束]


黑倫：「冰極風你聽著，當初狼王選我當版主並不是因為那場比試輸贏所判定的，你可不要誤會啊！」

冰極風：「哼—，我還記得當初在跟你對決時，是我輸了，在那之後我才了解到，唯有要變得更強才能跟外面的抵抗和守護自己的家園！」

冰極風：「而且對於樂園一無所知的我，一定得知道樂園裡究竟隱瞞了什麼秘密！」

黑倫OS：「秘密？，難道說......」

冰極風：[獸魂指數──900↑>>1800↑>>2780↑>>3900↑>>5000↑>>6400↑>>7700↑>>8400↑>>9350↑]

說完後冰極風開始飆獸魂指數，身上發出火焰般的光芒，並且拿出他的武器──『焱烺之斧』

冰極風：「極焰炸裂！」（將火焰的巨斧朝目標砍去）

黑倫：（用熾雷之刃抵擋下來）

冰極風：「不要只顧防守，快點拿出實力來啊！」

黑倫OS：「的確，你變強了，但是還差得遠呢！」（提高音量）

黑倫：「呀啊───！」（吶喊）

黑倫開始攻擊，雙方終於在幻想森林中對戰！所有在場的獸看到就趕緊閃躲，他們絕對不想被如此強覲的招式所牽連，一場雷火之戰就這麼展開了！一狼一虎拿著自己的貼身武器，敲擊的聲響也讓正在趕去的托比和銀月都能聽到！

托比：「等一下，你有沒有聽到？」

銀月：「聽到什麼？」

小獥：「好像是鐵片敲擊的聲音，聲音應該是從......」

托比：「幻想森林！！！」（跑去）

銀月：「喂喂！！怎麼了？不用跑這麼快吧！」

小獥：「等等我呀！」


=======鏡頭轉向戰鬥場面=======

「炎輪環！！」冰極風轉動爪中的斧頭對著黑倫做近身攻擊。

黑倫：「想做近身攻擊，是在拍武打戲嗎？我的雙刃可不輸給你的焱烺之斧喔！」

冰極風：「誰勝誰負還不知道呢！」

經過激烈的打鬥，雙方都僵持不下，揮揮砍砍及敲擊的聲音始終沒有斷過，黑倫以雷電的力量進攻冰極風，都被火焰防護給阻擋；冰極風揮舞著焱烺之斧，轉個身將左爪的斧頭阻擋攻擊，右爪趁機進攻，體技的打鬥一直持續了十分鐘，一直到黑倫使出了必殺技。

黑倫：「迅雷斬──！」 [獸魂指數──9700↑>>9800↑]

這時黑倫提升了內力使出迅雷斬，指數也衝上去增加了100點，把冰極風給擊退；冰極風對如此強大的斬擊招架不住，退後了好幾步，這時托比他們也趕來了。

銀月：「天啊，這裡發生什麼事啊！」

小獥：「黑倫葛格，快住手呀！」

托比：「這股火焰能量，果然就是你！」

黑倫：「喔！我想起來了，大家謠言相傳的鬼火，就是你引起的對吧！」

冰極風：「呵呵呵──！」（暗笑）

冰極風：「沒錯，的確是我好玩才在半夜弄出鬼火的。」

冰極風：「我說兩位新獸呀，我勸你們別來阻止這場戰鬥！」（站起來）

冰極風：「今天不分出勝負我是絕對不會停爪的！」（吼道）

黑倫：「你想當版主的決心我很了解，但輸贏並不代表什麼，你還是要了解這一點！」（又開始展開攻擊）

銀月：「現在怎麼辦，要阻止他們嗎？」

小獥：「他們兩隻很強的！『獸魂指數』都是9000點以上的！」

托比：「小獥，你知道這件事情的來龍去脈嗎？」

小獥：「我只知道幾年前的那場版主選拔戰，在戰鬥中冰極風輸給了黑倫，然後黑倫就當上版主，但他後來都沒有提起過這件事情。」

小獥：「現在冰極風變強了，所以才回來跟黑倫葛格一較高下的吧！」

銀月：「所以他是來踢館的囉？」

托比：「不行，還是阻止這場戰鬥好了！」

小獥：「等等！！」（拉住托比）

小獥：「現在內力磁場已經形成，你這樣走過去不只你會受傷，連他們也會有影響！」

托比：「那現在該怎麼辦！」

黑倫：「沒事的，你們不用擔心。」（望著他們說）

冰極風：「還沒結束呢，我還沒使出真正的全力呢！」

這個時候大家都安靜下來了，瞬間周圍的溫度也上升了好幾度，冰極風從火焰般自然的顏色轉換成紫焰黑的顏色，散發紫色的光，讓看到的獸都有種莫名的恐懼。

黑倫OS：「怎麼回事，冰極風他到底想要做什麼？明明獸魂指數開到最大只有9400點，而現在卻覺得有種邪惡感！」

冰極風與黑倫的戰鬥尚未結束，離開狼樂已久的冰極風這次的歸來也讓在場的獸嚇了一跳，在戰鬥第一回合結束後，究竟他要施展什麼樣的力量和黑倫一較高下，下回分曉。


＝＝＝第五話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 小芸

奇比：
好喜歡你寫的喔！（真的有看電視的感覺呢！
那些歌詞真的讓獸懷疑是不是真有那手歌＞＜

----------


## 碎風

我發現看這個跟看電視一樣會上癮啊 XD
奇比真的是辛苦你了  owo
原來極風也有這麼凶狠(?)的一面啊  =w=
話說片頭語片尾曲都感覺好像真的有呢 (?
超期待下一話的 >w<

----------


## 極風

終於等到了  >W<
奇比把我寫的好棒啊
比我想像中的還要好
越來越期待接下來的劇情了
繼續加油喔

----------


## 黑倫

耶~~
有戰鬥場面也出現了小獥跟銀月得好笑場面
主要是極風哥哥也出現了 >w<

超級期待接下來的劇情 >w<
奇比 加油

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

奇比安，兔來捧場嘍~~
才發現原來已經更新好幾話了，看來我錯過了許多精彩啊，劇情很不錯，主線與各種歡樂彩蛋交織非常引獸入勝呢
原來兔在這裡面這麼厲害啊wwww，腹黑搞怪的性格表現得和我期待的一樣呢，如果表面上（？）的紳士禮儀表現得再豐富點就更好了~
每話開頭的報時+開場白甚是喜感，晚間黃金檔電視劇的feel滿滿，這種風格的角色扮演文好棒
看來樂園熱鬧繁華的背後的許多秘密也要開始一一浮出水面了，接下來會是怎樣精彩絕倫的劇情呢？期待著喲~~

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上九點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

黑倫:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐狂風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第六話　邪惡系技能—魔功]
「鏡頭特效注意，有可能超乎現實，各位狼版的獸請別太認真，請勿模仿！」

黑倫OS：「怎麼回事？冰極風他到底想要做什麼，明明獸魂指數開到最大只有9400點，而現在卻覺得有種邪惡感！」

冰極風：「吼───！」（低吼）

冰極風：[魔化獸魂指數──9400↑>>9550↑>>9680↑>>9850↑>>10000↑>>10200↑>>10350↑]

黑倫：「這是──！！」

黑倫：「冰極風！！！，你是從哪裡學來的魔功？」

冰極風：「我才不會告訴你咧。」

冰極風：「這次我贏定了，版主的位置絕對是我的！」（堅決的語氣）

冰極風：「呀—！」（揮出紫色火焰的斧頭，像迴力鏢一樣朝著黑倫攻擊）

黑倫：「迅雷斬！」（勉強抵掉大部分的攻擊）

『砰───』（爆炸聲）

雖然黑倫又再次使出迅雷斬，他以為這樣就可以阻擋飛來的焱烺之斧；他沒想到冰極風魔化後的攻擊竟然如此強大，黑倫勉強抵擋掉大部分的攻擊，再用左爪一揮用刃把斧頭給打回去，不過打回去之後也因為斧頭的銳氣劃傷了他的左臂，要是真的被斧頭狠狠地切到，那真的是二度灼傷加皮開肉綻。

「接招吧—！」冰極風接回武器對著黑倫道。

黑倫OS：「不好，再這樣下去我必定吃敗仗！」

托比：「黑倫版主！！！」

銀月：「慘了，這下該怎麼辦，雖然說過去他輸給了黑倫心有不服想再回來找他挑戰的心情我能夠了解！」

銀月：「但是，點到為止就好了啊！」

托比：「只是爭版主，出爪怎麼這麼重啊，好像有什麼深仇大恨一樣要跟黑倫拚個你死我活的！」

銀月：「啊！，會不會是樂園裡面有潛規則，必須要先除掉他才能當版主？」

小獥：「不可能，以往歷屆當版主都是不想做了，狼王才選擇新任的；不然就是向版主挑戰，輸了就讓位，沒有說一定要殺了版主才能當的！」

托比：「小獥說得沒錯，樂園是眾獸和平生活的地方，不可能會打打殺殺的去爭一個版主的位置！」

銀月：「欸！！！我覺得有點不太對勁，我看要不要先阻止這場戰鬥！」

托比：「我同意，看冰極風的眼神充滿著殺意，好像真的要殺他！」

小獥：「可是，你們這樣闖進磁場裡面，會有危險的！」

托比：「不管了，銀月，走！」

銀月：「嗯！」

在大家決議要阻止這場戰鬥時，冰極風強大的攻勢讓黑倫處於下風，兩獸運用武技不停地連續攻擊，冰極風一個突如其來的掌擊把黑倫打倒在地，讓在場的狼都嚇傻了。

「黑倫版主—！！」三狼看見黑倫被打倒在地並擔憂地叫著，準備要衝過去阻止時卻反而被版主制止。

黑倫：「你們不要過來！他是運用『魔功』失控了才會變成這個樣子！」（倒在地上說）

小獥：「魔功！」

小獥一聽到黑倫所說的魔功，整隻狼臉色大變，而且也有點害怕想逃離現場！

「魔功？那是什麼？」托比不解地問道。

銀月：「聽起來好像是個很邪惡的東西。」

小獥：「魔功！，是獸界唯一不可習得的技能，也是狼族最禁忌的邪惡魔法！」

小獥：「更可怕的是，魔功可以和自己的屬性結合在一起，力量就越強大！」

小獥：「人類常說，想要走捷徑就是入魔道；我想這幾年冰極風一定是練成了魔功，才會變得這麼厲害！」

小獥：「而且像這種技能的修練，是無止境的，沒有所謂的最高境界。」

托比：「道高一尺，魔高一丈呀！」（自言自語）

銀月：「托比，你在說啥？」

黑倫：「可惡，居然練了火焰系的黑魔法！」（站起身來）

冰極風：「受死吧！」

冰極風：「火系魔功──炎翼噴射！」（魔化後的技能）

冰極風全身著了紫黑色的火焰朝著黑倫飛過去，也是冰極風最厲害的技能，黑倫恐怕是凶多吉少！

托比：「可惡，他完全著了魔，我要去阻止他！」（衝過去）

銀月：「不要啊！托比──！」

托比這麼一衝，闖進了他們戰鬥的內力磁場，衝動的托比為了想保護黑倫並站在他身前阻擋飛過來的冰極風；突然，托比身上聚集了電的能量便又形成了一道防護網，而且還出現大家意想不到的獸魂指數。

托比：[獸魂指數──2000↑>>6000↑>>9000↑>>10000↑>>10600↑]

黑倫：「這是！！！」

黑倫OS：「他的獸魂指數，破萬點了！」

但想不到冰極風硬生生撞擊到托比的電能防護網，可是能量過來的反彈使得冰極風被電的內力彈飛了出去，撞到樹便昏過去了；至於托比也受了傷而倒在黑倫身上，全身都被灼傷且毛色焦黑一片，但是由於托比的奮戰，這場方才得爭到你死我活的戰鬥磁場也消失了。

黑倫：「托比！托比──！！！」（叫著）

銀月：「托比！！！」（跑過去看看）

小獥：「天啊！」（擔心樣）

黑倫：「快，到獸醫護中心！」（撐起）

銀月和黑倫伸出爪一同撐起托比，三步併兩步的急忙把托比送去獸醫護中心去。


=======鏡頭轉向小木屋服務區=======

蘭陵柳：（喝著茶並望著通訊機器）

蘭陵柳：「奇怪，這個時候黑倫都會無聊沒事做想找我聊天才對呀？」

蘭陵柳：「會發生甚麼事了呢？ 」（趴在桌上）

蘭陵柳：「呵呵，黑倫的獸魂指數好歹也有9700，應該......不會......」

這時通訊機器傳來了獸醫護中心的通知，有獸受傷而進到了獸醫護中心，危急情況等級高，而且傳送過來的訊息就在幻想森林的版區，這時蘭陵柳收到通知趕緊喝完茶，拿著法杖離開了小木屋前往幻想森林。


=======鏡頭轉向獸醫護中心=======

一群獸護士和護理獸員推著滾動的擔架，送進了加護病房裡，中心的大門也悄悄的闔了起來，裡面的氣氛可說是相當凝重，周圍的溫度也降下了幾度，只有冰冷的手術室，醫護獸員和療癒系的獸都圍在還在昏迷中的托比進行治療，而在手術室外的銀月他們都在擔心著托比。

銀月：「天啊，保佑托比，希望他不會有事！」（在手術室門前不停來回走動）

小獥：「嗚──。」（低聲）

接到托比送進醫護中心通知的雷克斯，這位從小跟他在一起長大的兒時玩伴一得知這個令獸感傷的消息，隨即匆匆趕來探望。

雷克斯：「怎麼了？怎麼回事！托比為什麼會變成這樣！！」（趕緊跑來）

銀月：「這件事，說來話長。」

小獥：「他是被冰極風打傷......不對不對，是燒傷！」

小獥：「呃—！應該是灼傷......！」

銀月：「笨蛋，是燙傷才對！」（錯很大）

雷克斯：「蛤—？」（歪頭不解）

銀月：「總而言之，就是冰極風找黑倫挑戰，但是對戰過程中運用什麼......什麼......！」

小獥：「魔功！」（在銀月耳邊說）

銀月：「對！對！運用魔功，差點把黑倫打死，然後托比為了阻止，就這樣了！」

雷克斯：「咦？冰極風回來了？」（沉默的坐下來）

雷克斯：「我只聽說過傳聞冰極風他是隻很熱情又安靜的黑狼，但為什麼他會想要找黑倫戰鬥呢？」

小獥：「他想要當版主呀，好像是要向黑倫證明他的決心吧，證明他的實力比他還強能夠擔當版主的職務吧！」

這時候黑倫從護理療癒室走了出來，左爪臂包了繃帶，和銀月他們會合。

小獥：「黑倫版主，你沒事了喔！」

黑倫：「沒什麼，只是皮肉傷而已，只不過我比較擔心托比的情況而已。」

雷克斯：「版主，請你一定要救救他呀！」

銀月：「拜託你，黑倫！」

黑倫：「噯？我又不是療癒系的獸，就算求我也沒有用啊！」

這時手術室的大門打開了，醫護獸員都搖了搖頭走了出來；並且最後一隻走出來的有療癒權威的貓醫師，給了他們無情的答案！

銀月：「貓醫師！貓醫師，托比現在情況怎麼樣了！」

貓醫師：「他啊，全身完全95%的灼傷，需要更換毛皮，植皮才有可能活下來！」

黑倫：「什麼！！有這麼嚴重！！！」

貓醫師：「我們已經盡了力，療癒他的五臟六腑，剩下的毛皮必須移植，有誰願意捐贈毛皮？」

雷克斯：「怎麼會，難道沒有其他方法了嗎？」

銀月：「托比──！」（衝進手術室裡）

黑倫：「銀月！」（跟著進去）

小獥：「貓醫師，我願意捐贈毛皮！」

貓醫師：「這點你可以先考慮一下，而且移植毛皮可不是件容易簡單的事哦，小朋友！」

小獥：「不用考慮，貓醫師，就用我的毛皮吧！」

貓醫師：「嗯......！好吧，等我一下，我去準備準備。」

銀月：「托比，你怎麼這麼傻，去阻止那不公平的對戰！」（趴在托比爪邊哭泣）

銀月：「真是的，你這個笨蛋！」（眼淚滴在托比的爪臂上）

雷克斯：「好了，別難過了，我們去捐贈毛皮吧；毛皮移植手術成功了他就活起來了呀！」

銀月：「嗯，我知道，可是我好不捨！」

黑倫：「走了，我們去另一間手術房吧！」

雷克斯：「好，等一下，我去喝杯水。」（拿杯子裝水）

小獥：「托比葛格......！」（失落的眼神看著床上的托比）

就在大家哀傷之際，手術室裡的溫度莫名的下降，讓大家都開始覺得冷了起來，甚至連雷克斯倒的水也結冰了。

小獥：「奇怪，手術室裡怎麼變得好冷喔？」（抱起身子）

雷克斯：「對啊，怎麼會這樣？」

黑倫：「是啊，咦！！」（望著溫度計）

黑倫看著手術室裡的溫度計，瞪大眼睛看著不能相信的數字，而且連雷克斯要喝杯子裡面的水，也都結冰了

雷克斯：「我的爪好冷好冰喔！」（摩擦雙爪）

雷克斯：「哇！！我的水怎麼結冰了！」

黑倫：「負三度，奇怪！怎麼會這樣，難道手術房裡的空調設備壞了嗎？」

小獥：「好冷，好冷，銀月你不冷嗎？」

銀月：「不會啊！」（把爪放在托比的爪臂上）

小獥：「啊啊啊！托比的爪，結冰了！」

銀月：「啊啊！怎麼會這樣！」（趕緊把爪移開）

黑倫：「讓我看看！」

黑倫：「托比全身都在結冰，難道說......」

銀月：「這怎麼回事，怎麼會結冰？」（驚慌失措）

黑倫：「你是冰系的異能獸！」（對著銀月說）

銀月：「蛤—？」

小獥：「銀月葛格是冰系的？」

黑倫：「看樣子可以試一試，冰質造皮手術！」

銀月：「什麼意思？」

黑倫：「等等再跟你解釋，現在使出你的冰系技能，讓托比的毛皮結冰，再結合我的雷系技能刺激細胞皮質再造！」

小獥&雷克斯：「哦───！」

小獥&雷克斯：「冰打造的新毛皮？」（燈泡）

銀月：「好，我試試！」

黑倫：「你一定可以的，專心一致！」

雷克斯：「加油，銀月！！」


=======鏡頭轉向幻想森林版區=======

蘭陵柳：「喔──！好熱喔！怎麼一來到這裡就變這麼熱！」

蘭陵柳：「而且這地方似乎有獸曾經在這裡打鬥過的樣子。」

蘭陵柳：「诶！怎麼有隻狼倒在樹那邊？」

原本蘭陵柳只是想靠近看一看這隻受傷的狼，也順便知道他到底是誰；直到走近去一看，這可讓讓蘭陵柳嚇了一大跳，竟然是冰極風回來了！

蘭陵柳：「YO──！！！」（嚇到倒退兩步）

蘭陵柳：「冰極風！」

蘭陵柳：「他還活著嗎？」（悄悄的靠近他）

蘭陵柳以好笑的步姿偷偷靠近冰極風，學人類拍電視劇的效果用爪去探測他的鼻子是否還有呼吸，再用他的療癒技能檢查他的身體狀況；還好都沒有檢查出什麼異狀，也感覺不出來他身上有任何的邪惡技能，蘭陵柳並不知道他練了魔功，觀察了幾分鐘後冰極風醒過來了。

冰極風：「這裡是......？」

蘭陵柳：「你醒過來啦？」

蘭陵柳：「話說發生什麼事，這裡還變得一團亂！」

冰極風：「我──我不知道！」

冰極風：「我只是想向黑倫挑戰爭版主的位子，跟他PK分勝負，後來......！」

冰極風：「糟了，我好像弄傷一隻狼耶！」

蘭陵柳：「一隻狼？」

蘭陵柳：「他是誰你知道嗎？」

冰極風：「是新來的獸吧！！！天啊──我印象怎麼這麼模糊！」（輕敲自己的頭）

冰極風：「我好像做了什麼不該做的事！」

蘭陵柳：「就算沒有印象我還是會用幻術催眠幫助你說出真相，沒有關係的！」

冰極風：「那──那我們去獸醫護中心看看好了！」（站起身來）

蘭陵柳：「你沒問題嗎？」

冰極風：「我還好，放心，我可以自己走的。」


=======鏡頭轉向獸醫護中心=======

黑倫：「準備好了嗎？？」

銀月：「嗯！」（點頭）

黑倫：「貓醫師，等等冰造皮完成之後再用你的療癒系能力幫他的皮肉治療！」

貓醫師：「沒問題！」

小獥：「銀月葛格，要加油唷！」

銀月：「我──我會的！」（看著小獥有點臉紅）

雷克斯：「不要緊張，慢慢地釋出你的冰能量，聚集在爪中。」

銀月：「好。」

就這樣銀月和黑倫馬上就要為托比進行冰造手術，手術室裡的氣氛也開始緊張了起來，銀月是否能夠成功施展出異能、救回托比，而正在趕來的冰極風和蘭陵柳，是否又會為接下來的手術投下震撼彈？緊接著將會發生什麼事情呢？還有為何冰極風會想要當版主的真正原因，下回即將揭曉。


＝＝＝第六話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 萊洛克

托比和銀月的能力出現了>_<!
沒想到托比跑去當擋箭牌挨了重擊，被打到昏迷不醒0.0!!
劇情好有刺激性，期待托比能不能脫離險境!

----------


## 碎風

等等  托比哥哥你不可以死啊 QAQ
糟糕  有點太入戲  尤其是聽音樂的情況下 (被踹
新進的托比和銀月的指數都好高 ......
黑倫OS:我這版主的顏面該往哪擺 =w=   (被拖走
極風哥哥魔化後  好恐怖 OAO
果然魔道深不可測  (?
期待下一話喔~~~

----------


## 黑倫

原來最後不是哥哥或是我贏是托比
我現在才發現托比跟銀月是要在警級時就會爆發的獸啊
話說


> 銀月：我──我會的！ (看著小獥有點臉紅)


這句.....

----------


## 川崎大龍

奇比前輩的這篇小說寫的好好看
內容充滿笑點而且超有活力，劇情很緊湊

現在看到有戰鬥了，忽然好想看到大家的能力
期待下一章...

----------


## 極風

奇比寫的偶像劇真的越來越好看了
一集比一集還要更精采
竟然連魔化異能狼都有   XD
托比果然深藏不露，竟然破萬點的獸魂指數
雖然受重傷，但是很期待之後的表現   ><

----------


## 小芸

冰極風好強好帥@@＂
托比也好英勇歐...〜
超喜歡這一集的說〜
期待下一集！！
那些曲子好好聽〜（歌詞？

----------


## 狼の寂

沒想到新的一章出來的好快啊   OAO

極風被塑造成了很邪惡的角色呢  = w = 
然後托比的燒傷沒想到會那麼的嚴重，95%灼傷那超慘的吧...

房兔果然是一副紳士樣，還一副很悠閒的樣子呢~
生活就該這個樣子 XD  (不

至於我呢，嗯…   感覺給獸的印象是無法改變了...   QwQ
至少我的能力出現了www


還有就是我蠻好奇魂獸指數是要怎麼算的~

期待趕快看到下一章啊www
奇比加油   : 3

----------


## 奇比斯克

> 沒想到新的一章出來的好快啊   OAO
> 
> 極風被塑造成了很邪惡的角色呢  = w = 
> 然後托比的燒傷沒想到會那麼的嚴重，95%灼傷那超慘的吧...
> 
> 房兔果然是一副紳士樣，還一副很悠閒的樣子呢~
> 生活就該這個樣子 XD  (不
> 
> 至於我呢，嗯…   感覺給獸的印象是無法改變了...   QwQ
> ...




不是魂獸指數，是"獸魂"指數，至於怎麼算的，其實那不是用算的，是固定的，那是隨意弄個數字上升而已

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點半，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

小獥:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第七話　冰之狼—銀月.凱狄爾斯]


黑倫：「準備好了嗎？」

銀月：「嗯！」（點頭）

雷克斯：「不要緊張，慢慢地釋出你的冰能量，聚集在爪中。」

銀月：「好。」

手術室裡的氣氛變得很緊張，雖然只是毛皮再造的手術，但對第一次施展技能的銀月來說，兩者都相當危險；畢竟黑倫是在緊急之下發現銀月擁有冰屬性的能力，況且銀月的技能成熟度還不夠，倘若失敗就會有很多變數，冰凍力的強弱若控制不佳很有可能就直接冰凍托比，或是讓自己的雙爪結冰。

銀月：「那我要開始囉！」

雷克斯：「你放心，我跟小獥都是風系的，有我們罩著！」

銀月：「嗯嗯！」

貓醫師：「那我們開始吧！」

銀月照著版主所說的話，很專心的激發身體裡面冰的能量，他閉上眼睛雙爪張開，這時銀月的雙爪散發出淡藍色的光，透著冰冷的寒氣，掌心朝向托比進行冰造毛皮，黑倫則是運用了一些些雷的能量刺激他細胞生長和冰結合，不過第一次總是不會成功的。

小獥：「啊！銀月葛格，你的爪！」

銀月：「好痛！」（爪指尖端結冰）

黑倫：「快停止！雷克斯快去拿熱敷袋來！」

雷克斯：「好！」

銀月趕緊收回爪並坐下來，雷克斯拿著熱敷袋趕過來，回到手術室給銀月敷著；貓醫師用他的療癒能力治療銀月的爪。他一邊治療一邊滿面擔心的說......

貓醫師：「黑倫版主，真的只能用這麼危險的方法了嗎？」

黑倫（以爪心摀頭）：「目前來看，托比的情況是不能再等了！」

銀月：「沒關係的，為了救托比，能貢獻一份力量我很高興！」

小獥：「銀月葛格。」（舔著銀月的爪）

銀月：「放心，第一次總是會失敗的；我不會有事的，小獥！」

銀月：「好，也差不多要來進行第二回合了！」

黑倫：「不要太勉強喔！」

銀月：「不會，一點都不勉強！」

銀月：「冰系技能──冰造術！」（雙爪掌心朝著托比再次施展技能）

銀月OS：「我一定要成功，我一定要成功！」（意志堅定）

黑倫：「貓醫師，一起來！」

貓醫師：「沒問題！」

貓醫師：「療癒系技能──Repairing！」（爪掌朝向托比）

黑倫：「雷系技能──微雷輻！」

小獥：「我也可以幫忙嗎？」

雷克斯：「要看情況再說，別急。」

三獸合力治療托比，但是銀月控制冰的能量很勉強，由於他是第二次施展技能，成熟度上還是不足；對新獸來說要用他不熟練的技能去治療一隻狼是相當危險的，所以第二次很不幸地也還是宣告失敗！

貓醫師：「啊！好痛──！」（貓爪結冰後並收爪）

雷克斯：「銀月！托比的胸口！」

銀月：「糟糕！」（緊急收爪）

由於銀月緊急收爪，自己的爪也被冰凍；然後，比這更不幸的是──托比的胸口上的皮毛那一塊結冰了！

貓醫師：「慘了，剛好是心臟的位置上！」

銀月：「對不起！貓醫師，你沒事吧！」（擔憂樣）

黑倫：「先熱敷你的爪，休息一下！」

貓醫師：「我沒事，我自己可以治療。」

小獥：「我看要不要改用別的方法，胸口的位置都結冰了！」

雷克斯：「黑倫，你的爪也沒事嗎？」

黑倫：「你覺得我的爪會有事嗎？」（雙爪正反兩面給大家看看）

貓醫師：「重點是要趕快把上面的冰給溶解掉，不然會很危險！」

雷克斯：「這下越來越棘手了！」

黑倫OS：「對才剛發現自己有冰系能力的銀月，聯合一起做這種手術會不會太勉強了點，這樣下去真的好嗎？」

銀月：「好了，我沒問題，準備來進行第三回合！」

貓醫師：「我勸你再休息個十分鐘，托比胸口上面的冰我現在正在溶解！」

銀月：「無論如何，還要繼續試試！」

就在大家要進行第三回合的手術時，誰也沒想到蘭陵柳會親自來到醫護中心，而且身邊還帶了一隻狼，救星終於出現了。

蘭陵柳：「看樣子你們需要幫忙唷！」

小獥&雷克斯：「蘭陵柳版主！」

黑倫：「嘿！蘭陵柳，你來得正好！」

冰極風：「他沒事吧？」

「極風葛格壞壞，吃我一招！」小獥生氣的對著冰極風一個小吼道。

雷克斯：「不要這樣！」（拉住小獥）

黑倫：「冰極風，我現在沒空跟你對戰！」

蘭陵柳：「冰極風在來之前已經全部都告訴我了！」

冰極風：「咦？有嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「不相信呀？請看VCR！」


=======來醫護中心前五分鐘=======

蘭陵柳：「確定什麼都想不起來了嗎？」

冰極風：「嗯，也不知道那隻狼有沒有事？」

蘭陵柳：「好，那我知道了！」（拿出懷錶）

蘭陵柳：「你知道這懷錶上顯現的是幾點鐘嗎？」（擺盪）

冰極風：「是......是......。」（慢慢被幻術催眠）

冰極風就這麼在不知不覺的情況下中了蘭陵柳的幻術，並在腦袋潛意識裏頭的紀錄訊息全都說了出來！

蘭陵柳：「你回來後的這段期間，你做了什麼呢？」

冰極風：「我......」


[現在=================]

冰極風：「哦！原來如此啊！」

蘭陵柳：「雖然做法過分了點。」

黑倫：「好了，兔子版主，你能幫忙嗎？」

冰極風：「我來試試！」（站出來）

小獥：「你！」（驚恐）

黑倫：「欸，這可不是鬧著玩的耶！」

銀月：「沒關係，托比是我最要好的朋友，交給我就好！」

這時大家都被冰極風的這句話給嚇到了，原本只想和黑倫版主戰鬥冰極風，態度完全是180度大轉變；而始終站在一旁的雷克斯不知怎麼的一直看著冰極風，他對這匹曾經失控的狼似乎有種特別的熟悉感，明明是第一次見到打傷托比的極風，他卻感覺這氣息好像在幾年前就遇到過，雷克斯腦中一直不斷地想著，是不是哪裡曾經遇見過他。

小獥：「銀月葛格，別理他，趕快救托比葛格！」

銀月：「嗯！」（點頭）

蘭陵柳：「各位，我想在技術層面來說，火系技能絕對會是能達到平衡點最佳的效果，為何不妨讓極風試一試呢？」

黑倫：「嗯，好吧，極風──！這是你將功贖罪的機會！」

冰極風：「好的，畢竟他狼是被我的『炎翼噴射』灼傷的！所以我也應該負起這個責任！」

雷克斯：「或許這正是所謂：『解鈴狼還需繫鈴狼』！」

黑倫：「嗯！廢話不多說，一起來吧！」

貓醫師：「第三回合準備！」

銀月：「冰系技能──冰造術！」（雙爪掌心朝著托比再次施展技能）

黑倫：「雷系技能──微雷輻！」（將雷輻能注入托比身體表面）

貓醫師：「療癒系技能──Repairing！」（爪掌朝向托比）

冰極風：「火系技能──火焰包覆！」

雷克斯OS：「奇怪，這種感覺！好熟悉又溫暖，難道說，他就是當時救我的──那隻黑狼嗎？」

黑倫OS：「想不到極風，也會這種火焰系的療癒，而且可以和冰的能量相抗衡，達到完美的平衡。」

這一次的冰造毛皮手術進行的相當順利，銀月用盡全力施展冰造術救回托比，手術經過漫長的五分鐘，也是很消耗能量的；小獥看著托比的毛皮感覺就像新的一樣，由於是冰所打造的整個毛皮都閃閃發亮。

貓醫師：「我想毛皮的建置大概都完成了，不用再刺激細胞生長了！」

黑倫：「好的！」

托比：「唔──！」（睜開眼睛）

雷克斯：「托比他醒了！」

小獥&銀月：「托比──！」

托比：「這裡是？」

貓醫師：「這裡是獸醫護中心。」

托比：「為什麼，我感覺──好冷又好溫暖？」

貓醫師：「皮質再造總是得適應，過兩三天就可以了！」

黑倫：「托比，真是太好了！」

銀月：「是啊，看見你清醒真是太好了──！」（倒下）

小獥：「銀月葛格！」

托比：「銀月，你有沒有怎麼樣！」（抱住）

冰極風：「來來，先給他躺一下。」

貓醫師：「我想這可能是能量消耗，不至於有事，交給我吧！」

蘭陵柳：「那就拜託你了，畢竟他們兩隻都是新來的獸。」

雷克斯：「好了，我們先出去吧。」

小獥：「不要，我要留下來照顧銀月葛格！」

雷克斯：「小獥，聽話。他們兩隻最需要的就是休息呀！」

雷克斯：「不要吵他們好不好？」（對著小獥溫柔說道）

小獥：「喔──！」

等到大家全部都離開了醫護中心，托比這才問貓醫師剛剛是怎麼一回事，貓醫師看著托比的眼神，看他的樣子也很擔心銀月，便把剛剛手術的過程一五一十地說給托比知道。

托比：「貓醫師，請問剛剛在我送進來之後，發生什麼事？」

貓醫師：「你啊，送進來時，全身毛皮焦黑，連一塊好的毛皮都沒有；而且我們醫療團隊只能做內部的治療，可是想不到你的毛皮實在是太嚴重了，原本必須要移植別獸的毛皮你才有可能活下來。」

「但因為呀──！」貓醫師拿出裝有營養劑的針筒組合針頭，又繼續說道「黑倫版主及時發現你的朋友有著冰系的異能，所以大膽地為你進行冰造質皮手術！」

托比：「你──你要幹嘛？不會是要打針吧！」（驚恐）

貓醫師：「打針是一定要的，不會痛的喔！」

托比：「不......不，等等！」（汗顏）


=======鏡頭轉向貓科巢穴版區=======

這間獸醫護中心正好在貓科巢穴版區的中央地帶，離幻想森林距離不會很遠，而且樂園中就只有這間榮民獸醫院，只要有獸受傷需要治療，就算距離很遠的地方，也可以到最近的版區告知版主，進行空間傳送，而在貓科巢穴版區徘徊的冰極風和黑倫行走在路上，正談著事情。

黑倫：「冰極風，我有一件事情想問你！」

冰極風：「什麼事？」

黑倫：「你只是因為想挑戰我版主的位子，所以才回來的嗎？」

黑倫：「你回來的目的，沒那麼單純吧？」

冰極風：「這個......。」（吱吱唔唔）

黑倫：「看你好像有說不出口的事情，不過──！」（左爪放在冰極風的肩）

黑倫：「你還是可以隨時來找我挑戰，我接受。」

冰極風：「嗯嗯！」

冰極風OS：「我是否該告訴黑倫，我是因為想知道樂園的秘密，所以才想擔當版主的位置。」

一狼一虎就這樣走著走著，遊蕩在貓科巢穴的版區，這時有著涼涼的微風輕輕吹過；冰極風抬頭一望，太陽正在慢慢西沉，此時黑倫找到一張椅子，隨即坐下來休息，在椅子下周圍都有著小貓跑來跑去，兩隻獸就坐在一起沉默了五分鐘，冰極風正在回憶起當時的情景，還有離開樂園所發生的小插曲。


（幾年前的回憶畫面）
冰極風：「吃我這招！炎翼噴射──！」[獸魂指數──8000↑]

黑倫：「有破綻，迅雷斬──！」[獸魂指數──8100↑]

冰極風：「啊──！」（被擊落）

裁決獸：「勝負已定！點到為止！」（舉起旗子）

裁決獸：「由勝者擔任幻想森林的版主！」

狼王白牙：「嗯──！實力相當強，又有愛護的心，我想你一定能勝任這項職務的！」（尚未露臉）

黑倫：「謝謝狼王，我一定能擔當的起幻想森林版區的版主！」

冰極風：（不服氣地望著黑倫）

到了晚上，在一間小木屋裡，黑倫正式成了版主之後，狼王決定把這樂園裡的秘密資料交給黑倫，這時剛好冰極風經過門前，原本正在想該如何提升自己的戰鬥能力時，聽到小木屋裡面黑倫和狼王的談話，雖然聽不太清楚，在好奇心的驅使下冰極風偷偷躲在門旁。

狼王白牙：「這個，是機密資料，這件事越少獸知道越好。」

黑倫：「這──這個是──！」

狼王白牙：「這就是，我們跟外界人類打交道的秘密武器！」

黑倫：「變身術！磁脈水晶！XX企業公司！......」

黑倫：「原來......」

狼王白牙：「好了，趕快把光碟拿出來並且藏起來，希望你能夠和其他版主，一起共同努力維護這塊淨土，我要走了──！」（打開門）

黑倫：「等等！狼王你不要走──！」

黑倫：「狼王──狼王──！」（吶喊）

這時候，狼王的離開，冰極風也因為擔心所以偷偷跟了過去，完全把剛剛要如何提升戰力打贏黑倫的事情給忘了；然而，就在這個時候樂園外面下起了狂風暴雨，冰極風用火焰包覆自己不被雨淋，離開樂園到外面的冰極風原本是跟著狼王的，卻因為一場打雷，整個山坡天搖地動，不但有土石流還有行進的車輛，他視線專注看著山坡路上的巴士，有隻狼倏地墜落下來。

冰極風：「糟糕了，這樣下去他會有生命危險的！」

冰極風：「火系技能──火焰包覆！」

此時他救的狼，正是雷克斯，一切的謎團和奮鬥正在悄悄上演，後續即將有更精彩的，冰極風是怎麼學會魔功的？這段期間到現在以及未來，還會發生什麼事呢？下一話，冰極風—魔化的過去。


＝＝＝第七話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 碎風

原來極風哥哥的真正目的是這個啊
托比葛格復活了 >< (飛撲
原來葛格怕打針啊 (筆記
話說跟人類打交道的秘密武器還真多呢
甚至是股份公司啊 =w=

不知道拓姊什麼時候出場呢 owo
期待下一話喔 ~~

----------


## 狼の寂

原來...
我終於知道真相了w
感覺這樣好像是什麼不好的事  XDD

話說為何自身是冰系的能力者,自己卻會被凍傷啊...  = w =
總覺得故事的發展挺神奇的...
看這樣子極風絕對是中邪了  :jcdragon-tea:  

跟人類打交道那邊
真的覺得有種偶像劇的無俚頭感覺  :jcdragon-xd: 

總之呢,奇比請繼續加油喔  : 3

----------


## 極風

原來沒有魔化的我這麼善良啊    XD

火屬性的療癒技能聽起來好帥     ><

看來樂園的秘密開始顯現了

越來越期待接下來的發展了

----------


## 萊洛克

原來那次巴士意外被救既然是冰極風大大!
怎麼感覺哪股火焰治癒能量似曾相似0w0!
想好奇冰極風過去的秘密!!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點半，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

哈特:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第八話　冰極風—魔化的過去]


冰極風：「火系技能──火焰包覆！」

雷克斯：「啊──！」（墜落下來被火焰包覆，跌落在冰極風面前。）

冰極風：「糟糕！」（三步併作兩步連忙上前看看）

冰極風：「狼先生，你沒事吧！」

雷克斯：（受傷昏過去）

冰極風：「還好，還有生命跡象！」

冰極風：「對了！狼王呢？」（往前看）

冰極風：「糟了，我居然跟丟了！」

冰極風：「不行！我一定要找到狼王，跟他當面問個清楚！」（繼續追）

當下冰極風救了雷克斯之後，看了一看沒有大礙，才想起要去跟蹤狼王；然而，此時他早已跟丟狼王了！冰極風無論如何一定要找到狼王，知道樂園究竟有著什麼不可告獸的秘密，便把雷克斯丟下；可憐的雷克斯就這樣整整等了一天，才有獸發現有狼倒在樂園外，趕緊把雷克斯送去治療，然而隨著雷克斯這隻新獸的加入，冰極風也就離開樂園了。

過了三天，冰極風找不到狼王，也不知道狼王去了哪裡，面對外界讓冰極風感到恐懼：到處都是人類、拿著高科技武器四處濫殺無辜；為了避免受害，冰極風只好遠離一切無謂的爭端，到一個小小峽谷去修行，除了可以清靜也可以鍛鍊。

他有著新的想法和觀點，如果培養訓練自己的戰鬥能力，變強後說不定就能再跟黑倫比一次PK戰；在峽谷鍛鍊的冰極風，日以繼夜的訓練自己的體力和火力，可是他心中卻充滿了疑慮和困惑：狼王究竟隱藏什麼秘密？還有，樂園的未來會怎麼樣？外界的人類是否對樂園產生威脅？而這其中讓冰極風最擔心的就是：樂園裡會不會像外界那樣，充滿搶奪、戰爭、政治腐敗？思量至此，他忍不住回想起狼王和黑倫的談話，好像說著很嚴肅的事情，不禁一層層心煩湧上心頭。

冰極風：「啊！好痛──！」（不專心練功扭到爪）

冰極風：「不管怎麼樣，一定要讓自己變得更強，才能保護弱小、保衛樂園！」

冰極風：「我想要......！我想要更強的力量呀──！」（拼命練功）

就在這個時候，一位神秘的獸突然出現，站在岩石頂端上的他看著極風拼命練功，而正在練功的當事狼卻沒發現那位神秘獸的存在，一心一意練功，直到......

神秘獸：「不用練了！」（心電傳音術）

冰極風：「誰！是誰在說話！」

神秘獸以優雅的慢動作降落在冰極風看得到的面前，並且說道......「想要更強的力量，就必須魔化自己的心智！」

冰極風：「你是誰！為什麼要躲在暗處偷看著我練功！」

神秘獸：「我是誰，並不重要；不過我可以給你更強的力量哦──！」

神秘獸：「不過前提是，你必須入我門下，叫我一聲師父！」

冰極風：「我為什麼要拜你門下？看你怪怪的樣子，我拒絕──！」（撇頭）

神秘獸：「沒關係，你可以慢慢考慮，不急。」

「等你想通的時候，再來找我，掰掰──。」說完，神秘獸便散發紫黑色的光芒後隨即消失。

冰極風：「什麼！他到哪裡去了，難道是瞬間移動？」

冰極風：「他怎麼會有這種功力，也太厲害了吧！哇嗚──！」（興奮中）

冰極風：「不行不行，我在興奮什麼，練功就要專心一致！」

經過了兩個星期，冰極風依舊在峽谷苦練，十分可喜的是：他的功力和獸魂指數都有明顯的提升！

冰極風：「火系技能──炎翼噴射！」[獸魂指數──9400↑]

冰極風運用了火的力量，讓自己全身著火衝撞峽壁；但越練就越走火入魔，冰極風心想再這樣下去也不是辦法，就到一旁的河流休息，這時神秘獸竟然又出現了。

神秘獸：「像你這樣練功，是會走火入魔的，我看你的心魔已經累積得夠多了！」

冰極風：「你怎麼又來了啊？煩不煩啊！」

神秘獸：「噯噯──！我問你，你在練功時是不是覺得很不流暢，而且心中一直想著另一個事情，久久揮之不去呢？」（跑過來跟冰極風聊天）

冰極風：「你怎麼知......？」

冰極風OS：「天啊！該不會這隻獸，會讀心術吧！」

神秘獸：「喔喔──！不用驚訝啦！因為這類型的，不管是人類還是獸，我看太多了。」（坐在冰極風旁邊）

神秘獸：「而我，就是專門幫忙突破他們心中的障礙，完成他們想要達成的目標的大師啊！」

冰極風：「那──怎麼樣才可以突破心中的障礙？」

神秘獸：「我看得出來，你現在很害怕、憂慮未來將會發生甚麼事；另一方面為了讓自己變得更強來保護自己，為了一件事在意很久，對嗎？」

冰極風：「你僥倖猜中了。那好吧，我們就來打一場，我輸了就叫你一聲師父，我贏的話你就給我離開這地方，不要再來煩我！」

神秘獸：「哼哼哼哼！差距這麼大，還不秤秤自己有幾兩重？」（全身燃起了紫黑色的火焰）

神秘獸：[魔化獸魂指數──3000↑>>5500↑>>8000↑>>9500↑>>11000↑>>13000↑>>15000↑>>16200>>持續增加]（未知的獸魂指數）

冰極風：「這......！這怎麼可能！」（驚恐）

冰極風OS：「完全不知道他的獸魂指數高點在哪！」

神秘獸：「好了，不用怕！我們獸族最大的敵人就是人類，我們的想法都是一樣的，都是想要讓自己變得更強、武裝自己！」

冰極風：「那──那你用的是什麼技能？」

神秘獸：「我與你有緣，同樣都是火系的獸，我就教你我最自豪的火焰魔功吧！」

就這樣，冰極風見識到了神祕獸的力量，然後拜在他的門下。起初神秘獸叫冰極風好好休息，至少一個星期以上不要練功，在這一星期中，彼此產生微妙的關係，在冰極風眼裡他並不覺得師父是個很邪惡又有心機的獸，他個性善良又共享食物，這讓冰極風很自然地放下戒心；神秘獸也不像之前他出現的時候那麼煩狼，然而這隻神秘獸不斷的和冰極風講他以前的故事，曾和人類交手過什麼的，身為徒弟的冰極風聽得十分入神。

就這樣過了一個星期後，神秘獸要把教他的火焰魔功給忘了；他們完全沉浸於兩狼的生活當中，三天過後冰極風才想起來師父要教他魔功的事情，便問道......

冰極風：「欸！你什麼時候要教我火焰魔功啊？話說魔功是什麼東西？」

神秘獸：「喔喔！差點忘了。其實魔功說穿了就是狼族最禁忌、也是獸界唯一不可習得的邪惡魔法！」

冰極風：「原來是黑魔法啊！我怎麼從以前都沒聽說過呀？居然可以不知道獸魂指數是多少。」

神秘獸：「好，現在就正式教你如何練火焰魔功！但切記，遇到危難時，必要的話才能使出來喔！」

冰極風：「好！」

神秘獸：「因為這是狼族禁忌的黑魔法，是不能被認同的，知道嗎？」

冰極風：「好啦，知道啦知道啦！趕快教我吧！」

這一天，這隻神秘獸正式的教冰極風他的火焰魔功，漸漸的冰極風就陷入了魔道，且練了之後輕而易舉的將獸魂指數達到破萬點以上；由於這魔功是沒有極限的、冰極風靠著魔功，決心要練到比黑倫還要強才能停止練功，就這樣春花凋、夏日息、秋葉枯、冬雪融，整整一年過去了。

冰極風：[魔化獸魂指數──11000點]

冰極風：「火系魔功──焰陽掌！！」

『砰──轟──』峽谷間的岩壁被冰極風一掌打成碎石，也讓腳下的河流濺起大水花。

神秘獸：「好了好了，可以了！」（吃著肉片）

冰極風：「什麼？」

神秘獸：「哈哈哈，想不到一年後進步這麼快！」（極其豪邁）

神秘獸：「現在我再另外教你，如何隱藏自己的魔功，不讓別獸感覺到你的邪惡氣息！」

冰極風：「沒有關係吧，有練不練有差嗎？」

神秘獸：「哎呀──，你不懂啦！我是怕你離開這裡以後，踏入都市、鄉村、或是回去你的故鄉，如果讓獸或是人類知道你練了魔功，大家不是嚇得要死就是把你驅離，你想想，多不划算啊。」

冰極風：「所以，你就是靠著你的魔功隱藏自己，這樣一路過來的嗎？」

神秘獸：「嗯，所以我還是教你這套「魔隱術」，來隱藏你自己的魔性！」

冰極風：「好！」

神秘獸：「魔隱術，他就像門一樣，當你要使出魔功時，門就會自動幫你打開釋放魔力。」

冰極風：「喔喔，相反的，就和平時的我一樣，沒什麼特別的。」

神秘獸：「對！魔狼可教也。」

冰極風：「那就事不宜遲，快教我吧！」（閃亮眼）

神秘獸：「呃──！」（汗顏）

然後又過了半年，冰極風來到這峽谷也差不多來了一年半的時間了，也和他的師父一同修練，練了火焰魔功和魔隱術；紮實的訓練讓冰極風堅信現在的他可以擊敗黑倫了，但是他還不想回去樂園，打算進入人類的世界，去城鎮、都市，除了尋找狼王，也要像他師父一樣有著和人類交爪的經歷，便踏上旅程。

冰極風：「師父，跟你一同修練一年半了，我打算去旅行，見識見識人類的世界，現在的我練了魔功，不怎麼害怕人類了！」

神秘獸：「嗯，很好，那這樣。」（站起來）

神秘獸：「那──師父我──也打算離開了。」

神秘獸：「加油！」（拍著冰極風的肩） 

神秘獸：「我們雖然獨自踏上自己的旅程，可別忘了師父我唷！」

冰極風：「我會的，我永遠不會忘記師父您的！」（眼神閃亮） 

神秘獸：「很好，很好──，哈哈哈！」（笑著） 

冰極風：「等等，你還沒告訴我，你到底是誰！」

哈特：「我叫哈特，只是一隻不起眼的魔化狼，有緣再會！」（背對著冰極風揮爪） 

冰極風：「再見了！師父，再見了！哈特──！」

冰極風望著神祕獸哈特的背影，只看著哈特向前走，從原本毛毛的背影逐漸化為小點，最後消失；冰極風他直到這時才轉過身，走著自己的旅程，各自遠颺。

在這幾年當中，冰極風與哈特分離之後，經過了大大小小的城鎮及鄉村，打聽狼王白牙的消息；可是始終沒有得到冰極風想要的答案，於是他更深入人類的罪惡之城，繁榮之都。他走進去一眼望去都是大公司企業和股東的股份公司，不然就是高級住宅區，交通便利生活機能好，但到了晚上就有一些小混混開著拉風跑車在都市裡囂張。

冰極風還是沒找著狼王白牙的下落，他很小心翼翼不被人類發現。來到這座都市也不是沒有結果，還打聽到人類口中說的磁脈水晶，看著人類脖子上或是手上都配戴的一條項鍊或手環，在這個都市裡有好幾次被發現並且抓捕冰極風，他看情況不對便快速離開這都市；他知道雖然看似水晶鑽石的東西在都市裡流為廣泛，但他不明白為什麼他們會把這磁脈水晶視為珍品，在離開之前冰極風還有看到買賣水晶的大企業大公司，但為了保命起見，不深入這罪惡的地帶。


=======鏡頭轉向來到一個鄉村=======

行走在鄉村的市場，這裡的人群比較樸實平靜許多，賣些水果或器具之類的店家林立；冰極風想好好的在這裡住宿一晚，看看有沒有旅店的地方。

冰極風：「嗯？兵器行？」

冰極風初次來到這個鄉村，途中看見了一間兵器行，便走向店家門前，推了門進去，但直覺似乎有甚麼東西吸引著冰極風。

老闆：「歡迎光臨啊，隨便看看喔！」

冰極風：「老闆呀，這是什麼斧頭呀？ 」（拿起）

冰極風：「有種好特別的感覺！」

老闆：「呃，我勸你把那把兵器給放下來，最好不要買這把長柄斧，這位客官。」

冰極風：「為什麼啊？」

老闆：「這把兵器邪門的很呢，沒有資質的人是駕馭不了它的；而且碰過它的人，都會情緒失控，精神錯亂哪！」

冰極風：「喔！原來如此！」

冰極風：「越是邪門的東西我就越有興趣！」（自信滿滿）

這時候，有練過魔功的冰極風，身上自動燃起紫黑色的火焰，並且連動爪上的長柄斧頭，斧頭端也燃起了紫色的火焰讓老闆著實嚇了一跳。

老闆：「這位客官！快點放下武器，你全身著火了！」（稀疏的頭髮直豎，驚慌的表情僵硬。）

冰極風：「哇！好強的力量，我好像能夠駕馭它的樣子！」

老闆：「真的假的，從來沒有人或獸能夠駕馭它，看樣子它選定你作為它的主人了！」

冰極風：「有意思，老闆，我買了！」

老闆：「喔喔！那把不用錢，就送你拿去做你的貼身武器吧！」

冰極風：「謝謝老闆！」（向老闆鞠躬後轉身離開兵器行）

冰極風:「啊！糟糕，忘記問老闆這把武器叫甚麼名字了。」

冰極風：「嗯──好！，就叫你『焱烺之斧』吧！」

從此之後得到這把具有生命力與主見的長柄斧頭，冰極風在練功方面進展的更加順利，似乎有著兵器的加持，讓獸魂指數再度提升。

=======回憶結束=======


蘭陵柳：「原來是這樣呀，沒想到冰極風也有這麼一段過去！」

小獥：「那極風葛格，後來有找到狼王嗎？」

冰極風：「沒有，現在我還是不知道狼王他究竟在哪裡？」

黑倫：「狼王......」（走到一旁，踢著小石頭）

黑倫：「狼王──！」（吶喊）

黑倫：「這麼多年了你到底跑去哪了──！」（吶喊）


＝＝＝第八話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 黑倫

播了  奇比的毛毛頻道
這次出現的獸是吉克OwO 
不過沒想到哥哥的師父是哈特
話說不知道我大喊白牙後會發生什麼事 (期待中

----------


## 碎風

哈特一整個強大啊  =w=
極風哥哥和哈特的離別場面真感傷啊 QwQ 
沒想到極風哥哥的武器不用錢啊
真羨慕~~ (不

狼樂的秘密真神秘
狼王也好神秘啊  (被踹

感覺回的怪怪的   抱歉 QwQ
期待下一話喔   :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

銀月:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第九話　樂園的秘密]


（狼之樂園—獸醫護中心）
托比：「不要！開什麼玩笑，我才不要打針！」（逃離）

貓醫師：「喂喂！你還沒有完全康復耶！」

托比：「我已經好了！我可以自己走了，不需要打針！」

貓醫師：「不打些營養劑怎麼行，而且也能快速適應你新的毛皮！」

托比：「不用！我自己會慢慢適應的，我不要打針！」

貓醫師：「唉唷！在我小的時候就被人類打過疫苗了，趁你還沒完全適應新毛皮正是打針的最佳時機，不然等你適應過後打針就會痛了！」

托比：「不要，不要！」（在手術房裡繞著圈子）

貓醫師：「快點，時間拖越久裡面的營養劑就會漸漸流失！」（追著跑）

托比：「拜託，不用為了我去準備什麼營養劑啦！」（繞了手術房10圈）

銀月：「唔嗯！」（醒過來）

貓醫師：「可以停下了吧，這樣追著你跑很累耶！」（追著托比跑）

托比：「那就停下來不要追啊！」

貓醫師：「是狼族就不要給我跑！」（怒火閃燃）

銀月：「喔，好吵喔！你們在幹什麼呀？」（起身）

托比：「銀月，你醒了啊？」（跑去銀月的床邊躲）

銀月：「你怎麼啦？」

托比：「銀月，保護我，我不要打針！」（把銀月當擋箭牌）

銀月：「打針？」

貓醫師：「欸！你很好笑耶！你被送進來時全身焦黑，應該是被灼得痛死了；比起打針，痛苦可說減緩了好幾百倍！」

銀月：「他說的也對啊。」

托比：「銀月，你怎麼連你也聽信貓醫師說的話呀？」

貓醫師：「銀月先生，你用一下技能，將托比冰凍起來好不好，這樣打針比較好打！」

托比：「貓醫師，你做法也太賊了吧！」

貓醫師：「你就不要再掙扎了，你這樣我就要使出絕招囉！」

托比：「我才不怕呢，我──我──！」

貓醫師：「嗯？營養劑的顏色好像變淡了！」（看著針筒裡面的液體）

貓醫師：「唉──！我只好再拿一瓶新的營養劑了。」（走出去）

托比：「呼──！好險，逃過一劫。」（嘆了一口氣）

就當托比坐到原本的椅子上休息時，屁股一坐下來正好被針刺進去（請勿模仿）；貓醫師頭腦動得快，在追逐的時候把另外一瓶營養劑放在銀月旁邊的椅子上，托比顯然毫無知覺，貓醫師趁此機會動了爪腳，如果來硬的雙方都不會有好下場。

托比：「嗷嗚──────！」（長嚎）

托比：「好痛啊──────！」

托比：「可惡的貓醫師，這招未免也太陰險了，齁齁齁齁──！」

銀月：（汗顏）


=======鏡頭轉向貓科巢穴=======

黑倫：「狼王──！」（吶喊）

黑倫：「這麼多年了你到底跑去哪了──！」（吶喊）

小獥：「黑倫葛格，別難過了！」

雷克斯：「版主，你的心情我很能夠了解。」

雷克斯：「但並不表示他不回來啊，那這樣豈不是很不負責任？」

雷克斯：「話說回來，我都還沒見過狼王呢。」

蘭陵柳：「是啊，剛好那段時機你跟狼王擦身而過，錯過了他。」

黑倫：「一個樂園裡沒有狼王，沒有了統治者就不叫狼之樂園了。」

黑倫：「我現在很擔心狼王在外面的世界過得怎麼樣！」

冰極風：「黑倫版主，事到如今你就說吧，狼之樂園的秘密到底是什麼？」

黑倫：「這個......。」（望著蘭陵柳）

蘭陵柳：（眼神示意）

蘭陵柳：「黑倫，我們曾答應過狼王，不要牽連到其他獸，一旦知道被散播出去，一定會有不少獸犧牲的，或是說去白白送死！」（心電傳音術）

黑倫：「可是，這只是遲早的問題吧，哪一天公司經營倒閉了，那大家......！」（心電傳音術）

蘭陵柳：「那也到時候再說，現在說出來，你不怕他們哪一天自告奮勇成為對抗人類的烈士，慘死在他們的手下？」（心電傳音術）

冰極風：「黑倫版主，你還是不肯說嗎？」

黑倫：「話我一定會說，只是現在還不是時候！」

蘭陵柳：「沒錯，時機還沒成熟，而且現在狼王尚未歸來，透露出來一定有危險！」

小獥：「好了啦，冰極風葛格，版主一定有他們的難言之隱。」

小獥：「我想版主們也不希望我們會去做什麼危險的事。」

冰極風：「不試試看怎麼會知道後果呢？」

冰極風：「不管這個秘密背後有多危險，就算會死我也要知道！」（很熱血）

蘭陵柳：「黑倫，可不可以轉移話題？」（心電傳音術）

黑倫：「說的容易，轉移話題也要等時機啊！」（心電傳音術）

就在這個時候，對談的嚴肅氣氛暫時停了下來，從獸醫護中心出來的銀月和托比正朝著他們走來，而且托比的右半邊屁股還貼了十字蹦。

銀月：「嗨，你們好！」（完全康復樣）

小獥：「銀月哥哥，你醒過來了呀！」（搖尾）

銀月：「是啊，只是肚子有點餓，正想去飯廳吃些東西。」

托比：「真是的，這筆帳我會連帶雙倍的回敬給你！」（還在想貓醫師）

黑倫：「托比，你怎麼一臉悶氣的樣子呀！」

銀月：「他呀，他剛剛在手術房裡挨了一針！」

小獥：「挨了一針？」

托比：「好了！不要講了，很丟臉耶！」

銀月：「喔，好啦好啦！」

銀月：「不過，你們剛剛在討論什麼呀？」

冰極風：「黑倫，真的都不能說！」

黑倫：「我很抱歉，這攸關所有狼之樂園裡的獸之性命安危，我不能讓你們知道！」

冰極風：「好吧，那算了！」（正想走的時候碰見托比）

冰極風：「那個......害你受傷的事，對不起！」（跑走）

雷克斯：「極風！」（追過去）

托比：「請問發生了什麼事嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「沒事，只是冰極風想知道樂園裡的秘密而已。」

銀月：「秘密，什麼秘密？」（眼睛閃亮）

蘭陵柳：「秘密當然是不能說的秘密呀！」

托比：「又來這招，我也很好奇是什麼樣的秘密可以讓樂園變得如此綠意盎然的！」

蘭陵柳：（汗顏）

蘭陵柳：「好啦，已經晚上了，大家一起去飯廳吃晚飯吧！」

銀月：「好啊，快點走，我肚子快餓扁了！」

小獥：「走──！就由我來為大家帶路一起去飯廳吃飯！」

黑倫：「小獥真可愛呀！」

小獥：「一點也不！」（傲驕）

這時天色已晚，小獥帶著大家一同去飯廳用餐，在這個時候跑走的冰極風，雷克斯也跟著追了上去，冰極風跑到狼群集會岩找了個地方坐了下來，而雷克斯就坐在他的旁邊，似乎是想要安慰他。

冰極風：「你跟來做什麼？」

雷克斯：「那個......那一天，謝謝你救了我！」

冰極風：「救了你？我什麼時候救過你了？」

雷克斯：「就是你離開狼之樂園的那一天。」

冰極風：「哦哦！原來你就是那一隻狼呀，那沒什麼。」

冰極風：「我反而是去追狼王就不顧你的安全而離開，我真不負責任啊！」

雷克斯：「話別這麼說，我的命是你救回來的！」

冰極風：「嗯......。無所謂了吧，反正都過去了。」（抬頭望著天空）

雷克斯：「嗯......。」（沉默一會兒）

晚上了，狼群和其他獸都去飯廳吃飯；就在此時，燈光倏地亮了起來，靜悄悄的夜裡唯獨留在岩石邊的冰極風和雷克斯談著天。

雷克斯：「極風，為什麼你想要知道樂園裡的秘密呢？」

雷克斯：「跟狼王的離開有關係嗎？」

冰極風：「其實，我也一直在懷疑，為什麼樂園可以如此美好，和平的過著自己想要的生活，不受外界影響，有肉有菜有機器且資源很豐富，就好像有著隱形的防護衣保護著樂園一樣......。」

冰極風：「如果這些是用狼王的命來換的話，我......！」

雷克斯：「呸呸呸呸！你烏鴉嘴什麼勁，狼王他有這麼笨嗎？」

冰極風：「可是，我親耳聽到，跟人類打交道什麼的，不管怎麼樣，我已經變強了，人類算什麼，來幾百個幾千個我都要燒死他們！」（眼神堅定地站起來）

雷克斯：「冰極風，你先不用擔心；事情不會像你所說的，這一切都是狼王換來的！」

雷克斯：「你知道嗎？來到這個樂園裡，我才知道什麼是真正的自由！」（望著月亮）

雷克斯：「不必為了還債而四處奔走，可以盡情的輕鬆享樂！」

雷克斯：「聽我一句話，及時行樂！」

冰極風：「及時行樂？」

雷克斯：「不用為了樂園跟人類拚個你死我活的，你這樣做說不定會破壞狼王的計畫呢！」（站起來）

冰極風：「計畫？」

雷克斯：「好了，我們去吃晚餐吧，反正船到橋頭自然直。」

冰極風：「也好，與其什麼都知道不如什麼都不要去知道它最好。」

雷克斯：「對啊，知道得越多反而會天天鬱卒，何必呢？」

冰極風：「好吧，不了解也好；但我總該知道狼王現在究竟在哪裡吧！」

雷克斯：「我想答案也一定很快就會出現的！」

冰極風：「希望如此。」

雷克斯：「好啦，我們走！」（牽著冰極風的爪）

冰極風：「咦？」（被牽爪）


=======鏡頭轉向樂園餐廳=======

全員：「乾杯！」（敲）

銀月：「唔──，好好喝喔！」

托比：「對啊，菜色好豐富喔！」

銀月：「好多烤牛肉，真好吃！」（滿足樣）

黑倫：「小心別噎著啦！」

小獥：「來，生魚片來囉！」

銀月：「這是什麼啊？」

小獥：「用刀切下來的魚肉，有處理過，沾著芥末會更好吃喔！」（把生魚片泡在芥末醬裡）

銀月：「沒吃過耶，不過看起來QQ軟嫩的樣子！」（注視著生魚片）

銀月：「那我就不客氣地吃囉！」

小獥：「來，嘴巴張開，啊──！」

銀月：「啊──！」（張嘴）

全員：「哦──！好閃！」（戴墨鏡）

銀月&小獥：（汗顏）

小獥：「不──不要在那邊亂講話啦！」

銀月：「對──對──對──對啊！」（結巴）

托比：「咦？雷克斯和冰極風呢？」

蘭陵柳：「不知道耶，雷克斯追著冰極風也不知道跑哪去了。」

托比：「我有點擔心耶！」（放下筷子）

黑倫：「放心啦，雷克斯也不是省油的燈，他可是風系的狼喔，風剋火嘛！」（喝茶）

小獥：「我也是風系的狼喔！」

銀月：「好啦，快給我吃那塊魚片吧！」（張嘴）

小獥：「好。」（餵食）

銀月：（吃著）

銀月：「咿──！ 」（臉紅）

黑倫：「我的狼王呀！，小獥你沾了多少芥末呀！」（驚訝）

小獥：「聽說要整個泡浸去、吃起來才有味啊！」

銀月：「好嗆啊────────！」（被夯到吐出寒冰）

蘭陵柳：「喂喂！我的甜不辣結冰了啦！」（趕緊拿開）

黑倫：「兔子版主，你可以放進去火鍋裡面的湯先燙過啊。」

蘭陵柳：「對喔！」（放進去）

小獥：「來，銀月葛格，水。」

銀月：「呼──！」（喝）

銀月：「你剛剛給我吃的是啥鬼東西呀，想謀殺我啊！」（飆淚）

托比：「來，這是原味的生魚片，沒加芥末的。」（夾給銀月）

冰極風：「嗨—，我們回來了！」

雷克斯：「有沒有留我們的份啊？」

黑倫：「有啊，一起過來坐著吃。」

銀月：「來來來，大家一起吃火鍋，別客氣啊！」（倒汽水）

銀月：「給你，雷克斯。」

雷克斯：「謝謝你，朋友。」

冰極風：「黑倫版主，我......！」

黑倫：「好啦，不用多說。大家就是要歡歡喜喜的，過去的事就算了，你也不要再煩憂了，現在氣氛不是很好嗎？」

托比：「哪──，給你！」（給烤牛肉塊）

冰極風：「謝謝，還沒請教......。」

托比：「我叫托比。」

銀月：「我叫銀月，請多指教。」

冰極風：「托比，恭喜你康復了！」

托比：「是啊，一切多虧銀月的幫忙，讓我有著新的毛皮！」

銀月：「怎麼樣，冰造毛皮手術很酷吧？」

黑倫：「我也有幫忙喔！」

貓醫師：「還有我呢──！」（隨爪一拿一堆生魚片）

托比：「貓醫師，你居然還有膽子來我們這一桌，而且還拿走我們一大堆生魚片！」（怒火）

貓醫師：「嗯，生魚片真好吃！」（吃著）

銀月：「好了啦，托比你就放過他嘛！」

托比：「真是的。」

冰極風：「好──，大家一起慶祝為狼之樂園的和平乾一杯吧！」（熱血樣）

雷克斯：「這才是原本熱情的冰極風嘛！」（舉）

全員：「乾杯──！」（Again）

黑倫：「對了，托比我問你唷......！」

托比：「請說。」

黑倫：「你要不要試試看啊？」

托比：「試什麼？」（很不解地問）

小獥：「銀月哥哥，黑倫想要托比試什麼啊？」（悄悄話）

銀月：「不知道，不過感覺黑倫好像要對托比試探些什麼？」（悄悄話）

黑倫：（望著托比）

托比：（望著黑倫）

在晚餐時刻，冰極風恢復他原本熱情的個性，在邀大家一起乾杯慶祝之後，黑倫似乎想要對托比試探什麼，而樂園裡的秘密尚未公開，他們將要迎接的會是什麼樣的未來呢？，敬請期待下一話！


＝＝＝第九話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 小芸

奇比的小說還是一樣好看啊！
樂園的秘密嗎？……可以偷偷告訴我嗎？：3（誤
話說我也從來沒看過狼王呢！~（既神聖又神秘（？
看了我也好想吃生魚片喔！^^（好豐盛（流口水
奇比加油！辛苦了！
期待下一集啊！~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

OWO奇比依舊厲害XDD
生魚片!!衝過去叼一片XDD(踹)
樂園的秘密OWO很想知道是甚麼呢~~
奇比加油~~>W<~~
期待ING~~

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

果然是連續劇阿~
害我迫不及待想看下一集了XDD
奇比果然厲害！((這真是最像連續劇的小說了OωO
話說下一集會是黑倫v.s.托比 ?!
加油~希望能快看到下一集OWO//////////

----------


## 黑倫

耶~更新了
不過沒想到托比這麼的怕打針
貓醫師真辛苦還好有備案
閃亮的那二獸吃生魚片吃法真豪爽(?
OwO
奇比加油  我很期待下一集 呦~^w^

----------


## 萊洛克

這集跟救命恩人極風大大互動真多啊0w0!
看來跟極風關係並不單純~~
劇情朝樂園秘密走向越來越白熱化，期待下集內容>_<!

----------


## 極風

這集一樣很精采呢

果然我是很熱情的呢   OWO

越來越想知道樂園的秘密了

期待下一集黑倫想做的事


小獥：聽說要泡*浸*去、吃起來才有味啊！   <<  話說這個字是對的嗎   OAO?

----------


## 狼の寂

奇比這一集也一樣很精采喔!
而且看的出來奇比的文筆有進步的趨勢  OWO
不知道狼王外出是去做些什麼要事呢?
很期待其牠友獸出場時的畫面啊www

也很期待龍族的現身

奇比,寫作加油喔  :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 奇比斯克

謝謝大家的支持，看到回應挺高興的YA~
小寂你的期待可能還要再等等喔，目前這一季是不會有龍族現身的，明年第二季才會出現哦
TO冰極風 泡進去  跟  泡浸去 其實都一樣的意思啦 芥末醬汁泡"浸"去 慣用詞大概都是選這個

----------


## tobyhokh

雖然，現實中我也十分怕打針QAQ，但.........也不會繞手術房跑了10圈啦~ WW =w=

----------


## 碎風

看了我也好像吃生魚片啊 Q口Q
雖然現實生活裡我不敢吃www (欸
感覺小倫要跟托比哥哥打起來了 OAO
不知道後續的發展是怎樣的   好期待喔 ^ ^

原來托比哥哥怕打針啊~~ 
那以後弟弟來幫你克服恐懼吧  (拿著針筒燦笑 (不

----------


## 吉克

打針的情況跟本就是我ㄧ年級的時侯，五個大人都抓不住我XD
第一次聽過辣到會噴寒冰的XD
奇比加油!!每次看完都超期待下ㄧ章的>w<

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

貓醫師:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十話　技能練習場]

　　吃完了晚餐稍作休息後，黑倫版主帶著他們來到一個很特別的地方，沒有植物也沒有動物，就是一片光禿禿、徹底的不毛之地；這看起來像是競技場的地方，就是黑倫和冰極風曾經交戰過的場地。

只是三年來，很少獸會來這個地方比試武藝，而這個場地也就因此荒廢沒落了，多了蜘蛛網和灰塵，黑倫版主一看到這地方又開始追憶從前，台上中間有張椅子是給狼王和裁判獸坐的，這個方圓200公尺的大競技場可說是和月明廣場、林間幻境、舔舔抱抱撲撲咬咬場中同等級的樂園四大場地之一。

托比：「喔！這就是你剛剛所說的競技場呀！」（看著周圍的環境）

黑倫：「是啊！雖然現在沒落很久了，幾乎沒有獸在這邊比武了。」

銀月：「只找我們來有什麼事嗎？」

托比：「對了，你剛剛說的試探？是要試探什麼？」

銀月：「咦！」（燈泡）

銀月：「不會是，你──你──你要找托比決鬥，才來這裡的吧！」（驚恐）

銀月：「那......，我就是裁判囉？」（胡思亂想）

托比：「怎麼可能！我又沒有你們所擁有的獸魂指數，而且沒事我幹嘛跟版主決鬥啊？」

銀月：「也對啊，我們幹嘛跟你決鬥？」

黑倫：「不！托比，你身上有一股你不知道的力量存在！」（認真樣）

托比：「版主，你在開我玩笑吧？」

黑倫：「那為什麼冰極風朝你飛過來時，你能使出強大的電能防護網把冰極風彈飛出去？」

托比：「這個，我不記得了耶！我當時只是想救版主，然後腦子就一片空白了。」

銀月：「哦，我懂了！黑倫版主想試探托比隱藏的能力，就像我在手術房被發現我擁有冰系的異能一樣！」

托比：「什麼？」

黑倫：「這也就是為什麼我會帶你們來競技場的原因，我看競技場以後改為技能練習場好了！」

托比：「什麼什麼，我怎麼都聽不懂啊？」

黑倫：「不懂也無所謂，來吧托比，打我一拳！」

托比：「蛤—！」（驚訝）

銀月：「喂喂喂！還來真的喔！」（移到兩獸的中間看著黑倫）

黑倫：「別客氣，用你的原力擊出一拳！」

托比：「怎麼辦，銀月，真的要跟他打嗎？」（悄悄話）

銀月：「放心啦，就算你打他，他還是會輕鬆接住你一拳的，他那麼厲害！放心啦。」（悄悄話）

托比：「好，我試試！」

黑倫：「來吧！」

托比：「嘿！」（擊出一拳）

黑倫：（輕鬆接拳）

銀月：「沒有反應耶！」（呆）

黑倫OS：「奇怪，難道要用別種方式才能激發他的潛能嗎？」

托比：「我是不是不夠用力啊？」

黑倫：「那，銀月，用你的冰系技能凍結我！」

銀月：「呃──！小狼不敢，先告退了。」（偷溜走）

黑倫：「想去哪啊──？」（瞬間移動站在銀月面前）

銀月：「哇啊！這移動速度也太變態了吧！」

銀月：「那好吧！」

銀月：「冰系技能──凍結！」（伸爪朝著黑倫）

這時場面突然爆冷尷尬了起來，銀月對著黑倫施展冰系技能，可是什麼事也沒有發生，不過只是這樣就讓競技場比剛才更冷了。

黑倫OS：「該怎麼樣去激發他們的潛能才好呢？」（轉身背對他們捂著頭）

托比：「哈哈哈，銀月你也使不出來喔──！」（在一旁嘲笑銀月）

銀月：「怎麼可能，我治療你的時候明明很成功的啊！」

銀月：「冰造術！行行好給我一塊冰啊！」（用力施展）

此時不可思議的事情發生了，銀月的爪上變出了一塊小冰塊，讓銀月慶幸不已，他終於成功了！

銀月：「耶！我成功了！黑倫版主你看，我變出一塊冰來了！」

黑倫：「原來銀月的冰系技能是造冰啊！」

托比：「好厲害喔，試試看能不能變出一把冰劍出來！」

銀月：「我試試！」

銀月：「冰造術──冰劍現形！」（慢慢從爪中浮現）

托比：「好像會成功唷！！」

銀月：（又消失）

銀月：「還是不行啊──！」（低頭）

黑倫：「別放棄，你們可以的！」

黑倫：「你們的獸魂指數只有在那一瞬間出現而已，我能感覺得到！」


=======過去在戰鬥場面的畫面=======

銀月：「不要啊！托比！」

托比：（闖入內力磁場裡）

托比：[獸魂指數──2000↑>>6000↑>>9000↑>>10000↑>>10600↑]

黑倫OS：「這是！」

=======過去在手術房裡的畫面=======

銀月：「好，也差不多要來進行第二回合了！」

黑倫：「不要太勉強喔！」

銀月：「不會，一點都不勉強！」

銀月：「冰系技能──冰造術！」（雙爪掌心朝著托比再次施展技能）

銀月：[獸魂指數──1600↑>>3500↑>>4600↑>>5700↑>>6900↑>>7500↑>>8600↑>>9500↑>>10200↑]

銀月：「我一定要成功，我一定要成功！」

黑倫：（望著銀月）


（現在）
銀月：「可是就算找我們來練習技能，我們也不知道怎麼開啟隱藏的能力啊！」

托比：「對啊！」

黑倫：「真傷腦筋，該怎麼激發你們的能力呢？」

黑倫：「耶！有了，想到一個好辦法了！」

托比&銀月：「什麼辦法？」

黑倫所想到的辦法，可說是荒謬至極又充滿自殺風格的做法，帶著他們走到建築物的最高點，差不多有十層樓高；夜晚的強風依然向他們吹著，黑倫打算將他們從十層樓高的地方推下去。

銀月：「版──版──版──版主──，你該不會是想，叫我們跳下去吧！」（結巴）

托比：「這也太高了吧，黑倫版主！」

黑倫：「對啊，就是從這個地方跳下去，放心不會怎麼樣的！」（雙掌各拍背）

托比：「不要！這種自殺式的訓練我才不要！」

銀月：「不然我們改天再練習好了，小狼先告退了！」（同一招）

黑倫：「下去吧！」（推下去）

托比&銀月：「嗷嗚──────────！」（狼嗥）

黑倫用迅雷不及掩耳的速度，讓他們在毫無防備之下被推了一把；等他們回過神來已經來不及了，把他們從十層樓高的地方推下去，當下他們是尖叫聲連連，連遠在小木屋休息的小獥一伙獸都聽得見他們的聲音。

小獥：「奇怪，外面好像有獸在尖叫耶？」（站在窗戶邊）

小獥OS：「不知道銀月他們在競技場裡做什麼，甚至還聽得到狼嗥聲！到底是怎麼了？」

小獥一臉擔心看著窗外，這時雷克斯洗好澡剛從浴室裡出來，正打算叫小獥去洗澡。

雷克斯：「呼──！洗個澡真舒服，換你囉！」

小獥：「好！」（跳下床）

冰極風：「不知道他們究竟去競技場幹嘛呢？」（穿著睡袍）


=======鏡頭轉向樂園競技場=======

黑倫：「看來還是不行啊！」（搖頭）

被推下樓的托比和銀月還好並沒有直接墜落到地面，被黑倫的雷輻網吸住，經過這一番測試才知道這方法是沒有效的，也苦了托比和銀月兩狼，他們雙眼登呈現昏厥狀態。

托比：「這招怎麼可能有效！」（昏厥）

銀月：「剛剛好像在鬼門關前走一遭！」（昏厥）


=======Round Two=======

黑倫：「第二方法！雷擊──！」

托比&銀月：「還來啊！！！」

黑倫：「接招，雷系技能──迅雷殛！」

當下黑倫使出迅雷殛使他們遭受雷擊般的痛苦，雖然只有短暫的時間，但是他們很難再經得起第三次折磨了，兩隻完全癱軟在地面上一動也不動。

黑倫：「嗯，我再想想看第三個方法喔，你們就先回去休息吧，明天再來競技場吧！」（離開競技場）

銀月：「托比，你覺得怎麼樣？」（趴在地上跟旁邊的托比說話）

托比：「我覺得......！好像快掛了！喔────！」（起不來）

黑倫的試探在夜裡告一個段落，嘗試用各種方法想打開他們隱藏的力量，可是兩種方式都沒有效，他們回到小木屋休息後就直接癱在床上，讓獸非常好奇他們究竟做了什麼事。

冰極風：「你們，你們是怎麼回事啊？」（看著兩狼滿是狼狽）

銀月：「不要再提了，黑倫版主差點殺了我們！」（疲憊又驚恐）

托比：「是啊，說什麼要打開我們隱藏的力量！」

銀月：「就算我是冰系狼族好了，也沒必要用自殺手段試探我們啊！」

小獥：「所以版主找你們去競技場就是為了這件事？」

托比：「對啊，我們還從十層樓高的地方墜落下來！」

雷克斯：「哇賽！」（驚恐）

銀月：「不只，我們還被黑倫版主給雷擊！」

冰極風：「那現在也可以試試看喔！嘻嘻。」（竊笑）

冰極風的右爪冒出火焰，好像也想用自己的火焰能力去激發他們，當下看到冰極風的作為大家都嚇了一跳，這裡可是小木屋裡面，一點差錯都可能會讓小木屋盡付祝融！

銀月：「不要鬧了！冰極風，我們可承受不起第三次磨難啊！」

托比：「還來啊！」（差點流淚）

冰極風：「開個玩笑啦，我怎麼可能在這麼小的臥室裡自焚呢？」

冰極風：「咦，這樣的說法好像也不對！」

小獥：「不是你自焚，是我們全部的獸都會遭殃！」

冰極風：「對！對！就是這個意思！」

雷克斯：「噯──！」（嘆了一口氣）

雷克斯：「已經很晚了，我們還是趕快睡覺吧！晚安囉！」（躺下去）

銀月：「晚安。」（跟著躺下去）

小木屋裡的燈熄了，大家也都睡著了；夜晚也沒有發生什麼事，就這樣到了隔天早上，耀眼的陽光直接從窗外灑進小木屋裡，明明睡得很熟的托比和銀月卻被小獥熱情的叫醒了起來，還沒有吃早餐導致肚子的飢餓感讓他們醒來，一如往常到飯廳吃飯。然而，這時黑倫版主卻還沒有出現，托比和銀月對此也不以為意，兩狼也早就忘掉昨晚黑倫和他們約定的要再來競技場集合的事情，悠悠哉哉的吃著早餐。

小獥：「來，生魚片涼拌沙拉！」

銀月：「我說小獥，這該不會是要謀殺我的那一盤生魚片吧？」

小獥：「才沒有呢，這絕對是沒有加芥末的原味生魚片，來！」

小獥：「張嘴，啊──！」

銀月：「不要！」（閉口）

小獥：「黑倫版主耶！」（指著某個方向）

銀月：「哪裡？」

小獥：（趁機會塞進去）

小獥也不知道從哪裡學來的這招，跟貓醫師的做法異曲同工，根據編劇推測說不定是昨晚跟貓醫師偷偷學來的，一大口的生魚肉片就塞進銀月嘴巴裡。

銀月：「嗚──！」（吃）

銀月：（吞下去）

銀月：「沒事耶！」

小獥：「傻瓜，當然沒事啊！好啦，吃肉吃肉！」

冰極風：「小獥真是隻大善狼，居然不沾芥末試探銀月他的力量！」

托比：「咳咳咳！」（噎著了）

雷克斯：「沒事吧！」

托比：「我沒事，沒事。」

銀月：「啊，我想起來了，托比！」

銀月：「我們還要去競技場嗎？」

托比：「最好不要，不然又會被折磨得很慘！」

小獥：「對了，蘭陵柳哥哥好像有事要找你們去『趣味實驗室』版區耶！」

銀月&托比：「趣味實驗室──！」（兩狼互看對方）

他們一聽到蘭陵柳要找他們去實驗室就知道不是什麼好事情，再加上前面兩個字寫著趣味。

銀月：「趣味......？」

托比：「實驗室......？」（臉色難看）

早上十點冰極風帶著他們前往趣味實驗室，進到這一塊版區後，他們望著四周都是一些穿著白袍的獸，不清楚他們在做什麼實驗，科學還是化學的，一些沒看過的器材用具都映入兩狼的腦海中。

冰極風：「好啦，這裡就是趣味實驗室的版區，慢慢參觀喔！」

銀月：「我們好像是來觀摩的。」

托比：「對啊，我也這麼覺得。」

冰極風：「嗨！蘭陵柳。」（揮爪）

蘭陵柳：「喔，是冰極風啊！快過來啊！」

在過去蘭陵柳那邊的時候，銀月和托比就發現蘭陵柳身後有一隻狼，似乎是想要打開什麼入口，讓兩狼感到非常好奇蘭陵柳身後的狼究竟是誰，便上前一探究竟。

冰極風：「好了，狼我帶來了，你想到什麼方法開啟他們身上的力量了嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「我覺得可以試試看，成功了，那狼之樂園裡就多了兩位生力軍！」

銀月：「蘭陵柳版主，不好意思插一下話，請問你身後的這隻狼是誰啊？」

蘭陵柳：「喔，忘了跟你們介紹一下，他就是趣味實驗室的版主，也是空間系的大師──白拓！」

白拓：「你們好，初次見面請多指教。」

托比＆銀月：「請多指教—！」

白拓：「話說你們是第一個進到我設置的遊戲空間裡面。」（推眼鏡）

白拓：「待會兒進去後就盡情的玩吧，哼哼—！」

托比：「遊戲？」

銀月：「空間？」


＝＝＝第十話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 狼の寂

奇比的小說果然很好看
當中塞了不少的笑點呢  XDD
感覺奇比已經越來越抓的到偶像劇的精華了喔!

期待接下來的章節  OWO
話說小拓竟然是實驗室的版主,而且還帶著怪眼鏡  = A ="'  (他肯定不安好心  ((不

----------


## 白拓

多謝奇比我終於出場了\OWO/

不過怎麼把我寫得好像怪博士一樣XDD

我要惡搞小寂+W+

----------


## 碎風

小倫的做法真激烈  (欸
其實只要攻擊其中一方應該就可以了吧 +w+  ((你更邪惡吧  (不
此遊戲空間不單純啊  XD
裡頭可能有怪怪的東西吧  ~~
歡迎來到安樂菇的世界   (別  (被踹飛~~

----------


## 萊洛克

白拓現身了但要等下一話才知道白拓要對托比和銀月做甚麼事?(好奇中0w0!)
超期待奇比大大寫下一話的內容>_<!
文筆寫得不錯繼續加油!!

----------


## 奇比斯克

青獸偶像劇　狼之樂園第一季　幕後花絮

採訪小組：自從暑假開播的「狼之樂園」，終於在電視上公開亮相啦，讓我們來回顧從第一集到第十集這段精彩的歷程吧!。

採訪小組：地球的資源逐漸被人類的慾望快挖掘一空了，從索亞利村逃出來的托比和銀月，究竟何去何從呢??，當然現場還準備了爆破畫面，大火燃燒的道具，他們要在這一場戲當中，躲避人類的掠殺逃出村子。

銀月：會開車嗎??

托比：當然~

銀月：哦~~無照駕駛，哈哈哈~

托比：你也無照駕駛啊

銀月：我坐在副駕駛上，所以沒事兒

托比：其實這也只是電動汽車而已，路線都設定好了，只是坐在駕駛座玩轉盤就好了 (對著鏡頭說話)

採訪小組：還有在第一話最後一場戲，謎樣的虎獸人-黑倫的降落方式可是一次就成功的唷

黑倫：版主在此，休得放肆 (完美降落)

銀月：這….這是…..是一隻老虎

[全場笑場~~~~]

銀月：這是什麼發展，不好意思

銀月：台詞說錯了XDD

採訪小組：還有小獥可愛的模樣，可是萌翻觀眾們的眼睛啦，樂園裡突然有一隻大鱷魚出現，他們三狼該如何化解這場危機呢??

小獥：翔風術，風~ (忘詞)

工作獸員提示： 風術系魔法，風之鋒刃劍

小獥：對…..對…..再來一次再來一次 (面對鏡頭)

小獥：風術系魔法，翔風-風之鋒刃劍 (丟)

銀月：唉唷!! (被道具打到)

[全場笑場~~~]

小獥：再一次再一次~ (笑)

採訪小組：不過還是最重要的，就是大家晚上在樂園裡開派對，熱鬧的場面，剛好拍戲的時間正是中秋佳節唷，詳細請看第四話，新獸的營火歡迎會

黑倫：剛好我們在場的，有一隻兔子，蘭陵柳 (對鏡頭說話)

黑倫：他正在….辛苦的烤肉~

小獥：歡迎從月亮上來到地球的幻術系大師，蘭陵柳~~ 

蘭陵柳：嘿，各位觀眾大家好，我就是從月亮上來到地球的紳士!!?，我現在呢~~ (烤肉中翻面)

蘭陵柳：就是中秋節大家都在烤肉，然後我還要負責把這些肉給烤熟 (對鏡頭說話)

蘭陵柳：你們還在那邊玩都不過來幫忙 (小怒)

銀月&小獥：當我們同在一起、在一起、在一起~ (轉圈圈)


=======換下一個鏡頭=======

黑倫：怎麼回事，怎麼了？ (跑去廚房看一看)

小獥：唉唷！好痛，身上都是沙拉了啦！

銀月：你沒……，沒事吧！(正面看著小獥有點臉紅)

小獥：沒事啊！(舔舔銀月沾到的沙拉)

黑倫：你們!！，你們在幹什麼呀！!!

銀月：沒事沒事，我們什麼也沒有做！
--------------------------------------------

銀月：觀眾可能看得出來從這一幕裡呢，就這樣敲出了我跟小獥愛的火花了

小獥：唉唷，好害羞喔，幹嘛直接撲上我，我還要舔你

小獥：不過沙拉，很好吃喔 (點頭)

採訪小組：還有在這一季中最好看的場景就是戰鬥的畫面啦，不過在戰鬥之前，小獥和銀月在狼群集會岩開始預錄練習兩狼的默契啦

導演：你們要很有默契的嚎叫，不用管我，我只負責監督

導演：3~2~1~開始

小獥：嗷嗚~~ (先出聲)

銀月：嗷嗚~~ (沒跟上、沒有默契)

銀月：剛開始啊，練習一起很有默契的嚎叫是非常難的一件事情 (對鏡頭說話)

銀月：雖然嗥到都燒聲了，終於成功錄完這場戲了

銀月：還有!!，該死的龍編別在毀壞我形象了!!，(對鏡頭洩恨)

小獥：我一點都不可愛，為什麼我最初的角色不是魔王

[全場笑場~~~]


冰極風：今天不分出勝負我是絕對不會停爪的！

黑倫：你想當版主的毅力!!?，我很了解，但戰鬥…...戰鬥…..戰鬥…..(跳針忘詞)

[全場笑場~~~]

黑倫：台詞能縮短嗎??，我們要的只是武打戲而已

小獥：我只知道幾年前的那場版主PK戰，在戰鬥中黑倫輸給了冰極風，然後黑倫就當上版主……

托比：什麼什麼??，黑倫輸了??

小獥：對不起我弄反了~ 呵呵哈~ (掩面逃)

[全場狂笑~~~]

冰極風：你當了這麼多年的版主，總該換獸了吧！今天我就要向你證明，我才是最適合管理這一版區的獸版主！

黑倫：那就讓我看看你的決心，亮出你的武器來吧！
-------------------------------------------------------

冰極風：YA~，這是我的武器，『焱烺之斧』

冰極風：這是我在一間兵器行裡買的貼身兵器

黑倫:那有什麼了不起，熾雷之刃可是吸收日月精華，七七四十九天的天打雷劈啊

“於是為了誰的武器比較厲害，開始練習近身武打”

冰極風：呀~~！(揮出紫色火焰的斧頭，像迴力鏢一樣朝著黑倫攻擊)

黑倫：熾雷之刃!! (使出迅雷斬擋掉)

冰極風：(持續攻擊)
-------------------------------------------

黑倫：剛剛我跟冰極風的戰鬥中，我好像快被打掛了，現在的確有種被打掛的感覺，爪臂快揮到整個脫臼了，累死了 (對著鏡頭說話)

冰極風：不只有你，我也筋疲力盡了，也不知道NG多少次了，真的，爪臂整隻都在酸痛 (對著鏡頭說話)

黑倫：這要練上幾十次才成功

冰極風：我更可憐，會被觀眾誤以為我是反派角色，哭哭

採訪小組：還有試圖阻止這場戰鬥的托比，衝進內力磁場，導致自己受傷，毛皮焦黑一片啦

托比：鏘鏘~，怎麼樣，我焦黑的毛皮很帥吧

托比：這是道具服，再加上化妝更有灼傷的FEEL

銀月：冰造術，毛皮再生，嚇~

托比： (脫下)

托比：這是銀月新打造的冰製毛皮，所以我有兩套冬天可以保暖的衣物，耶嘿~

銀月：耶嘿~~ (對著鏡頭)

採訪小組：還有最搞笑的就是客串的貓醫師，和托比的追逐戲啦

托比：不要！開什麼玩笑，我才不要打針！ (逃離)

貓醫師：喂喂!你還沒有完全康復耶！

托比：我已經好了！我可以自己走了，不需要打針！

貓醫師：不打些營養劑怎麼行，而且也能快速適應你新的毛皮！

托比：不要，不要! (在手術房裡繞著圈子)

貓醫師：快點，時間拖越久裡面的營養劑就會漸漸流失！ (追著跑)

托比：拜託，不用為了我去準備什麼營養劑啦！ (繞了手術房10圈)


貓醫師：呃….怎麼說呢，雖然我只是狼樂默默無名的貓醫生，但從這場追逐戲中，我學到了.….狡詐，陰險，電視機前面的觀眾可千萬別學我來陰的喔

托比：那是整人吧

貓醫師：對…那是整人，多虧我聰明的貓腦袋

托比:不過當醫生的可千萬別學劇中那樣，把針筒放在椅子上喔

==========換下一個鏡頭==========

冰極風：黑倫版主，事到如今你就說吧，狼之樂園的秘密到底是什麼？

黑倫：這個…… (望著蘭陵柳)

冰極風：快說啊，你快說啊~~樂園的秘密到底是什麼啊啊啊啊~ (狂搖黑倫版主)

黑倫：啊啊啊，特斯旺兔救我~ (伸爪)

蘭陵柳： 哈哈哈哈 (一直笑)
----------------------------------

冰極風：如果這些是用狼王的命來換的話，我……！

[萊洛克 飾演－雷克斯]

雷克斯：呸呸呸呸!你烏鴉嘴什麼勁，狼王他有這麼笨嗎?

雷克斯：他好歹也只是在人類世界工作而已，好啦

雷克斯：最差也只不過在人類夜店賣(消音)而已啊，一夜起碼6000元

[全場狂笑~~~~~~]

冰極風：哈哈哈~


小獥：用刀切下來的魚肉，有處理過，沾著芥末會更好吃喔！ (把生魚片泡在芥末醬裡)

銀月： (汗顏)

銀月：編劇想殺了我，小獥把生魚片全泡進芥末醬裡了

小獥：為了拍戲，委屈點吧，啊~~

托比：青獸偶像劇第十話，版主要我們從十層樓高的地方，跳下去

銀月：沒錯，這也是訓練我們的膽子，為了安全起見

托比：我們有繫上安全透明繩，不過…..

銀月：為了飯碗，要鼓起勇氣

托比：沒錯，要跳下去需要很大的勇氣

銀月：勇氣指數要破萬點

導演：來要開始囉，3~2~1~跳

=========換下一個鏡頭=========

哈特:像你這樣練功，是會走火入魔的，我看你的心魔已經累積夠多了！ (心電傳音術)

冰極風:你怎麼又來了啊？煩不煩啊！

哈特:噯噯──!我問你，你在練功時是不是覺得很不流暢，而且心中一直想著另一個事情，久久揮之不去呢？ (跑過來跟冰極風聊天)

冰極風:你怎麼知……？

冰極風OS:天啊！該不會這隻獸，會讀心術吧！
-------------------------------------------------

吉克：我是哈特，在劇中是冰極風的師父，而在我旁邊的呢就是

吉克：趣味實驗室的版主，也是空間系的大師-白拓

白拓：各位觀眾朋友大家好 (推眼鏡)

白拓：因為第十話我才剛出場，所以可能大家還不熟悉我到底是什麼狼

白拓：如果想更加認識我的話，請繼續鎖定毛毛頻道，青獸偶像劇八點檔

全體：狼之樂園~~耶呼呼~~~


[幕後花絮ENDING]

----------


## 極風

幕後花絮真的好有趣阿  XD

看了之後從頭笑到尾   (O

更加期待接下來的劇情了

奇比龍編要加油喔   >W<

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

白拓:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十一話　爆發吧、生存遊戲]


為了能夠激發托比和銀月身上強大的能力，黑倫試著用自己兩種最荒謬的手段刺激他們，但都毫無成果；因此他決定想其他方法試試看，於是找了趣味實驗室版區的版主──白拓。在夜裡，黑倫睡前用通訊聯絡了白拓一起商談這件事，白拓也答應了，在早上的時刻他製造一個他專門給托比和銀月所設置的遊戲空間，所有程序都完成以後便通知蘭陵柳，也順便告訴托比和銀月來這個地方。

早上十點，蘭陵柳已經先來到此地，接著冰極風帶著托比兩狼，像是在觀摩一樣看看四周的景色；托比和銀月見到蘭陵柳之後便好奇他身後的狼究竟是誰，似乎要開啟甚麼空間的入口，此時卻不見黑倫他的蹤影，接著又將會展開什麼樣刺激的冒險呢？

白拓：「話說你們是第一個進到我設置的遊戲空間裡面哦。」（推眼鏡）

白拓：「待會兒進去後就盡情的玩吧，哼哼—！」

托比：「遊戲？」

銀月：「空間？」

蘭陵柳：「沒錯，這是白拓所製造的特別空間，他最擅長的就是空間系的技能，所以呢？」（走到門前）

蘭陵柳：「看看能不能藉由遊戲來激發你們身上的超能力。」

托比：「遊戲，好像很好玩耶！」

冰極風：「那......，是甚麼樣的遊戲呢？」

白拓：「這等會兒再告訴你們遊戲說明。」

銀月：「哇！空間系，遊戲，聽起來好像很有趣！」（眼睛閃閃發亮）

蘭陵柳：「看樣子他們已經迫不及待想要進去玩了！」

白拓：「那要先等一等，這樣加起來只有五隻。」

托比：「等等，這麼說，白拓版主，你也想要下去玩囉！」

白拓：「對啊，我最喜歡這種打怪的遊戲了！」

冰極風：「我也要嗎？」（懷疑地指著自己）

蘭陵柳：「多一點獸比較好玩嘛，而且也可以互相支援，鍛鍊自己的屬性能力啊！」

冰極風：「這樣好像也不錯，藉由遊戲可以提升自己的戰鬥力。」

就在大家聊著遊戲空間時，遲來的黑倫匆匆趕來，原來他是跟白拓通信到很晚，所以睡過頭，不過也讓黑倫很好奇白拓版主為何可以那麼早起。

黑倫：「抱歉抱歉，我來遲了！」

蘭陵柳：「你終於來啦！」

黑倫：「是啊，咦？」

黑倫：「白拓你為什麼可以那麼早起啊？」

黑倫：「莫非你整晚都沒睡覺？」（驚訝瞪眼）

白拓：「也不是說整晚沒睡覺啦，我是睡在我自己的空間裡面，想睡多久都可以。」

白拓：「與外面的時間不同，不受時間的約束，就這樣睡到自然醒。」

托比：「好酷喔！」

黑倫：「難怪，話說遊戲空間設置好了嗎？」

白拓：「已經完成了，版主！」

銀月：「好耶！我們走吧。」

白拓：「不過在進到裡面的空間之前，我有幾項遊戲規則要跟你們做說明。」

白拓：「遊戲過程很簡單，就是在叢林裡找到一樣寶物，誰先找到寶物就是贏家；但是，找到寶物之後還要等其他隊友一起回來，才能回到現實世界。」

銀月：「就這麼簡單？」

白拓：「不過在這過程中一定會碰到怪物，所以切記要小心，你們可以利用周圍的物品當成武器使用，還有......」

白拓：「千萬不能被怪物給殺了！這是生存遊戲，大家準備好了嗎？」

托比：「什麼！是生存遊戲！」

銀月：「所以說被殺了就......」（不敢再繼續想）

白拓：「就要放進棺材裡，入土為安囉！」（講得很輕鬆）

冰極風：「不愧是生存遊戲，還玩真的！」

黑倫：「放心啦，有什麼危險！有我們這幾個版主在，不會有事的！」

銀月：「那我就放心多了。」

白拓：「好了，我們進去吧！」

白拓：「前門後門，大門小門，遊戲空間，開──！」（施魔法開啟）

蘭陵柳：「那我先進去囉！」

黑倫：「銀月，托比，你們要緊緊跟著我喔！」

銀月&托比：「好──！」

在黑倫等獸進去後，冰極風站在門口似乎有什麼話想對白拓版主說，白拓打算想最後一個進去，這時冰極風問起了白拓知不知道狼王的下落，從中得知樂園的秘密，因為白拓也是樂園中的版主，但是比黑倫的階層低一些，幻想森林是樂園的核心，只有其版主有權限知道一切。

冰極風：「那個......白拓版主，你知道......？」

白拓：「知道什麼？」

冰極風：「唉──！也沒有什麼啦！」

白拓：「有什麼事情就說嘛，我很好商談的喔！」

冰極風：「那你知道狼王的下落嗎？」

白拓：「不知道耶！」

冰極風：「這樣呀。」（有點失落）

白拓：「別那麼擔心，我深信狼王很快就會回來了，雖然我不知道樂園裡有什麼秘密。」

白拓：「不過我依然可以自由自在，無拘無束地活著過每一天喔！」

冰極風：「真的啊？」

白拓：「是啊──！像我就很喜歡照著自己的感覺走，研究這些空間啊、實驗有關的。」

白拓：「走吧，我們下去玩吧！」

冰極風：「嗯──！」


=======鏡頭轉到遊戲空間裡面=======

進到遊戲空間裡，一眼望去就只是樹林茂密的叢林，而且似乎會出現什麼可怕的東西，由於是白拓版主所設置的空間，嚴格來說場景地點都不是虛擬的，而是真真實實所打造的空間。

托比：「哈囉──，冰極風、蘭陵柳你們在哪？」（喊叫）

銀月：「似乎是分組行動的耶！」

黑倫：「你們自己可要小心，從來沒有獸成功玩完這遊戲空間喔！」

托比：「真的假的！都沒有一隻活著出去嗎？」（張大嘴巴）

黑倫：「也不是說不能活著出去啦，他們都是被白拓所救出，而這遊戲空間事實上根本就是在玩命！」

就在這時候，一條大蛇怪在他們眼前突然出現，讓托比和銀月嚇得魂都飛了；這時候黑倫開始認真玩起了遊戲，馬上就飆高他的獸魂指數，拿出他最自豪的貼身兵器──熾雷之刃，開始大開殺戒。

黑倫：[獸魂指數──1200↑>>2200↑>>3500↑>>4000↑>>4800↑>>6000↑>>7700↑>>9000↑>>9700↑]

黑倫：「呀──迅雷殛！」（朝大蛇怪劈過去）

銀月&托比：「哇──，好帥喔！」

黑倫：「你們也要小心點喔！」

銀月：「知道啦，知道啦──！」（很輕鬆的樣子）

不料在銀月身後又出現另一條大蛇怪，讓銀月和托比防備不及！

銀月：「啊！」

黑倫：「小心！迅雷斬──！」[獸魂指數──9700↑>>9800↑]

『砰轟轟──』

托比：「呼，好可怕喔！」（跌坐在地）

黑倫：「欸，你們可以隨便拿起地上的石頭當武器啊！」

托比：「好！銀月，既然都進來了，我們就好好地玩這場生存遊戲吧！」

銀月：「可是......」

托比：「沒事的，我們也不能一直依賴黑倫版主啊，我們走吧！」（拉著銀月的爪）

銀月：「等等啦！」

黑倫：「你們小心點喔，需要求救時還是要找其他隊友幫忙喔！」

------------------------切換鏡頭-------------------------

冰極風：「真糟糕，和白拓走散了，這樣是要怎麼先找到那寶物啊！」
字卡表示：上次跟丟狼王的也是他，正確無誤！

冰極風：「有怪物！嘿！」（閃避）

冰極風：「炎輪環！」（砍擊怪物）

突如其來的怪物正襲擊著冰極風，但冰極風絲毫沒有一點畏懼，拿出焱烺之斧還擊，以矯健的身手砍殺怪物，安全落地後在背後的怪物自動被分解，正巧被經過的蘭陵柳看到這一幕。

蘭陵柳：「不錯嘛，冰極風！」（從暗處信步走出邊鼓掌）

冰極風：「蘭陵柳？你都看見啦？」

蘭陵柳：「我只是剛好經過，我們一起行動吧！」

冰極風：「好啊！」

在他們一起行動的時候就這麼被躲在樹叢裡的銀月和托比正好看見，起先銀月想過去跟他們打個招呼，可是卻被托比阻止。

銀月：「托比，你在幹嘛？」（被拉住）

托比：「噓──！黑倫的用意不就是要我們激發異能嗎？」

托比：「正好可以訓練我們的戰力，不用依賴其他隊友！」

托比：「我現在有種躍躍欲試想去打怪的衝動了！」

銀月：「真熱血啊，那好吧！」

銀月：「我們隨便晃一晃，看能不能遇到怪物。」

托比：「那往這邊走。」

遊戲時間過了十分鐘了，感覺上大家都是沉溺於打怪的快感，而忘了去取得寶物這回事；托比和銀月則是再慢慢摸索，到目前為止他們還沒遇上剛剛那些大蛇怪。

托比：「好奇怪喔，怎麼一路走來都這麼順遂？」

銀月：「再走一會兒，就應該遇到怪物吧！」

托比：「還是被版主們搶先一步了，真是的！」（微慍）

這時候他們不知不覺間走進了怪物的巢穴中，接著就遇上了好幾隻大毒蠍！

銀月：「啊啊啊，怎麼辦啊？我們有辦法對付嗎？」（靠著托比的背）

托比：「想逃也不行了，我們被團團包圍，只好硬上了！」（靠著銀月的背）

銀月：「好！」（背對背）

銀月：「冰造術，冰劍現形！」

托比：「小心！」（閃避毒蠍）

銀月：「好危險喔，這可不是鬧著玩的！」（跳到樹上）

銀月：「冰劍射擊！」

托比看見銀月施展技能，而且是在這麼危急的情況下施展成功，心跳速度加快；他因為不斷閃避毒蠍的攻擊體力逐漸耗竭，托比心想這不是辦法，得正面迎擊，剎時燃起了戰鬥的勇氣。

托比：「來吧！，有種就衝過來吧！」（叫囂）

銀月：「冰造術──急凍槍！」（對著毒蠍掃射寒氣）

托比：「不要跟我搶毒蠍啦！」

銀月：「可是還有一大堆耶！」（看著樹下周圍）

托比：「好──，吃我一拳！」（硬生生拳頭打毒蠍的臉）

可是托比的這一拳似乎沒甚麼效果，一打毒蠍就像是在打牆壁一樣；那硬的程度讓托比痛到馬上收爪，而另一隻毒蠍在背後正準備將鋒利的刺刺入托比！

銀月：「托比，你背後！快點躲開！」（站在樹上射擊冰劍）

托比：「又一隻！」（跳開）

銀月：「做得不錯喔，托比！」

卻沒想到銀月站在樹上也還是會有危險，一隻毒蠍迅速的爬上去，讓銀月措手不及，托比奮不顧身衝上去，為了朋友不受傷害也不知道哪來的能力可以瞬間移動，把銀月推下去之後用腳踹開毒蠍，而毒蠍倒下後卻好像被電一般的痛苦和麻痺，銀月和托比開始同心協力，又背對背靠著。

托比：「銀月，這遊戲挺有趣的！」

銀月：「我現在感覺還不錯，好像某種力量要在我身上開始爆發了」

托比：「GOOD！」（衝過去）

銀月：（跟著衝）

------------------------切換鏡頭-------------------------

白拓：「嗯！寶物應該在這裡吧，往前直走......」（看著攻略地圖）

黑倫：「哈！被我抓到了喔！」

白拓：「你！都被你看到啦！」（嚇到）

黑倫：「原來你在作弊啊！」

白拓：「什麼──什麼作弊，我這是在看著叢林地圖，才不會迷失方向！」（假裝鎮定）

黑倫：「少來，你分明就是看著地圖作弊，想趕快找到寶物對不對！」

白拓：「這樣也能被你發現呀，可是我看你們打怪都打得很開心啊！」

黑倫：「話是沒錯，可是有這張地圖找起來就方便多了嘛，是不是？」

白拓：「小心！」（推開黑倫）

黑倫：「喔！是大毒蠍呀，看我的迅雷斬！」

『砰轟隆──』（爆炸聲）

白拓：「版主下爪可真重啊，把蠍子斬成兩半了！」

黑倫：「你聽，好像有狼在那邊戰鬥的樣子！」

白拓：「過去看看隊友是誰吧！」

黑倫：「好！」

托比：「銀月，來我這！」

銀月：「怎麼都打不死啊？」

托比：「看樣子我們這點的攻擊力，對他們來說不算什麼。」（閃避）

銀月：「就算拿起石頭砸他，也沒什麼用！」

托比：「那就造別種冰武器試試看吧！」

銀月：「我試試看。」

銀月：「冰系技能──冰空斬！」

托比：「不錯，用冰空斬斬死他們！」（相當熱血）

銀月：「呀啊！」

銀月：[獸魂指數──800↑>>2000↑>>3200↑>>4900↑>>6200↑>>7800↑>>9000↑>>10200↑]

銀月身上透著淡藍色的光芒，飆起了他隱藏已久的獸魂指數，托比握著拳頭對這場遊戲感到興奮，雖然只是打個怪，而在樹叢裡偷偷看著他們的黑倫和白拓，也感到無比熱血。

黑倫：「太好了，終於激發他們的超能力了！」

白拓：「還有呢！，你看托比，他似乎比我們的獸魂指數還高一階！」

黑倫：「瞬間移動挺快的嘛！」

托比：「喔齁齁，打得爪好痛喔！」（甩爪）

銀月：「托比，注意你左右的毒蠍！」

托比：「知道了！」

托比OS：「我可以，一定可以，瞧瞧我電系技能的厲害！」（飆獸魂指數中）

銀月：「哦！好刺眼的金黃色光芒喔，托比你在幹嘛！」

托比：[獸魂指數──1500↑>>3400↑>>5000↑>>6900↑>>8000↑>>9300↑>>11000↑]

白拓：「太作弊了啦！有這麼高的，兩隻都破萬點，那我們就不用演了啊！」（站起來）

黑倫：「別激動別激動！雖然我們獸魂指數比他們低，但我們還是可以領通告費的！」（戲外對話）

這時托比的能力被激發出來了，他的獸魂指數完全開大了，連在遊戲空間裡周圍的獸都能感應得到這股強大的電系能力，托比即將施展什麼樣的技能來解決這些大毒蠍呢？下集待續。

＝＝＝第十一話完　待續＝＝＝

此遊戲場景是在這裡拍攝的，地點取景自RWBY－『https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1TJ5YA3jfw』

=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 極風

這集真的太好看了

生存遊戲真的好刺激啊

戰鬥感覺很流暢

而且有種RWBY的感覺

話說白拓的咒語好像某學園的魔法   XD

本集重點：戲外對話   (大誤

----------


## S.D痕天

刺激的生存遊戲~
白拓姐姐還作弊!!((被踹
看到大毒蠍就猜到是RWBY了XD
奇比加油>W<
期待下集- w-

----------


## 碎風

喔喔~~  飢餓遊戲開始上演了   ((大誤

不行啦姐姐怎麼可以作弊勒www

戰鬥方面寫得很有感覺 

我也不禁熱血沸騰了 ><

原來參加還有薪水可拿啊www   ((不

期待下一話喔~~

----------


## 狼の寂

劇情回顧以及新的進度都很好看吶~
沒想到進展這麼快呢  

奇比這集的劇情也往RPG發展了 XDD
生存遊戲是真的蠻刺激的
然後小拓竟然偷偷作弊呀~  真不應該  (指

真想知道裡面最強的怪是啥(? www
希望這次大家可以平安地離開  

期待下集進展喔  OWO

----------


## 小芸

呃發現續章!!!!!!
還是一樣好看啊~
看到生存遊戲也讓我想到飢餓遊戲…（誤！
拓拓竟然可以看地圖＞＜~
最後的戲外對話真是太好笑了~:3
期待續集啦！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

夕華雪:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十二話　外界來的神祕訪客]


托比：[獸魂指數──1500↑>>3400↑>>5000↑>>6900↑>>8000↑>>9300↑>>11000↑]

托比：『電系技能──疾電光盾』（閃著金黃色光芒）

在大毒蠍全都一擁而上的時候，托比使出絕招，從內心發掘而出連他自己都不知道的異能術語，而且他的疾電光盾就像有電力的盾牌一樣，撞擊周圍的大毒蠍使他們麻痺，而躲在樹叢裡偷看的白拓和黑倫，讓他們嘆為觀止，黑倫試探他們潛能的計畫也就成功了。

白拓：「太作弊了啦！有這麼高的，兩隻都破萬點，那我們就不用演了啊！」（站起來）

黑倫：「別激動別激動！雖然我們獸魂指數比他們低，但我們還是可以領通告費的！」（戲外對話）

白拓：「不過，這樣我設置遊戲空間的目的也就達成了！」

白拓：「狼之樂園多了兩位生力軍了。」

黑倫：「是啊。」

白拓：「話說回來，你當版主一定很辛苦吧，知道這麼多樂園的秘密。」

黑倫：「唉──！有時不要知道這麼多比較好，再加上狼王離開......」

黑倫：「等同我跟蘭陵柳是一起擔當狼王的職務，責任還真是有點重大啊！」

白拓：「嗯──雖然我只是小小的版主，我就只能多說幾句勉勵的話啦！」

白拓：「現在他們已經激發自己的潛能了，對樂園也就多了一層保護。」

黑倫：「對啊！看看他們，看起來滿歡樂的樣子！」

托比：「耶！我成功了！」（牽著銀月的爪繞圈圈）

銀月：「這場遊戲好刺激啊，這些大毒蠍根本就不是我們的對爪！」（牽著托比的爪繞圈圈）

托比：「好了，我們去找找那個寶物在哪裡吧。」

白拓：「啊！糟了，剛才看得太專心忘記去找寶物了！」

黑倫：「你也真健忘，你不提醒，我幾乎忘了你爪上這張地圖的存在了！」

銀月：「咦？你們也在這裡呀！」

托比：「所以你們都看到囉？」

白拓：「是啊！很精彩呢，你們的能力絕對超乎版主們的想像！」

黑倫：「別說這麼多了。既然我的試探目的已經達成，我們就去找寶物吧！」

托比：「走，找寶物去囉！」


=======鏡頭轉移另一地點=======

蘭陵柳：「他們怎麼還不來啊？」

冰極風：「對啊，等好久喔！我們都已經先早一步找到寶物了。」

蘭陵柳：「噯，極風！你剛剛有沒有感受到一股強大的力量，突然爆發出來啊？」

冰極風：「有啊，我想應該是托比他們吧。」

蘭陵柳：「那麼我們就等他們來，一起回到現實世界。」

冰極風：「我只怕他們沉溺於打怪的歡樂之中耶，說真的感覺打完之後，全身筋骨都舒暢許多！」

蘭陵柳：「那還不簡單，我只要一出幻術，任何動物都會很恭敬紳士的走來這裡。」

蘭陵柳：「幻系技能──迷幻之閃！」（閃爍著紫色光芒）

冰極風：「等等等！蘭陵柳你......」

冰極風還沒有說完，就變得很紳士向蘭陵柳鞠躬，不自覺地做最基本的禮儀和蘭陵柳恭敬的說話；蘭陵柳用幻術光一閃一閃著，連托比他們看到那一道閃爍的光，都會走著紳士步伐前進。

冰極風：「蘭陵柳先生，您的做法都是用這一招，真叫狼佩服佩服！」（非常不符自己的風格）

蘭陵柳：「怎麼樣？我向來都是用這一招，簡單又好玩！」

這時候黑倫和托比他們出現了，都中了幻術用紳士步伐走著，走到蘭陵柳的面前後，他才解除剛剛施的迷幻之閃。

托比：「怎麼......？我們剛剛是怎麼走來這邊的呀？」

銀月：「對耶，剛剛我感覺自己很高貴，很紳士的態度......。」

黑倫：「蘭陵柳版主，是你做的對吧！」

蘭陵柳：「哈哈，這樣也能被發現！」

白拓：「當然啦，狼之樂園唯一會幻術的好像就只有你而已。」

蘭陵柳：「也是啦。」

銀月：「喂喂喂！拿完寶物就快閃了啦，那些怪物都被你引來這邊了！」

托比：「怕甚麼，看我的......！」（正要使出技能時）

白拓：「遊戲！GAME OVER WIN！」（取下寶物）

白拓取下寶物後，隨即他們就回到現實世界，離開白拓設置的遊戲空間了。

托比：「喂！我正準備要打的說！」

黑倫：「好啦好啦，適可而止，別浪費精力在打怪身上。」

銀月：「不過打完的感覺，好像剛運動完時一樣，身體筋骨都活絡了起來了。」

白拓：「那真是太好了，為了補充體力，那我請你們喝這杯活力飲吧！」（拿出）

黑倫：「喔！是活力飲呀！謝謝啦！」（拿）

托比：「那是什麼飲料啊？」

蘭陵柳：「那是白拓版主親爪調製而成的提神飲料，喝起來跟汽水沒什麼兩樣。」

冰極風：「那我就不客氣囉！」（喝）

白拓：「好喝嗎？」

托比：「嗯！真的很好喝耶，怎麼做出來的呀，材料是什麼？」

銀月：「對啊，哪裡買得到？」

白拓：「這個......，我也不知道材料是從哪裡進口的，這些都是工狼搬運進來的。」

黑倫&蘭陵柳：「咳咳！」（用咳嗽示意）

黑倫：「好喝就好了，不用管材料是從哪裡進口的。」

銀月：「也好，每天都能喝上一杯也不錯。」

托比：「每天喝上一杯小心晚上睡不著覺喔！」

白拓：「拜託，又沒有添加咖啡因。」

冰極風：「哈哈，有添加咖啡因不就慘了！」

在這樣有說有笑的情境裡，更顯示出樂園裡的歡樂，有獸一起玩樂，一起聊天，像朋友一般，不只有這樣的歡樂氣氛，而就在當天晚上有著小小的情感正在萌芽，吃完晚餐後銀月回到小木屋去，在二樓的窗台上欣賞風景和月亮，吹著風享受著。

小獥：「銀月葛格，今天進行得還很順利嗎？」

銀月：「很順利啊，全身充滿了幹勁呢！」

小獥：「看起來很有活力的樣子！」

小獥：「那你進到遊戲空間裡，他們不會是用激烈的手段去激發你們的異能吧？」（一臉擔心樣）

銀月：「怎麼了，小獥你好像很擔心的樣子，又不至於被推下十層樓高的地方！」

小獥：「那你們是怎麼從這遊戲裡去激發你們的潛能呢？」

銀月：「就是有很多怪物啊。」

小獥：「怪物！」（嚇到）

銀月：「怪物啊，大蠍子啊，蛇怪啊，超大蜘蛛啊！」

小獥：「蛇怪！」（又再次驚嚇）

銀月：「還有......」

小獥：「銀月葛格你不要再講了啦！」（抱住銀月）

銀月：（臉紅）

銀月OS：「奇怪，這感覺是怎麼回事，心跳得好快！」

小獥：「嗷嗚──！沒想到版主他們用這麼惡劣的方式去激發你們！」

小獥：「實在太可惡了！」（冒火）

銀月：「啊？」

銀月歪著頭，眼睛變得跟豆子一樣的大小，但對小獥來說可能會有點擔心吧，似乎有些誤會，銀月很自然的去摸摸小獥的頭，不只如此，銀月看著小獥越看越覺得可愛。

銀月：「小獥，不用擔心啦，我現在已經有能力可以保護大家了，別再生氣了好嗎？」（很自然地去摸頭）

小獥：「嗯！」（又抱住）

銀月：「那個......，小獥？」（臉紅）

銀月：「那個那個......，我......。」（吞吞吐吐）

小獥：「你想要說什麼？」

銀月：「那個......，要不要陪我一起看星星月亮，今晚的月還真圓啊！」

小獥：「就是啊，今天可是月圓之日，皎潔銀白！」

小獥：「像你的名字耶！」

銀月被小獥的一番話感覺是直接刺刻到心裡面，這種銀月從未有過的興奮感，讓他的心一直不斷跳動，與早上遊戲活動完之後的感覺是完全不同的；但這種微妙奇特的感受讓銀月一時也說不上來，自從他進到樂園裡第一隻看見的就是小獥，銀月開始回想起剛認識小獥的那一小段記憶，這個時候小木屋也沒其他獸在就一直在窗邊放閃光，連路過的犬族和貓族甚至是狼族都被二樓窗邊的閃光給閃到眼睛睜不開，閉著眼睛走路，還有一隻狼因為閉著眼睛走路而撞到一棵樹昏倒。

其實不只有銀月和小獥這一對，還有走在幻想森林裡的冰極風和雷克斯，兩狼都不發一語，就當兩狼走在一起時，雷克斯開口的第一句話讓冰極風差點四爪朝天。

雷克斯：「冰極風，有些話我想對你說......。」

冰極風：「說吧，反正你一定是要問一些奇奇怪怪的事情對吧！」

雷克斯：「我發現，我愛上你了──！」（熱情奔放）

冰極風：「我倒！」（差點四爪朝天）

冰極風：「你也告白得太快了吧！」

雷克斯：「嘻嘻嘻！你嚇到啦？」

冰極風：「當然啦，你說這話誰不會嚇到，話說你怎麼......？」

冰極風：「怎麼這麼大膽就說──說出口？」（臉紅）

雷克斯：「其實，我還在索亞利村的時候，有隻犬獸人，她是隻很開放的母犬，有次她跟我告白時也是嚇了一跳，真的很直接！」

冰極風：「哦！這麼特別啊，那他還長得漂亮嗎？」

雷克斯：「雖然不是我喜歡的類型，但是從中我學會了一點。」

雷克斯：「那就是，遇見喜歡的獸，就要很大膽奔放的坦述！」

冰極風：「這──這樣呀......。」

冰極風OS：「不會是那一次我救了他，想要報恩，就選擇這方法說喜歡我吧？」

雷克斯：「冰極風！」（牽爪）

冰極風：「咦耶！」（驚訝）

雷克斯：「我們休息一下吧，散步散久了，腳都有點酸了！」

冰極風：「那我們就回去小木屋裡休息！怎麼樣？」

雷克斯：「好啊。」

這一晚，雖然只是普通的月圓之夜，不是七夕情狼節，也不是中秋節，但是樂園裡的狼族一抬頭看看月亮，很本能的嗥叫了出來，像是在求偶一般，漸漸的也有獸伴侶配對出現，在樂園裡落地生根，充滿著浪漫的氣息，可說是個很特別的夜晚。

隔天早上，蘭陵柳一如往常地開始值勤，每天早上都會來上一杯茶，待在小木屋的一樓櫃台那邊；雖然閒閒沒事做，也可以跟白拓和黑倫聊上幾句，但忍不住還是談上幾句很糟糕的話題，大概是昨晚樂園發情的狼所影響吧。

蘭陵柳：「怎麼樣，這個故事很棒吧？不管是滴蠟還是鞭子都是不錯的選擇！」（腹黑真面目出現）

黑倫：「喔！謝了──！」（異口同聲）

白拓：「喔！謝了──！」（異口同聲）

蘭陵柳：「對著兩個視窗畫面談話還滿有趣的，嘻嘻──！」

這時在樂園的大門口，來了一隻神秘的羊，他左瞧瞧右瞧瞧，伸蹄去碰觸大門之後就自動進來樂園了，他高貴的姿態行走在路中間，這位神秘的訪客頓時吸引樂園裡母獸的目光，似乎好像對樂園有所了解，便走向肉球蓋印之屋前去，而聊得正開心的蘭陵柳，聽到有獸來按門鈴，就中斷談話了。

蘭陵柳：「等會兒再聊喔，好像有新獸進來了！」

黑倫：「真的呀！」

白拓：「欸，黑倫，你該不會還想要再辦一次新獸營火晚會吧！」

蘭陵柳：「好啦，你們慢慢聊，我先去應門了。」

黑倫&白拓：「OK──！」

蘭陵柳：「掰掰──！」（關閉視窗）

神秘羊：「有獸在嗎？」（按門鈴）

蘭陵柳：「來了來了！」（開門）

蘭陵柳一打開門，就驚見他從未見過如此帥氣的羊族，打扮得很時尚，毛色雪白且毛捲都很有型，讓蘭陵柳驚呼不已！

蘭陵柳：「你──你好！」（因為太過驚訝而結巴）

夕華雪：「你好，初次見面，我叫夕華雪，我是來報到的。」

蘭陵柳：「喔，好！那這邊請，填寫一些資料蓋印就好了！」

就這樣蘭陵柳帶著夕華雪到二樓的辦公室，操作機器填寫資料，過程相當簡單，但令蘭陵柳好奇的是，他來樂園的目的是甚麼，看樣子也不像是隻流浪羊，絲毫沒有一點落魄。

蘭陵柳：「請問，你是怎麼知道狼之樂園這個地方呀？看你的樣子好像在哪個族群裡生活過喔！」

夕華雪：「喔！我是某獸介紹到這裡來的，聽說這邊空氣好、氣候舒爽；然後來這裡我最單純的目的，就只是想找個伴侶陪我生活在一起。」

蘭陵柳一聽到夕華雪來樂園的目的，感覺動機並不是那麼單純，在夕華雪填寫完資料後就安排他到三樓的客房歇息，並且聯絡大家一起到吃早餐的飯廳去商量開會。

銀月：「什麼！相親？」

黑倫：「齁齁，這可是難得一見的新聞了，居然有新獸進來的目的是為了要找伴侶呀！」

蘭陵柳：「是啊，而且還不限公母！」

雷克斯：「噗──！」（噴茶）

托比：「哇──，口味也太重了吧！」

黑倫：「這下正好，我終於想出要用什麼方式歡迎他了！」

新獸的出現，黑倫將要用什麼方式去歡迎這位高貴帥氣有氣質的羊族呢？他接下來又會帶給樂園什麼樣的影響呢？為了尋找伴侶而來到狼之樂園的他，究竟是敵還是友？下一話──荒唐的相親舞會！敬請期待。


＝＝＝第十二話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## S.D痕天

被奇比說中了 還真的五分鐘看完XD
打怪好熱血呀~~((腦補畫面
姊姊差點點就曝光了呢- w-((撓腮
小洛跟極風哥哥擦出愛情火花((蛤?
小獥跟小寂的關係並不單純喔A_A+((被踹
咖啡進場囉~等待下一集~ :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 碎風

原來今天各種閃光啊www  ((大誤
恭喜小獥 小寂  極風哥哥  小洛
祝你們幸福  ((不
有情獸終成眷屬  ((喂  ((被踹死
不過  到底是什麼話題呢 ~~?
有滴蠟  還有鞭子  OAO '''
沒想到新獸來這裡是來招親的  ((等等
而且不限公母www  
期待下一話喔~~

----------


## 萊洛克

原來我跟極風大大有曖昧關係(臉紅中~~~=w=! :jcdragon-keke: 
劇情變得像愛情劇0w0!
期待奇比大大寫下一話的像親舞會=w=!

----------


## 奇比斯克

感謝各位收看青獸偶像劇，狼之樂園
在昨天龍編再看一遍劇本時，發現了時間性的問題
有時候劇情明明是白天的，卻寫了兩次的白天，忽略而跳過了晚上這樣
當然也歡迎各位來找碴，有發現劇情的任何問題歡迎來回報^W^
註明：沒有獎勵就是了，嘿嘿 (汗顏)

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

小獥:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十三話　荒唐的相親舞會 上]


度過了充滿閃光的夜晚，這一天有位神秘羊以新獸的身分進入了『狼之樂園』，在蘭陵柳的指示完成報到程序，沒想到這隻叫夕華雪的羊族來樂園的目的竟然是為了尋找伴侶，蘭陵柳把他安置在三樓的客房，時間差不多是早上九點，開啟通訊設備聯絡黑倫，也聯絡了大家一起到吃早餐的飯廳去商量開會。

黑倫：「喔──！沒想到新獸是羊族的啊！」

托比：「羊族？是羊嗎？」

雷克斯：「聽起來好像是這樣，說不定我們可以跟他做朋友呢！」

蘭陵柳：「只是我在想，他的目的是要來樂園尋找伴侶，那要不要──從樂園挑幾隻不錯的跟他相親？」

銀月：「什麼！相親？」

黑倫：「齁齁，這可是難得一見的新聞了，居然有新獸進來的目的是為了要找伴侶呀！」

蘭陵柳：「是啊，而且還不限公母！」

雷克斯：「噗──！」（噴茶）

托比：「哇──，口味也太重了吧！」

黑倫：「這下正好，我終於想出要用什麼方式歡迎他了！」

全員：「什麼方法呀？」（都朝著黑倫這邊看）

黑倫：「新獸相親舞會，嘿嘿嘿！」（燈泡）


=======鏡頭轉向蓋印之屋=======

夕華雪：「好無聊喔，雜誌也看完了。」（躺在床上）

夕華雪：「還是出去逛一逛好了！」

夕華雪：「管理獸──管理獸──！」（走下樓梯到一樓）

夕華雪：「咦？不在啊！」

夕華雪：「還是出去再說，好像有個幻想森林的版主。」

夕華雪：「他叫做黑倫，出去瞧瞧看看他長什麼模樣！」（開門）

剛走出去沒多久，就迷死一堆母獸了，就連公獸都有一絲絲羨慕的眼神望著他，想變得像他一樣，受到樂園熱情的招呼；不斷傳來的尖叫聲在夕華雪的耳裡有如天籟，像是在走秀一般，更厲害的是，沒有獸指示他幻想森林的路該怎麼走，然而他卻像導航一樣能走到定位點，當他經過飯廳時似乎沒發現黑倫就在這裡。

銀月：「你們有沒有聽到一陣陣尖叫聲？」

托比：「不知道是甚麼，好像很熱鬧的樣子！」

蘭陵柳：「該不會！」

雷克斯：「怎麼了，蘭陵柳？」

蘭陵柳：「他......就是那隻新獸！」（指著）

托比&銀月：「嗯！」（轉身看）

附近的狼：「啊──啊──嗷嗚──！」>▽<（尖叫）

附近的貓：「好帥氣喔！」

托比&銀月：「哇──！」（被吸引到）

黑倫：「喔！他叫什麼名字啊？」

蘭陵柳：「他叫夕華雪，很帥又很有魅力的一隻羊！」

托比：「真的好棒喔！帥成這樣就迷死一堆獸了！」（羨慕）

銀月：「不愧是媲美終極一班3裏頭的花靈龍，更是樂園中的花”羚”羊啊！」（重點誤）
字卡表示：他不是羚羊。

托比：「說的沒錯！」

雷克斯：「黑倫版主，你說你要辦個新獸相親舞會，那你要怎麼做呢？」

黑倫：「交給我吧，舞會當然是全樂園的獸一起相親的好機會！」

黑倫：「可以找到合適的伴侶，你們也參與好不好？」

雷克斯：「參與舞會啊，好像也不錯，呵呵呵呵！」（一臉高興臉紅）

蘭陵柳：「雷克斯，你在笑什麼，你怪怪的喔！」

雷克斯：「沒──沒有啊！我很好啊！」

蘭陵柳：「是不是有心上狼了？」

雷克斯：「哪有，別亂講好不好！」

雷克斯OS：「其實，我喜歡的狼──是我的救命恩狼，冰極風！」

雷克斯OS：「我才不要說出來給你們知道呢！」（望天空）

蘭陵柳OS：「果然不單純，很糟糕喔！」（不知道想到哪裡去了）

在吃完早餐之後，銀月和托比打算到幻想森林去找小獥玩，而黑倫帶著牛肉蓋飯也回到幻想森林，似乎是給小獥吃的。

銀月：「嗨！小獥！」（搖尾）

小獥：「銀月哥哥──！」（跑過來抱住）

托比：「喔，感情真好！」

黑倫：「小獥，你的牛肉蓋飯。」

小獥：「耶！謝謝黑倫葛格！」

黑倫：「這次幫你帶早餐回來，下不為例喔！」

小獥：「狼家愛玩嘛！」（望著遊樂設施）

托比：「幻想森林的遊樂設施的確是挺好玩的。」

小獥：「而且我還有跟那隻羊葛格一起玩喔！」

全員：「羊葛格？」

夕華雪：「嗨──！你們好！」（從遊樂地洞跑出來）

托比：「你──你好！」

夕華雪：「你們哪一位是黑倫呢？」

黑倫：「我是。」

夕華雪：「原來你就是黑倫版主啊，幸會幸會！」（伸蹄握爪）

黑倫：「幸會！」（握蹄）

黑倫：「聽說你來到樂園，是為了尋找伴侶對吧！」

夕華雪：「沒錯，齁齁！沒想到消息真靈通！」

夕華雪：「一定是那隻兔子管理員對不對！」

銀月：「猜得真準。」（驚訝）

黑倫：「按照樂園的慣例，只要是新獸進來都會舉辦歡迎會、營火晚會。」

黑倫：「這次我想到一個好主意！」

黑倫：「不知道有沒有這個榮幸請你來參加今晚的相親舞會，可以找搭檔一起共舞喔。」

夕華雪：「舞會啊，聽起來不錯！」

黑倫：「嗯。當然也有準備豐盛的晚餐，還有進口紅酒！」

小獥：「有舞會啊，那我要跟銀月哥哥一起跳舞！」（天真模樣）

銀月這時臉突然紅了起來，他心裡很高興小獥能和他一起跳舞，而且整個下午都高興得睡不著午覺，很期待又興奮迫不急待舞會趕快到來。

銀月：「嘻嘻嘻嘻嘻！」（抱著抱枕翻來覆去）

托比：「銀月，你下午不睡覺，晚上是沒有那體力參加舞會喔！」

銀月：「可是狼家很期待啊，嘻嘻嘻！」

托比：「你齁，一定是想跟小獥一起跳舞對不對？是不是早上小獥的那句話讓你高興得睡不著覺！」

銀月：「哪──哪有，才沒這回事呢！」

整個下午銀月都處於興奮狀態，半夢半醒著，期待著晚上的到來，正當銀月睡得入眠時被托比挖起來，已經是晚上七點了；起床後稍微打扮一下，注意服儀、看看鏡子後就到樓下與蘭陵柳碰面。

「啊哈──這麼早就開始了喔？」銀月打著哈欠，飄飄然的走下樓梯說道。

托比：「我們來了！」

黑倫：「快換件服裝吧！這可是樂園首次的相親舞會喔！」（把衣服塞給托比）

托比：「哇──連服裝都是高級貨！」

銀月：「走啦走啦，小獥還在等我們呢，我們趕快去換裝吧！」

黑倫&托比：「小獥？」

銀月：「沒有沒有，我不是在說小獥啦！」（臉紅）

蘭陵柳：「小獥小獥，又是小獥，你的臉上明明就清楚寫著：我喜歡小獥！」

銀月：「哪有啊！」（臉紅又傲驕）

托比：「好了，我們趕快去換裝不然就來不及了！」（推著銀月）


=======鏡頭轉移至快樂生活廣場=======

快樂生活廣場是樂園中最熱鬧的地帶，每到晚上就會像夜市一般出來擺攤，或是團康活動都在這裡舉行，而新獸迎新的營火會也是在這裡舉行，是獸群最熱絡的地方，黑倫為了接待新來的羊族夕華雪，想到今晚所舉辦的相親舞會。

每隻獸找到自己喜歡的伴侶，單身獸也可以趁這個機會交到好伴侶，也是特地為夕華雪所舉辦的，優雅的舞步、動感的音樂，還有桌上擺飾好的餐點和酒飲，加上絢麗的燈光更顯得夜晚中的浪漫，托比和銀月穿好參加舞會的服裝來到此地，也剛好看見冰極風和雷克斯爪扣著爪正在場中央跳著舞。

銀月：「咦！場中央的不是冰極風和雷克斯嗎？」

托比：「是啊！他們怎麼會在一起呀？」

黑倫：「我也不知道為什麼，這幾天都看他們感情很好的樣子！」

這時候小獥看見銀月來了，喝著果汁坐在小沙發上，揮爪叫著銀月。

小獥：「銀月哥哥──！」（揮爪）

銀月：「小獥！」（晃尾）

托比&黑倫：「快去吧──！」（推去）

銀月：「呃，咳咳！那個小獥──。」

銀月：「我們......，不是！你願意......」

銀月：「願意陪我跳一支舞嗎？」（吞口水）

小獥：「好哇！我最喜歡和銀月哥哥一起跳舞了！」（很萌）

小獥熱情單純的模樣，銀月的心更是撲通撲通地跳，就這樣和小獥一起共舞了；這時是樂園最歡樂的時候，蘭陵柳和黑倫顧著攤位，順便偷吃點自己攤位上的東西。

冰極風：「來，雷克斯這給你吃！」（餵食切好的牛排）

雷克斯：「嗯──！好好吃喔，小風。」（嚼著）

冰極風：「叫得好肉麻喔！不習慣捏！」

雷克斯：「我叫好玩的啦！」

冰極風：「你也真是的！」（拍背）

蘭陵柳：「黑倫版主，要不要喝點酒呢？」

黑倫：「好哇，一杯Siberian Sunrise！」

蘭陵柳：「你覺得樂園中的吉祥萌物和銀月在一起了，你作何感想？」（調酒）

黑倫：「如果能帶給他幸福的，是自由的，那麼交給信任的他，我想是值得的！」

蘭陵柳：「也是啦，看他們的樣子，兩狼挺合得來的，又彼此喜歡對方。」（給黑倫一杯調好的酒）

黑倫：「小獥終會有他長大的一天，我們做版主的只要默默守護他就好。」

蘭陵柳：「你......真的要交給銀月，你不難過嗎？」（喝酒）

黑倫：「當然是會有這麼一點難過啦！」（喝悶酒）


=======鏡頭轉移至六年前======= 

（在第二話裡有提及到）
馬戲團員A：「欸！快點跳啊，你這隻笨狼還不跳啊！」

馬戲團員B：「多不給他幾鞭、他是不會跳火圈的！」

馬戲團員A：「喂，如果這次馬戲團演出營收再不好的話或者是失敗，我就要狠狠地把你棄屍荒野，沒有用的狼！」（斥責）

小獥：「嗚......嗚......！」（無力）

馬戲團員C：「誰說幼狼是訓練的最佳時機啊，真是......！」

馬戲團員B：「我們何不再抓另一隻新的幼狼啊？」

馬戲團員A：「那很危險，就算是非法買賣......。」

馬戲團的成員說著話漸漸地離開，聲音越來越小，小獥就這麼被關在一個又黑又可怕的鐵牢籠裡面，與兇猛的動物關在一起；此時一隻叫黑倫的虎獸看見了他也被關進來，卻讓他動心了，深深地被這隻幼狼給吸引著，便靠近了他。

黑倫：「你沒事吧！」（也被關在牢籠裡）

小獥：「嗷嗚！嗷嗚！」（畏懼縮在角落）

黑倫：「不要害怕，我不會傷害你的！」

小獥：「嗷嗚！」（泛著淚光）

黑倫：「乖乖！沒事的，沒事的喔！」

惡獸A：「喂！大伙們，你們剛剛有聽到了嗎？」

惡獸A：「只要他演出再失敗，他們就要把他棄屍荒野耶！」

惡獸A：「那就表示，那將會是我們犒賞的晚餐了！」

惡獸B：「嘿嘿嘿，太好了！這幾天都被操到沒東西吃，終於有一隻狼可以吃了！」

黑倫：「不行，有我在誰都不准吃他！」

惡獸C：「你算老幾啊！」[獸魂指數──1500↑>>2800↑>>4000↑]

惡獸C：「瀝血之爪！」（朝著黑倫殺過去）

黑倫：「啊──！」（濺血）

小獥：「嗷嗚！」（受到驚嚇）

黑倫：「小乖狼，我沒事的！」

小孩A：「嘿嘿，就是這一籠！」

小孩A：「你們等著看看，看我怎麼馴服這幾隻兇猛的動物！」

小孩B：「別在那邊光耍嘴皮子，快打開來馴服給我們看呀！」

小孩C：「我要打開來囉 1──2──！」（開籠）

此時鐵牢籠的門被這幾個笨小孩給開啟了，黑倫找到機會帶著小獥一起逃出去，黑倫大鬧一番將所有物品打翻，嚇到小孩子之後，身負重傷逃出來。

惡獸C：「快，夥伴們，別讓他們給逃了！」

惡獸A：「我們的獵物啊！」（追）

黑倫身上背著小獥，逃離馬戲團的掌控，躲進森林裡讓惡獸們再也找不到，跑著跑著也跑累了，幸運的黑倫和小獥終於逃脫他們的魔掌了，黑倫也因為受傷和體力不支倒在泥濘的山路上。

小獥：「嗷嗚！嗷嗚嗚──！」（舔舔黑倫）

黑倫：「小──小乖狼，你叫什麼名字？」

小獥：「我──嗷──叫小──小獥嗚──嗷！」

黑倫：「小獥......，真是好聽的名字！」

小獥：「謝──謝謝你嗷嗚，救了──嗷──我嗚──！」

黑倫：「不用客氣，因為──我決定要──要保護你！」

黑倫：「好好疼惜──你──，不讓惡獸和人類──傷害你──！」（昏過去）

小獥：「嗷嗚嗚，嗷嗷！」（蹭）


=======鏡頭轉移至現在=======

蘭陵柳：「喔，沒想到你也會有這麼一段過去啊！」

黑倫：「我就是在那個時候，認識了小獥！」

黑倫：「再來一杯酒！」

蘭陵柳：「好！」

蘭陵柳：「喂喂！你看，主角來了！」

眾獸：「哇啊啊啊，啊啊！」（尖叫）

夕華雪：「你好呀，小美狼！」（肉麻的問候）

母狼：「喔！他剛剛叫我小美狼！」（倒下）

友狼：「喂！你醒醒啊！」

小獥：「羊葛格好帥喔！」

銀月：「再怎麼帥也帥不過我，對不對啊？小獥。」

小獥：「銀月哥哥我們去找他玩！」（拉著銀月）

銀月：「等等，我的腳！」（差點絆倒）


＝＝＝第十三話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 黑倫

咦~ OAO OAO OAO   :jcdragon-idle:   :jcdragon-drink:   :jcdragon-awak: 
為何是我??? 
我只是普普通通的單身獸呀!!!
明明獸之紳士蘭陵柳才適合(?

我是小獥的救命恩獸 馬戲團跟惡獸太狠了ˋwˊ

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

劇情進展到很微妙的地方了呢，一下就湧現出好幾對CP（太棒了兔子的腐魂正在燃燒），萌物獥獥面臨著兩狼之間的選擇（馬戲團的辛酸往事真是不堪回首），而後宮體質（？）的咖啡也開始了相親進程（蘭陵柳獲得成就：「紅娘媒婆專業戶！」），樂園眾獸的春天已然來臨。
愈來愈期待後續了，奇比加油加油加加油！~

P.S.：我要追加獸設細節，蘭陵柳是個很懂（各種意義上…）的腐男，能夠在獸魂力量占優勢或微弱劣勢的情況下隨時讀心

----------


## 碎風

總覺得故事發展到一個奇妙的境界啊  ((不
一瞬間被丟了數顆閃光彈呢  (?
沒想到小倫和小獥有這麼一段過去啊...
小寂真的很喜歡小獥呢   ((不
忍著點啊  ((欸
這預告 ...... 感覺要尬舞了呢  XDD
期待下一章喔~~

----------


## 極風

舞會真是太棒了   >W<
可以跟雷克斯一起跳舞耶

終於看到小倫跟小獥的過去了   TAT
原來小倫對小獥....   (?

很期待接下來的劇情   ^ ^

----------


## 奇比斯克

[青獸偶像劇狼之樂園　聖誕節特別花絮]
以下都是鏡頭拍攝的花絮........


採訪小組:又到了一年一度歡樂的聖誕節，狼之樂園中的獸們為這一天都在做些甚麼呢??，我們來進行採訪吧~

採訪小組:首先我們來到了快樂生活廣場，果然眾獸們都是選在這個好地方來舉行聖誕派對，但怎麼有一點點奇怪捏??

夕華雪:那麼我就要挑選我…..(還在尋找中)

隔了10秒之後…………

夕華雪:跟小獥一組去發送聖誕禮物好了 (抱)

小獥:咦!!~~ (驚訝)

銀月:我們也要啊~

黑倫:我們也要啊!

夕華雪:好啦好啦，當然也有你們的份~

採訪小組:現場還放起了聖誕樹，看起來這兩層樓高的聖誕樹要裝飾下來果然要花個一個禮拜的時間呀。

托比:聖誕節前三天，我們呢~~，要裝飾亮亮的彩燈，要掛上去 (對著鏡頭說話)

托比:其實有雲梯車就更方便了

冰極風:其實這是我們的工作，你看其他獸都在那邊偷懶的說

白拓:事實上我不是在偷懶，呵呵~

白拓:來，我帶你們來參觀我的特別空間，也是我空間系的本領

白拓:其實了不起，他就只是個攝影棚空間而已 (介紹)

白拓:但是在往裡面看一下，全都是佈景而已，還有從….

白拓:RWBY借來的道具 (故意透漏提供商)

=======實境拍攝=======

黑倫:呀──迅雷殛! (斬殺大蛇怪)

銀月&托比:哇──，好帥喔！

黑倫:你們也要小心點喔！

銀月:知道啦，知道啦──！ (很輕鬆的樣子)


白拓:至於要怎麼離開這個空間了??

白拓:就得靠我爪中的這張，作弊的地圖，哈哈~

銀月:這個好吃嗎?? (搶走)

白拓:你吃吃看呀
------------------------------------------------------

小獥:大家聖誕節快樂~，今天~ (穿著裝扮)

小獥:沒錯，又是我扮演馴鹿狼?!!(啥)

夕華雪:嗨~，我就是那個~~沉魚落雁，閉月羞花，傾國傾城，黯然銷魂，狼見狼愛，愛不釋爪，國恩家慶，銘謝惠顧的聖誕~嗚呼~~ (小心被萌學園電視劇找上門來)

夕華雪:老公公~

小獥:哈哈哈哈哈~，這一長串落落長的台詞實在有夠好笑的啦~

夕華雪:走囉~，帶著聖誕禮物去發送給幼獸們囉
-------------------------------------------------------------------

萊洛克:其實劇中相信各位已經看到很多狼之樂園的情侶配對了

萊洛克:沒錯，除了小獥和銀月之外，就是我跟冰極風

萊洛克:那麼聖誕節，各位觀眾!!，我該送甚麼禮物給他比較好

萊洛克:有創意的獸友歡迎來到狼之樂園粉絲團FB上面回答

萊洛克:因為我實在想不出該送甚麼東西給他才好呀~~ (飛奔)

冰極風:什麼!!什麼??，誰要送禮物給我


黑倫:禮物嘛~，當版主最大的聖誕禮物，就是大家團圓，一起坐下來吃個火鍋

黑倫:因為冬天時在冷得要死，再加上快要跨年了

黑倫:版主在此祝大家聖誕快樂+跨年快樂

小獥:恭喜發財，紅包拿來

黑倫:你別~
--------------------------------------

蘭陵柳:禮物!!，我想要的禮物~，大概就是能夠擁有後宮吧

夕華雪表示:後宮才是我的

蘭陵柳:狼之樂園開播以來，我就是隻很有紳士風度的兔子，其實底下是個很腹黑的黑兔子

吉克:原來你想要後宮呀

夕華雪:想要成為我後宮的獸請上狼之樂園粉絲團報名唷 (跑出來)

蘭陵柳:你閃一邊啦~哈哈~

=======鏡頭轉向樂園獸醫院=======

銀月:托比，托比你不能死啊~

托比: (躺在床上偷笑)

銀月:看我的，冰術系技能，冰造毛皮術 (灑冰塊)

托比:嗷嗚!! (摔下床)

托比:冬天耶!!，想冰死我啊

貓醫師:咳咳~，親愛的托比小朋友，乖乖!!來打針囉

托比:又是打針!!

貓醫師:這是我送給你最特別的聖誕禮物，就是針筒!

銀月:哈哈哈，托比收到針筒了

托比:我不要啊~~ (哭哭)
---------------------------------

托比OS:我可以，一定可以，讓你瞧瞧我電術系的厲害！ (飆獸魂指數中)

銀月:哦!好刺眼的金黃色光芒喔，托比你在幹嘛！

托比: [獸魂指數──1500↑>>3400↑>>5000↑>>6900↑>>8000↑>>9300↑>>11000↑]

白拓:太作弊了啦!有這麼高的，兩隻都破萬點，那我們就不用演了啊！ (站起來)

黑倫:別激動別激動!雖然獸魂指數比他們低，但我們還是可以領薪水的！ (戲外對話)


白拓:錢~，不是萬能的

黑倫:沒有錢則是萬萬不能

白拓:所以最實際的聖誕禮物，就是…..

黑倫:狼幣，虎幣，獅子幣

白拓:羊幣，貓幣，犬幣，鱷魚幣

黑倫&白拓:唷呼~~ (在鏡頭前囂張撒錢)

劇組表示:再亂撒獸幣下次就減薪了齁
-------------------------------------------

附近的狼：啊──啊──嗷嗚──！ >▽<(尖叫)

附近的貓：好帥氣喔!

托比&銀月：哇──！ (被吸引到)

黑倫：喔!他叫什麼名字啊？

蘭陵柳：他叫夕華雪，很帥又很有魅力的一隻羊！

托比：真的好棒喔!帥成這樣就迷死一堆獸了！


夕華雪:其實走秀，也是有技巧的，就由銀月來示範一下

銀月:啊~，是沒看過狼族流氓呀 (走路有風囂張的走秀)

夕華雪:喂~，別把我的形象破壞掉啦

銀月:說真的，連走路都很有自信不會摔倒的，真的很厲害

銀月:除了小獥丟道具K到我以外，還有其他爆笑畫面
------------------------------------------------------------

銀月：好啦，快給我吃那塊魚片吧！

小獥：好。 (餵食)

銀月： (吃著)

銀月：咿──! (臉紅)

黑倫：我的狼王呀!小獥你沾了多少芥末呀！

小獥：聽說要泡浸去、吃起來才有味啊！

銀月：好辣啊────────！ (被夯到吐出寒冰)


小獥:我來用，我來用

小獥: (擠出很多芥末)

全員:哇~~

黑倫:小獥雖然很可愛，但事實上真的很大魔王，你看芥末擠那麼多 (對鏡頭說話)

吉克:我來吃一點好了

小獥: (拿沾滿芥末的生魚片給吉克吃)

吉克:啊~~~，啊~~~ (昂首)

銀月: (臉色發青)

吉克:事實上這芥末沒有辣到哪裡去，我是故意裝腔作勢的 (偷偷對著鏡頭說)

小獥:銀月~，聖誕節快樂 (端著滿是芥末色的生魚片給銀月)

銀月:我的狼王，快來救我啊 (臉色鐵青)


銀月:冰造術，冰劍現形！

托比:小心！ (閃避毒蠍)

銀月:好危險喔，這可不是鬧著玩的！ (跳到樹上)

銀月:冰劍射擊！ (射歪了)

托比:咦?!

道具組:冰劍呢??

銀月:耶!? (驚恐)

托比:哈哈哈哈哈~~

托比:GG了，把冰劍不知道射到哪裡去了

銀月:為什麼明明拍得這麼好，我好倒楣喔

蘭陵柳:在這邊啦~，攝影棚就這麼大，很好找的
--------------------------------------------------------

夕華雪:雖然第一次來到這邊拍戲，接通告

夕華雪:那麼我想要的聖誕禮物，就是能夠永保青春…… (被打斷)

小獥:大魔王想要糖糖!!，快點給我~，快點~

夕華雪:好啦好啦，我們還有很多禮物還沒送咧

採訪小組:採訪這次的狼之樂園，感覺大家都挺有收穫的呢!~

採訪小組:狼之樂園看起來很有聖誕節的氣氛，連襪襪都出現啦

蘭陵柳:除了襪襪可以裝禮物之外

蘭陵柳:你看我這個拐杖，其實不然，就是個棒棒糖拐杖 (好大的棒棒糖)

蘭陵柳:而且打都打不壞，摔都摔不壞 (這已經不是拐杖糖了吧)

蘭陵柳:而且不能給小獥知道 (很會掰)

蘭陵柳:在聖誕節這一天，粉絲團會派小獥和夕華雪發送聖誕禮物給幸運抽中的獸

白拓:趕快到狼之樂園粉絲團玩交換禮物唷，以及提供好點子送什麼禮物也可以參加抽獎活動唷~

雷克斯:那麼祝大家

全員: MERRY CHRISTMAS~

全員:耶~~~~ (全部跑向鏡頭)


[幕後花絮ENDING]

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

冰極風:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十四話　荒唐的相親舞會 下]


小獥：「銀月葛格我們去找他玩！」（拉著銀月）

銀月：「等等，我的腳！」（差點絆倒）

夕華雪：「嗯！」

小獥：「嗨──！你好，帥氣的羊葛格！」

夕華雪：「小傢伙你好哇！」（輕摸著）

銀月OS：「哼──！總覺得怎麼看這傢伙都想要搶走小獥的樣子，我得盯緊他才行！」
字卡表示：↑銀月處於吃醋狀態。

小獥：「羊葛格，跟你介紹一下，這是我最要好的狼友，銀月葛格──！」

「你好啊！」銀月連正眼都不看夕華雪一眼只對著空氣打招呼，不過夕華雪似乎只在乎眼前這個可愛的小幼狼。

夕華雪：「你好，對了！如果你不介意的話，我可以跟這隻小銀狼一起跳舞嗎？」

銀月：「咦！」

夕華雪：「可愛的小傢伙，我們一起跳舞好不好？」

小獥：「好啊──！」

夕華雪：「對了，我還沒有問你，你叫什麼名字呀？」

小獥：「我叫小獥！」

銀月：「喂，等等！」

銀月：「唉──！怎麼覺得自己一隻狼好孤單喔！」（白化）

蘭陵柳：「奇怪，小獥呢？」

「他不是在跟銀月跳著舞嗎？」黑倫趴在桌上說道。

蘭陵柳：「可是怎麼只看到銀月孤單地站在那裏呀？」

黑倫：「什麼，我看看！」（四處望著）

夕華雪：「小獥，這名字很好聽喔！」

夕華雪：「我都忘了自我介紹一下。」

夕華雪：「我叫夕華雪，請多指教！」

小獥：「請多指教！」（開心的跟帥羊跳著舞）

夕華雪：「要不要換首音樂呀？」

黑倫：「可惡啊！那新來的什麼時候跟小獥跳舞了！」

蘭陵柳：「好吧，換首節奏比較快的！」（放CD）

蘭陵柳：「讓小獥一直踩到他的腳，讓他覺得礙手礙腳的！」（高招）

黑倫：「你居然用這種方式！」

蘭陵柳：「盡情狂歡吧，Livin' La Vida Loca！」

『https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p47fEXGabaY』

蘭陵柳：「黑倫，我們也來跳吧，走！」（拉黑倫一起過來跳）

黑倫：「咦耶！等等，我不會跳這種快節奏的！」

樂園時間是晚上的九點，音樂也換成快節奏風格的，各個獸伴侶也完全換了步調和舞姿，從浪漫的音樂慢歌，換成了狂歡熱情的Livin' La Vida Loca，氣氛變得完全判若雲泥！

托比：「白──白拓，你跳好快！」

白拓：「YA──，我就愛這種FEEL！」

托比：「好吧，那我也來加快速度了！」

夕華雪：「怎麼樣，小獥，這音樂還不錯吧？」

小獥：「我快要跌倒了啦！」

夕華雪：「放心，你不會被自己舞步給絆倒的！」

夕華雪：（偷偷施展水系魔法──水月勁舞）

小獥：「奇怪，我居然跟得上節奏了？」

夕華雪：「你跳舞有進步喔！」

小獥：「我會跳快舞了，耶！」

黑倫：「蘭陵柳，你的這招沒有用耶，而且小獥好像比剛才跳得更好耶！」

蘭陵柳：「怎麼可能，小獥是不可能會跳這麼快的速度！」（瞧一瞧）

蘭陵柳OS：「原來是魔法啊！」（眼睛成一直線看小獥的腳）

而在另一邊銀月找不到舞伴，獨自在餐桌席那邊倒酒來喝，不過很快的就有一堆單身母獸靠近夕華雪身邊，終於和小獥分開了。

母獸們：「好帥喔，有榮幸和你跳舞嗎？」

夕華雪：「好好好──，一隻一隻來，小獥我先走囉！」

小獥：「好──！」

小獥：「銀月葛格！」（又跑回去找銀月）

銀月：「你怎麼回來了，小獥？」

小獥：「我還想要跟銀月葛格跳舞，而且我跳舞有進步喔！」

銀月：「真的？」

小獥：「嗯嗯，來啦！讓銀月葛格看看我跳快節奏的舞蹈！」

銀月：「可是，我不會跳耶！對了，要不要喝點果汁？」

小獥：「果汁！」（晃尾）

小獥：「也好，跳這麼久有點累了。」

當大家都還在跳舞之際，小獥和銀月在一旁休息喝著果汁；這場明明很愉快的相親舞會，卻逐漸走向了非常荒唐的ENDING。

小獥：「銀月葛格......。」

銀月：「什──什麼事？」（臉紅）

小獥：「每當跟銀月葛格在一起的時候，我都感覺很愉快！」

小獥：「而且不時還會想起銀月葛格你，欸欸欸！這是不是談戀愛的感覺呀？」

銀月：「這──這個......！」（已經說不出話來了）

黑倫：「哈哈──，那隻羊終於離開小獥身邊了！」（一直注目著小獥）

蘭陵柳：「注意舞步啊！啊──！」（絆倒）

黑倫：「唉唷──！」（趴在蘭陵柳身上）

黑倫與蘭陵柳跳舞的同時，黑倫只顧著小獥不專心的跳舞，蘭陵柳沒想到卻被這快節奏音樂給打敗，聰明反被聰明誤吧──！

黑倫：「蘭陵柳版主，不好意思，你沒事吧？」

蘭陵柳：「沒事，想不到出乎我預料之外，呵呵──。」

小獥：「銀月葛格，你怎麼了啊，究竟這是不是談戀愛的感覺呀？」

銀月：「大──大概是吧！」（整個興奮到很HIGH）

音樂一結束，也就是這場舞會的落幕；樂園的母獸們都很期待自己會是被選中的那一位，誰才是夕華雪挑中的伴侶呢？現場還準備了慶祝蛋糕，為的只是祝福雀屏中選的能和夕華雪幸福美滿，當然落幕的致詞也還是由版主黑倫主持。

黑倫：「好啦，各位樂園的母獸們，緊張的時刻終於來臨了，當然也還是由我虎獸人版主──黑倫來上台主持，那麼呢──首先......。」

雷克斯：「嘿，很好玩喔！每次舉辦新獸迎新活動，都是黑倫版主在主持。這也難怪──，當幻想森林的版主，職務可是非常辛苦的！」

冰極風：「嗯──，我也聽白拓說了，幻想森林的版區是狼之樂園的核心！」

雷克斯：「欸──！你會不會很好奇，那位帥氣羊先生到底會選哪隻當自己的伴侶呀？」

冰極風：「我想大概是那隻胖胖的母貓吧！」（用狼爪指著）

雷克斯：「你很差勁耶，真愛開玩笑，哈哈哈哈──！」（拍了一下冰極風的肩）

銀月：「等等我啦，小獥！」（總是被小獥拉著走）

小獥：「快點快點，要趕快站到前面的位置才能知道那隻帥氣的羊葛格要選誰！」

小獥：「好了，就是這裡，陪我坐吧銀月葛格！」

銀月：「喔──。好──！」（很安分地坐在小獥旁邊）

小獥和銀月穿梭擁擠的獸潮，好不容易佔到前面的位置，接下來就看到黑倫把麥克風交給了夕華雪，這時所有的母獸和同性戀的獸都興奮了起來，當然在一旁觀看的也令獸好奇，不過答案總是出乎意料之外。

夕華雪：「各位在場的母獸及同性公獸們，感謝你們的支持，讓我在這場舞會中，度過了非常快樂的時光，與狼之樂園的獸們共舞是我的榮幸！」

夕華雪：「在這場舞會中，我已經挑中了我心目中的最佳狼選！」

這時聽到「狼選」兩字的獸，狼族們都興奮了起來，至於其他獸族心都有極劇烈的破碎聲響出現，但這還不只是最荒唐的。

夕華雪：「你──！小獥，就是你」（用帥氣的姿勢指著小獥）

小獥：「什麼！我！」（驚訝）

白拓：「哦──！」（眼鏡滑了一邊）

黑倫：（站起來）

銀月：（不甘示弱地站起來）

雷克斯：「這太大膽了吧！」

黑倫：「喂！小獥是非嫁品，請你再好好考慮！」（有點氣憤地講道）

夕華雪：「我的選擇絕對不會變！我要小獥──成為我的伴侶！」（酷酷的眼神）

母狼們一聽到夕華雪的答案心都碎成齎粉了，而公狼則是非常激動，反應與母狼不同，反而到台上拼命博取夕華雪的好感。

小獥：「銀月葛格──！」（望著銀月）

銀月：「可惡，別以為長得帥就可以搶走我最在乎最喜歡的狼！」（握拳）

銀月激動的拿起桌上的蛋糕，往台上砸；別獸看到銀月的舉動，不管是狼、貓、犬、虎或是豹族，都拿起身邊的蛋糕學銀月往台上砸，且這荒唐的舉動一發就不可收拾。

小獥：「大家──快點住手啊…！」（擔心樣）

白拓：「看樣子大家都在暴動了，連黑倫版主也是，小獥先到我的空間躲避一下吧！」

小獥：「嗯嗯！」

黑倫：「我砸，我砸！」（砸蛋糕）

母貓：「不選我，為什麼偏偏選狼之樂園的小萌物！」（拉扯）

公狼：「選我選我，我對你最好了！」（撒嬌）

夕華雪：「真傷腦筋呢，看樣子這荒唐的舞會很難結束呢，呵呵──！」

夕華雪嘴角一笑，馬上就消失了，一些同性戀的公狼都被群眾推擠，蛋糕亂砸一通，但大家都不知道夕華雪已經消失得無影無蹤不在現場了，只剩下一群鬧哄哄推擠的獸，十分鐘後大家都搞得筋疲力盡，回窩去了。（這後來成為狼版獸慶LOGO之靈感來源！）


=======鏡頭轉向白拓的奇幻空間=======

白拓：「小獥，小獥！」（叫著）

小獥：「嗷嗚！對不起，你剛說什麼？」

白拓：「你沒事吧，自從剛才的暴動之後，你整隻狼都心神不寧耶！」

小獥：「我──我不知道為什麼會發生這種事情，怎麼會這樣！」

白拓：「說起來，這也完全不是你一隻狼的錯啦！」

小獥：「可是，這也是我第一次看見狼之樂園的獸全員暴動的現象！」

小獥：「我想銀月葛格心裡也一定很不好受！」

白拓：「不只有銀月，所有狼之樂園的獸心裡也都很不好受啊！」

白拓：「自從他來到狼之樂園之後，就把樂園的母獸迷得團團轉！」

就在這時，白拓與小獥的對談只嗥到一半，黑倫的通訊訊息傳來，白拓打開對話視窗與黑倫聯絡。

黑倫：「白拓，那個──小獥在嗎？」

白拓：「在，他在我的空間很好。」

黑倫：「今天的暴動，我也沒有想到會演變成這樣，替我跟小獥說聲抱歉！」

白拓：「黑倫，其實你辦活動不是不好啦，我希望你別太自責。」

白拓：「至於現場明天再叫清潔獸清理一下。」

黑倫：「嗯。今晚大家都累了，白拓也早點休息喔！」

白拓：「嗯，我知道了。」（關閉通訊）

小獥：「黑倫葛格打來的嗎？」

白拓：「嗯。他說很抱歉，讓小獥遇到這樣的事情。」

小獥：「嗯......。」（沉默不語）

白拓：「好了，今晚就早點睡吧！」（起身）

白拓：「我幫你準備了另一張床喔！」


=======鏡頭轉向樂園小木屋=======

托比：「銀月，都半夜十二點了，還開著小燈幹什麼呢？」

銀月：「我睡不著，一想到那帥氣的傢伙，想要搶走小獥，我就覺得很不爽！」

托比：「唉唷，感情這回事，像人類愛情劇裡所說的：愛情，是不能勉強的！」

托比：「就算那隻羊搶走了小獥，但也搶不到他的心啊！」

銀月：「他的心！」（忽然想通某一件事情）

銀月OS：「想要和小獥交往，就必須先得到他的心，對了就是這個！」

銀月OS：「那隻萬獸迷，在感情的世界裡你絕對是個爪下敗將，嘿嘿嘿！」

托比：「銀月──，你還好吧？」

銀月：「還──還好。」（被識破的尷尬）

銀月：「時間也不早了，還是早點睡好了。」

托比：「拜託，現在超晚了，看你這樣子我也睡不著覺，在加上今晚的事件，腦子就一團亂，討厭──！」

托比：「欸，銀月──！」

銀月：「ZZZZZ──」（打呼）

托比：「哇──！這傢伙真睡著了！」

托比：「算了，不管了。」

隔天一大早，銀月偷偷跑去和湖裡的鱷魚協商，說要製造混亂嚇嚇小獥，當然被挖起來的鱷魚似乎有點不高興；為此銀月準備了好幾條魚給鱷魚當早餐，雖然鱷魚清楚明白他是想要把小獥，不過看到這麼多條可口的魚，鱷魚便答應了這項小計劃，談完後銀月又跑回去睡，裝做什麼事也沒有發生，就這樣睡到接近中午的十一點整。

托比：「銀月，起來囉──！」

銀月：「ZZZ──！」（打呼）

托比：「齁齁──睡得還真熟，好吧！」

托比：「我現在要去找小獥了──！」（放大音量）

銀月：（突然驚醒）

銀月：「小獥？小獥在哪裡？」（睡眼松醒）

托比：「你喔！再不醒來，我就要跑去幻想森林找小獥一起玩溜滑梯了喔！」

銀月：「好，那我們去找他玩吧！」（下床）

在接近中午的時刻，小獥和銀月一夥獸在飯廳裡享用著早午餐，銀月看著一臉憂愁的小獥，打算上前安慰，叼片肉塊給小獥吃。

銀月：「小獥，給你，要多吃點肉才會強壯有力喔！」

小獥：「謝謝你！」（接過肉）

小獥：「銀月葛格，那個......！」（異口同聲）

銀月：「小獥，那個......！」（異口同聲）

小獥：「你先說。」

銀月：「等等吃飽飯，我想邀你去玩遊樂設施，忘掉昨晚不愉快的回憶，好不好？」

小獥：「好啊，所以銀月葛格不生氣囉？」

銀月：「生氣？我為什麼要生氣呀？」

小獥：「不，沒什麼。」

冰極風：「嗯──，看樣子他們需要獨處一下才行！」（望小獥那一桌）

雷克斯：「是啊，如果有獸想搶走我的小風，我當然也會不爽！」（握著極風的爪）

冰極風：「雷──雷克斯！」（臉紅到頭頂上冒煙）


＝＝＝第十四話完　待續＝＝＝


九點鐘，請繼續收看狼之樂園

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上九點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

傲斯頓:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十五話　水火之戰]
「鏡頭特效注意，有可能超乎現實，各位狼版的獸請別太認真，請勿模仿！」

蘭陵柳：「看樣子我們分桌坐果然比較好，不然會造成尷尬的場面。」

蘭陵柳：「一邊是小獥和銀月獨處，另一邊則是讓閃光族──冰極風和雷克斯在一起。」

托比：「但是，我實在不明白，為什麼他偏偏要選小獥啊。」

托比：「身為銀月的好友，我總不能讓他的戀情就這樣結束了。」

「感情這種事情啊，本來就會有很多意想不到的事情。」蘭陵柳看著托比一臉想要幫助他朋友的心情，便又說道......

蘭陵柳：「在樂園中，也是有很多獸喜歡小獥，就連黑倫版主他也是。」

托比：「黑倫？」（看旁邊）

白拓：「黑倫，你還好嗎？」

黑倫：「還好──，只是有點煩。」（伸懶腰）

白拓：「雖然你在暗處默默守護小獥，我想你應該不會置之不理吧？」

黑倫：「嗯。」（喝一口茶）

銀月：「吃飽了嗎？那我們一起去玩吧。」

小獥：「好啊！」

銀月：「嗯！」

小獥&銀月：（離開座位）

雷克斯：「欸欸欸！他們走了！」（拉著極風）

冰極風：「等我吃完再說啦，不要去跟蹤他們！」

雷克斯：「可是──，這樣好嗎？」

銀月和小獥離座後，隨即前往幻想森林去玩遊樂設施，兩狼在路上有說有笑，銀月似乎想轉移小獥不愉快的心情，遺忘不好的事情，像平常一樣過著簡單幸福的日子；然而，就在經過那有著大鱷魚居住的湖裡，銀月的計策如預期中的準備就序，但沒想到卻有著程咬金破壞他的計畫。

銀月：「空氣清新，心情真好，樂園真是個好地方呢！」

小獥：「是啊，而且這座湖清澈得像一面鏡子呢！」

就在小獥看著水面上的自己時，大鱷魚突然衝出水面，嘶吼了一聲讓小獥驚嚇到，銀月就展現出他的英雄風貌。

[客串──大鱷魚傲斯頓]

傲斯頓：「吼啊──！」（嚇狼）

小獥：「啊──！」（嚇到）

銀月：「小獥小心，我會保護你的！」（被水濺濕）

銀月：（緊緊抱住小獥）

小獥：「銀月葛格！」

銀月：「冰系技能──冰之......！」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水艷衝擊！」（把傲斯頓灌進湖裡）

傲斯頓：「我的媽呀！」（被灌回湖裡）

夕華雪毫不留情地把大鱷魚傲斯頓送回了湖中，產生大大的浪花，就連小獥也看傻了；想不到這隻花美羊竟然是水系的獸，但是獸魂指數還未知，施展絕招輕鬆容易。

夕華雪：「小獥，你沒事吧，有沒有受驚呢？」（摸著小獥的下巴）

小獥：「嗷嗚？」

銀月OS：「可惡啊，本來我想『把』小獥的完美計策，竟然被這隻羊給破壞了！」

銀月OS：「而且還把鱷魚硬生生地送回湖裡，下爪也太狠了！」

銀月OS：「好不甘心啊──！」（頭上冒煙，眼神電著夕華雪）

小獥：「我沒事！」

夕華雪：「沒事就好，那要不要葛格陪你去幻想森林玩啊？」

小獥：「可是，我已經答應......。」

夕華雪：「沒關係沒關係，幻想森林也有很多幼獸在玩，我們先搶一步，免得到時候被別獸佔去就不太好囉！」

「啊──，討厭！」銀月看著小獥又被他給帶走，兩獸的背影漸漸走遠，便在原地學小獥跺腳嘟著臉。

傲斯頓：「痛死了，下爪真夠重的，早知道會這樣就不接你這個案子了！」（從湖面探出頭來）

銀月：「對不起喔，傲斯頓！」（雙爪合十道歉）

傲斯頓：「有魚嗎？」

銀月：「魚，是有一條啦！」（給）

傲斯頓：（吃）

傲斯頓：「話說啊，你要是真的想要跟小獥在一起，就不要輕言放棄，要抱持著希望啊！」

銀月：「可是，傲斯頓；我對這談戀愛的，並不是很擅長耶！」（蹲著說話）

傲斯頓：「技術不重要，最重要的是平時的互動，銀月你要好好加油喔！」

銀月：「嗯，傲斯頓，謝謝你！」

銀月：「你的一番話讓我心情好很多了！」

傲斯頓：「還想繼續聊嗎？那隻羊和你的小獥已經走遠了喔，快去吧！」（又潛回湖裡）

銀月：「嗯！」


=======鏡頭轉向幻想森林=======

小獥：「7──8──9──10──！」（面對樹數數）

小獥：「躲好了嗎？」

夕華雪：「躲好了──！」

小獥：「好，我要來開始找囉！」

銀月OS：「原來他們在玩躲貓貓啊！」

銀月OS：「我也來躲一躲好了！」

小獥：「羊葛格你在哪裡呢？」（尋找中）

小獥：「咦！那個......，好像是狼的尾巴！」

小獥尋找著夕華雪時，意外在草叢中發現狼的尾巴，便好奇上前去看是哪隻幼狼在陪小獥玩。

小獥：「找到你了，銀月葛格！」（開心）

銀月：「哈哈，我不太會躲貓貓，這麼快就被你抓到了！」（抓抓頭）

小獥：「銀月葛格，哈哈哈！」（開心的抱著銀月葛格）

夕華雪：「嗯？好歡樂的笑聲！」（探頭觀望）

銀月：「小獥你好厲害喔！」

小獥：「哈哈哈，既然找到銀月葛格了，那我們去玩蹺蹺板吧！」

銀月：「小獥最近吃這麼多，一定變胖變得比我還要重了，哈哈！」

小獥：「哪有，銀月葛格絕對比我還要重的！」

夕華雪：「呵呵呵──！」（竊笑）

夕華雪：「看這個樣子，小獥已經有比我更適合的獸選了！」

「什麼人！」突然這時夕華雪在周圍感覺到一股怪異且邪惡的力量，望過去卻沒發現任何可疑的影子，而且當下就能知道來者不善，馬上轉為備戰狀態。

夕華雪：「好強又好邪惡的氣息，看來在我的能力範圍之上！不行，再這樣下去，他們......！」

銀月：「哈哈哈，你還說咧，不秤秤自己幾兩重！」

小獥：「銀月葛格每次都只會講別獸！」

夕華雪OS：「你們，快點逃啊......！」
-------------------------------------------------------

雷克斯：「冰極風，我都還沒有問過你這件事。」

冰極風：「什麼事？」

雷克斯：「你......喜不喜歡我啊，嘿嘿？」（汗顏）

冰極風：「唉唷，你在害羞甚麼啊！」

冰極風：「事實上啊，我也是很喜歡......！」

正前往著幻想森林的冰極風和雷克斯兩狼，也感覺到不尋常的力量在周圍肆虐，不只有在幻想森林的夕華雪感應到而已，頓時整個狼之樂園的氣溫也提升了幾度；這股不尋常的邪惡力量也讓狼之樂園的獸憑著直覺，紛紛躲回自己的窩裡，彷彿即將要發生甚麼大事。

冰極風：「不對勁！」（停下腳步）

雷克斯：「沒錯，這邪惡彷彿一直在我們周圍！」

雷克斯：「而且還強得很詭異！」

冰極風：「感覺這股力量跟我練的魔功，有幾分神似！」

哈特：（咻──！）

冰極風：「師父！」

雷克斯：「蛤──？」

雷克斯：「你師父？」

冰極風：「我剛剛好像看到，我師父！」

雷克斯：「是你眼花了吧！」

冰極風：「不，不會錯的！這熟悉的魔力就是我師父沒錯！」

冰極風：「但是，師父幹嘛暴露出自己的魔性啊？平時他是絕對不會把獸魂指數飆這麼高的！」

雷克斯：「可是，你師父不是在外面嗎？」

雷克斯：「而且自從峽谷那一次，你就再也沒有見過他了不是嗎？」

就在雷克斯和冰極風辯論著這個神祕黑影是否就是冰極風的師父時，前方的幻想森林發出巨大的聲響，好像還冒著火光，這讓冰極風也開始擔心了起來。

雷克斯：「怎麼回事，前方的幻想森林怎麼......！」

冰極風：（跑過去） 

雷克斯：「喂！等等我啊！」（跟在冰極風後面）

=======鏡頭轉向幻想森林=======

小獥：「咳咳──！」（傷痕累累）

銀月：「小──小獥！」（伸爪）

夕華雪：「你這傢伙，魔功倒是練得挺強的嘛！」（喘氣）

哈特：「廢話少說，快點告訴我，磁脈水晶，在哪裡！」（似乎被控制）

銀月：「磁──磁脈水晶？」

夕華雪：「我不知道，就算知道那是什麼東西，我也不會輕易交給你的！」

哈特：「死到臨頭還那麼嘴硬啊！看來我要是出爪不重一點的話，你們是不會說的！」

哈特：「順便──連你的美貌，也一起像火焰一樣，燒得面目全非！」（咬牙切齒）

夕華雪：「那就要看看你有沒有這個能耐！」（身上發出藍色的光芒）

夕華雪：[獸魂指數──2000↑>>5000↑>>6700↑>>8000↑>>9100↑>>11000↑>>13600↑>>15000↑]

[羊物介紹VCR]

夕華雪　獸魂指數15000點

擁有著如鏡水般的美貌，身材纖細，毛色雪白；脖子上有粉色絲帶和玉做的令牌。平時個性好相處，擅長水術系的技能，獸魂指數在14000到15000點之間波動，任何在有水的地方都能輕易操控；他更厲害的絕招技能是能夠控制別人，用一種隱形的水韌絲擺布別獸/人的身體，擅用傀儡術讓他在幾乎任何險境時都能化險為夷。

[VCR結束]

夕華雪：「水線金絲傀儡術！」（羊毛裡面竄出如水一般的絲線）

哈特：「哼哼──，想用傀儡術控制我嗎？」

哈特：「這招沒用的！」

哈特：「火系魔功──火之牆！」

夕華雪：「什麼！這招對他竟然沒有用，射出去的水線絲竟然像蒸氣一樣把我的水給蒸發了！」

銀月：「我是──絕對──絕對不會認輸的！」（勉強站起來）

小獥：「我也是！嗷──嗚──！」

銀月：[獸魂指數──1000↑>>2500↑>>3400↑>>4600↑>>5800↑>>6900↑>>8000↑>>9100↑>>10500↑]

小獥：[獸魂指數──600↑>>1000↑>>2400↑>>3200↑>>3800↑>>4100↑>>4700↑>>5100↑]

銀月：「冰系技能──冰......！」

夕華雪：「笨蛋！，你的冰系技能在這裡對他來說根本不怕，屬性是相剋的，你在這裡也是毫無用武之地！」

小獥：「那我的翔風術總可以了吧！」

小獥：「風系技能──翔風─烈龍捲！」

哈特：「火系魔功──火焰氣流！」（融合小獥的翔風術攻擊，威力更大+）

夕華雪：「不妙！」

小獥：「嗷嗚！」

銀月：「小獥危險！」（擋在小獥前面）

在千鈞一髮之際，雷克斯和冰極風及時趕到，救了小獥和銀月，使出技能抵擋哈特的攻擊，一場激烈的水火對決就此爆發！

冰極風：「火焰包覆！」

雷克斯：「風彈渦流！」（與火龍捲抵銷掉）

夕華雪：「你們是？」

冰極風：「小獥、銀月，你們沒事吧！」

銀月：「我們還好，你們快點過去幫那隻羊！」

夕華雪：「喔！對了，忘了自我介紹一下，我叫做──夕華雪！」（迷獸眼神）

冰極風：「天啊，都到這個時候了！」

小獥：「還不忘自我介紹一下！」

哈特：「徒兒！」

冰極風：「師父！」

哈特：「嘿──，這不是我那個好徒兒，冰極風嗎？」（靠近伸爪擁抱）

冰極風：「師父，你怎麼會變成這樣？」（退後）

哈特：「我變怎樣？看看你，過了這麼久，樣子果然很不一樣呢！」

冰極風：「我的師父是絕對不會隨隨便便使用魔功去傷害別獸的！」

銀月：「冰極風，他已經不是你以前所認識的那個師父了，不要再和他爭辯了！」

冰極風：「不，我相信師父還有一絲良知，一定還有！」

哈特：「徒兒，你真是傻，現在外面的世界正在改變，我勸你別跟他們站在一起！」

雷克斯：「你來狼之樂園的目的，到底是什麼！」

雷克斯：「咦？等等，既然他可以進來，那蘭陵柳......！」

哈特：「你是說那隻守衛兔嗎？他的幻術根本不堪一擊！」

雷克斯：「你──你把蘭陵柳怎麼了！」（握拳）

冰極風：「師父，我真的不想和你戰鬥，求求你快住爪吧！」

哈特：「那就快點告訴我，磁脈水晶藏在什麼地方！」

夕華雪：「各位，別再跟他囉嗦了，大家一起跟他拚吧！」

全員：「好！」

冰極風：「等一下──！」（大喊）

冰極風：「師父的魔功深不可測，你們根本不是他的對爪啊！」

哈特：「徒兒，既然你不想對付我，那乾脆別參與這場戰鬥，我時間有限！」

哈特：「如果不肯告訴我磁脈水晶的下落，那我就只好......，把你們化成灰燼了！」

哈特：[魔化獸魂指數──10000↑>>20000↑>>30000↑>>40000↑>>？？？？？↑]

夕華雪：「天啊，也強得太詭異了，居然破四萬點了！」

雷克斯：「難道只能等死嗎？」

哈特：「火系魔功st3↑──炙　烈　之　焰！」（身旁燃起火焰）

冰極風：「慘了，我師父開大絕了！」

銀月：「小獥──！」（對望）

小獥：「銀月葛格！」（對望）

黑倫：[獸魂指數──9700↑>>9800↑]

黑倫：「迅雷、斬──！」

這時幻想森林的版主終於現身了，趁著發動攻擊時，及時使出迅雷斬攻擊哈特；爪上拿著武器的黑倫，不只救了小獥他們，也救了自己管轄的版區。

哈特：「啊──！」（退後幾步）

哈特：「是誰！」

黑倫：「版主在此，休得放肆！」

小獥：「黑倫葛格──！」

冰極風&雷克斯：「黑倫！」

托比：「大家，都沒事吧！」

銀月：「托比兄，你終於來了！」

小獥：「托比葛格！」（擁抱）

黑倫：「各位，我們聯爪一起對付這個入侵者吧！」

雷克斯：「那蘭陵柳版主呢？」

黑倫：「我先叫白拓送他去貓醫師那邊治療了。」

哈特：「又兩隻來送死的！」

哈特：「不過你肯說出磁脈水晶在什麼地方的話，我可以饒你們這幾條小命！」

黑倫：「什麼！磁脈水晶，你怎麼知道這東西？」（大吃一驚）

哈特：「別管我怎麼知道的，快點交出來！」

冰極風：「黑倫，師父口中所說的水晶，是否跟樂園的秘密有所關聯？」

黑倫：「以後的事，以後再說。」

冰極風：（望著黑倫）


＝＝＝第十五話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 傲斯頓

這裡是突然冒出的大鱷魚~(再次被灌進湖裡
銀月怎麼想到這個8點檔才會出現的計畫啊www
還被破招(?
最後還是恭喜啊~(被踹

----------


## 寂影

奇比大龍的小說很棒呢  雖然閃光有點強(舉墨鏡)

看起來接著要從歡樂氣氛要準備進入緊張刺激的戰鬥畫面了呢 :wuffer_howl: 
奇比大加油喔/

銀月跟小獥的不尋常關係究竟 何時會修成正果 會如何呢 讓我們繼續看下去...

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

只不過是一段時間沒有來看，就已經發生了什麼不可挽回的事了嗎

奇比的小說寫得越來越好了嗷~很容易把讀者帶入情節中（至少我是（？
受到電視的影響也很多(?

然後這樣看下來.....


我不可愛啊啊啊啊啊QAQQQQQQQQQQQ
這其中一定是有什麼誤會QAQQQQQQQQQQQQ

----------


## 小芸

耶耶奇比的小說><
對不起昨天不方便回復！真的很好看耶！！！（大滿足
真的是超級無敵閃的啦哈哈xd
鱷魚出現那一段好好笑～
不過我開始覺得夕華雪帥了哈哈（？
奇比加油！超喜歡你的小說喔！～

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

越來越精采了~~~~
打鬥情結真的才是最熱血的呀!!!
話說樂園的秘密正進一步的揭開呢~~

到底秘密及閃光會是如何呢? ((咂們繼續期待唄~~

----------


## 萊洛克

銀月跟小獥關係原來.....(恩=w=!!)，祝你們能再一起!!
我跟極風關係更進一步0w0!
樂園秘密即將揭曉。
我還是好奇本狼會不會顯示出獸魂指數有待後續故事發展~~(好奇0w0!)

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

哈特:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十六話　磁脈水晶之秘]


冰極風：「黑倫，師父所說的水晶，是否跟樂園的秘密有所關聯？」

黑倫：「以後的事，以後再說。」

冰極風：「嗯......。」（望著黑倫）

托比：「哼，一看這傢伙就是專門來搶東西的！」

黑倫：「告訴你吧，想要『磁脈水晶』就去總公司做交易！」

黑倫：「如果你是專來這裡搶的話，告訴你，沒那麼容易！」

哈特：「好，本來想說繼續陪你們玩玩的，既然如此......」

哈特：「那我也不客氣了！」（燃起紫黑色的火焰）

黑倫：「大家出招！」

全員：「好！」

銀月：「冰系技能st2↑──寒冰噴射！」（單爪放出寒冰）
註：ST代表技能的程度等級，隨著能力增強，使出的絕招級數就高一階。

小獥：「風系技能st3↑──翔風─烈龍捲！」

雷克斯：「既然如此，那也沒辦法了！」（爪指間上浮現風彈）

雷克斯：[獸魂指數──1300↑>>2700↑>>3600↑>>4300↑>>5100↑>>6700↑>>7200↑>>8000↑>>8600↑]

[狼物介紹VCR]

雷克斯　獸魂指數8600點

風系狼族之一，最擅長用風彈穿透敵人身體，有如子彈般傷害，獸魂指數8500到8600點之間波動，雖然不具有翔風狼族的特殊技能，一旦把絕招開大，風彈將會形成亂流，即能限制住敵人的行動。

[VCR結束]


雷克斯：「風系技能st2↑──狂風亂流！」

黑倫：「雷系技能──迅雷殛！」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水浪衝擊！」

五隻獸合力發動攻擊，將絕招融合在一起威力也顯得比較大了，只有冰極風還捨不得攻擊他最敬愛的師父，而托比只有防禦的能力，也沒辦法出一點力和大家一起戰鬥；然而，任誰也想不到哈特強大的魔功竟然能將絕招反彈回去，讓在場的獸都看傻了。

哈特：「拜託，這種三腳貓的功夫也要拿出來秀一下，未免也太丟獸的臉了吧！」

哈特：「呀啊──！」（反彈回去）

黑倫：「什麼！」

小獥：「竟然能將我們的絕招反彈回去！」

冰極風：「可惡，我師父居然這麼狠！」

冰極風：「托比！」

托比：「知道了！」

托比：[獸魂指數──1100↑>>2600↑>>3600↑>>4900↑>>6000↑>>6900↑>>8100↑>>9700↑>>11200↑]

托比：「電系技能──疾電光盾！」

冰極風：「火系技能st2──火焰包覆加強版！」

雖然及時擋住致命的一擊，不過反彈的力量很強，冰極風和托比聯爪防禦抵擋下大部分的能量，不過最後也是全獸陣亡。

小獥：「嗷嗚──！」（飛到後面5公尺）

托比&冰極風：（倒下）

銀月&雷克斯：（癱坐在地上）

黑倫：「想不到，他的魔功比冰極風的還要強上好幾倍啊！」（退後好幾步）

黑倫：「喂喂！冰極風、托比，你們快醒醒啊！」（搖晃他們）

哈特：「真是的，也太弱了吧！」

「唔嗯──！」哈特突然暈眩了一下，還站不穩，晃晃頭之後繼續神氣。

夕華雪：「奇怪，他好像有點不太對勁！」

小獥：「大家再繼續攻擊啊！」（勉強站起）

冰極風&托比：（醒過來）

黑倫：「太好了，你們醒過來了！」

冰極風：「師父──，我想你一定是跟我一樣......」（站起來）

冰極風：「在發動魔功時失控了！」（走向師父）

托比：「冰極風，別過去啊！」

冰極風：「你不會濫用魔功去奪取獸的生命，對吧？」

哈特：「徒兒，我該說你傻呢，還是不懂事？」

哈特：「現在不交出磁脈水晶，獸族就只有死路一條啊！」

哈特：「好吧，我也玩膩了，乾脆我就一口氣把你們燒成灰燼好了！」

哈特：「徒兒若決心跟他們站在同一陣線，那抱歉囉！」

冰極風：「師父！」

哈特：「火系魔功st5↑──炙......！」

夕華雪：「大家！快來幫我，快點！」

夕華雪一聲令下，大家都知道要準備做甚麼了，各自望著對方點點頭，站在夕華雪的身後，很有條理地站一列，準備貢獻出自己的能量給夕華雪。

小獥：風系技能──能量傳導！（雙爪貼在銀月背後）

銀月：冰系技能──能量傳導！（雙爪貼在黑倫背後）

黑倫：雷系技能──能量傳導！（雙爪貼在冰極風背後）

冰極風：火系技能──能量傳導！（雙爪貼在雷克斯背後）

雷克斯：風系技能──能量傳導！（雙爪貼在托比背後）

托比：電系技能──能量傳導！（雙爪貼在夕華雪背後）

夕華雪：[合力獸魂指數──3000↑>>7000↑>>10000↑>>18000↑>>26000↑>>37000↑>>46000↑>>60000↑>>70000↑UP]

夕華雪：「終極──水龍捲！」（攻擊）

哈特：「焰──！」（攻擊）

雙方的力量都已經開到了最大，水火的衝擊讓整座幻想森林都蒸氣瀰漫，攻擊的力量絲毫都沒有減弱；此時在霧氣茫茫當中，托比睜開了眼睛，察覺到哈特的耳朵有些異狀，由此發現了破解之處。

托比：「那個是！」

夕華雪：「什麼！你發現什麼了？」

托比：「那傢伙的耳朵上，好像有裝著什麼機器！」

幸好托比早發現哈特的怪異之處，但是只要其中一隻離開陣列必定會減弱戰力；儘管一直蒸發水氣，雙方依然僵持不下。持續的攻擊讓雙方盡顯疲憊，不過這場水火之戰很快就要結束了，一隻熟識的救星即將出現。

托比：「可以離開嗎？」

黑倫：「你現在離開，我們可能擋不了啊！」

雷克斯：「是啊，難道又要全獸覆沒了嗎？光我們幾隻剛好可以勉強抵擋得住攻擊......！」

托比：「可是......。」

哈特：「呀啊！」（加強）

冰極風：「欸！他的能量似乎又增強了！」

夕華雪：「各位，再提升一級內力！」

傲斯頓：（咻──！）

銀月：「傲斯頓！」

哈特：「你又是哪位？」

傲斯頓：「在下忍者鱷魚！」

「弒魂飛刀！」傲斯頓發射手裡劍精準的擊破哈特耳邊的怪機器。

傲斯頓成功破壞了控制哈特的怪機器，因此哈特的攻擊突然中斷，能量在正中央產生了爆炸，彷彿一切又恢復正常。夕華雪等獸沒再感覺到哈特那股邪惡力量，大家都鬆了一口氣時，冰極風擔心的跑去師父身旁看看有沒有事。

冰極風：「師父！師父！你醒醒啊師父！」（搖晃）

哈特：「這......。」（睜開眼睛）

哈特：「這裡是......？」

冰極風：「太好了，師父你沒事！」（流淚抱住）

托比：「呃──，請問你的師父是......？」

黑倫：「我想他就是當年教冰極風魔功的，那隻黑狼──哈特吧！」

全員：「哈特！」

冰極風：「嗯嗯，是啊！」

哈特：「徒兒，這裡是哪？為什麼這裡看起來那麼像天堂？」（精神錯亂）

冰極風：「蛤？」（疑惑）

哈特：「不是不是，師父我遊五大洋七大洲從來沒看過這麼美麗的地方！」

托比：「咦？難道外面的世界，比狼之樂園還糟糕嗎！」

哈特：「你是誰？」

托比：「我叫托比，我們這群獸都是冰極風的好獸友喔！」

哈特：「是嗎？那就好，那就好──！」

「啊！我想起來了，我......！」話還沒說完，哈特又昏了過去，可見這個怪機器已經嚴重影響哈特的腦部。

冰極風：「師父！師父！」

銀月：「要不要送他去貓醫師那邊看看？」

傲斯頓：「我這邊有一些藥草，給他先服用看看情況！」

黑倫：「好──。」

這時是樂園的下午兩點，眾獸把哈特安置在陰涼的樹蔭下休息，在哈特昏迷期間大家開始熱烈討論為何哈特會知道『磁脈水晶』的事情，以及商討未來因應的對策。

傲斯頓：「以忍者的觀點來看，他似乎是被一種很先進的玩意兒給操控著！」（淡定喝茶）

小獥：「哼！一定是人類，就只有人類會創造出這可怕的機器！」

托比：「不過他為什麼要來搶奪──搶奪那叫什麼水晶的，那是什麼？」

黑倫：「好吧，反正蘭陵柳版主也不在，那我就直說好了！」

冰極風：「為什麼他們那群人類要利用我師父來搶奪樂園的水晶，難道他們還把世界毀得不夠糟？」

雷克斯：「冰極風，你先冷靜點！」

黑倫：「磁脈水晶，他是具有神秘原力的水晶，很多人把他視為珍品，是比鑽石還要可貴的珍貴天然礦物！」

黑倫：「不管是給人類還是獸，只要戴上這個......。」（拿出磁脈水晶）

[寶物介紹VCR]

『磁脈水晶』，他具有著神秘原力能夠改變萬物的磁場，經科學家及動物實驗證實他能夠促進人體血液循環、改善人體磁場、可以延年益壽的能量水晶，套用在動物身上則是能夠提升獸魂指數的秘密武器；在東方一邊的世界裡有密宗相信他可以抵抗邪惡與風水化煞，甚至能將他打造成軍事的強大武器。

[VCR結束]


雷克斯：「OH MY GOD──！」（驚訝）

黑倫：「這樣大家都清楚這水晶的作用了吧！」

夕華雪：「提升獸魂指數！」

黑倫：「這個紅色水晶是我在哈特那機器上發現的！」

冰極風：「難怪師父魔功突然飆這麼高！」

托比：「我猜想人類奪取水晶的目的並不單純，冰極風也曾提及他在某一座榮華繁都看到，那些人都把水晶配戴在身上像是飾品一樣！」

小獥：「有錢就算了，延年益壽也就算了，居然不要臉還敢來樂園搶，氣死我了！」（在一旁踢石頭）

銀月：「啊啊──好痛！」（被K到）

傲斯頓：「說不定人類要奪取水晶，背後一定有更大的陰謀！」

黑倫：「陰謀？難道是！」

黑倫OS：「難道公司出狀況了嗎？」

冰極風：「怎麼了？黑倫，你想到了什麼？」

黑倫：「不──，沒什麼！」（故作鎮定）

雷克斯：「我們現在得要想個對策，要如何因應未來人類有可能找上這個地方！」

雷克斯：「甚至又再一次來搶奪磁脈水晶！」

夕華雪：「看來樂園要轉變為戒備狀態了，大家得小心了！」

雖然這一次的商討會議沒有討論出任何因應對策，不過也得知哈特是因外界力量受到控制，進而強行闖入樂園奪取水晶，再怎麼猜測也都無從得知他是怎麼知道『狼之樂園』這個地方的。這時已是晚上八點，大家也都累了，獨自回房休息睡覺，全園只有一間小木屋裡的燈還是亮著的。

哈特：「徒兒，真對不起，我不應該傷害你的！」

冰極風：「不，我知道你是被控制的，請問當時究竟發生甚麼事了？」

哈特：「唉──，總之是一言難盡啊！」

哈特：「原本以為憑著我一身魔功和火系技能可以遊遍天下時，不管遭遇到任何困境都能擺脫，甚至是和人類的那一場仗；結果沒想到，我竟然敗在那位老闆和技師的手下......」

=======鏡頭轉向戰鬥場景=======

手下們：「啊──！被燒得好痛啊，饒命啊！」（攤在地上動彈不得）

哈特：「真是遜到不行耶，這樣也還想攔我！」（轉身就走）

技師：「哼哼哼──！」（笑）

哈特：「誰！」

技師：「讓你瞧瞧人類科技的厲害！」

技師：（按下按鈕）

哈特：「什麼！」

在技師按下按鈕之後，哈特站的位置剛好是技師設陷阱的地方，被特殊鐵牢關住，這還不是最嚴重的，被鐵牢關住後，開始釋放電流讓哈特麻痺且動彈不得。

哈特：「喂──，不要拿這破鐵來關住我，沒有用的！」（揮爪示意）

哈特：「啊──！」（倒下）

哈特：「怎麼回事，身體麻掉完全不能動！」

技師：「接著再給你裝上這一個......！」

哈特：「啊啊──，我的頭，我的頭好痛！」

技師：「去吧！，去搶奪磁脈水晶回來；這機器可是會影響到你的腦波，任我控制，還是乖乖服從我吧！哈哈哈！」

老闆：「哈哈哈，不愧是我的好員工啊！」

技師：「謝謝老闆的讚賞！」

老闆：「嗯──我正在考慮要加多少的薪資給你呢？」（轉身）

技師：「不敢當，能完成老闆交代的事情，是屬下的職責！」

老闆：「很好，很好──，哈哈哈哈哈──！」

哈特：「可──可惡......。」（昏過去）
-----------------------------------------------------------

冰極風：「實在是太過份了，我現在就要去殺了那位老闆！」

哈特：「喂喂喂！連師父都拚不過了，你這樣貿然行動是做無謂的犧牲！」（拉住冰極風）

冰極風：「他們這樣對你耶，幸好傲斯頓突然出現，破壞了控制師父的怪機器。」

哈特：「唉，被人類操弄，師父還真有點不甘心啊！」

哈特：「好啦，不說了，徒兒我們還是早點休息吧！」

哈特：「不過師父第一次認識到傳說中的『狼之樂園』耶，地球上唯一的淨土！」

冰極風：「唯──唯一的淨土？」


＝＝＝第十六話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 小芸

奇比的小說還是一樣好笑＞＜
真的是超級好看的〜
大家的能力湊在一起獸魂指數衝到70000點那段好精彩啊（好刺眼（？
話說狼之樂園事地球上唯一的淨土這句話讓我還蠻有感觸的：3（我在說什麼＞

奇比的想像力真的超強@w@
繼續期待續集啦＞＜!!!!

----------


## 傲斯頓

原來我是忍者阿www
聽到忍者鱷魚我笑了XDD (被踹
原來哈特也是被控制住了
連哈特這麼強的獸也會人類抓住, 人類真是不容小覷阿!!

----------


## 極風

這集真的是太精采了   ><

戰鬥的部分看得都熱血沸騰了

這集也揭曉了一點樂園的秘密了

合力的部分似乎是融合了X學園跟終極X班   XD

竟然連忍者鱷魚都出現了

越來越期待下一集了

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

黑倫:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十七話　黑倫的離開]


哈特：「不過師父是第一次認識到傳說中的「狼之樂園」耶，果然──是地球上唯一的淨土！」

冰極風：「唯──唯一的淨土！？」

哈特：「是──啊──！」（話放慢了下來）

哈特OS：「糟糕，如果我說出來的話，會造成驚恐的！」

哈特OS：「但還有什麼比外界如同世界末日般的慘狀更壞的呢？」

冰極風：「師父？你是不是有什麼難言之隱？」

哈特：「不──！沒什麼......」（極力撇清）

哈特：「師父只是想，留在這邊也沒有用，更何況還給你們添了很大的麻煩。」

哈特：「師父還是繼續去雲遊四海好了！」

冰極風：「那我也要陪師父一起去！」

哈特：「徒兒，你聽著，如果師父繼續留在這邊的話，人類很有可能就會來找這個地方！你知道嗎？」

冰極風：「可是──，我想要師父留在這裡一陣子嘛。」

冰極風：「好不容易見到師父，又馬上要走，我很難過嘛──！」（低頭）

哈特：「好啦好啦，徒兒別難過，那師父就多留幾天在這裡好不好？」（摸頭）

冰極風：「嗯──。」（擦淚）

冰極風：「好，那我帶師父您介紹這個地方吧！」

哈特：「嗯嗯。」（跟著徒兒走）

冰極風帶著師父哈特起身離開小木屋，在夜晚中和師父在一起逛著樂園，然後就再也沒回到小木屋裡了，像是失蹤了一樣，就這樣到了隔天的中午，大家吃完午餐就一起去探望在獸醫院的蘭陵柳版主，並把昨天的事一一告訴了蘭陵柳。

=======鏡頭轉向獸醫護中心=======

貓醫師：「血壓正常，脈搏也正常，只是有點灼傷之外。」

貓醫師：「基本上都沒有什麼大礙！」

蘭陵柳：「呵呵，謝了貓醫師，這還是我第一次碰上這種敵人！」

蘭陵柳：「當時我已經將獸魂飆高到極致，使出最厲害的幻術對付他，結果還是不敵對手！」

小獥：「蘭陵柳葛格！你沒事吧！」（跑進來）

黑倫：「版主，現在覺得怎麼樣了？」

蘭陵柳：「你們，你們擺平他了嗎？」

托比：「別說是擺平他了，我們還救了他呢！」（驕傲）

銀月：「是啊，多虧我們同心協力，合力對抗他！」（自傲）

托比：「說實在的，我們還發現了驚獸的秘密！」

銀月：「是關於磁脈水......！」

黑倫：「噓──！噓──！」（瞪眼）

蘭陵柳：「磁脈什麼！黑倫！你都說出去了？」

黑倫：「我在想，呃──，這個......」

黑倫：「我想時機應該快成熟了，說不說也是遲早的問題。」

蘭陵柳：「除了磁脈水晶之外，你還有透漏什麼事？」

黑倫：「沒有了！」

夕華雪：「難道說，除了磁脈水晶，還有其他的秘密？」

蘭陵柳：「關於這個......，不方便透漏！」

銀月：「黑倫版主，要不要把哈特的事情給蘭陵柳知道啊？」

蘭陵柳：「哈特？哈特是誰？」

黑倫：「就是攻擊你的敵狼，不過他現在恢復正常了！」

小獥：「而且他還是被人類控制的喔，給你──！」（遞紅色的磁脈水晶）

蘭陵柳：「這！磁脈水晶怎麼會在你們的爪上？」

銀月：「我們推測，可能是人類利用磁脈水晶在做壞事，裝入機器然後控制哈特！」

黑倫：「而且還是找到這個地方來！」

黑倫：「蘭陵柳版主，我們要不要全面戒備啊？」

蘭陵柳：「天啊，該不會又要引發第二次人獸大戰了吧！」

全員：「第二次人獸大戰！」（驚嚇）

蘭陵柳：「黑倫，你就說那段歷史吧！」

黑倫：「好的。」

黑倫：「40年前，原本人類與獸、動物們還是過著幸福快樂的日子。」

但因為科技的興起，有很多大企業都看好這場商機，政府也需要靠著他們才能使國家經濟推動蓬勃發展，但人類的科技卻用錯了地方，滿足自己的慾望上面，而不是利用它創造出人獸共同便利的生活。

導致貧富差距越來越大，開始有了種族歧視，甚至不把獸放在眼裡，地球資源被濫用、土地過度開墾，完全沒有節制，然而一些官員有了權力之後，亂搞政策、修訂法條，民不聊生。

蘭陵柳：「直到那一次，我們獸族為了要解救困苦的人類還有我們自己，保衛村子不被都更，雖然只是不起眼的小村子，卻能撼動全世界所有的動物們，而引發了第一次的人獸交戰！」

黑倫：「長達五年的戰爭，奪走了無數個人和動物的性命，可是偏偏政府趨炎附勢、助紂為虐，根本站在有錢勢力的一方！，完全不管下屬的所作所為。」

黑倫：「而有些極端的獸族為了尊嚴，寧可死也不屈服，而造成那一獸族的絕種！」

蘭陵柳：「倖存的狼族為了生存，過著漫長無比的流亡日子，然後好不容易找到這個地方定居下來。」

蘭陵柳：「就之前所說的，是狼王的父親帶著狼族一同打造這個樂園的，目的是為了收容殘存的獸族。」

蘭陵柳：「由於這個樂園是由狼族所開墾，於是就命名為......」

黑倫：「狼之樂園！，至於樂園的機能運作就不能透漏給各位知道了！」

銀月：「原來如此啊！」

托比：「這也讓我們想起被殲滅的──」

銀月：「索亞利村！」（對望）

托比：「索亞利村！」（對望）

黑倫：「然後最近這幾年來，也有捍衛我們同胞的人類，上街抗議，不要讓地球遭受到破壞，讓動物們無法生存，可惜都打道回府！」

夕華雪：「光是這一點就夠讓我們很安慰的了！」

小獥：「你們有沒有發覺到就我們這幾隻獸而已？」

黑倫：「咦！冰極風、哈特、雷克斯呢？」

銀月：「傲斯頓呢？」

托比：「不知道。」

蘭陵柳：「好吧，我想我沒問題了，貓醫師幫我辦出院爪續吧！」

貓醫師端著藥物用力地放到旁邊的桌上，這讓蘭陵柳嚇了一跳，並且直述的對著蘭陵柳說出最保險的方案。

貓醫師：「不行！要先觀察一陣子才能出院，在那之前你都得吃藥與待在病床上靜養！」

蘭陵柳：「啊──？」（汗顏）

銀月：「呵呵，那版主你好好休養喔，我們先走了！」

小獥：「蘭陵柳葛格再見，謝謝你講這麼好聽的故事給我們聽！」

蘭陵柳：「那你們路上小心啊，呵呵──！」

到了晚上，似乎一天就這麼過去了，大家一如往常地都吃完了晚餐，聊天的內容不外乎述說著獸族與人類的故事。畢竟外面的世界這麼糟，可憐的村民或是弱勢人類都被大財團、資本家與政府壓榨，然而卻沒有像狼之樂園這樣的地方提供難民躲避災殃。究竟狼王離開前所說的與人類打交道的秘密是什麼，也只有黑倫和蘭陵柳知道而已。

這一晚回窩裡休息，大家為了補充體力和睡眠，都非常的早睡；不過這事情終究還是會發生，黑倫正準備上床就寢的時候，收到了一封秘密信件，不是樂園裡的內部網路寄的，而是從外界的網路傳送過來的。

黑倫：「嗯！有一封密件啊！」

黑倫：「奇怪！不是內部網路的信件？」（點開郵件）

黑倫：「這！這是！狼王白牙的密件！」（瞬間驚醒）

=======鏡頭轉向隔天早上=======
蘭陵柳：「什麼！你收到狼王白牙從外界傳遞過來的密件！」（驚訝）

黑倫：「噓──！噓──！」

蘭陵柳：「喔！對不起！」

黑倫：「蘭陵柳，你覺得應該怎麼辦，我得離開這裡了！」

蘭陵柳：「既來之則安之，看看狼王白牙上面交代什麼，就去做什麼。」

黑倫：「這件事情，要不要給大家知道？」

小獥：「嘻嘻嘻──，我要拿這些紅蘿蔔沙拉給蘭陵柳吃，他一定很喜歡！」

蘭陵柳：「你甚麼時候要出發？」

黑倫：「這一兩天，要到公司去上班。」

小獥：「嗷嗚？」（躲在門後偷聽）

蘭陵柳：「那變身術的技能練熟了嗎？」

黑倫：「練熟了，只是人類世界的規則我還不是很了解。」

蘭陵柳：「那就多看看一些文獻，對你去公司或多或少會有好處。」

黑倫：「知道了。」

小獥OS：「不會吧！黑倫葛格要離開了！」

小獥：「我還是去跟大家說好了！」

小獥：「翔風狼影！」（咻──）

=======鏡頭轉向狼群集會岩=======
雷克斯：「一樓、二樓、三樓！」

雷克斯：「耶──，我是目前攀爬岩石最高的狼！」

托比：「你等著，我馬上比你跳得更高！」

夕華雪：「這是你們狼族玩的遊戲嗎？」

銀月：「呵呵呵，我只能跳到一樓半而已，好高喔！」（懼高）

小獥：「各位──，不得了了！」

小獥：「不得了了，不得了了，出事了！」

夕華雪：「怎麼啦？可愛的小傢伙，什麼事這麼慌慌張張的！」

小獥：「黑倫他，黑倫葛格他，他要離開樂園了！」

雷克斯：「什麼！離開樂園！」（慢慢跳下來）

托比：「為什麼！為什麼他要離開？他不是版主嗎？」

銀月：「等等，這情景好像在哪遇過？」

銀月：「明明是版主，卻要突然卸下責任離開樂園！」

銀月：「不就跟狼王白牙很像嗎？」

小獥：「總之，我是聽到什麼，公司、變身術之類的。」

小獥：「而且黑倫葛格這一兩天就要走了！」

雷克斯：「那他有說幻想森林的版主要給誰當嗎？」

黑倫：「嘿──，大家早啊！」

黑倫：「大家都怎麼了？怎麼一早就很藍色（憂鬱）？」

托比：「版主，你要離開樂園是真的嗎？」

黑倫：「這......」

黑倫：「是，我要離開了。」（驚愕一秒後恢復鎮定）

銀月：「發生什麼事，為什麼你要卸下版主的職務離開？」

黑倫：「唉──，原本我想要跟大家坦白的講，沒想到你們都知道了！」

黑倫：「是因為──是因為我昨晚收到狼王白牙的密件了！」

托比：「蜜餞？」（歪頭）

夕華雪：「那很好呀，收到狼王送的蜜餞，我們大家就一起分著吃吧！」

黑倫：「嗯──！」（點頭）

黑倫：「欸！不是那個蜜餞，是秘密郵件！」（恍然大悟）

小獥：「秘密──郵件？」

黑倫：「既然大家都知道了，那我就放心了。」

雷克斯：「那白拓呢？」

黑倫：「剛剛傳了一封郵件給他了。」

小獥：「對了，怎麼沒看到冰極風和哈特葛格狼呢？」

銀月：「雷克斯你知道嗎？」

雷克斯：「我不知道，昨晚他也沒有回小木屋，不知道發生什麼事了。」

雷克斯：「不過我相信他一定跟他師父在一起！」

黑倫：「托比，你是從我眼中、認為你是最有實力，最信任的狼。」

黑倫：「我打算將幻想森林版主的職位，交接給你！」

黑倫的這一句話，驚動了在場所有的獸，要把版主的位子讓給托比，就連身為他朋友的雷克斯和銀月聽到也如此的震驚！

托比：「黑倫版主！我──我──我──我可能不太適合擔任版主這麼重大的職務耶！」

黑倫：「你放心，白拓和蘭陵柳，還有大家都會輔佐你的！」

黑倫：「還剩冰極風他還不知道吧，我得在離開之前把這件事情告訴他才行！」（轉身離開）

小獥：「黑倫葛格，你不要走啦！」（拉住）

黑倫被小獥這麼求情的一拉，似乎也對小獥動了感情，畢竟與小獥相處最久的，也只有黑倫一獸；如今黑倫要離開樂園心裡當然會有一點點的不捨，小獥似乎還有很多心裡的話沒跟黑倫訴說，雖然是隻虎獸也喜歡著像小獥這麼值得憐愛的幼狼，彷彿時間頓時慢了下來，靜靜的、週遭事物停止擺動，而小獥望著黑倫的背說了一句話。

小獥：「黑倫葛格，這段時間，真的謝謝你！」

黑倫：「不用道謝，這本來就是版主應盡的責任。」

小獥：「那黑倫葛格還會回來嗎？不會像狼王一樣，一去就不回來了吧！」

黑倫：「你放心，一定──我一定會再回來的──！」

黑倫：「銀月！，小獥就交給你了」（跑走）

小獥：「黑倫葛格！」

全員：「黑倫──！」

黑倫OS：「謝謝你們，在樂園裡我度過了很多美好的日子！」

黑倫OS：「這些回憶──我是絕對不會忘記的！」（激動落淚）


＝＝＝第十七話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

小獥:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十八話　友情]


白拓：「真是的！沒想到蘭陵柳版主不在，我還要幫他擔起守衛的責任！」（喝茶）

白拓：「不過這工作也挺輕鬆的，沒想到蘭陵柳這麼有閒情逸致啊，訂購這麼多茶包，連我都想泡茶來喝！」

白拓：「哦！還有茶壺、茶具耶，我再看看還能挖到什麼寶？」（翻）

白拓：「OH──MY──！」（啞口無言）

似乎白拓翻到了不該翻的東西，這時有狼進來了，隨著木門喀拉的聲響，白拓急忙把這些東西放回去，裝作淡定的喝著紅茶。

冰極風：「白拓，原來你在這裡呀！」

白拓：「是啊，因為蘭陵柳不在，所以就當起看守狼囉。」

哈特：「初次見面你好！」

白拓：「你好──！」

冰極風：「白拓，麻煩你帶我師父去建新獸報到的資料好不好？」

白拓：「新獸報到嗎？好啊！」

冰極風：「那也順便安排我師父住宿的地點。」

白拓：「好的──！」

白拓：「唉──，想不到蘭陵柳受了傷由我代替他值班。」

白拓：「就連黑倫版主也要卸任離開樂園了，真不知如何是好啊──！」

冰極風：「什麼！你說什麼！黑倫版主卸任，怎麼回事？」

白拓：「昨晚黑倫版主收到狼王白牙的密令，說要卸任版主的職務去狼王那裡，目前我只知道的就這些而已。」

冰極風：「怎麼會，怎麼會這個樣子！」

冰極風：「我師父就麻煩你了，我要去找黑倫──！」（跑出門外）

哈特：「徒兒！」

白拓：「冰極風！」

冰極風OS：「為什麼，為什麼！上次是狼王，這次是黑倫！」

冰極風OS：「到底為什麼，究竟樂園的秘密到底還有什麼是我不知道的！」

冰極風跑著跑著，一心只想趕快找到黑倫，從白拓口中說出來的消息讓冰極風簡直是不敢相信，打算當面問黑倫清楚，而跑到了幻想森林的版區。

冰極風：「黑倫版主──！」（在森林裡大喊）

冰極風：「不會吧，真的不在了嗎？」

以為版主已經不在幻想森林裡了，甚至連道別的機會都沒有，正當冰極風這麼想著時，黑倫正站在冰極風的後方。

黑倫：「冰極風──！冰極風是你嗎？」

冰極風：「黑倫版主！」

黑倫：「太好了，我正想要......！」

冰極風：「火系技能──火焰彈！」（攻擊）

黑倫：「咿！」（防禦）

黑倫：「冰極風，你怎麼......？」

冰極風：「快說，這到底是怎麼回事，為什麼你要離開！」

黑倫：「原來......，你都知道了！」

冰極風：「我是從白拓版主那邊知道的！」

冰極風：「你最好把樂園的秘密通通一次全說出來，除了磁脈水晶之外！」

冰極風：「狼王又為什麼要你卸下版主的位子，離開狼樂！」

黑倫：「冰極風，聽我說！我知道這答案會讓你很難接受......。」

黑倫：「但是，樂園的秘密，我是真的不能說！」

冰極風：「那你到底要去哪裡，至少要讓我知道吧！」

黑倫：「唉──，我去的地方，也很有可能是你之前去過的地方！」

冰極風：「我去過的地方？」

黑倫：「沒錯，我要到人類世界，為你們打拼了！」

黑倫：「不過我找到你，能和你道別，我想在狼之樂園的任務就算結束了！」

冰極風：「什麼道別？什麼任務？你聽著！」

冰極風：「我是不可能看著你出去被人類所踐踏，連我師父都被人類的機器所控制了！」

冰極風：「如果你出了什麼意外，我會跟你沒完沒了！」（激動）

黑倫：「冰極風......」

冰極風：「拜託你不要走好不好──！」（泛淚）

冰極風：「你是我們樂園最好的虎獸人版主！」

黑倫：「對不起──，冰極風！我已經打算在今晚就要離開了，為了樂園，我什麼都願意！」（轉身離開）

冰極風：「黑倫！」（拿出焱烺之斧朝向黑倫）

冰極風：「如果你堅持要聽從狼王的命令要走的話！」

冰極風：「先過我這一關！」

黑倫：「冰極風，你為什麼這麼捨不得我走？」

冰極風：「就因為你是最好的版主，我不會讓你走的，還有──！」

冰極風：「今天我們就來分出個勝負，如果我輸了，你要走隨便你！」

冰極風：「如果我贏的話，你就繼續留下來，當我們幻想森林的版主！」

冰極風：「呀啊！」（砍擊）

黑倫：「迅雷殛！」（拿出熾雷之刃抵擋）

冰極風：[獸魂指數──1000↑>>2100↑>>2780↑>>4100↑>>5300↑>>6800↑>>7700↑>>8500↑>>9400↑]

黑倫：[獸魂指數──1200↑>>2500↑>>3600↑>>4283↑>>6500↑>>7000↑>>7450↑>>8627↑>>9000↑>>9800↑]

冰極風：「接招！火系技能──極焰炸裂！」

黑倫：「雷系技能──塵光雷電！」

=======鏡頭轉向狼群集會岩=======
托比：「怎麼辦，黑倫版主要走了！」

小獥：「至少我們能送他什麼東西才好吧！」

銀月：「對啊，他是樂園裡最好的版主，不送他道別禮那怎麼好意思！」

銀月：「雖然畢竟才剛認識沒幾天，就要走了......。」

雷克斯：「但這是狼王白牙的密令，也沒辦法，不知道在信件裡狼王寫了什麼？」

夕華雪：「唉──，有的時候連最帥氣的羊都留不住他呢──！」

全員：「你不要在那邊說風涼話！」（怒）

夕華雪：「咦！有獸在戰鬥？」（感應到）

雷克斯：「不會吧！難道是哈特和冰極風！」（深吸一口氣）

托比：「不可能吧！」

哈特：「喂──，各位──！」（跑過來）

全員：「哈特？」

哈特：「你們有沒有看見我徒兒？」

小獥：「沒有耶，你們不是在一起嗎？」

雷克斯：「咦！難道冰極風沒跟你在一起嗎？」

哈特：「事實上，前一分鐘我是跟徒兒還在一起啦，他帶我去狼之樂園的報到處，但聽說某版主要離開的消息，他就衝出去了！」

夕華雪：「那他有可能去找黑倫了。」

銀月&小獥：「我知道在哪裡！」（異口同聲）

哈特：「好吧，快帶我去！」

托比：「嗯，我們走吧！」

=======鏡頭轉向幻想森林=======
冰極風：「我是──絕對不會輸的！」（喘息）

黑倫：「冰極風，你真的變強了，但是你是阻止不了我的，憑你的9400點的獸魂指數是不可能打敗我！」

冰極風：「是嗎？」（垂頭竊笑）

冰極風：「我跟隨師父一段時間，也練成了狼族最禁忌的黑魔法！」

冰極風：「現在我要發動魔功來跟你一決勝負！」（抬起頭）

冰極風：[魔化獸魂指數──9400↑>>9550↑>>9680↑>>9850↑>>10000↑>>10200↑>>10350↑]

黑倫：「冰極風......！」

冰極風：「留下來！」

冰極風飆起了魔功，變得比黑倫還強，使出炎翼噴射讓自己全身著火衝向黑倫，在攻擊時還保留著情感，一聲「留下來」，讓黑倫片刻間感動了一下，之後就站在原地絲毫沒有做出防禦的舉動，等著冰極風的強硬攻擊，就在這時一群黑倫的獸友及時出現。

小獥：「黑倫葛格！」

銀月：「冰極風不要啊！」

「什麼！」冰極風發現黑倫並沒有做出任何防禦，就突然中斷攻擊撞倒黑倫。

冰極風：（撞倒黑倫）

黑倫：（被撞倒）

雷克斯：「冰極風！」（跑過去）

黑倫：「你怎麼收功了？」

冰極風：「黑倫你這個笨蛋，為什麼不防禦又收起獸魂指數！」（抖音）

冰極風：「我怕我的魔功失控了把你殺了怎麼辦！」

黑倫：「哼哼──！」（竊笑）

黑倫：「看來又是我贏了，友情的力量果然能使獸心軟！」

雷克斯：「冰極風！黑倫！你們沒事吧！」

撲倒在黑倫身上的冰極風，正在底下竊竊私語著，這樣肢體的接觸很容易讓別獸產生遐想。

小獥：「你──你們在做什麼呀？」

夕華雪：「喔──！看來雷克斯有情敵了！」

雷克斯：「花花羊，不要講這些話讓我生氣好不好！」（怒）

冰極風：「好吧，你贏了，你可以走了。」（起身背對著黑倫）

哈特：「徒兒......」

冰極風：「師父，我們走吧！」

黑倫：「沒想到，你們大家都跑來啦！」

銀月：「黑倫，在你離開之前，我們想要送你一個特別的禮物。」

黑倫：「大家──！」（感動）

蘭陵柳：「黑倫，接著！」（把綠色的磁脈水晶給黑倫）

黑倫：「這是？」（接住）

托比：「蘭陵柳版主！你康復了？」

蘭陵柳：「我是偷跑出來的！噓！別大聲嚷嚷！」

黑倫：「怎麼給我這個？」

蘭陵柳：「希望你往後的路上，遇到非要戰鬥不可的時候，磁脈水晶可以幫你打破獸魂指數的極限，讓你能夠擁有破萬點的強大力量！」

黑倫：「謝了──，蘭陵柳，能和你一起同職我真的很高興！」

小獥：「黑倫葛格！」（抱住）

托比：「我也要來抱一下──！」

夕華雪：「也讓我這隻帥羊抱一下吧！」（抱住）

在大家的擁抱下，黑倫感受到群獸間最溫暖的友誼，收到大家這樣的道別禮之後，與黑倫相處的時間只剩下短短的五個小時。夜幕降臨，蘭陵柳秘密的開啟樂園幻界的大門，黑倫提著一箱一箱裝有磁脈水晶的公事包，在夜晚可是搞得很神秘。

蘭陵柳也上前幫忙，把這些黑色手提的公事包放入托比和銀月搶來的賓士轎車（請看第一話）。原來在之前蘭陵柳已經知道這輛賓士轎車是銀月和托比開來的，便神不知鬼不覺A到樂園裡面進行保養，燃料箱裏頭也裝滿了燃油，可以讓黑倫開車上路了。

=======鏡頭轉移到樂園的飯廳=======
小獥：「黑倫葛格好像走了，都沒看到他來跟我們共享最後的晚餐了。」（失落）

銀月：「別難過，至少有我們在啊，陪你一起共享晚餐。」

雷克斯：「冰極風，你還好嗎？」

冰極風：「我──我還好呀，來來來，吃肉──！」（夾）

托比：「版主不在了，可是飯廳還是一樣這麼熱鬧，這麼多獸在用餐。」

白拓：「誰說不在的啊，你不是就在這裡嗎？」

托比：「我？當然啦，晚餐時間我不在這裡，我還會去哪？」

夕華雪：「看樣子你好像搞不清楚狀況喔──！」（微笑示意）

小獥：「恭喜托比葛格當上幻想森林的版主，耶──！」（舉起裝滿果汁的杯子）

雷克斯：「我們為托比當上版主乾一杯吧！」

全員：「乾──！」（舉起杯子）

托比：「喂！等等，我還沒有心理準備啊！」

白拓：「版主的位子你是當定了，嘿嘿嘿！」（詭異的笑）

托比：「這──這個，我恐怕......！」

銀月：「放心啦，有我們在，絕對不會讓你丟臉的！」

夕華雪：「是啊，哈哈哈！」

冰極風：「我吃飽了。」（離開座位）

哈特：「徒兒！」（正起身要跟著徒兒）

雷克斯：「我去陪他。」（離開座位）

銀月：「冰極風要去哪啊？」

白拓：「不知道，可能是想去找黑倫吧。」

托比：「不然我們大家一起去陪他好了。」

哈特：「不用不用，沒事的，雷克斯去找他了。」

哈特：「所以......，我們......。」

哈特：「不要太打草驚蛇，坐下來吃完飯吧。」

銀月：「那好吧，如果是雷克斯陪著他，那應該沒有問題的。」

小獥：「是啊，這樣我們就不需要擔心了！」

在此同時，雷克斯跟著冰極風跑到樂園的大門口前面，正好看到黑倫和蘭陵柳不曉得在秘密地進行什麼事，冰極風利用周遭的灌木叢躲躲閃閃，為的是不讓蘭陵柳發現，就連談話的聲音都像是在講悄悄話。

雷克斯：「喂！冰極風，你打算要怎麼做？」（小聲說話）

冰極風：「你跟來幹嘛，這是我自己的決定，請你不要管我！」

雷克斯：「你該不會是想要躲進車子裡面去吧！」

冰極風：「不然咧，我要跟著黑倫，才能知道他究竟要去什麼地方！」

雷克斯：「你瘋啦你？」

冰極風：「上次是因為要救你才跟丟狼王，這一次......，我絕不能再失誤了！」（跑走）

雷克斯：「喂喂！冰極風！」（跟著）

黑倫：「身分證件、買賣交易、西裝一套、磁脈水晶，我想都準備好了。」

蘭陵柳：「嗯，那祝你一切順利，另外，托比那邊，我會好好輔佐他的。」

黑倫：「嗯，樂園的事就交給你們了。」

蘭陵柳：「沒問題！」

冰極風：「你跟來幹什麼，不是說不要跟著我嗎？」（已經躲進車子的後車廂）

雷克斯：「你聽著，不管發生甚麼事，我都會一直和你在一起的，不論是那天涯海角，還是罪惡的地獄，我都會陪著你的！」（握住爪）

冰極風：「雷──雷克斯！」（感動）

黑倫關上車門，鑰匙在插孔轉了半圈後，啟動車子，並將車頭燈給打開，照亮前方黑暗的道路，蘭陵柳跟黑倫道別後，黑倫從車窗伸出爪揮了揮，一切都要開始了，人類的陰謀即將浮上檯面。

黑倫OS：「再見了，狼之樂園！」

蘭陵柳：「路上小心喔！」

黑倫：（從車窗伸出爪揮一揮向蘭陵柳道別）

蘭陵柳OS：「祈禱獸神，不要再引發第二次人獸大戰了！」


＝＝＝第十八話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

夕華雪:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第十九話　記憶線索]


蘭陵柳：「路上小心喔！」

黑倫：（從車窗伸出爪揮一揮向蘭陵柳道別）

蘭陵柳OS：「祈禱獸神，不要再引發第二次人獸大戰了！」

=======鏡頭轉向樂園飯廳=======

「好慢喔，他們怎麼到現在還沒回來？」小獥望著冰極風和雷克斯的空位，憂心說道。

托比：「是啊，我們都吃完肉了。」

白拓：「會不會他們早就回去小木屋裡了？」

銀月：「有可能喔！」

哈特：「那我們趕快回去吧，我現在有點擔心徒兒的狀況！」

小獥：「嗯，我們回去吧！」

這時候夕華雪藏在羊毛裡的爪機（手機）突然響了起來，這也驚動了大家，為什麼夕華雪來樂園幾天而已都沒聽過他的爪機聲響，平常耍帥風度翩翩的夕華雪頓時臉色大變。

托比：「怎麼了？」

夕華雪：「沒──沒事，是我手機的鬧鐘沒關啦！」

銀月：「哇，帥氣羊果然就是不一樣，居然藏有人類通訊用的手機耶！」

小獥：「真的好好奇，羊葛格來樂園的時候都沒聽過他爪機響過。」

夕華雪：「呵呵呵，我去一旁把鬧鐘關掉喔，等會兒我還有事情要做，你們先回去吧！」（跑走）

白拓：「嗯──，新手機呀，看樣子我們狼樂也要跟上潮流了！」（眼鏡閃爍）

小獥：「白拓葛格，你該不會又想發明什麼東西了呀？」

夕華雪躲到暗處，把平滑爪機開啟通話，很明顯是外界的聯繫，夕華雪口氣很不好的回了電話。

夕華雪：「喂──，你打來幹什麼！」

？？經紀人：「這麼久沒見，口氣不要這麼不好嘛──！」（傲慢態度）

夕華雪：「死人類，我已經不想再當明星了，我為你們賣命兩年多了，再說......，我不會回去了！」

？？經紀人：「不回來嗎？那還真是可惜啊，呵呵呵呵呵──！」（邪惡的笑）

夕華雪：「你笑什麼？當初我跟你簽合約是做兩年的工作事業喔！」

？？經紀人：「哈哈哈，你還是先回來，再看看是什麼樣的情況吧！你的羊群們出賣了你，現在你欠債累累，你是要回來繼續賣命呢，還是要一隻一隻的......，呵呵！任討債集團的宰割！」

夕華雪：「好吧......。讓我考慮考慮，過幾天再給你答案。」

？？經紀人：「給你三天的時間考慮，反正......，我是不缺那筆錢啦，掰囉！」（掛斷）

夕華雪：「可惡──！」（掛斷）

夕華雪：「呃啊啊啊──！」（憤怒扔爪機）

這一晚，除了黑倫的離開之外，另一場風暴即將登上檯面，夕華雪憤怒的掛斷爪機後，他完全不知道未來該怎麼抉擇，是要回去賣命一輩子，還是繼續待在樂園裡享樂往後的日子，如果不回去的話他的羊群們就會有危險，然而跟大家飯廳門前散會之後，夕華雪就不見了，也沒有回到小木屋裡，同一時間，黑倫正開著車前往著人類都市，卻不知道車後頭裡有著冰極風和雷克斯。

雷克斯：「冰極風，往後還要請你多多照顧囉！」（燦笑）

冰極風：「現在不是說這種話的時候吧，不知道黑倫是不是去找狼王白牙。」

雷克斯：「我想一定是的，不管最後的結果是什麼，我都會一直支持你想做的事情喔。」

冰極風：「為什麼？為什麼你要對我這麼好？」

雷克斯：「你很怕寂寞對不對！」

冰極風：「才......才沒這回事呢！我一點都不會覺得寂寞！」

雷克斯：「別再隱藏自己了。」

雷克斯：「我看得出來你都是一直在裝堅強，當版主和狼王要離開時，你會這麼激動不是沒有原因的！」

冰極風：「雷克斯......」

雷克斯：「你放心，有我陪著你！」（緊握著冰極風的爪）

冰極風：「沒想到，再次回到樂園裡還有隻對我好的狼，願意跟我一起同行。」（望著雷克斯）

冰極風：「過去在樂園裡，被狼王還有如同兄長的黑倫所照顧。」

冰極風：「但是他們一離開，我就失去了可以依賴的對象！不知道該怎麼辦。」

冰極風：「直到你出現，我才明白，我還有可以依靠的獸陪伴著！」

雷克斯：「沒事的，我們狼族也是群體生活，不會獨自生活，不管過多久，永遠都是獸友。」

冰極風：「嗯！謝謝你，雷克斯！」

=======鏡頭轉向樂園小木屋=======
托比：「這麼晚了，怎麼不見冰極風和雷克斯狼啊？」

銀月：「對啊，都快十一點了，他們也應該早就回來了。」

托比：「會不會他們跑去樓上找夕華雪睡了？ 」

小獥：「可是也沒聽到任何獸走到三樓的腳步聲啊。」

銀月：「忽然覺得房間好空洞喔，少了很多獸的感覺。」

哈特：（敲門）

托比：「請進。」

哈特：「那個──，我徒兒有跟你們住在同一房裡嗎？」

銀月：「沒有耶，不會是失蹤了吧？」

哈特：「而且，我有不好的預感，我怕他們是跟著黑倫一起離開樂園了。」

托比：「不然我們明天再去找找他們好了。」

小獥：「但願他們還沒有離開。」

哈特：「還有，今晚可以跟你們一起睡嗎？」

銀月：「為什麼啊？」

哈特：「因為那隻長得很帥很帥的那隻羊，到現在也還沒有回來。」

銀月：「哇！不會他也搞失蹤了吧。」

銀月：「版主！要不要聯絡一下趣味實驗室版區的白拓。」

托比：「好吧，我們到一樓去找蘭陵柳借用一下機器。」

原本正準備要動身去樓下找蘭陵柳借通訊設備的時候，蘭陵柳急忙地跑上來，想確認一下獸數，簡單來說就是晚點名。

蘭陵柳：「請問一下，這房間有幾隻獸啊？」

托比：「原本有很多隻，但今晚很空蕩不知為什麼。」

蘭陵柳：「好，那我先確認一下來點個名。」

蘭陵柳：「沒到的舉爪──」

小獥：「蛤？！！」

哈特：「第一次聽到這麼稀奇的點點名。」（傻掉）

蘭陵柳：「好吧，看樣子他們真的失蹤了。」

托比：「失蹤了！？樂園這麼大，我猜想他們一定還在某個角落裡。」

蘭陵柳：「省省吧，剛剛我看了很多支樂園裡的監視設備，夕華雪、冰極風、雷克斯，都找不到他們的蹤跡和影子。」

哈特：「怎麼會這樣，我擔心的事情居然發生了，他們一定是離開樂園了。」

蘭陵柳：「好啦，各位今晚就早點睡，明天一早就出動尋找他們。」

全員：「好──。」

=======鏡頭轉移到樂園外面=======
夕華雪OS：「這到底是怎麼一回事，為什麼我會背負這麼龐大的債務。」

夕華雪OS：「哼，人類真是越來越沒有規矩了，他們一定是設下陷阱，讓原本高貴的羊族們瞬間成了低賤的窮羊！」

夕華雪OS：「不行！這件事一定要查清楚。」（拿出爪機）

夕華雪：「經紀人的電話號碼是......。」

夕華雪：「喂─，我有件事情想找你問問──。」

隔天，太陽升起，閃耀的陽光照進車窗裡，自動駕駛在高速公路上，現在是早上九點鐘，黑倫睡醒後看著車內的電子時鐘，這個時間也差不多下交流道去某城鎮吃早點。

黑倫：「哦──！陽光好刺眼，肚子也有點餓了。」

黑倫：「好，就去前面的城鎮看有沒有東西吃好了。」

開車下交流道後，首先就是要找間餐廳用餐，黑倫東瞧瞧西看看，確認附近是否有獸居住，如果沒有的話很有可能這座城鎮是不允許獸進入的，絕對是規劃給人類居住的高級住宅區。

好不容易找到一家名為『最好吃的牛排館』，然而這間牛排館也挺貼心的，有準備給客人專用的停車位，黑倫小心翼翼的將車準確地停在停車格內，為了以防萬一保住自己的命，黑倫使用變身術變成了百分之百的人類，在車裡變裝，搞得像一般上班族那樣，這時在車廂裏頭也睡醒的冰極風和雷克斯......

冰極風：「車停了！！」

雷克斯：「我們要出去看一看嗎？」

冰極風：「等一下，先觀察周遭附近有沒有要抓我們的人類。」

冰極風小心翼翼地開了後車箱，望著眼前的是非常陌生的地方，似乎還不知道這裡只是停車場，不過黑倫又走了回來，他照照後照鏡，看看自己的服儀是否妥當，對於不熟識的人類世界，黑倫總是以謹慎的態度別讓自己陷入麻煩之中，打理完後便走向牛排館。 

雷克斯：「欸──，我們到底身在何處啊？」

冰極風：「哦─！我看到了一間牛排館，不曉得有沒有獸進去裡面用餐耶。」

雷克斯：「冰極風，我看還是算了啦，餓個幾天也沒關係。」

冰極風：「啊哈！！，找到了，聽我說喔雷克斯，首先這樣......」（耳語）

雷克斯：「這太危險了吧，一定馬上就會被識破的。」

冰極風：「那也只能賭賭看了。」（跳出車箱）

雷克斯：「喂！冰極風！！」

冰極風：「你要不要下車，那位打領帶的笨人類要進去了。」

雷克斯：「好吧。」（跳下車）

（狼之樂園—狼群集會岩）
托比：「找到他們了嗎？」

銀月：「沒有，我這邊也沒找到。」

小獥：「我問過白拓葛格了，就連他發明的樂園追蹤定位系統也找不到他們。」

銀月：「如果真像蘭陵柳說的，他們很有可能跟著黑倫一起離開樂園了。」

托比：「可是，夕華雪也沒道理跟他們一起上路啊！」

銀月：「別說這麼多了，再趕快找找！」

小獥：「那！我先去樂園外面附近找一找好了！」

托比：「小獥！樂園外面你自己要小心喔！」

小獥：「我會的！」

=======鏡頭轉向幻想森林=======
「徒兒真沒意思，就這樣不告而別！」哈特獨自坐在盪鞦韆上，望著天空喃喃自語，不時還說上幾句有名的詩句嘆著。

蘭陵柳：「哈特！這麼早啊。」

哈特：「是你啊，蘭陵柳版主，找我有事？」

蘭陵柳：「咦？我都還沒有向你自我介紹，你怎麼會知道我的名字？」

哈特：「其實這都是徒兒告訴我的，前天晚上呀，我跟徒兒慢走在夜晚的樂園。」

哈特：「讓我見識很多你們樂園的東西，也告訴我你們的事情。」

蘭陵柳：「不會連我的一些小道八卦都說出去了吧！？」

哈特：「還不至於啦。」

蘭陵柳：「哈特，你徒兒冰極風離開樂園，你會不會擔心他的安危？」

哈特：「在我的魔功修練之路，甚麼大風大浪我沒見過！」（站起來）

哈特：「只希望我傳授給他的技能可以派得上用場，應付人類。」

哈特：「留師父一隻狼在這自己卻離開了，話說回來這裡打造的真好，還有版主在管理。」（看看眼前的遊樂設施）

蘭陵柳：「其實我有一件事想要問你。」

哈特：「什麼事？」

蘭陵柳：「你還記得當初你是怎麼被人類控制的嗎？」

哈特：「吼！說到這裡我就氣，就算我沒開外掛（魔功）他們也不是我的對手！」

哈特：「只能說人類的科技實在是太厲害了。」

哈特：「等我清醒過來的時候就見到我徒兒一臉擔心的樣子了。」

蘭陵柳：「看著我的眼睛！」

哈特：「嗯？」（看）

蘭陵柳：「幻系技能──讀！」

蘭陵柳對著哈特使出幻術，透過技能來讀出哈特被控制後的記憶，想從中得知他是如何知道狼之樂園這個地方，又是怎麼找到的？可惜不盡其意，讀取出來的幾乎是空白的記憶。

蘭陵柳OS：「奇怪，被控制後的記憶竟然是空白的，難道是魔功？」

蘭陵柳OS：「不對，莫非是機器影響到哈特的大腦嗎？」

哈特：「怎麼回事，我剛剛好像......」（眨眼）

蘭陵柳：「我還有事，先走囉。」

哈特：「喔，掰掰！」

哈特：「剛剛我好像中了幻術，算了，管他的。」

（狼之樂園—趣味實驗室）

白拓：「甚麼！你說哈特被控制的這段期間，記憶全部都是空白的？」

蘭陵柳：「沒有錯，任何獸中了我的幻術後，都會一五一十地說出事實來，就算不記得也會從腦的潛意識裡的記憶透漏影像才對！」

蘭陵柳：「可是這次不一樣，完全沒有畫面和任何影像！」

蘭陵柳：「所以我想從你這邊看能不能討論出結論。」

白拓：「依我猜，有兩種可能！」

白拓：「第一種，機器在控制哈特後，因為磁脈水晶開啟了他身上強大的魔性。」

白拓：「連帶影響他的腦意識，所以無法存入記憶，不知道自己做了什麼，完全是空白的。」

白拓：「只聽從機器電腦的命令做動作。」

蘭陵柳：「另一種呢？」

白拓：「另一種更可怕了，控制後的這段記憶，存入了機器裡的晶片，但現在那怪機器被傲斯頓摧毀了。」

白拓：「看能不能在幻想森林那邊找到殘破的記憶晶片，或許我的科學技術可以修復它！」

蘭陵柳：「存入記憶晶片？那或許可以得知他是怎麼來到這裡的，起碼有一絲線索。」

蘭陵柳：「但是你說的可怕，可怕的地方在哪？」

白拓：「哈特被控制的這段時間，記憶雖然是存入了機器裡面的晶片那還無所謂，可怕的地方就在於他有沒有被人類給監控，若真是那樣的話，那我們狼之樂園不就......」

蘭陵柳：「不就曝光了！」（臉色凝重）


＝＝＝第十九話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 極風

這次一次更新三集

奇比真的超大方了  ><

看到黑倫要離開那一段真的快流淚了   QWQ   (好感動啊!!!)

而且竟然撲上黑倫了阿!!!!   (不知道以後會不會有意外的發展  (?)

夕華雪竟然是明星!!!   看來這三集裡真的爆出了不少秘密

終於進展到了人類的世界了

越來越期待接下來的劇情   奇比加油!!!

----------


## 卡斯特

剛才一時興起一口氣從第一話看到第十九話
實在太好看了~~~

黑倫要離開的那一段實在是QAQQQ
每隻獸都好強大喔!!

越來越精彩了呢!
奇比小說加油喔~~~

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上九點半，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

小狼虎哉:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第二十話　餐廳大混戰]


小獥：「羊葛格、極風葛格你們在哪裡──。」（喊叫）

小獥：「這樣找根本像無頭蒼蠅一樣亂飛，沒有目標嘛。」

小獥：「唉──」（垂頭喪氣）

夕華雪：「诶，小傢伙，你怎麼跑到樂園外面來了呢？」

小獥：「帥氣的羊葛格！太好了你沒離開。」（跑過去）

小獥：「你知道嗎？最近樂園發生好多事，冰極風和雷克斯他們也離開了！」

夕華雪：「離開啊......」

小獥：「羊葛格你怎麼了啊？好像有心事的樣子。」

夕華雪：「才來樂園沒幾天而已......」

夕華雪：「小獥，其實我也要離開了。」

小獥：「為什麼，連羊葛格也要離開！」

夕華雪：「說來話長，短時間之內是不會回到樂園的。」

夕華雪：「我得要回我的故鄉了。」

夕華雪：「再見了，可愛的小傢伙。」（帥氣的走掉）

小獥：「吼──這幾天是怎麼了，樂園為什麼會走這麼多獸！」

小獥：「難道他們是嫌通告費、薪水太少不來演了？」

小獥：「不對不對，我在說什麼？」（搖搖頭）

小獥：「不行！得去通知大家才行！」

=======鏡頭轉向樂園的小木屋=======

托比：「真是的，樂園這麼好的地方，為什麼他們要出去送死啊？」（躺床）

銀月：「黑倫是個好版主，像冰極風那麼重感情的一定會跟隨他離開。」（偷懶）

小獥：「各位！」（匆匆忙忙跑上樓）

小獥：「大事不好了，羊葛格他──！」
----------------------------------------------------------

蘭陵柳：「你真的考慮清楚了嗎？」

夕華雪：「是的，我決定要回去我的故鄉了。」

托比：「齁──昨晚都不見你羊影，現在你可終於出現了！」（走下樓）

蘭陵柳：「各位，你們要有點心理準備，這隻剛來沒幾天的帥羊準備要回他的故鄉了。」

銀月：「這個我聽小獥在樓上說過了。」

托比：「為什麼他要回故鄉？」

蘭陵柳：「因為他現在正背負著上千萬的債務，如果不回去的話，他的羊友們會有危險。」

小獥：「羊葛格，你真的要回去了嗎？」

夕華雪：「小傢伙，你不用擔心，我只是要回去還清債務而已。」（摸摸小獥下巴）

夕華雪：「畢竟，這也是我一隻羊的事情嘛，我還會再回來的。」

銀月：「可是，有什麼麻煩，我們大家一起想辦法啊，或許我們有可以幫得上忙的地方啊。」

夕華雪：「不了，我不想要連你們也一起被拖下水。」

夕華雪：「好了，反正我已經跟他談好了，呵哈──，昨晚我都沒什麼睡，我去補眠一下喔！」（走上樓）

銀月：「這是巧合嗎？每一隻都離開樂園了，那下一隻會是誰？」

銀月：「會是你嗎？」（望著托比）

托比：「別看我，沒事我離開幹嘛？」

托比：「大家都有各自的任務，不得不離開樂園啊。」

蘭陵柳：「是啊，這也沒辦法，時勢所趨，不知道外界究竟發生了什麼事。」

蘭陵柳：「托比，等一下吃完早點，跟我來幻想森林版區，接任職務。」

托比：「是──是！！」（緊張）

蘭陵柳：「好了，還要繼續待在這裡嗎？，趕快去盥洗下來再一起去飯廳吃飯。」

小獥：「好！」（走上樓）

=======鏡頭轉向牛排館=======
冰極風和雷克斯跳下車後，隨即轉化為原本的狼型態，偷偷跟著前方打著領帶的人類，卻不知道他就是黑倫，一場餐廳亂鬥隨即上演。

服務生：「請問一位嗎？」

黑倫：「是的，一位。」

服務生：「先生，這裡有規定本餐廳禁止攜帶寵物喔，尤其是狼更不能帶進來。」

黑倫：「什麼？」（望著自己的腳邊）

冰極風&雷克斯：「嗷嗷──嗷嗚！」（在黑倫腳下撒嬌磨蹭）

黑倫OS：「這！這不是冰極風和雷克斯嗎！！」

黑倫OS：「我X的。」（髒話）

黑倫OS：「吃完飯之後再找你們算帳」（怒火）

黑倫：「不好意思喔，我馬上就把牠們帶出去。」

冰極風&雷克斯OS：「他的反應怎麼這樣？」
-------------------------------------------

黑倫：「你們是想要讓我殺了你們是不是啊？」（變回虎獸人）

冰極風&雷克斯：「黑倫！」

黑倫：「你們真的很亂來耶，沒想到雷克斯你也一起......」

黑倫：「吼，真不知道該怎麼說你們了。」

黑倫：「所以你們都一直躲在車廂後面囉？」

雷克斯：「是啊。」

黑倫：「唉，真拿你們沒辦法，等於我還要照顧你們兩隻。」（搖頭）

黑倫：「你們等我一下喔！」（離開車內進去餐廳）

冰極風：「欸！想不到我們跟的人類居然是黑倫。」

雷克斯：「是啊，他變身成人類還真有點不習慣。」

冰極風：「該不會是變身術吧？」

雷克斯：「很有可能喔！」


（五分鐘過後～）
黑倫：「哪！我把餐點包回來了，還好這家牛排館的組合餐還可以打包。」

雷克斯&冰極風：「謝謝黑倫！！」（眼睛閃亮）

黑倫：「我們回到車上再吃吧。」

冰極風：「嗯嗯！」

但是誰知道他們正在車上用餐的時候，有好幾個強盜開著贓車正準備去餐廳搶劫，還有騎重機的，又剛好看中黑倫這一輛賓士轎車，於是決定先搶劫黑倫車上所有的財物。

強盜A：「不要動！」（拿槍頂著黑倫）

強盜A：「把身上的財物給我交出來。」

冰極風：「可惡！你......」

黑倫：「冰極風，不要輕舉妄動！」

雷克斯：「是啊，現在局勢對我們很不利。」

黑倫：「OK，你要金錢是嗎？」

強盜B：「哦──，三隻獸人，開著名牌轎車，哪個大老闆送的啊？」

雷克斯：「這個，那個──」（結巴）

強盜C：「看樣子這幾隻可以賣到很好的價錢喔。」

黑倫：「你們想幹甚麼？！」

沒料到另一個強盜從後座迅雷不及掩耳的速度把雷克斯從車上拖出來，並拿槍指著雷克斯的頭部，

雷克斯：「啊！，放開我啊──！」

冰極風＆黑倫：「雷克斯！」

強盜D：「快點，這三隻獸人被我牽制住了，你們快進去牛排館搶劫！」

強盜們：「知道了！」

強盜D：「你們聽著，若是你們敢報案的話，這隻狼獸人性命可就不保了唷！」

冰極風：「你們，你們真是太可惡了！」

黑倫：「冰極風，冷靜啊！」

雷克斯：「風系技能──風彈！」

『砰轟──』雷克斯在強盜威脅著黑倫他們不准報案時，迅速使出技能將強盜制伏。

強盜D：「啊！你這傢伙──。」（舉槍）

『砰！砰！』這時候強盜對著雷克斯開了兩槍，所幸只是擦傷到腿部並跌坐在地。

雷克斯：「啊─！」

黑倫：「雷克斯，你沒事吧！」（衝出車外）

冰極風：「誰都不准動我的狼！」（憤怒）

冰極風：『魔化獸魂指數──2000↑>>3500↑>>4100↑>>5300↑>>6500↑>>8000↑>>9800↑>>12000↑>>15000↑』

在冰極風動怒之下，開啟了他身上的魔性，就開始攻擊傷害雷克斯的強盜，連帶的也一併影響到牛排館，黑倫見情勢不對，便踩下油門加速快逃，卻弄錯方向直撞餐廳店的大門，冰極風憤怒之下把強盜狠狠的丟進餐廳，還打破了窗外玻璃，在暴動之前客人也因為一群強盜搶劫嚇得紛紛逃逸，現在這個情況還在店內沒逃出去的客人已經不敢逃出去了。

黑倫：「該死！踩到倒車檔。」

冰極風：「呀啊啊啊！」（衝進去）

黑倫：「冰極風，不可以呀！」（跳下車）

雷克斯：「風系技能st2↑──狂風亂流！」

進到餐廳裡面的雷克斯使出狂風亂流，開始了一場與強盜對抗的餐廳大混戰，就連店長看到了這騷動都出來勸架，可是也被捲入這場騷動之中，話還沒說完就被狂風亂流吹到餐廳外面去了。

店長：「喂！快點住手......」

店長：「哇啊！」（被雷克斯的狂風亂流吹走）

強盜E：「可惡！」（從披衣下拿出科技槍械）

強盜E：「打爆你！」（射擊）

冰極風：「危險！！雷克斯！！」

冰極風一喊隨即把雷克斯推到一旁去，並把大圓桌踢到一旁抵擋槍械的攻擊，想不到科技槍威力之驚人，像砲彈一樣，打破一面牆！黑倫也跟著加入這場戰鬥之中，拿出武器熾雷之刃擊殺強盜們，一道金黃色的光刀就這麼從強盜A斬過去。

黑倫：「迅雷斬──！」

強盜A：「啊──！ 」（被擊中）

強盜E：「大伙們，開砲啦！」（拿出能量彈匣裝上科技槍）

強盜B：「好！就不信我們人類科技槍會輸給你們有超能力的畜生們！」（拿著槍瞄準黑倫）

雷克斯：「沒這麼容易！」（踢走槍械）

雷克斯：「冰極風，你剛剛真的好英勇喔！」

冰極風：「那還用說？」

『砰砰砰砰！』（槍聲）

雷克斯和冰極風反應靈敏，迅速閃過子彈的攻擊，但是卻也讓牛排館陷入槍戰的地獄中，顯得相當混亂，黑倫想到在離開前蘭陵柳曾交給他的東西，從口袋中拿出綠色的磁脈水晶，望著爪中這一塊綠色的磁脈水晶說道......

黑倫：「可惡，蘭陵柳交給我的磁脈水晶，現在到底要不要拿出來用？」

黑倫：「啊啊！」（不注意被強盜B擊中）

雷克斯：「黑倫！！」

強盜E：「哼哼！就憑你們這幾隻獸，還想跟我們鬥，喂！還不快去搶車和收銀機。」

強盜D：「是！」

雷克斯：「我不會讓你們得逞的。」

雷克斯：「風系技能st2↑──狂風亂流！」

黑倫：「你們以為我會輸給你們這幾個人嗎？」（再度站起來）

黑倫：「迅雷斬──！」

強盜G：（躲過） 

黑倫：「極風！把還在餐廳內的客人通通撤離。」

冰極風：「沒問題！」

雙方大戰了持續了有十多分鐘，幾乎這間牛排館形成了戰場，此時正有著一位年輕人，在一旁觀看著，淡定的喝幾口茶，便站起身來拿出深藏已久的防身武器，很奇怪的，這個人卻一點也不害怕還留在餐廳。

黑倫：「雷克斯！，你沒事吧？」

雷克斯：「我沒事，只是抵擋攻擊和閃躲有點累。」（喘）

強盜G：「知道我們的厲害了吧，但也浪費我們不少的時間。」

強盜F：「喂──他們獸人的車上有很多磁脈水晶，快搶完上他們的車，快點！」

強盜們：「OK！」（衝出去）

黑倫：「誰都不准拿走磁脈水晶！」（也跑出去）

強盜B：「別妨礙我們，給我去死吧。」（朝著黑倫開槍）

冰極風：「黑倫危險！」

「吃我這招！」此時這位神秘人物從腰間拿出兩把有特殊符咒的小刀，並將子彈反擊。

強盜B：「什麼！啊！」（被反擊的砲彈打死）

此時已經離開牛排館在外面的強盜們，驚見此狀都嚇了一大跳，看似平民的人類他究竟是何方神聖！

強盜C：「你是什麼人，就算是平民也不可能有這麼大的膽子。」

冰極風：「謝了人類，不過這裡不關你的事，還是快點逃吧。」

「我不會逃的，身為人類真是替你們感到可恥！」他站在店門口對著前面幾個強盜斥道。

強盜E：「少囉嗦！」（開砲）

神秘人物：『獸魂指數──2100↑>>3700↑>>4300↑>>5900↑>>7000↑>>8200↑>>9600↑>>12100↑>>13000↑』

神秘人物：「空間系技能──空間跳躍！」（一躍而上消失）

強盜E：「什麼！！」

神秘人物：「去死吧你！」（從後面出現瞬間斬首）

強盜C：「這傢伙竟然會瞬間移動！」（驚訝）

神秘人物：「好久不見了啊，老哥──。」（看著黑倫）

雷克斯：「蛤？，老哥？」（疑惑地也看著黑倫）

黑倫：「你該不會是......」

在黑倫問的當下，此時這位神秘人物在他們眼前轉變為虎獸人的型態，似乎有學過變身術，讓他們不敢相信的是，他竟然是黑倫的弟弟，小虎。

冰極風：「哇嗚！原來你也是獸啊，真是太酷了，這個變身術我也要學學。」

黑倫：「老弟，原來是你，你怎麼會......」

小虎：「原本我是想去狼之樂園看看你，但我沒想到你做版主的竟然會跑出樂園外面。」

小虎：「而且還跑來這麼危險的地方。」

強盜C：「你們殺了我的弟兄，我也絕對不會讓你們活著！」（舉槍）

冰極風：「雷克斯！，分開行動。」

雷克斯：「知道了。」

雷克斯和冰極風分開行動後，想要一一各個打擊強盜，讓強盜們沒辦法鎖定單一目標，在閃避過程中躲在陰暗處的強盜忽然出現站在冰極風面前，也已經瞄準目標射擊了，當大夥們想救冰極風，速度上鐵定來不及的。

強盜G：「掰掰囉！」（朝冰極風開砲）

雷克斯：「冰極風！」

黑倫：「不好了，小虎！！冰極風他──！」

小虎：「知道了！」（打算再度使用空間跳躍）

冰極風：「你以為我會死在這個小型砲彈下嗎？」

冰極風：「呀啊──！」（散發紫黑色的火焰光芒）

冰極風：「魔火之牆！」（防禦）

這時冰極風的魔化獸魂強大到讓他們瞠目結舌，竟然能把砲彈給反擊，然後產生極大的爆炸，將砲彈的能量四射散開來，任何東西都被切開來，一陣強光和巨大聲響讓周遭附近的商家和住家都嚇到了，有人去報警，也有人出家門看看怎麼回事，小虎覺得此地不宜久留，運用空間系技能把大家送到車上，黑倫馬上踩油門開車逃離，只剩下死一堆的強盜留在現場，等待警方處理。


＝＝＝第二十話完　待續＝＝＝


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 極風

沒想到人類竟然會有這麼強的兵器   OAO|||

而且魔功竟然也對付不了人類

黑倫的弟弟登場了耶   OWO

不知道下一集蘭陵柳要對托比做什麼

看上一集的預告我還以為會跟黑倫有進展耶!!!!

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

三集聯播，真是量大管飽啊（？）
劇情牽扯到人類世界就開始分出好多根線了，估計會以平行蒙太奇的方式表現吧，似乎每一邊都很扣獸心絃呢
看來極風和黑倫的關係要在不久后更進一步了，兔子要知道的話腐魂會燃燒得更強烈吧
下集預告的信息量有點大……兔子的慾求不滿不至於找小拓下爪吧，所以說那些光碟是……yoooooooo！O///△///O

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳:現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

狼王白牙:接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為普通級，適合闔家觀賞

OH~~OH~~~~ WOW~~
Everybody Beast let's GO~!!
========前奏========

引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體裡~~流~竄。


生存在戰後的亂世，民不聊生。

生存在罪惡的統治，只~~有黑暗~~。

靜靜等待著黑夜的降幕，徐徐野風颳響整片原野。

月光照著黑夜的刺客，向獵物眼前，突伏邁~進。


OH~WOW~OH~~OWWW~~。

明天，我不怕甚麼危險，就算四野火海~。

我的心擁有獸~的~狂~野~。

COME!~ON~，一起為正義戰鬥~，曙光照耀著黑暗。

維護這~~~美麗的世界。


引爆獸的世代，一同創造明天。

打擊人類罪惡，維護世界平衡。

如果想要活命，給我走向正途。

看我們獸的狂野，獸性的血液在身體流竄~。

Everybody Beast let's GO~!!


[第二十一話　雷虎—小狼虎哉]


雷克斯：「嗚呼──，冰極風幹得好，不然和這群人類匪徒對抗根本浪費時間和精神！」

小虎：「火系魔功，真不可小覷啊！」

黑倫：「冰極風，你還好嗎？」

冰極風：「我還好，只是我的身體還在蠢蠢欲動，尤其是剛剛的能量暴衝，到現在還靜不下來呢！」（喘氣）

小虎：「那......現在要去哪裡呢？」

黑倫：「去找間餐廳再大吃大喝一頓！」

冰極風：「這次可要找有獸的主題餐廳喔！」

雷克斯：「說得沒錯，不過話說回來，黑倫，你打算要把車廂內的磁脈水晶運去哪裡啊？」

黑倫：「這個嘛，等你們到了公司之後，就會知道了，冰極風，終於能見到好久不見的狼王白牙囉！」

小虎：「哥，你該不會是要去那邊工作吧，現在那間公司內部出了一點問題耶！」

黑倫：「嗯，我知道，因為人類政府又修改法條，經濟平衡又受到打擊，腦殘總統又在事件爆發之後才說要好好處理這件事情，現在販售磁脈水晶的分公司岌岌可危。」

冰極風：「為什麼啊？」

黑倫：「磁脈水晶的價值又提高，偏偏又被一些企業財團買走，若是這樣的話，一間一間公司被收購的話，那狼之樂園的物資就會大大減少了。」

雷克斯：「原來，這就是狼之樂園有什麼就有什麼的原因，三餐都不用顧慮要去哪裡狩獵，自然就有菜色上門了，都是依靠磁脈水晶在維持啊。」

小虎：「哥，新聞上都有報導，目前只抓到一位不法員工走私磁脈水晶，後面一定有更多走私的員工還沒有被抓！」

黑倫：「可惡，磁脈水晶是我們樂園的寶物耶，雖然這種礦物會自己再生！」

雷克斯&冰極風：「什麼！磁脈水晶在狼之樂園裡！」

黑倫：「嗯！會一直生長的水晶可說是取之不盡用之不竭，我怕到時候人類會找上狼之樂園這個地方來，佔領我們最後一塊屬於我們獸族的棲地！」

小虎：「好吧，哥哥怎麼做，我們就盡全力的支持他！」

雷克斯&冰極風：「嗯！」（點頭）

黑倫開著賓士上高速公路，準備去找獸主題的餐廳吃個過癮，四隻獸上路啟程到磁脈水晶的大公司，準備好面對未來的種種困境。

=======鏡頭轉向狼之樂園的飯廳=======

蘭陵柳：「托比，來！多吃點啊！」（夾肉）

托比：「謝謝版主！」（吃）

小獥：「羊葛格，這給你吃。」（夾菜）

夕華雪：「你狼真好啊。」（摸摸頭）

銀月：「哼─！，又再對小獥毛爪毛腳了」（啃肉）

哈特：「唉，說實在的，我怕徒兒在外面會遭遇到跟師父一樣的危險！，被人類控制。」

托比：「放心啦，哈特，冰極風和黑倫曾經交手過，我很了解冰極風的能力。」

銀月：「這多虧師父教得好，冰極風真的很強！」

哈特：「嗯，如果我還在他身邊，身為師父說不定還能幫他些什麼！」（看著爪中握的紅色磁脈水晶）

銀月：「小獥，吃完早餐我們去幻想森林繼續玩我們的躲貓貓好不好啊！」

小獥：「好啊！」

蘭陵柳：「咳咳，小獥......。」（咳嗽示意）

小獥：「呃──不過有個地方更適合玩躲貓貓哦！」（汗顏）

銀月：「什麼地方啊？？」

小獥：「嘻嘻嘻，就是創作藝想園的版區，那裡有很多獸的藝術作品都在那，像是仿畫啊，雕像什麼的，有時真假難辨，躲貓貓要找狼可是很困難的喔！」

銀月：「挺有意思的嘛，托比，要不要去玩啊？」

托比：「呃──不了，我跟蘭陵柳還有很重要的事情要去做！」

小獥：「哈特也來玩吧！」

哈特：「我？，好......好啊！」

（狼之樂園──創作藝想版區）
小獥：「到了，就是這裡！」

銀月：「哇──，想不到樂園的獸也是這麼有藝術天分呀。」（四處看看）

小獥：「哈特葛格，這邊這邊。」

哈特：「來了！來了！」

小獥：「你看看，這些陶瓷做得真漂亮！」

哈特：「嗯！看起來真不錯，我也想來做一個。」

銀月：「那我們就進去裡面做吧！」

小獥：「嗯！」

看到這些陶瓷藝術品，哈特深深地被吸引，引發對藝術的興趣，放逐自己久了、雲遊四海的過程中從沒做自己真正想要做的事情，小獥、銀月、哈特等三狼坐在檯桌上，慢慢地搓揉著陶土，做好形狀後開始上色，雖然還是半成品，這段時間三狼相處得很愉快，充滿祥和，反倒是另一邊，在幻想森林的托比和蘭陵柳......

托比：「喔──，沒想到幻想森林的版區還有這個秘密地下室啊！」

蘭陵柳：「是啊，黑倫呢，就是睡在這裡。」

蘭陵柳：「也可以說是黑倫的寢室。」

蘭陵柳：「你還好吧？看你臉色沉重的。」

托比：「還好，只是有點緊張！」

蘭陵柳：「給你，喝下白拓調製的飲料可舒緩緊張狀態！」

蘭陵柳：「只是讓你交接版主的職務，有什麼好緊張，臉色不用這麼蒼白吧。」

托比：「因......因為，我將要看到一些重要的秘密資料，我還沒有心理準備承擔這些事情啊。」

『https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PREpa2s3yis』

蘭陵柳：「哦──你看起來滿好玩的嘛！」（腹黑狀態）

托比：「你想幹嘛，別這樣，很恐怖的耶！」

蘭陵柳：「放心，剛當版主的獸心理絕對還沒有建設好！」（慢慢靠近托比）

托比：「你......你想要做什麼？」

蘭陵柳：「看來還沒有獸跟你提起這件事吧！」

托比：「你不也是版主嗎？穿著整齊又拄著拐杖像個風度翩翩的紳士，怎麼現在感覺......」

蘭陵柳：「在你還沒看見那東西之前，你就先躺著吧！」（把托比推倒在床上）

托比：「那個，版主我懂你的意思，但我真的......還沒有準備好！」（臉很紅）

蘭陵柳：「畢竟樂園發生這麼多事，想必，一定想要解解悶吧！」（燦笑）

就在托比完全誤會蘭陵柳下一步想要幹什麼時，而蘭陵柳偏偏伸出他的右爪輕摸他的臉，兩獸就處於這種糟糕的氣氛之下，也讓托比看見蘭陵柳真正紳（變）士（態）的一面。

蘭陵柳：「來！我準備了這些，你要哪一片光碟呢？」

托比：「謝謝蘭陵柳版主的好意，但還是談點正經的事吧！」（汗顏）

蘭陵柳：「哈哈，你真的很好玩耶，好啦，我就不鬧你了。」

托比OS：「呼──得救了。」（鬆口氣）

蘭陵柳：「首先呢，你得先學會操作電腦。」（按下牆上隱藏的按鈕）

蘭陵柳：「學學如何操控這些玩意兒！」

蘭陵柳按下按鈕之後，黑倫的房間起了個變化，一面牆突然翻開兩半，隨之出現的是一部機器，有著極佳的通訊設備和定位系統，什麼功能都有，包含社會上的新聞、天氣狀況，各種娛樂應有盡有。

托比：「哇，這不是超級電腦嗎！？」

蘭陵柳：「嗯，還不算是啦，其實外面也有一台很迷你的。」

托比：「好酷喔，原來黑倫每天都在搞這個，簡直是超科技！」（眼睛閃閃發亮）

蘭陵柳：「順利當上版主的職務後呢，要不要來看一下這些光碟啊。」

托比：「是......那些磁脈水晶的資料嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「不不不，這些光碟裡的資料跟那些沉重的事情一點關係也沒有。」

蘭陵柳：「這可是版主的特別福利，請好好享用吧！」

「喔！天啊──！」托比看完光碟的封面後，隨即倒下，可見這些光碟不是這普通級節目所能透漏的。

=======鏡頭轉向一間獸主題餐廳=======
小虎：「太好了，總算是找到一間我們能安心吃的餐館了！」

冰極風：「哇，好多餐點，跟樂園裡菜單上吃的一樣嘛！」

雷克斯：「對了，還沒請教，你是......？」

小虎：「喔！我是小狼虎哉，叫我小虎就好了，是黑倫的底～迪！」（尾音拉長～）

黑倫：「這麼久不見，沒想到你的獸魂指數變得比哥哥還要強了！」

冰極風：「到目的地還需要多久的時間啊？」

黑倫：「大概還要一天吧！」（喝茶）

雷克斯：「話說小虎啊，你身上的小刀好酷喔，真多樣式耶！」

小虎：「這些小刀啊，都可以隨意變換型態，適合用來近身攻擊！」

小虎：「還有刀身上面的符咒，可提升速度和攻擊力，與空間系的結合形成強力斬殺的飛刃，和哥哥的熾雷之刃大不同。」

冰極風：「空間系？」

小虎：「事實上呢......我是混元系的異能獸。」[混合元素]

[虎物介紹VCR]

小狼虎哉　獸魂指數13000點

雷系與空間系的混元異能虎族，最擅長利用身上的符咒匕首進行空間搬運術來射擊敵人，獸魂指數12000到13000點之間波動，常使用空間跳躍可提升瞬移速度，絕命殺招「蒼雷一閃」，是揮動武器釋出一道帶電的劍氣，就算沒切到敵人也有如雷電般的麻痺感而動彈不得。

[VCR結束]

冰極風：「混元系的老虎耶！」

小虎：「其實這和本身特質有關啦，當我發現自己能擁有這兩種術系的能力時我也嚇了一跳！」

黑倫：「不愧是我弟，哥哥還要向你多多學習呢！」

冰極風：「對了！說到武器，我都忘了在戰鬥時把它拿出來用了！」（拿出焱烺之斧）

小虎：「喂喂！，這種場合不適合拿出武器來啦！」（小聲嗥）

黑倫：「好了，如果吃飽有精神了，咱們就上路吧。」（起身）

雷克斯：「還沒結帳耶，版主......。」

黑倫：「對吼！」（汗顏）

小虎：「交給我就好了，你們先去車上吧！」

冰極風：「好！」

結完帳後，冰極風、雷克斯、黑倫、小虎等四隻獸再度啟程，在車上一邊是狼族一邊是虎族則形成了完美平衡，時間飛逝，狼之樂園的晚上九點，夕華雪不告而別，只留了一張紙條在哈特那一樓房裡的小桌上，正當小獥正要上樓去叫夕華雪的時候，羊已經不在了。

小獥：「羊葛格！，羊葛格！」（敲門）

小獥：「我們一起去看流星雨好不好！」

小獥：「奇怪！，門沒鎖耶！」（開門）

哈特：「嗯！，是小獥啊。」

小獥：「哈特葛格？，只有你一隻狼嗎？」

哈特：「是啊，我在桌上發現了這張紙條，他已經離開了。」（遞給小獥紙條）

小獥：「這樣啊，好失望」（接紙）

哈特：「他說跟大家相處的時間很短暫啦，有機會的話還想回來陪小獥一起玩呢。」

小獥：「羊葛格背負債也是沒辦法的事啊！」

蘭陵柳：「難怪我就覺得他一進樂園來，絲毫沒有一點落魄的樣子。」（不知道什麼時候站在門邊）

小獥：「哇啊！，你什麼時候冒出來的啊！」（嚇到）

蘭陵柳：「剛剛啊！」

哈特：「真希望他們一出樂園不會遇到那一批人類，專門利用磁脈水晶做壞事的那一些人！」

蘭陵柳：「你的情況算是偶發事件，不過我沒想到人類的科技居然是用在這種地方上！」

托比：「嘿，我等你們很久了耶，今晚可是難得一次的流星雨，白拓版主那邊都準備好了，大家快到快樂生活廣場集合！」

銀月：「對啊，快點快點！」

小獥：「好！」

蘭陵柳：「齁齁，當上版主就這麼囂張啦！」

托比：「哪有，我只是......。」

銀月：「托比！，其實我覺得你做得挺不錯的，號召樂園裡的眾獸們一起出來觀賞流星雨！」

托比：「嘿嘿，謝謝稱讚，不過時間快到了，我先下去囉！」

蘭陵柳：「嗯......，看起來當版主有模有樣的，走吧，我們還等什麼？」

蘭陵柳：「哈特，一起來吧！」

哈特：「嗯嗯。」

小獥：「銀月哥哥！」

銀月：「什麼事啊，小獥？」

小獥：（牽銀月的爪）

這時小獥牽著銀月的爪，兩狼彼此的好感又增加了，到了快樂生活廣場一眼望去都是獸潮，當然也盡可能地挑選到好位子看流星雨，樂園似乎又恢復了短暫的和平，大家開開心心的聚在一起，流星雨降臨之際，小獥和銀月站在一起，而小獥閉上眼睛雙爪交扣，似乎要許什麼願望，而在另一邊黑倫他們，也是停著車住進汽車旅館，雖然只是過一夜，也讓黑倫他們看到這麼美麗的流星雨。

小虎：「哥哥你看，從窗外也可以看到流星雨耶！」

黑倫：「真漂亮啊，冰極風你們也過來看看！」（轉頭）

冰極風：「雷克斯，這樣子會不會搞得太浪漫了。」

雷克斯：「不，我覺得一點也不.......。」（放閃）

小虎&黑倫：「啊──！，好閃啊！」（同樣姿勢）

看來同樣的夜晚，似乎在不同的地方都有著伴侶放著閃光，欣賞完美麗的流星雨，隔天早上再度啟程，下午就抵達了目的地，開進公司的大門口，四隻同時開了車門下車，關上車門，他們完全變得很不一樣了，打著領帶、穿著正式的西裝，眼看就是個很端莊的人類。

黑倫：「我跟你們的總裁有約，身分識別證在這裡！」（給）

服務小姐：「好的，四位身分確認無誤，請往裡面走！」

他們走進公司的內部，搭乘電梯到二十樓，在這個充滿競爭的社會裡，冰極風看著電梯外的風景，都是高樓林立的都市型社區，出了電梯門，黑倫走向總裁的辦公室，並敲了門，一個成熟又有自信的聲音說，「進來──」。

黑倫：「打擾了！」（開門）

四位進到辦公室裡，冰極風一聽剛才的聲音好像似曾聽過，很熟悉這個坐在黑色辦公椅上、穿著白色服裝的人，他究竟是！

狼王白牙：「三年了，真是好久不見了呀，幻想森林的版主──黑倫」（轉椅）

冰極風：「狼王白牙！！」


＝＝＝第二十一話完　待續＝＝＝
☆第一季上半段劇情已播畢，接後續為第二十二話，敬請期待「狼之樂園」。


=======鋼琴前奏========
蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

幸福不用~等待，承諾不需~理由

迎接太陽的升起，牽著你爪去遊走

奔向自然的草原，享受美好的時光

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

蓊鬱幽靜的宇宙，星星閃爍著亮光

彩虹的七條顏色，表喻著喜怒哀樂

有著你的陪伴，讓我擁有著勇氣~

就這樣賴在你身旁，拉著你翻身轉個圈

躺臥在大草原，仰望著藍色天空~

就這樣舔著你耳朵，趴在你背上零距離

走過盎然的大森林，自由~無拘無束~~

----------


## 奇比斯克

這是最近新創作出來的歌詞，來做為偶像劇的第二片頭曲 狼之樂園的OP2 >W<
但片尾曲呢，還是決定用這首歌了，不秀有點可惜，好啦，放MV~，GO~~

片頭曲2:

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


片尾曲2:

======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──!

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

獥獥銀月愛的流星雨wwwww，以及……
（捂臉）我真紳（變）士（態）啊O///△///O

----------


## 萊洛克

老大在最後一話現身0w0
沒想到我跟極風一起溜到黑輪身邊為了一探水晶真相和老大是否安在!
恩~~原來我跟極風是夫唱婦隨的感覺=w=
期待第二季的來臨!!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

斯冰菊：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第二十二話　山地原住民]

在黑倫他們出發前往販售磁脈水晶的大公司已經過了一個月了，在這一個月裡樂園是相安無事，眾獸們過著和平的生活，但是在外面的世界還有我們所不了解的，那就是在狼之樂園東邊那一座山的山地原住民，他們是強悍的阿美族人，靠著深山捕獵，很像獸族在狩獵的方式，抓到獵物來維生。

這一族人，也將遭受到前所未有的災難，人類始終還在破壞地球，連原住民居住的深山也要來開墾，不只在金錢方面，其他利益也要搜刮一空，在衝突械鬥也是無法避免的，光靠著蠻力解決事情的阿美族人也死在高科技的武器下，被迫遷離從小長大的山裡，心裡當然是非常的不捨。

原住民在那群人類的眼中，社會階層低得很沒有尊嚴，還有多少個村莊淪陷，還有多少人揹負債務而走投無路，還有多少個混帳貪官亂施政權，打壓弱勢的老百姓，獸族更是一點價值也沒有。

在托比接任版主的位子後，經過訓練總算成為獨當一面的版主了，以及他的朋友──銀月幫他的忙，輔佐他身邊的大小事務，還有樂園最可愛的小幼狼──小獥，現在是銀月的伴侶，常常找他的「銀月葛格」一起去玩遊樂設施，還有身為樂園的管理者──蘭陵柳，雖然他很腹黑，但對外人依然擺出紳士的姿態彬彬有禮，哈特則是在創作藝想的版區，莫名其妙的當上了這一版區的版主！原因只是不想讓日子過得無趣，無聊做做陶瓷藝術卻意外地受到大家歡迎，燒出一瓶瓶不錯的陶瓷作品添加樂園的藝術氣息，就這麼當上創作藝想的版主了。

可惜短暫的和平並不會持續太久，這一天哈特正開心的燒著自己的陶瓷時，在樂園的正東方傳出爆炸的聲響，這時托比和銀月趕緊跑到樂園的制高點，看看發生了什麼事，調整望遠鏡的高度和清晰度，看看東邊的山區，只見大火一直燃燒，所幸的是；大火的濃煙是朝著北風吹著，不直接影響到樂園，但這還不是最擔心的，哈特在做陶瓷時，聽到爆炸聲響後停下爪邊工作，隨而有個人從天上掉落下來。

哈特：「聲音這麼遠，應該不是我們樂園園區裏頭爆炸吧。」

哈特：「不管了，來繼續做下一瓶。」

山地人：（從天空掉落下來）

哈特：「咦！」

哈特：「哇啊啊啊！有個人類掉下來了！」

哈特：「火焰包覆！」（伸爪施展異能）

這個山地人被哈特的火焰包覆給保護著，慢慢地降落地面，便好奇地上去看看這個山地人有沒有事。

哈特：「這個人類怎麼一回事啊，穿著真奇怪，近乎全裸，哦──？」（瞧一瞧）

[客串──斯冰菊]

斯冰菊：「哈特早安呀！本狼要的陶瓷杯做好了嗎？」

哈特：「是斯冰菊啊，早安！」

哈特：「是做好了啦，只是......。」

斯冰菊：「這個人怎麼躺在這邊啊？看這種穿著，好像是哪一族的原住民服飾？」

哈特：「原住民？」

斯冰菊：「是啊，看起來是山地人沒有錯。」（推了推眼鏡）

哈特：「要不要把他帶去貓醫師那邊去？」

斯冰菊：「好啊，一起抬吧！」

哈特：「嗯！」

山地人：「我不要！」（驚醒之後大吼）

哈特和斯冰菊被這個山地人突如其來的嘶吼給嚇到了，而且還說了他們聽不懂的阿美族語；兩狼退後幾步後再看看他，他受了重傷竟然還能有毅力的站起來，且防備心很強，拿起身上的原始武器，說話也很有力。

山地人：「這裡是哪裡？」（阿美族語）

斯冰菊：「欸！哈特，你聽得懂他在說啥嗎？」

哈特：「我聽不懂，看來我得要學習第二外國語言了！」

山地人：「你們是誰？」（舉著武器）

哈特：「怎麼辦，我真的聽不懂他在說什麼耶！」（耳語）

斯冰菊：「你求本狼也沒有用，本狼只會嗥國語和客語，原住民語一竅不通！怎麼當翻譯狼？」（耳語）

哈特：「好吧！，那就......。」

哈特：「呃──呃──，你......。嗷嗚──嗷嗚嗷嗚！」（狼叫聲）

山地人：「狼！」（擺出作戰姿勢）

哈特只是想用狼的語言跟他對談，第一次見面時雖然雙方語言不通，但被山地人得知他們是狼，馬上舉起長矛射出去！這嚇得斯冰菊和哈特趕緊腳底抹油趕快溜。

托比：「好在不是樂園起火爆炸！」

銀月：「是啊！」

哈特&斯冰菊：「救狼喔──，有瘋子啊──！」（奔跑）

山地人：「別跑，我的獵物！」（阿美族語）

托比：「怎麼回事啊！」

銀月：「有人類！」

銀月：「冰劍射擊！」

山地人：（閃過）

托比：「哇靠！瞬移？」（吃驚樣）

哈特：「沒有用、沒有用──，這山地人根本神技術，快逃命啊！」（對著托比和銀月喊）

托比&銀月：「哇啊啊啊──！」（跟著逃跑）

斯冰菊和其他三隻狼一起跑，就連托比版主也招架不住這精神超好的山地人，便跑到蘭陵柳那邊求助。

蘭陵柳：「咦！發生什麼事了，托比他們怎麼跑這麼快，後面那個人類是誰啊？」（在窗邊喝茶看著）

山地人：「看我的秘密武器，吊掛金鉤！」（丟）

這時山地人拿出繫著粗繩的鐵鉤，轉著轉著然後射到蘭陵柳坐在窗邊的窗溝上，讓蘭陵柳也嚇了一跳。

蘭陵柳：「哎唷我的狼王呀！」（嚇到後打翻茶）

蘭陵柳：「狼之樂園怎麼出了個瘋子啊！」

蘭陵柳：「別太囂張了，人類！」（離開位子）

托比&銀月：「救命啊──！」（跑在斯冰菊和哈特的前面）

蘭陵柳：「來者何人，瞧瞧我幻術的厲害！」（開門說）

托比&銀月：「蘭陵柳救命啊！」

蘭陵柳：「把你們的眼睛閉起來閃一邊去！」

蘭陵柳：「催眠之瞳！」

山地人：「這是什麼光啊！？」

山地人：「難不成是祖靈們的......巫術──！」（倒下）

蘭陵柳：「看樣子沒問題了，暫時讓他睡一下！」

托比：「他沒問題吧，還中槍，血流不止！」

銀月：「不知道是哪種神力可以讓他一直追著我們跑？」

斯冰菊：「怎麼大家都還在看啊，趕快把他送到貓醫師那邊去啊！」

斯冰菊：「啊！不對，獸醫護中心只治療獸，不知道有沒有治療人類的？」

銀月：「先用我的冰系異能把他的傷口結冰好了，然後趕快送他到貓醫師那邊做治療！」

全員：「嗯！」

大夥獸們送這個山地人到樂園的醫護中心去，一進手術房貓醫師趕緊為他動手術，把子彈挖出來然後縫合，手術也經過相當長的一段時間，最後貓醫師和他的醫療團隊一起運用療癒系的力量醫治他。

哈特：「他怎麼樣了，貓醫師！」

貓醫師：「命至少是保住了，就要等他醒過來了。」

托比：「欸欸！我覺得人類真的很可怕耶，看那彈孔絕對是槍！」

銀月：「這不是廢話嗎？一看那彈孔不是槍射擊的，還會是什麼所造成？」

托比：「你知道這代表什麼意思嗎？意思就是說，人類正在互相殘殺呀！」

托比：「想當初被殲滅的索亞利村，也是因為身分地位的不同，富有與貧窮，而強勢就要擊潰我們弱勢族群的一方啊。」

貓醫師：「而我們獸啊，比人類還更弱勢；只能任人玩弄，沒有價值。」

貓醫師：「最近這幾天新聞不是常在報導人類亂丟棄寵物不是嗎？」

托比：「對啊！更可惡的是，那些自以為是的動保團體的那一群人，雖然說得很好聽，卻也沒善盡照護的責任！」

銀月：「兩位，現在不是談論這些事的時候吧！等他醒來後再拷問他到底怎麼回事，還有東邊的那座山目前情況如何，就看看人類報導怎麼說。」

斯冰菊：「不管怎麼樣！」（推眼鏡）

斯冰菊：「本狼發誓將永遠為動物同胞奮鬥到底！」（舉起爪）

三天後，貓醫師和托比還有銀月，三獸擠在版主的房間裡看著電腦螢幕，接受外界的資訊；看著人類記者所報導的東邊山區爆炸的事件，但都刻意隱瞞內幕，做不實報導。

記者：「目前記者所在現場是發生爆炸的山區，起火原因可能是原住民為了慶祝豐年祭，點燃這個營火作為豐年祭的結尾，但現場卻是滿滿過年時放的鞭炮紙屑，懷疑是......。」

銀月：「哼，人類記者真會掰！」

托比：「欸，你們！我帶你們來地下室的事情千萬別跟蘭陵柳提起喔，這可是版主才有的權限！」

貓醫師：「我們會感謝你偷偷帶我們來這裡看新聞！」

銀月：「沒想到狼之樂園還真別有洞天，竟然也有電視可以看！」

托比：「呵呵，這不是電視，這是電腦！」

銀月：「差不多而已啦。」

就在這時，托比收到了一則從醫護中心傳來的訊息，點開來一看是貓醫師的助理，回報那個山地人已經醒過來了。收到消息後托比他們馬上到醫護中心慰問這位山地人。


=======鏡頭轉向獸醫護中心=======

銀月：「你──你好哇！」（緊張）

托比：「你沒事了嗎？」

山地人：「我啊，我沒事的啦──！」（腔音很重）

哈特：「奇怪，三天前他明明講那什麼......，我們聽不懂的語言啊！」

山地人：「原來你們會說話呀！」

斯冰菊：「真是的，早知道我們就開口說人話了！」

山地人：「啊！，不滴（得）了了，阿美族，我的同胞們呢？」

托比：「你──你的同胞，我不知道。」

哈特：「只見到你一個人從天而降，然後東邊的山區不明原因發生爆炸，火勢一發不可收拾，你可知道原因？」

山地人：「完了！完了！」

山地人：「阿美族全完了，我們族人不肯搬遷，與他們搏鬥到底，結果......！」（痛哭）

銀月：「怎麼樣，要收留他嗎？」

托比：「喂！這裡是狼之樂園，只收留獸，收留人類我還是頭一次遇到！」

貓醫師：「還沒問你呢山地人，你叫什麼名字啊？」

山地人：「我叫──我叫宋紹青！」

宋紹青：「阿美族人的勇士！」（坐在床上舉起結實的臂膀）

托比：「哇──，好強壯！」

銀月：「既然如此，宋先生，那在人類當中你們應該是最強壯的一族啊，那──怎麼會......？」

宋紹青：「沒有辦法的啦，在他們有錢有勢的人眼中，就是想盡辦法消滅我們的優勢；然後瞧不起我們，我們會打架、會喝酒，利用我們這些缺點留給全天下人的印象合理化踐踏我們的權益！」

宋紹青：「這沒辦法改的啦！」（嘆氣）

哈特：「總覺得好可惡喔！」

斯冰菊：「抓到把柄後，就想盡辦法摧毀你、打擊人格，實在太狡猾了！」

宋紹青：「不過我也是第一次見到你們這群狼族，幾天前還把你們當成獵物真對不起啊！」

哈特&斯冰菊：「呵呵呵，沒有關係啦！」（汗顏）

哈特&斯冰菊OS：「其實我們都把他當成瘋子的山地人。」

貓醫師：「等你康復之後，版主會親自向你介紹我們樂園裡所有的版區。」

托比：「什麼！又我了，而且收留這個山地人在我們樂園，這樣好嗎？」

銀月：「話別說得太早，說不定我們可以利用他當作媒介，更能得知人類的世界到底在搞什麼！」

宋紹青：「你們這邊有沒有小米酒？」

貓醫師：「你還沒康復你還敢喝酒啊！」

宋紹青：「那至少讓我出去打獵吧，我肚子有點餓了。」

托比：「不用，這裡完全不需要打獵；這樣吧，我帶餐點回來這邊享用。」

斯冰菊：「不愧是版主，心腸真好！」

宋紹青：「版主？餐點？什麼玩意兒？」（學獸歪頭）


＝＝＝第二十二話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──!

----------


## 極風

奇比終於更新了   >W<

這次有原住民掉到樂園裡呢，而且還是阿美族   OWO!!!

感覺一開始的對話內容好歡樂

斯冰菊也登場了呢

話說宋紹青這個名字怎麼好像在哪聽過?

繼續期待下一集   >W<   奇比加油

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

喔喔喔還真是個激烈的原ˇ住民 ˋ呀 
不過奇比,宋紹青不是那個相聲的嗎wwwwwwww ((什麼時候改行了ww
((好吧剛看到時我不小心笑噴了出來XD
話說那老原是怎麼會說話的呀??

技師還是依然的感覺好恐怖阿............
超邪惡的感覺QwQ

期待下一篇唷owo!!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在是晚上十一點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

狼王白牙：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第二十三話　調查]

狼之樂園初創以來，經歷了各種風風雨雨，一個多月以前，來報到的新獸──托比和銀月，以及夕華雪和哈特，在經歷眾獸與哈特的戰鬥事件之後，樂園的秘密也隨著時間浮上檯面。

那一天晚上，黑倫收到狼王白牙的密令，被迫卸下職務前往公司處理事務，而冰極風和雷克斯也偷偷跟去，路上也遇到黑倫的弟弟小虎，另外夕華雪也因為債務問題也不得不回去處理，繼續做偶像明星的事業，什麼也沒說而離開了樂園。

故事也就分了三個場景，狼之樂園也將有人類出現，從天而降又充滿傷痕的山地人來到樂園，究竟樂園的眾獸們會與這位阿美族人產生什麼樣的邂逅，版主托比同意收留了這個山地人，也是史無前例的決定。

另一方面黑倫他們，也正在調查不法取得磁脈水晶的那些人，在公司裡忙進忙出的，除了顧慮可疑人士，還要盡可能的不被其他大企業收購、搞合作等等，維持公司和樂園的經營。

托比：「餐點來嚕！」（提著）

宋紹青：「謝謝啦！」（拿）

托比：「不知道合不合你胃口呢！」

宋紹青：「好吃！真好吃！」

而讓獸大為驚呼的不只是他受傷還能站起來跑，這個山地人的食量很大，又讓版主多跑一趟。

銀月：「哇！真能吃！他是餓了多久沒吃東西了啊！」

宋紹青：「沒想到這地方東西這麼好吃，要是能配上小米酒就好了，你們有小米酒嗎？」

托比：「小米酒，我不知道耶。」

貓醫師：「身為你的醫生，在你還沒康復之前，不准給我喝酒！」

宋紹青：「哦哦！，是貓獸人啊，好，我會乖乖聽話的，只是問一下你們這裡有沒有小米酒？」

斯冰菊：「如果想喝米酒的話，本狼是可以幫你訂啦，就看版主囉！」（看著托比）

托比：「啊？，不會又要我......。」

哈特：「有勞版主上網採購囉。」

托比：「好吧，不過......。」

托比：「欸欸欸！，大家靠過來一下。」

全員：（圍在一起）

托比：「樂園的秘密還有機能運作就只有我們知道而已，為了保險起見，我們絕對不要提任何有關磁脈水晶的事情給這山地人知道！」

銀月：「OK、OK，就連資源為什麼很豐富應有盡有也不能跟他講！」

托比：「沒錯沒錯！」

貓醫師：「那等他的傷勢好了怎麼辦？」

斯冰菊：「就讓他留下來，再慢慢的拷問他？」

哈特：「不要啦，他看起來是個好人，憑他的精神和毅力，我想他的獸魂指數絕對破萬點！」

銀月：「拜託，人類怎麼可能有獸魂指數，他又沒有我們獸族的超級能力。」

托比：「好了各位，為了不驚嚇到他，千萬絕對不要提起我們有關獸魂的技能喔！」

全員：「嗯！」（散開）

宋紹青：「那個...貓醫師，請問我甚麼時候才可以辦理出院手續呢？」

貓醫師：「這個嘛？，可能還要觀察個兩三個禮拜吧......。」

宋紹青：「天啊！，那......。」

宋紹青：「醫療費絕對會超過十萬以上的，怎麼辦啊──。」

宋紹青：「我又沒有勞健保，怎麼辦呀──。」（抱頭）

全員：「嗷嗚？」（歪頭）

貓醫師：「喵？」（歪頭）


=======鏡頭轉向磁脈水晶企業總部=======

小虎：「喔，這工作真的是會累死老虎的，還有這麼多客戶要訂購磁脈水晶。」

小虎：「不過仔細看看這些訂單資料，這些人的長相也不怎麼樣嘛！」

小虎：「不知道冰極風和雷克斯他們處理得怎麼樣了。」

-------------------------------------------------------

冰極風：「黑倫，你那邊調查的結果怎麼樣了？」

黑倫：「一個月了，一點進展也沒有，所以應該不是總部出的問題。」

冰極風：「什麼意思啊？」

黑倫：「我在想一定是其他分公司在管道上有疏忽，不然就是有內奸，不過又會有誰想要這麼多磁脈水晶啊？」

雷克斯：「喂喂！，不得了了，剛剛接到一個消息，新聞也都在報了！」（跑過來）

冰極風：「怎麼了雷克斯，什麼事情那麼緊張？」

雷克斯：「一時我也說不上來，新聞報導說有座山發生了爆炸，爆炸之後住在山裡的那些原住民都消失得無影無蹤了。」

黑倫：「那跟你要調查的案件有甚麼關係？」

雷克斯：「那座山，正好是狼之樂園的東邊啊，我怕會有甚麼危險先來通知你們。」

冰極風：「那要稟告狼王嗎？」

黑倫：「不了，我想狼王應該是知道了。」

黑倫：「好了，有時間在這邊閒談，不如趕緊調查是哪間分公司管道出了甚麼瑕疵！」

冰極風&雷克斯：「是！」

冰極風和雷克斯轉身離開後，黑倫望向窗戶外的一片藍天，想著狼之樂園的眾獸們，望著天空說......

黑倫OS：「托比，我相信你。」

就在此時另一個地方，是一間成衣工廠，雖然是白天，不過很奇怪的這間成衣工廠現在是打烊的，而裡面有幾個在做壞事的人類，正進行不為人知的計畫，就連操控哈特的技師也在裡面，燈光也沒打開，只有桌上的筆電螢幕還亮著，以及技師旁邊的手下拿著平板，不斷地用手指頭滑動平板及點擊，似乎有甚麼計畫進行著，這時身穿紅衣服飾，手上還配戴著磁脈水晶的手環，一位神秘女子走了過來並問坐在筆電前操作的男技師進度到哪邊。

神祕女子：「怎麼樣了，追蹤到了嗎？」

技師：「在一個月前最後一次顯示的定位點是在這個地方，我們推論了很久，雖然還不確定是否就是磁脈水晶的來源地，不過應該八九不離十了。」

神祕女子：「喔喔──那就趕快派手下去那地方好好調查呀。」

技師：「雖然沒有確切的證據，不過你公司的追蹤產品效果真不錯，不愧是世界一流的追蹤定位導向研發部門的女主管！」

神祕女子：「厲害的應該是你才對，會想到用磁脈水晶裝入控制機器裡面，被你們抓到的那隻狼也真可憐啊。」

技師：「不管牠有多厲害，火的技能有多強，還是輸給了我們高科技的產品。」

技師：「既然那隻狼這麼頑強，就利用他的本能去尋找磁脈水晶，沒有能力就要淘汰！」

神祕女子：「那你要派誰去勘查呢？」

技師：「哼哼！，我這裡可是有超年輕的馴獸師！」

神祕女子：「為什麼你要派他們去呢？，區區的馴獸師能做甚麼？」

技師：「記憶影像最後顯示在希山路206道和獸族發生激烈的戰鬥，我們推測磁脈水晶很有可能在他們獸族的手中！」

技師：「但我比較不理解的是，那地方空蕩蕩鳥不生蛋，就算有獸族也頂多只是兩三隻貓吧？」

神祕女子：「那地方沒人居住，但卻有這麼多獸，不只兩三隻了吧！」

技師：「所以我猜想他們一定有想要守護的東西才會開打！」

技師：「一個入侵者要搶你東西了，沒理由不會防衛。」

技師：「為了調查這塊地方，一定要找訓練有素的專業馴獸師，才能完成勘查任務！」

神祕女子：「真聰明啊，我對你真是另眼相看了呢！」

技師：「喂！小鬼們！，任務成功了，加倍有賞！」

馴獸師們：「是！」

沒有錯，這就是當時把黑倫和小獥放出來的大膽的孩子們，現在他們可是年輕有為的馴獸師，14到16歲之間的青少年，一聲令下就前往最後發訊號的地點，每個身上都帶著科技小裝備，這場風雨再度席捲狼之樂園！


=======鏡頭轉向獸醫護中心=======

宋紹青：「怎麼辦，怎麼辦，我的人生已經沒有退路了。」（抱頭）

斯冰菊：「勞健保是甚麼？」

銀月：「甚麼費用又是十萬以上？」

貓醫師：「我們這邊不收取任何費用啊，至於醫療設備都是我們自己投資的。」

宋紹青：「真的嗎！，難道你們這邊是在做慈善公益的嗎？」

哈特：「慈善公益？」

托比：「你放心啦，人類！，這裡絕對很安全，不會有人想要來殺你的！」

斯冰菊：「是啊，而且你有任何狀況，我們這邊有貓醫師在，會為你做治療的！」

宋紹青：「你們！你們真是群善良的好獸啊！，彷彿我好像來到其他原住民的部落一樣！」

宋紹青：「等我康復了，一定要好好觀摩你們的部落，是長什麼樣子的，也融入你們當地的習俗！」

銀月：「呵呵！，要說成原住民部落也說得過去啦。」

哈特：「對了！，你們的原住民部落，是甚麼樣子的部落啊？」

宋紹青：「喔，我們阿美族......」

大家聚集在樂園的獸醫院裡面，這可是有史以來獸族與人類最和平溫馨的一刻，一位山地人躺在病床上，雖然受了傷但很開心的跟在旁的獸族們分享他在阿美族部落裡生活的點點滴滴，還有習俗，到了晚上；樂園的燈光一盞一盞亮了起來，老樣子聚集在樂園飯廳吃飯，生活作息一如往常，但總覺得好像少了什麼。

銀月：「飯後甜點來了！」（看著托比端上桌）

托比：「欸欸！，我當上版主之後就把我當傭狼、一天到晚為你們伺候啊，真是的。」

小獥：「銀月葛格這給你吃。」（叼著）

銀月：「謝謝小獥！」（親吻）

哈特：「可是托比，我想你也從蘭陵柳那邊得到不少好處吧！」

托比：「才...才沒有呢！」（結巴）

哈特：「咳咳！，不用說我們大家都知道你被蘭陵柳給魔化了。」（意旨紳士化）

斯冰菊：「是啊，但還不到紳士的地步就是了。」

托比：「亂講，我...我才沒有被蘭陵柳給紳士化呢！」

蘭陵柳：「似乎好像有獸在呼喚我喔！」

托比：「哇嗚！，嚇死我了。」

斯冰菊：「才剛提到你，馬上就出現了！」

托比：「欸！總督！，你除了紳士之外還來搞神出鬼沒這招呀？」

蘭陵柳：「這樣才顯得有趣啊，你看看，托比！」

蘭陵柳：「自從他們離開之後，樂園一點事情也沒有，如果在樂園裡不添加一點風趣的話，那顯得多無聊呀。」

托比：「不不不！，不用了，上次已經接受過你的領教了。」

銀月：「呵呵，腹黑的一面又浮出來了。」（淡定喝茶）

小獥：「一個月了，不知道那隻長得帥氣的羊葛格到哪裡去了，至少也留個連絡方式嘛。」

銀月：「唉呀！，那隻羊你就不用理他了，小獥。」

哈特：「對喔！時間過得真快，一個月一眨眼就過去了，他們都已經離開這麼久了。」

托比：「還在想你的徒弟嗎？」

哈特：「就當作......徒弟自個兒修行去了。」

哈特：「不過話說回來，這裡果然是個家，溫暖又有歸屬感。」

小獥：「家？！」（靈光乍現）

小獥：「有了！，我們也去拜訪羊葛格他家好不好！」（天真樣）

托比：「小獥，我知道你也很想找夕華雪一起玩，但找他就像大海撈針一樣，我們都不知道他的家鄉在哪裡呀！」

銀月：「總之，在未來的不久，他很有可能會回來的！」

小獥：「真的嗎？」

銀月：「相信我，絕對不只有是夕華雪會回來，還有黑倫前版主，冰極風和雷克斯，還有我們從未見過的狼王，也一定會回來這裡，狼之樂園！」


=======鏡頭轉入一間平價的酒吧=======

「叮鈴」，一隻穿著流行服飾的羊獸人推開了木門，上前到吧檯點一杯酒，夕華雪轉身看看這間酒吧的環境，酒吧裡的燈光昏暗，放著某一時期的古典音樂，有著撞球和射飛鏢等遊戲區，讓獸與人類直覺印象這就是酒吧的氣氛啊！

這裡的客人大多是平俗落魄的人類和獸聚集在一起的場所，點酒的價格挺便宜的，雖然只是不起眼又普通的酒吧，但對夕華雪來說正在尋找那種家的感覺，不過隨著人類生活水準提升、價值觀改變，對於一些上流社會的人士來說，酒吧就是一個不良的場所。

夕華雪：「服務生，麻煩給我一杯『翡翠之森』，去冰！」

服務生：「好的！」

夕華雪OS：「嗯，這裡果然有種狼之樂園的FEEL，這裡的人和獸都是那麼的平凡。」

服務生：「來！，先生您點的酒！」（端上）

夕華雪：「謝謝。」

服務生：「你應該不是這裡的獸吧？看你的樣子像是有錢的高貴羊族，為什麼會來這間酒吧呢？」

夕華雪：「說來話長，其實......」


＝＝＝第二十三話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在是早上十點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

宋紹青：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第二十四話　馴獸師的入侵]

夕華雪：「說來話長，其實我是在找一種感覺，一種可以與獸友相聚聊天，歡樂的感覺。」

服務生：「其實這間酒吧裡的客人都不是很有錢，偶爾會有喝醉酒的、沒工作的獸也很多，不過既然你看上這家小店，以後要常來光顧喔！」

夕華雪：「嗯嗯，我會的！」（喝酒）

客人A：「這說也奇怪耶，為什麼那磁脈水晶的大公司就是不肯跟其他大企業搞合作啊，而且現在也不徵人才，那些員工也不知道從哪冒出來的？」

客人B：「唉──，有些公司就是這麼的自私，想要壟斷珠寶市場，利益完全歸它所有，採封閉政策啊！」

客人A：「我倒是蠻好奇這些磁脈水晶到底來源自何處。」

客人C：「喔！，說到磁脈水晶來自哪裡，你們有聽說嗎？，有一群14到16歲的馴獸師要去希山路206道找尋磁脈水晶，你們相不相信呀？」

夕華雪：「馴獸師？」

客人D：「有沒有搞錯啊，那邊可是偏僻人煙稀少的山區怎麼可能有磁脈水晶啊！」

客人B：「也太好笑了吧，這風聲是從打哪來的？」

客人C：「不知道！，傳著傳著就傳到我的耳朵裡了。」

客人A：「況且啊，一群馴獸師去那邊能幹嘛，找頭野獸然後把它馴服嗎？，那邊根本就沒有動物啊。」

夕華雪OS：「希山路206道？這地址我怎麼這麼熟悉啊！」

夕華雪OS：「怎麼有種不安的感覺...」

隔天早上，托比正站在樂園的大門口，等著網購下來的小米酒，看著前方的道路吹著早晨的涼風，等了些許久的他，一部小客車開了過來，小客車後面載著一箱一箱原住民的小米酒，開著小客車的工狼向托比揮了揮爪，開到大門口前停了下來。

托比：「辛苦你了！」

工狼：「不會，你訂的小米酒都在這裡了！」

托比：「那這樣一共多少錢呀？」

工狼：「差不多一萬！」

托比：「一...一...一萬！」（驚訝說道）

托比OS：「天啊，如果被蘭陵柳知道我買了這麼多米酒是給那位宋先生喝的不被他罵死才怪。」

工狼：「一樣是從那邊的秘密公司扣款對吧。」

托比：「對...對...！」（汗顏）

托比OS：「呵呵，不知道在公司那邊的狼王知道後會不會抓狂，又亂買一堆東西。」

工狼：「來來來，跟你介紹一下，這可是每個原住民都愛喝的品牌，馬拉桑！」（把所有貨物搬下來）

工狼：「千年傳統，全新感受，要不要試喝看看，版主？」

托比：「不──不用了！，謝謝你的好意。」

工狼：「如果版主滿意的話，歡迎叫親朋好友買來喝看看！」（上車）

工狼：「品質第一的傳統原住民米酒，馬拉桑，保證好喝──！」（開走）

托比：「還真會推銷打廣告啊，好了，這麼多箱我一隻狼怎麼搬得完啊！」

托比：「有了，找幫手！」


=======鏡頭轉向獸醫護中心=======

小獥：「宋叔叔，你們的部落真的好神祕喔！」

宋紹青：「除了打獵啊，還會慶祝豐收，圍繞在營火跳原住民舞蹈呢！」

小獥：「對了！，宋叔叔，我還給你帶了早餐來呢，你看！」（拿出）

宋紹青：「哇！，這麼多肉，還有蔬菜，你們這是去那裏捕獵啊，真是大豐收的啦！」

小獥：「宋叔叔，你一定要趕快好起來喔！」

宋紹青：「我會的！」

哈特：「小獥，原來你在這裡呀！」

小獥：「哈特葛格！」

哈特：「怎麼，又想聽宋叔叔講故事了對吧？」

小獥：「嗯──！，因為有很多我們所不知道的文化呢！」（點頭）

銀月：「好重，幹嘛一次訂這麼多箱小米酒啊！」

托比：「偶爾換換不同口味的酒嘛！」

銀月：「可是貓醫師說這個人類這陣子不能喝酒的嗎？」

小獥：「銀月葛格，你們怎麼把酒搬來醫院裡啊？」

銀月：「飯廳那邊沒有空間可以放這些小米酒，所以就只好搬來這裡啦！」

宋紹青：「喔！，有小米酒！，太好了，正好很配飯呢。」

托比：「來──，只能喝一點點喔！」

宋紹青：「謝謝！」

在宋紹青接過酒後，小獥看到他身上有一個針狀物的東西，吸引到小獥的注意，好奇這是甚麼器具便問起了宋先生......

小獥：「宋叔叔，這是甚麼東西呀？」

宋紹青：「這個啊！，是我們原住民用來麻醉獵物用的，只可惜現在都很少用了！」

哈特：「野餐用的？」

小獥：「麻醉？，野餐？」（歪頭）

銀月：「是捕獵物啦。」

宋紹青：「咦？我的麻醉吹箭呢？」

托比：「哇──，好酷的原住民武器喔，這怎麼用啊？」（擅自拿起）

哈特：「如果我常看電視的話，沒記錯應該是用吹的！」

托比：「用吹的？」

托比：（含住）

宋紹青：「不要！」（緊張）

托比：（吹──！）

在宋紹青的警告下已經來不及了，托比已經將裡面的箭針吹出去了，一箭就打破了燈管，碎片就剛好掉落在小獥的身上。

小獥：「啊──！」

銀月：「小獥！，吼──，版主你也小心一點嘛──！」（撥掉）

托比：「對不起！」

哈特：「這吹箭的速度還真不是普通的快，這射程最大能夠到多少呢？」

宋紹青：「其實說真的，我也不知道。」

宋紹青：「還好沒有塗麻醉劑，不然射到別人後果就不堪設想了。」

銀月：「是啊！」

=======鏡頭轉向馬戲團棚內=======

（奇怪暱稱請注意）
荒鷲：「OK，暗號名稱都取好了，灰狼，你那邊準備得怎麼樣了？」

灰狼：「都準備好了，等我們遇到那些野獸，就用這些東西來嚇嚇牠們！」

蟒蛇：「鞭炮呀，煙火啊，整人道具，捕獸夾，就用這些玩死牠們，嘻嘻嘻嘻。」

雲豹：「與其說我們是傑出的馴獸師，更應該說要叫我們『整獸專家』才對吧！」

荒鷲：「喂喂喂──！，這一次奪取磁脈水晶一定要成功，重重有賞聽到了沒有！」

蟒蛇：「知道知道，我們立刻動身，去希山路206道，GO──！」

在馬戲團棚內的這幾個青少年馴獸師，是群不折不扣的小屁孩，根本談不上傑出，認為這就像是場遊戲一樣，有得玩又有得拿，任務成功了，大人們就會拿獎品獎勵他們，在午後他們離開馬戲團棚內前往希山路206道，騎著重機很拉風的騎上高速公路，雖然還未成年就騎重機，似乎有錢就可以這麼跩，沒有人可以制止他們，另一方面在總公司的黑倫他們，也進行著計劃要抓出公司的內奸，究竟是誰把秘密資訊洩漏出去以及非法交易的那一群人，為了樂園的安全和生計一定要將他們繩之以法。

狼王白牙：「嗯──看來要抓出內奸有點困難，要是被我知道是哪個人員把資訊透露出去的我一定FIRE他！」

黑倫：「要是我我也會這麼做的，這樣會使樂園暴露在危險之中！」

冰極風：「可是為什麼樂園不能跟總公司聯繫呢，這樣至少知道狼王在這裡是安全的！」

雷克斯：「喔喔！，我懂了，原來樂園的秘密是這樣呀！」

冰極風：「秘密？」

雷克斯：「磁脈水晶來源自樂園，想把磁脈水晶轉移到人類社會拿去賣，於是在這個地方建設總部，這樣就有金錢方面的收入了！」

雷克斯：「難怪樂園資源這麼豐富，要有甚麼就有甚麼，完全是依靠這間旗下的磁脈水晶大企業在維持收入啊──」

小虎：「而且樂園也是因為我們獸群的長期居住，才能維持得這麼美好！」

雷克斯：「可是一旦被人類知道，水晶來源在我們的樂園，一定會跑到樂園大肆開墾，過度挖掘磁脈水晶，那這樣我們獸族就沒有立足之地了，失去生存權，這個世界上就真的沒有所謂的淨土了，一切都只是幻想。」

狼王白牙：「不錯嘛雷克斯，這樣詮釋得很清楚。」

狼王白牙：「所以──要做好一位管理者。」（站起身來）

狼王白牙：「就必須要好好保守一些商業機密，不讓公司面臨倒閉危機！」（拉開窗簾）

冰極風：「那狼王的意思是，委託我們調查並且抓出這個不保守秘密的壞員工囉？」

狼王白牙：「其實最怕的是這公司裡面有內奸，再加上剛剛得知道的消息......」

狼王白牙：「翔翼科技公司他們正把設計目標轉向成開發軍火的科技業公司！」

狼王白牙：「天知道他們科技業沒事開發軍火武器幹嘛啊。」

黑倫：「唉──這個世界真是越來越奇怪了。」

雷克斯：「冰極風、小虎，我們還是繼續商討，要怎樣解決目前的問題，世界才不會對我們有所危害。」

小虎：「嗯，有道理，自從來這裡上班之後，超能力什麼的漸漸就派不上用場了。」

狼王白牙：「各位已經忙了一個多月了，這陣子你們就先休息吧。」

全員：「是──！」


=======鏡頭轉向狼之樂園大門口=======

灰狼：「怎麼看都像是個偏僻的地方。」

荒鷲：「真好笑，裡面甚麼東西都沒有，在這裡設置一個大鐵門幹嘛啊。」

蟒蛇：「喂喂，我們會不會被他們大人們給耍了。」

雲豹：「可惡，如果真的耍我們的話，那我們幹嘛千辛萬苦騎來這裡找甚麼水晶啊！」（踢石頭踢進到樂園裡面）

雲豹：「奇怪！」

蟒蛇：「怎麼了，雲豹？」

雲豹：「剛剛我把石子踢進去，卻沒有聲音！」

蟒蛇：「我進去看看......。」

暗稱叫蟒蛇的少年碰觸到大鐵門口，在他們大夥兒眼前消失，一般人當下是會嚇到而趕緊離開，但他們覺得神奇又好玩，便闖了進去，在他們眼中所看到的盡是充滿生氣的綠世界，這麼美好的地方他們來這裡的目的也忘了一乾二淨，來到狼之樂園後他們都有共同的想法就是，佔據這裡為基地。

灰狼：「太好了，沒想到這世界上居然還有這種地方！」

荒鷲：「決定了，以後就把這塊地當作我們的基地吧！」

蟒蛇：「好！，就讓我們好好探索一下這美好的地方吧！」

灰狼：「不如我們分散行動吧！」

雲豹：「嗯！」

樂園的下午三點鐘，有些獸已經在自己的窩裡睡午覺，樂園的眾獸們在無防備不知情的情況下，馴獸師們已經分散行動悄悄探索著這個樂園，而在幻想森林的版區正在午睡的托比，突然有警告訊息發出，聲響嚇醒了托比，趕緊起來看看發生了甚麼事。

托比：「嗷！──，怎麼回事，失火了嗎？」

托比：「嗯──？，原來是蘭陵柳的緊急訊息。」（按下通訊按鈕）

蘭陵柳：「托比你總算醒來了，你快看看樂園的這幾個人類少年！」

托比：「這些影像是......」

托比所看到的監視影像，竟然是在各版區玩弄動物且不知從哪來的野孩子，所見的影像讓托比勃然大怒。

托比：「可惡，他們打哪來的呀，怎麼這麼過分！」

蘭陵柳：「我想應該是有獸通報才開啟樂園中所有的警鈴！」

蘭陵柳：「是時候該教訓這些擅闖我們樂園的人類了！」

托比：「好！，我去叫銀月他們就戰鬥位置！」

在版主托比一聲令下，通知所有樂園有戰鬥能力的獸為備戰狀態，這四個小屁孩都是各自行動，蘭陵柳認為這樣的情況很有利，可以派一隻獸各個擊破，而且他們四個身上都沒有攜帶著高科技武器，不過都已小心為上。

蘭陵柳：「哈特，你去教訓玩貓咪的那傢伙！」（耳麥對話）

哈特：「知道了！」（走過去）

雲豹：「哈哈，這些貓咪真好玩，抓一隻回家養！」

哈特：「喂──！，別太過分了，快放下你手邊的貓！」

雲豹：「我不要，我可是非常傑出年輕的馴獸師，難道你不怕嗎？」

哈特：「怕你個頭！」（伸出燃燒的右爪）

哈特：「火系技能──炎爆彈！」（攻擊）

雲豹：「啊！，好燙好燙！，你給我記著──！」（屁股著火的跑走）

哈特：「就這麼一點能耐呀，一點都不好玩，呿──」


=======鏡頭轉向幻想森林遊樂區=======

灰狼：「嘿嘿嘿，這實在太好玩了，我畫得真不錯呢！」

托比：「畫你X的，居然在我的版區亂塗鴉，而且是在我跟小獥還有銀月玩的遊樂區，看我怎麼把你轟出去！」

托比：「電系技能──疾電光盾！」

灰狼：「唉呀！唉呀！，這是甚麼東西啊，電得好痛啊！」（倒地）

灰狼：「不明覺＂慄＂啊，先走為妙！」（逃走）

托比：「想不到挺好對付的，弱！」

托比：「不知道白拓那邊怎麼樣了？」


＝＝＝第二十四話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

宋紹青：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第二十五話　失去技能]

在托比解決完一個野孩子之後，另一方面白拓施展空間術，讓暗稱叫蟒蛇的少年一直鬼打牆，怎麼走就是同一條路，走不出去，很輕鬆地把他趕出樂園外了。

蟒蛇：「好奇怪喔，剛剛這地方好像走過了......」

白拓：「想走出去嗎？，那就給我離開吧！」

白拓：「空間系技能──變換！」

蟒蛇：「咦，這不是出入口的地方嗎？怎麼會不知不覺的走出來了！」

白拓：「真輕──鬆！」（趴在樹枝上）

而在狼群集會岩，帶頭的隊長──荒鷲，看到一旁玩耍的狼兒，便想拿鞭炮點燃嚇嚇他們，認為這樣的整狼方式既好玩又有趣，鞭炮點燃後朝著狼群丟過去，看到這樣的場面，躲在樹後的銀月施展冰系能力把鞭炮冰凍起來。

「啪啪啪啪啪砰砰──」（鞭炮聲！）

狼群：「嗚──」（逃走）

荒鷲：「哈哈哈哈！，這實在太好玩了，嚇死你們！」

荒鷲：（扮鬼臉）

銀月：「冰系技能──物體凍結！」（將鞭炮結凍）

荒鷲：「怎麼回事，鞭炮竟然結冰了！」

銀月：「嘖嘖嘖──」（從樹後面走出來）

荒鷲：「是誰？！」

銀月：「喂──，小屁孩，你知道自己在做甚麼嗎？」

荒鷲：「知道啊！，玩狼啊，話說這個地方狼挺多的，沒想到狼是這麼的膽小呀。」

銀月：「那你遇上我就不只如此了！」

荒鷲：「喔──，看樣子我是遇上這地方的BOSS了，看我怎麼馴服你！」

銀月：「我看你在馴服我之前，就先哭著跑回家找媽媽了！」

說完，荒鷲伸手從口袋裡面拿出幾個大型漆彈，腳步向前快速丟出幾顆漆彈，銀月看到這愚蠢的舉動，用冰系技能製造一個冰盾防禦，但荒鷲不停的攻擊最後拿出多功能的捕獸夾，似乎想從腳下進攻，一眼被銀月看出來，就在銀月腳下的地面變出尖銳的冰柱，荒鷲發覺苗頭不對，按下按鈕收回捕獸夾。

銀月：「遊戲結束了小屁孩，不要再來騷擾我們了！」

銀月：「冰系技能──冰劍射擊！」

荒鷲：「要命！這狼獸人會超能力啊，得趕快回到剛剛會合的地方，從長計議啊！」（逃走）

銀月：「嘿嘿！，成功了！」

銀月：「不過我怎麼有種不祥的預感，以往人類都不會發現到這裏的，怎麼這幾個野孩子會......」


=======鏡頭轉向樂園外面的大門口=======

荒鷲：「啊哈──啊哈──」（喘氣）

荒鷲：「怎麼大家都跑出來了？」

雲豹：「還不是那隻手上會著火的狼，把我趕出來的。」

灰狼：「咦？著火的狼，話說我好像遇到的是會放電的。」

蟒蛇：「我甚麼都沒遇到，就只是像在繞圈子，最後就這麼走出來了。」

雲豹：「你呢？荒鷲隊長？」

荒鷲：「我剛剛遇上這地方的大BOSS了，他會變出冰劍射向我。」

灰狼：「這麼厲害呀！！」

荒鷲：「可惡，區區的超能力狼族，我們可不是這麼容易被打敗的。」

蟒蛇：「我們先來計畫一下吧，我們的道具多的是。」

雲豹：「道具嗎？，重型機車怎麼樣？」

全員：「酷──！！」
--------------------------------------

處理解決完他們之後，三隻狼回到幻想森林與托比會合，便開始談論為何他們這幾個小孩會知道這個地方？！

哈特：「好了，把他們趕出去了，樂園總算又恢復了和平了。」

托比：「可是有件事很奇怪耶，為什麼他們這幾個小孩會來這地方？」

銀月：「我也是這麼想的，會不會是甚麼機密洩漏出去了？」

白拓：「原因很簡單呀，他們這一群小屁孩就跟上次哈特的事件是一樣的。」

哈特：「我的事件？」

托比：「啊！，我想到了，他們來這裡的目的一定是......」

全員：「搶奪磁脈水晶！」

大家異口同聲的說，不管敵人是從甚麼樣的地方來，同樣的目的不是佔領就是奪取磁脈水晶，經過這場小騷動後托比和哈特又回去睡午覺，銀月則是剛剛的小戰鬥後睡不著覺，又跑去醫院找小獥。

一進病房就看見這個山地原住民又跟小獥說一些部落的故事，有說有笑的，如此溫馨的畫面，讓銀月不禁想著，如果世界如此美好那該有多好，這時小獥看見銀月進來了，很快就跑去銀月的身邊。

小獥：「啊！，銀月葛格！」（跑過去）

銀月：「小獥啊──，你在這裡有沒有乖乖的呢？」

小獥：「有啊！，而且宋叔叔還跟我講他們打獵的方法呢。」

小獥：「製作陷阱啊，戰略等等的。」

銀月：「這樣呀，看你們聊天聊得很愉快的。」

宋紹青：「你好，狼先生！，請問剛剛的聲音到底是？」

銀月：「喔，那是警報器，就是說有外人入侵，通報各個版區的版主派員防衛。」

宋紹青：「這樣啊。」

貓醫師：「來，吃藥囉！」

宋紹青：「好──！」

小獥：「銀月葛格，你們沒有事吧？」

銀月：「沒事沒事，小case而已，只是幾個人類小屁孩我們還應付得了。」

銀月：「哈特和托比他們先回去睡午覺了。」

小獥：「那銀月葛格，他們還會再來嗎？」

銀月：「我想應該不會了啦，那麼弱，而且身上都沒帶甚麼高科技武器。」

銀月：「這一點我想可以放心了。」

小獥：「喔喔。」

宋紹青：「不！，你們狼族絕對不可以掉以輕心。」（堅定的態度）

銀月：「怎麼說？」

宋紹青：「我想他們第一波行動很有可能只是勘查而已，下一波就會是真正的戰鬥了。」

宋紹青：「當時我們憑著老祖先的智慧，成功抵擋他們一波波的攻擊，雖然我族死傷很少，可是萬萬沒想到他們精明的戰略，我們一時疏忽所導致的失敗就奪走了我們的山地。」

宋紹青：「所以千萬不能大意！」

小獥：「原來如此。」

銀月：「好的！，我們會注意的！」

貓醫師：「不過話又說回來，你也算是好命的了，就正好掉落在我們狼之樂園。」

貓醫師：「發生爆炸之後也沒見到其他原住民人。」

宋紹青：「或許像你所說的，我真的很命大，被你們救起。」

銀月：「不用客氣啦，畢竟你也不是壞人，我們都很好相處的喔。」

宋紹青：「嗯！」

小獥：「銀月葛格，我們去外面玩好不好？」

銀月：「好啊。」

小獥：「太好了！」

小獥：「宋叔叔，謝謝你的故事。」

宋紹青：「不用客氣的啦。」（揮手）

狼之樂園的晚上時分，一如往常的大家坐在飯廳用餐，哈特和托比等狼和大家討論著他們擊退那群小屁孩的事情，換得了狼之樂園的和平，但說遲來那時快，他們那群馴獸師可是真的卯上了，騎著重機衝破大門，潑灑油漆等惡劣行為......

哈特：「我就說他們那一群就只有這一點本事。」

哈特：「自稱什麼馴獸師的，我還以為他們有多強呢。」

托比：「不過這樣我們才能鬆一口氣啊，還好不是甚麼強大的敵人。」

哈特：「在我修行這麼多年來，起碼我的獸魂指數有破三萬點了呢。」

蘭陵柳：「先別自誇，總有一天我的獸魂指數絕對會遠超過你的。」

哈特：「是嗎？那我就好好期待了。」

托比：「像上次哈特被裝入磁脈水晶的怪機器控制，使他的獸魂指數瞬間飆升到七萬點，這磁脈水晶的力量也太可怕了。」

蘭陵柳：「的確，當時我在醫院裡有聽說，聽到七萬點我幾乎是難以置信。」

托比：「當時銀月和小獥、還有雷克斯跟冰極風、以及夕華雪跟黑倫前版主還有我，勉強集結七萬點的獸魂指數才能和哈特對抗。」

哈特：「嘿嘿，當時那段記憶我真的不知道呢。」（抓頭）

白拓：「其實只要平常多磨練就好啦。」（喝茶）

這時端著菜的小獥和銀月剛好回到座位上，聽到剛剛大家的對談便開口說......

銀月：「大家還不能夠大意，他們很有可能只是來探查而已！」

小獥：「對啊！，沒錯！」

蘭陵柳：「也是，我們也還是不能大意。」

哈特：「如果他們還敢來，我就一火燒毀他們。」

白拓：「呵呵，燒毀，今年又不是五倍。」

小獥：「呵呵呵哈哈哈，燒毀──，哈哈哈哈。」（大笑）

蘭陵柳：「七萬點的燒毀指數！」

白拓&托比：「哈哈哈哈哈──」

就在大家在飯廳裡哈哈大笑的時候，這一群馴獸師又再度襲擊，當大夥們聽到很吵的重機聲音，大家都摀起耳朵，飯廳裡用餐的獸聽到噪音都紛紛逃走。

小獥：「好吵啊，甚麼聲音啊？」（摀著耳朵）

蘭陵柳：「應該是重機等摩托車的噪音。」

灰狼：「原來他們在這啊，還很悠閒地吃著晚餐呢。」

蟒蛇：「嚇嚇他們。」

銀月：「喂──！，怎麼又是你們。」

荒鷲：「你以為我們就會就此罷休嗎？」

雲豹：「我們要佔領這個地方，你們這群獸族應該比我們......」（拇指朝下瞧不起）

雲豹：「不！，根本沒資格在我們的統治下存活。」

銀月：「你！」（怒火）

白拓：「喂！，別激動！」

蘭陵柳：「請你們不要破壞這個地方好嗎。」（站起身來）

蟒蛇：「這已經是屬於我們的地方了，我們想怎麼玩、怎麼搞，隨我們高興。」

托比：「搶別人的地盤，不太好吧，我勸你們不要單靠重機車的噪音威嚇我們。」

托比：「對我們是沒有用的。」

荒鷲：「噪音──居然說我們的重機聲音像噪音。」

灰狼：「搶地盤是吧，那就告訴我們，磁脈水晶的來源，在哪裡──？」

蘭陵柳：「不會吧，怎麼他們也知道？！」

銀月：「我們是不會告訴你們的！一群搶匪！」

灰狼：「那就別怪我們不客氣了！」

一說完，灰狼拿起汽油彈往飯廳砸，瞬間燃起火勢一發不可收拾，白拓趕緊拿起滅火器滅火，這時他們騎著重機逃走了，托比和銀月及蘭陵柳追了上去，目前還不知道究竟是誰派他們來的，呆坐在飯廳的小獥不知如何是好，情況危急只好去醫院躲起來找宋叔叔，看看有甚麼方法可以對付他們。

小獥：「怎麼辦！，怎麼辦！，對了，先去醫院找宋叔叔！」（跑走）

荒鷲：「哈哈哈！，來追啊。」

銀月：「可惡！，別跑！」

托比：「喂──！，變回狼形追還比較快！」

銀月：「好主意！」

白拓：「來我這裡！」

白拓：「空間系技能──變換」

白拓施展空間系技能讓大家不用追那群馴獸師追得那麼辛苦，利用空間變移讓他們更快追捕到他們，領先在他們的前面。

荒鷲：「哈哈！，野狼就是野狼，追不到。」

灰狼：「真奇怪，沒道理會不追我們啊？」

雲豹：「蟒蛇小心！」

蟒蛇：「啊啊啊！！」

托比：「往哪跑！」（跳上去）

蟒蛇：「別太囂張了！」（打下來）

哈特：「看我火系魔功的厲害！」

灰狼：「喔！，就是著火的那隻狼嗎？」

雲豹：「別擔心！」

哈特：「火系魔功──火焰氣流！」

雲豹：「反射物質隔緣板！！」

暗稱雲豹的少年拿出一塊正方形的大板子，據說是可以反彈物質的東西，超好用的道具便把哈特的絕招反擊回去，一看到哈特的絕招被反彈過來，托比他們嚇了一跳，擊中一旁的大樹引燃火勢，不過白拓好像都在忙著滅火。

哈特：「天啊！！」（閃躲）

托比：「喂！，哈特，你沒事吧？」

哈特：「我沒事。」

哈特：「喂！，那是甚麼板子？」

雲豹：「反射物質隔緣板，有隔絕冰凍和火焰功能的板子。」

蟒蛇：「我們這邊用具還有很多呢！」（拿出）

蟒蛇：「笑一個！」（喀擦──）

蘭陵柳：「咿！，好刺眼的閃光燈。」（用手臂遮擋眼睛）

托比：「呿──還以為是甚麼，只不過是個閃光燈！」

哈特：「還跟他客氣什麼，再來一次！」

哈特：「火系魔功──火焰氣流！」（失效）

哈特：「咦！，奇怪！？」

蘭陵柳：「唉呀，閃一邊去，交給我！交給我！」

蘭陵柳：「幻系技能──催眠之瞳！」（失效）

馴獸師們：「哈哈哈哈───」（看著獸族大笑著）

蘭陵柳：「奇怪，怎麼會這樣子！」

蟒蛇：「怎麼樣？，沒皮條了吧。」

蟒蛇：「好好的玩他們，時效只有半小時，盡情的玩弄吧！」

雲豹：「OK！」

蘭陵柳：「那就只能肉搏戰了。」

哈特：「呀啊──」（衝過去）


＝＝＝第二十五話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

乎～一次看完第一章～全部，真的滿暢快的XDD

連老大都出場啦，另外不知道徵角還有沒有名額呢？

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在是晚上十一點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

哈特：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第二十六話　困獸之鬥]

蘭陵柳：「那就只能肉搏戰了！」

銀月：「大家上吧！」

哈特：「呀啊──！」（衝過去）

灰狼：「繃帶炸彈！，發射！」

蘭陵柳：「甚麼！啊啊......」（被繃帶包住）

哈特：「蘭陵柳！！」

荒鷲：「哈哈哈，這下可有得玩了！」

一個可以讓獸族失去技能的恐怖武器，頓時讓托比他們無法展開攻擊，馴獸師利用之前在馬戲團所學到的技術，讓托比他們乖乖屈服，綁的綁、任由他們玩弄於股掌之間，最後就丟棄在泥濘的土堆上。

失去技能的托比及伙伴們變得像一般的動物一樣普通，接著又任由這群惡劣的少年到處去惡搞狼之樂園繼續去欺負那些沒實質戰鬥能力的獸群，還好托比他們被丟棄的地點在醫院附近，貓醫師一聽到附近有狼的呻吟聲便跑出醫院外巡視，拿著手電筒照照這附近，卻意外發現了被繃帶亂捆在一起的托比他們，馬上用銳利的貓爪將他們解開，並帶去醫院進行治療。

貓醫師：「奇怪，我明明就聽到狼叫聲，應該就是在這附近...」（拿著手電筒照射）

托比：「貓醫師！貓醫師！我們在這──！」（喊叫）

貓醫師：「我來了！我來了！」（跑過去）

貓醫師：「哎唷──怎麼會被捆成這個樣子，我現在就幫你們撕開！」（劃一刀）

蘭陵柳：「謝謝貓醫師相救。」

貓醫師：「怎麼樣，你們還可以走嗎？」（拉白拓一把）

白拓：「可以，我們還能走。」

銀月：「這是我遇過有史以來最詭異的閃光燈了，怎麼沒辦法使出技能？」

蘭陵柳：「真不敢相信人類的科技進步成這樣。」

（狼之樂園──獸醫護中心）
小獥：「銀月葛格！你們...你們怎麼會被玩成這個樣子啊！」

銀月：「小獥，我們能有這一條命已經算不錯的了。」

哈特：「可惡，太奸詐了，一定要想個對策才行！」

小獥：「有了！，找宋叔叔，他一定有很多戰略跟方法的！」

小獥：「可以幫助你們擊退那群壞小孩的！」

蘭陵柳：「小獥，人類有人類的做法，但我們獸族絕對不會用下三濫的方法去擊潰對方的！」

蘭陵柳：「這種作為老實說我看太多了，我們要憑自己的力量把地盤搶回來！」

哈特：「蘭陵柳......」

蘭陵柳：「貓醫師，帶我們進去治療吧。」

貓醫師：「好的！」

小獥：「銀月葛格，你們不是有異能可以對抗他們，怎麼會......」

銀月：「我想你聽了可能會嚇一跳，他們有著可以讓我們技能消失的道具。」

貓醫師：「什麼道具這麼厲害啊？」

銀月：「不清楚那道具是什麼，就一台類似照相機，閃光燈閃一下，然後我們就失去異能了。」

白拓：「嘖嘖，這種東西真想把它搶過來研究一下，好想知道它是怎麼做到的，以及裡面的機器零件是甚麼，好好奇喔！」

托比：「呵呵！白拓的瘋狂研究機關又被開啟了。」

這一天晚上經歷了戰鬥後，他們以為從此就失去了技能，其實這只是暫時性的，只不過；這一群馴獸師佔領著狼之樂園，玩弄了所有動物之後就在小木屋裡住宿一夜，原本這二、三樓的房間以往都是托比他們住的寢室，如今卻被他們佔據，躺在醫院的托比他們也只能在病床上度過這夜晚，簡直是天堂與地獄的分別，寂靜的夜晚裡，貓醫師送藥給宋紹青吃之後，他問貓醫師今天怎麼特別安靜，醫院讓人覺得安靜得很詭異，貓醫師為了不讓宋先生受到驚慌，便說......

宋紹青：「貓醫師，今晚怎麼特別安靜呀，而且他們應該也會來看我才對？」

貓醫師：「喔，那是因為今天的戰鬥使他們特別累，所以回自己房間休息了。」

貓醫師：「啊！，對了，這裡有台液晶電視可以看，你喜歡看甚麼就用遙控器轉台，這樣才不會覺得無聊。」

宋紹青：「謝謝你喔！」

貓醫師：「不客氣，我有病獸等著我去看診，先走了。」

宋紹青：「嗯！」

在沒有歡樂的氣氛下，宋紹青一個人躺在病床上孤零零的看著電視新聞，除了吸收一些有用的資訊外，他最想要知道的，就是阿美族原住民的生死，希望能透過電視新聞看到他們的族人，但始終沒有被報導出來。

反倒是看到了綠野羊鎮的都更案，一群羊族上街出來抗議，但政府始終不出面回應，宋紹青也知道，羊是獸族裡面最高貴的族群，但最近幾年原本很有錢的高貴羊族一下子就跌落了谷底，貧窮的羊族也因為債務繳不出房貸，跟索亞利村一樣，搬遷也不是、繼續死守在這邊早晚也會被官員用軍火驅離，打造一個專屬於人類的高級住商區，隔天早上托比他們的情況恢復之後，小獥第一時間就去找宋紹青找解決方法。

小獥：「宋叔叔，宋叔叔宋叔叔宋叔叔宋叔叔......！」（跑過來）

宋紹青：「怎麼啦？，看你緊張成這樣！」

小獥：「昨晚那一群壞小孩又來攻佔樂園了，出去應戰的銀月葛格也被他們玩弄了，用道具把他們的獸魂技能變無法使用，宋叔叔你想想辦法好不好。」

小獥：「替我們狼族出一口氣！」

宋紹青：「嗯......辦法不是沒有，我不知道你們的獸魂技能是甚麼，但我一定竭盡所能的去幫助你們。」

小獥：「真的嘛！」

宋紹青：「真的！」

小獥：「太好了，那宋叔叔，那該怎麼做呢？」

宋紹青：「可是我想要先了解一下狀況，可以詳細說明給我聽嗎？」

在宋紹青的要求之下，要解決問題的根本辦法還是要把過程詳細說明給專家聽，小獥找了銀月葛格，並把他帶到宋紹青的病房裡，訴說這一整個過程，當然答應版主不能將獸族擁有超能力的事情說了出來，雖然銀月對這山地人還不是那麼的完全信任，但為了奪回樂園只好求助他了。

小獥：「宋叔叔，我把銀月葛格帶來了！」

宋紹青：「銀月先生，能否將事情詳細說明給我聽？」

銀月：「這個......」

宋紹青：「為了你們的狼之樂園，就讓我助你們一臂之力吧──」

銀月：「好的，事情是這樣的......」

在銀月說明完這一切之後，宋紹青開始思考該如何擊退那一群馴獸師，光是用技能去正面迎擊反倒是處於下風，一定要先奪取他們的道具才行，技能則是等到必要的時候使出才是明智之擇。

宋紹青：「銀月先生，我想我知道該怎麼幫你們了。」（下床）

銀月：「宋先生，你要做什麼！」

宋紹青：「帶我去你們的會合場所，一起來研討戰略。」

銀月：「這樣不妥吧！，你傷不是還沒有好嗎？」

宋紹青：「你放心！，憑我們原住民堅強的身體，這點傷不算甚麼，很快就會康復了。」

小獥：「宋叔叔，慢點走喔！」

到了會合場所，銀月和小獥看見蘭陵柳和大家早已召開作戰會議，當蘭陵柳看見山地人出現在這邊，便好意相勸離開，但宋紹青堅持要跟大家參與作戰會議，看到他的誠心和態度，蘭陵柳放下己見讓他參與，宋紹青找了位置坐下來，開始與大家商討這次的作戰。

蘭陵柳：「首先呢，他們有讓我們技能消失的恐怖道具，在我們使出技能之前恐怕就會先被閃光燈照到而癱瘓技能了。」

哈特：「我們一定要先奪取他們手上的怪東西才行。」

斯冰菊：「就算要奪取，你們想想看，他們可是有重機耶，騎的比我們用四爪跑的還要快耶！」

托比：「白拓你呢？，你不是會利用空間變換？」

白拓：「空間系的技能一天最多不能超過五次，受限於本身的力量，我只能勉強幫你們五次。」

宋紹青：「你們可以換個角度想想看，如果你們沒有技能的話，是不是什麼事都做不了？」

蘭陵柳：「你的意思是......？」

宋紹青：「我認為你們不要太過於依賴你們的技能，常常施展會讓別人有一天知道你們的弱點！」

銀月：「宋先生，莫非你想到甚麼好辦法了？」

宋紹青：「就用這個吧！」（拿出吹箭）

小獥：「吹箭耶！！」

宋紹青：「我記得貓醫師那邊應該有麻醉藥吧」

托比：「有是有，但你要為我們冒險嗎？」

宋紹青：「這次我要教你們，做陷阱！」


[作戰VCR]（鏡頭拍攝托比他們製作陷阱的過程）

宋紹青：「對付他們就如同捕獵的方式一樣。」

宋紹青：「觀察他們的動靜，習性，用在人類也是可行的。」

宋紹青：「會走哪一條路，會在哪裡犯罪，那就在下一個地點製作陷阱及障礙！」

宋紹青：「這樣他們的東西就順利的搶奪過來了。」

[作戰VCR結束]


製作完陷阱後眾獸們就等著那群馴獸師上鉤，過沒多久他們再次騎著重機闖蕩樂園，但他們卻沒料到經過的道路上會有鐵釘，當然是爆胎不能騎了，牽到一旁去開始商討對策。

雲豹：「可惡！路上怎麼有這麼多鐵釘！」

蟒蛇：「看來昨晚對付他們還不夠，還沒學到教訓啊。」

灰狼：「荒鷲大，你覺得該怎麼做呢？」

荒鷲：「既然他們想要玩，我們就一路跟他們玩到底！」

蟒蛇：「荒鷲當隊長，任務從未失敗過，我看......」

荒鷲：「我看這場遊戲也該做個了結，要嘛他們說出磁脈水晶的來源地，要嘛就把這裡占為己有，驅趕他們！」

荒鷲：（拿出獵槍）

灰狼：「看來荒鷲大，這次可是真的認真了！」

雲豹：「那我也來拿我的用具好了！」

蟒蛇：「又是那個東西呀！」

雲豹：「沒錯！」

蟒蛇：「那叫甚麼？」

雲豹：「異能反制器閃光版，可以讓有技能的獸族暫時喪失獸魂能力，效果只有半小時！」

荒鷲：「很好，那我們就行動吧！」


=======鏡頭轉向獸醫護中心=======

宋紹青：「喔！，原來還有監視功能可以看喔！」

小獥：「怎麼樣，宋叔叔，我做得漂亮吧！」

宋紹青：「很棒呀，這樣就可以知道那些壞小孩的動靜了！」

小獥：「換作是我呀，我也會跟他們一起並肩作戰！」

蘭陵柳：「小獥，這裡交給我們就好了！」

蘭陵柳：「你還是在這裡繼續陪宋先生聊聊天！」

小獥：「不要！雖然我點數只有五千多，但至少可以幫你們吧？」

蘭陵柳：「那你能幫上甚麼忙呢？，要是你被抓走了，情況會更難應付的！」

小獥：「小氣！」（嘟嘴）

宋紹青：「喂喂，他們來了，快看看！」

在醫院的病房裡，透過電視看到的監視影像，如蘭陵柳預期的一樣，他們會走這條路，正好就會碰到他們做的陷阱，而且一舉可以打撈逼問他們口供，在馴獸師帶著道具時還不知道即將要踩到陷阱，一副表現出很有自信的樣子，最後真的成功讓他們上鉤了，也被刺了一針麻醉藥，讓他們昏迷在地洞裡，哈特和銀月趁機會奪走他們東西，把他們押到幻想森林綁起來等著他們醒來再拷問他們。


=======鏡頭切換幻想森林版區=======

白拓：「總算抓到這群囂張的屁孩們了！」

小獥：「那這些東西該怎麼辦呢？」

銀月：「實在太囂張了，居然還有獵槍，擺明要我們失去技能後再殺掉我們！」

蘭陵柳：「奇怪！，怎麼沒看到托比狼呢？」

白拓：「不知道，他說要去一個地方拿東西，離開樂園了。」

銀月：「真是的！，托比怎麼總是挑這個時候離開樂園啊。」

白拓：「他還說會馬上回來。」

灰狼：「這裡是......」（醒過來）

荒鷲：「可惡，放開我們！」

蘭陵柳：「我是這個地方的管理者，是誰指使你們來的，在我們還沒改變主意以前最好趕快招認！」

蟒蛇：「我們沒有義務回答你們吧？」

哈特：「你們幾個居然還有獵槍，實在太殘忍了！」

「不知道他們已經獵殺過多少隻獸族了。」小獥看著這些道具和槍驚恐的說道。

荒鷲：「快把我們的東西還來，要不然的話......」

「要不然怎樣？」銀月拿著冰劍堵著雲豹的脖子威嚇道。

雲豹：「別...別這樣，別殺我！」（害怕樣）

蘭陵柳：「是誰指使你們來的？」

荒鷲：「好吧，我說......」

灰狼：「荒鷲大......」

荒鷲：「是翔翼科技公司的技師和女主管派我們來的，要知道磁脈水晶的下落。」

銀月：「科技公司？」

荒鷲：「他們要把目標放在開發軍火的地方，需要用到大量的磁脈水晶。」

蟒蛇：「荒鷲大，你居然......」

荒鷲：「你閉嘴！」

荒鷲：「總之目前我們知道的就是這樣，你們可以把道具還給我們了吧？」

荒鷲：「我們知道錯了，放過我們吧！」（低頭說道）

荒鷲：「以後不會再來騷擾你們了。」

荒鷲：「喂──咱們回去吧。」

哈特：「蘭陵柳，你看怎麼樣？」

蘭陵柳：「放了他們也應該是走投無路了，因為他們的任務失敗，誰管他們人類規則是怎樣。」

銀月：「說不定只是簡單的解僱吧？」

蘭陵柳：「我看啊，把他們留在樂園只會更讓我們討厭，放他們走好了。」

銀月：「同意！」

荒鷲：「謝謝你們！」

在蘭陵柳幫他們解開繩子之後，收拾他們的行李帶著他們這群少年馴獸師到樂園的大門口前，爆胎的重型機車也用銀月的冰術修復完成，牽著重機的四個人在大鐵門前停了下來，荒鷲用眼神向同伴示意意圖不軌，隨後雲豹快速拿起異能反制器朝著銀月他們照閃光，四個人紛紛拿出獵槍瞄準牠們，還很好心的留了一些時間讓他們說出死前告白。

雲豹：「我拍！」（喀擦）

小獥：「啊！，好亮！」

蘭陵柳：「可惡，又玩這招！」

哈特：「糟了，我們中計了！」

荒鷲：「你們以為我們就會乖乖投降回去交差的嗎？」

灰狼：「果然你們這群狼族，還真是好騙呀。」

小獥：「我才不怕你們呢，看我翔風術的厲害！」

小獥：「風系技能──翔風─烈龍捲！」（失效）

小獥：「奇怪！」

蟒蛇：「嘿！，你們看，這隻狼還不知道怎麼回事，真可愛啊。」

雲豹：「哼哼─！」

荒鷲：「這次你們知道得太多了，我不能讓你們這群狼活著的。」（拿出獵槍）

雲豹：「遊戲也該做個了結了，哈哈。」（拿出獵槍）


＝＝＝第二十六話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在是早上十一點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

夕華雪：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第二十七話　科技槍械戰]
（此劇情超乎現實，本劇中的槍火彈藥請勿在家裡模仿）

雲豹：「遊戲也該做個了結了，哈哈。」（拿出獵槍）

蟒蛇：「是要一隻一隻的呢？，還是全部一起呢？」（拿出獵槍）

銀月：「小獥，躲到我後面去！」

蘭陵柳：「哈特！，銀月還有白拓，盡可能的保護小獥，要死我一隻兔子就夠了！」

哈特：「不行啊！，蘭陵柳！」

灰狼：「想趁現在告白說出最後的遺言要趕快喔！」

銀月：「小獥，你不要怕，我會保護你的，你絕對不會被殺掉的！」

小獥：「不要，我不想眼睜睜看著你們死在獵槍之下，不要！」（流淚）

銀月：「等等我們幫你擋下子彈時你就不要回頭趕快逃跑，知道嗎！」（站在小獥前面）

白拓：「唉！，真是可惜，我的那些科學研究都還沒完成就要先死了。」

哈特：「喂！，要殺就儘管殺吧，我們死了，後面還有千千萬萬隻的獸等著你們的！」

哈特：「為我們報仇！」

荒鷲：「口氣還真大呀，獸族的命根本就沒有價值，好，我就讓你們死得乾脆點！」

荒鷲：（扣著板機）

銀月：「小獥，這輩子能夠認識你，我真是太開心了，謝謝你！」

小獥：「不，不要！，銀月葛格！」

荒鷲：「跟你們在一起玩這場遊戲我很開心呢。」

哈特：「對不起，徒兒，師父我先走了。」

荒鷲：「永別了！」（瞄準）

就在他們要按下板機開槍之前，後方傳來斯冰菊的聲音，斯冰菊還拿著擴音器對著他們說超冷的冷笑話，擴音器能夠加倍技能的效果，因此他們手上的獵槍瞬間結凍，不僅僅是這樣，就連周遭的溫度也下降了好幾度，托比瞬間移動奪走了雲豹手上的技能反制器，到後面再掀起一波槍械戰，誰勝誰負就讓我們繼續看下去！

斯冰菊：「喂！屁孩們，你們可知道一隻公鹿，牠走著走著，越走越快，最後它會變成了什麼？」

雲豹：「又是誰啊？」（轉身一看）

斯冰菊：「最後牠就變成了高速公路（鹿）了。」

斯冰菊：「哈哈哈哈哈哈。」（狂笑著）

『一陣冷暴風吹來』

小獥：「呃──，好冷。」（抱身體）

銀月：「斯冰菊的冷笑話功力也太強大。」（三條線）

蟒蛇：「好冷！」（三條線）

灰狼：「這甚麼爛冷笑話，去死吧！」（舉槍）

灰狼：「奇怪！，按不下板機！」

荒鷲：「獵槍居然結凍了！」

托比：「我來了！」（瞬間移動朝向雲豹）

托比：「電系技能──疾電光盾！」（撞擊）

雲豹：「啊──！」（彈飛兩公尺）

托比：「OK！，異能反制器拿到手了！」

雲豹：「可惡啊！」（拿出磁脈水晶）

荒鷲：「弟兄們，武力組裝！」

灰狼&蟒蛇：「是！」（把磁脈水晶裝入獵槍裡）

荒鷲：「等等就讓你們見識一下，史上最強的科技槍械！」

荒鷲：「死神一號！」

在他們將磁脈水晶裝入獵槍裡，瞬間產生高溫讓結冰的地方融化，再慢慢回復原來的溫度，接著槍械開始起了變化，托比也早預料到會有這麼的一天，所以剛剛失蹤了半個小時是跟斯冰菊一起跑去樂園外的某個存放軍火庫的地方。

雖然這是戰爭開打時，為了保護狼之樂園所特別訂製的科技槍械，愛好槍械的托比拿出他最自豪擅長的M16自動步槍和曲尺手槍，還好及時趕回樂園裡阻止悲劇發生，而在下一秒荒鷲開出第一槍，威力之驚獸，讓地面上炸出一個小洞，樂園混戰就這麼開始。

荒鷲：「呀！」（開槍）

托比：「快避開呀！」

銀月：（抱住小獥往旁邊倒）

『砰轟轟轟轟──』

小獥：「嗷──！」（驚嚇）

哈特：「好強大！」

蘭陵柳：「哈特，快去托比那邊拿槍！」

托比：「哈特，我掩護你！」

哈特：「OK！」（快速衝過去）

蟒蛇：「呀啊！」（開槍）

托比：「電系技能──疾電光盾」（擋住小砲彈）

托比：「白拓！接著！」（把異能反制器丟給白拓）

白拓：「好！」（接住）

灰狼&荒鷲：「沒這麼容易！」（對著白拓合力開槍）

蘭陵柳：「糟了！」

全員：「白拓！！」

宋紹青：（快速把白拓撲倒）

『砰轟轟轟轟隆──』

托比：「宋先生！」

小獥：「宋叔叔！」

白拓：「啊！」（驚訝）

宋紹青：「你沒事吧！？」

白拓：「我...我沒事。」

荒鷲：「連原住民都出現了，再來一槍！」（開槍）

哈特：「別太過分了！」（開砲）

荒鷲：「啊啊啊──！」（彈飛）

托比：「宋先生，把白拓和小獥先帶回去！」

宋紹青：「好！」

宋紹青把變回原形的白拓和小獥一手一隻的抱回去，奮盡全身上下的力量逃離現場，留在現場繼續奮鬥的托比等狼族，與入侵的馴獸師拚個你死我活......

灰狼：「喂──，你們只有一隻有帶電的盾牌狼，會不會太不夠力啦？」

荒鷲：「我們四人合力！，開槍！」（開槍）

銀月&哈特&蘭陵柳：「我們絕不會輸的！」（開槍）

『砰轟轟轟轟隆──』

兩個強大的砲擊，震波和爆炸的風暴讓雙方退後好幾步，站起來後又繼續進行激烈的槍戰，雙方不停的攻擊、閃躲，不過異能反制器的效果再過十分鐘就解除了，托比叫大家再撐著點，並且一直用疾電光盾擋住大部分的攻擊，消耗托比不少的身體能量。

蘭陵柳：「托比，你還可以嗎？」

托比：「放心，有我在絕對不會讓你們受到任何一點傷害，我會保護你們的！」

荒鷲：「真是不死心！，超難纏的！」

灰狼：「要不要先擊倒那會發電的狼。」

荒鷲：「好主意！」

馴獸師們：「射擊！」（對準托比合力開槍）

托比：「啊──」（擊飛）

銀月：「托比！」

灰狼：「真是笨蛋，只會防守，為什麼不趁著我們裝磁脈水晶的時候用發電盾牌攻擊我們呢？」

蘭陵柳：「你沒事吧？」（把托比扶起來）

托比：「沒事，我沒事！」

托比：「剛剛只是疲累才會大意！」

銀月：「真是可惡，他們也太會閃躲了！」

斯冰菊：「總覺得我們一直是在打砲彈而已。」

蟒蛇：「怎麼了？，怕了啊，沒有他來保護你們抵擋爆炸的震波就停止啦？」

哈特：「蘭陵柳，現在幾點了？」

蘭陵柳：「我看看。」（拿出懷錶）

蘭陵柳：「11點58分！」

哈特：「很好！，差不多該過了半個小時了。」

哈特：「火系魔功st2──焱之風暴」（無效）

哈特：「可惡，還沒過半小時嗎？」

荒鷲：「弟兄們，包圍陣形！」

少年馴獸師們以快速的步伐站在他們的四方，等於是包圍了哈特他們，蘭陵柳萬萬沒有想到這群頑皮的小屁孩，跟他們鬥這麼久了依然沒有分出勝負，技術上的確有訓練過之外也懂得戰略，讓他們不解的是，這些拿著槍械對戰的少年已經遠超過馴獸師的範圍內了，究竟是誰教出來的也無從得知。

托比：「我...我還可以！」（勉強站起來）

銀月：「不行，你這樣怎麼戰鬥，我們會保護好自己的！」

哈特：「可惡，這樣根本沒勝算，我們等於是被包圍了。」

托比：「沒關係，我有的只是技術！」（舉槍）

荒鷲：「這一次真的要跟你們說再見了，哈哈哈哈。」

突然，荒鷲的槍枝不受控制，似乎被甚麼絲線牽著，之後槍枝被拉了過去，其他三位的槍枝也跟著拉了過去。

雲豹：「怎麼回事！？，怎麼會這樣？」

蟒蛇：「是誰在那！」

夕華雪：「竟敢在我放假期間出這麼大的事，幸好我趕回來了！」

全員：「夕華雪！」（驚呼連連）

夕華雪：[獸魂指數──2000↑>>5000↑>>6700↑>>8000↑>>9100↑>>11000↑>>13600↑>>15000↑]

夕華雪：「水系技能st3──水灩狂舞。」

夕華雪使出技能，像湍急的水流一樣迎面沖向四位馴獸師，再來用水包覆著他們使他們不能呼吸也無法講話，折騰他們一陣子之後夕華雪才慢慢收起技能，用最後一波強力水柱把他們沖到樂園外面去。

馴獸師們：「啊啊啊─────」（被沖走）

荒鷲：「咳咳！咳！」（趴地抬頭仰望）

哈特：「蘭陵柳，現在幾點了？」

蘭陵柳：「中午12點整。」

哈特：「好啊！，已經給你們一次活命的機會，卻要一直刺探我們的限度，還要趕盡殺絕！」（爪中燃起了紫色的火焰）

灰狼：「饒...饒命啊！」

哈特：「要是讓你們看見我受傷暴走的話，恐怕你們早就沒命了！」

銀月：「哈特！，別這樣。」

夕華雪：「喂──！，你們到底服不服？」

荒鷲：「服了，我真的服了，這次真的不會再佔據你們的地方了！」

蟒蛇：「我投降了，不會再搞破壞了！」

雲豹：「是啊！，不會再來了！」（求饒）

斯冰菊：「此話當真！」

荒鷲：「真的，是真的，我們決定要走了，弟兄們，我們走！」

蘭陵柳：「好吧，我們也撤退吧。」

銀月：「托比，你要不要先回去休息啊？」

托比：「我沒事，既然都分出勝負結果了，我們就撤退吧！」

斯冰菊：「說得也是，就讓他們空手而回，接受他們組織的制裁吧！」

在馴獸師們坐上重機後，頭也不回地騎著重機離開，而狼之樂園的大門也關了上來，經歷了一場戰鬥後，大家肚子也都餓了，剛好是吃中飯的時間，銀月還有蘭陵柳邀夕華雪一起來吃飯，難得今天夕華雪回到樂園裡來，原本以為又可以聚在一起了，想不到在飯廳裡夕華雪說出驚狼的事實。

銀月：「太好了，真的是好久不見了。」

銀月：「最近過得還好嗎？夕華雪？」

托比：「銀月，他不是你的競爭對手嗎？，怎麼態度變得跟之前不一樣啊？」

銀月：「你管我。」

斯冰菊：「既然回來了，那！本狼的雞腿分給你吃吧！」

夕華雪：「嗯，謝謝。」（一臉惆悵）

哈特：「你怎麼了？，一臉心事重重的樣子？」

托比：「對啊。」

蘭陵柳：「有甚麼事就說吧，在外面的環境遭遇到了甚麼？」

夕華雪：「我的家，再過不久就要被拆了。」

銀月：「噗──」（噴茶）

銀月：「什...什麼，拆了？」

哈特：「拆？，是指都更嗎？」

夕華雪：「再過不久他們就會開著怪手把我們的居住地夷為平地重新再造了，可是時間緊湊，我一個月內也還不了這麼多債務，就算當明星偶像事業也不可能一夜就還清，簡直是欺羊太甚！」

托比：「怎麼會這個樣子，難道地方政府都......」

蘭陵柳：「別指望政府會給我們獸族有甚麼保障，只要對他們自己好，這種事情他們就視若無睹。」

哈特：「可是你們不覺得很奇怪嗎？，在我修行的這幾年，我的印象中羊族中就是獸界裡有錢的貴族，至今會變成這樣也不知道是為什麼？」

銀月：「這其中一定有甚麼問題！」

托比：「不管怎麼樣，身為版主的我，一定會盡全力幫你的！」

夕華雪：「你們......，真的是太感謝你們了！」

夕華雪：「不過這感動的場面真不適合我呢。」（撥頭髮）

全員：「啊──」（四爪朝天）

哈特：「對了，小獥和白拓呢？」

銀月：「我想一定是跟宋先生在醫護中心裡共進午餐了吧。」

夕華雪：「各位，不知道你們願不願意幫我一個忙。」

斯冰菊：「有甚麼需要幫忙的儘管說吧！」

夕華雪：「我們羊鎮近期在街上抗議，等到那一天來臨，我希望能夠盡全力阻止悲劇的發生。」

夕華雪：「那些怪手、破壞建築的機器，他們一定會毫不留情除掉抗議的羊族！」

銀月：「天啊，這實在太可怕了，到時候一定滿地鮮血！」

夕華雪：「對了，我那可愛的小獥，狼怎麼會在醫院裡啊？」

蘭陵柳：「這說來話長，我想他一定又跟宋先生聊起天來了。」

夕華雪：「宋先生？」

哈特：「還沒有跟你說，其實就是最近掉到樂園裡的人類啦。」

斯冰菊：「是本狼和哈特發現的喔，而且還把他救起來呢。」

哈特：「想當初這山地人精神力可真好，像個神經病一樣追我們，好家在是蘭陵柳救了我們。」

夕華雪：「喔──，這倒是挺稀奇的。」

夕華雪：「好久沒見到小獥了，銀月，麻煩你帶我去找他囉。」

銀月：「呿──」（斜眼看著夕華雪）


=======鏡頭轉向磁脈水晶企業公司=======

在一個密閉又黑暗的房間裡，只有一根燭火微弱的光照著，一隻全身白色毛髮、琥珀色瞳孔的狼專注看著燭火，這時一顆子彈朝著狼王白牙射擊，狼王只專注看著燭火一爪將自動射出的子彈接住，雙爪還發出白色的光芒，眼睛完全不為所動只看著燭火，接著就有好幾顆子彈向著狼王自動射擊，狼王白牙一個轉身，跳躍，翻跟斗，燭上的火光也熄滅了，在看不到東西的空間下，只有自己的爪還散發白光，順利的把所有的子彈接住、或是踢走，最後再來個高壓電以及波動銃朝著狼王攻擊，幾乎所有危險的高科技武器都在這間房間裡面，狼王飆起了獸魂指數將所有攻擊化為無。

狼王白牙：[獸魂指數──3500↑>>6000↑>>10000↑>>18000↑>>21000↑>>27000↑>>31000↑>>35000↑]

狼王白牙：「光系技能──無限段攻擊！」

正在施展光系技能的狼王，將所有攻擊無效化之後，燭上的火又再度點燃，真是件不可思議的事情，當然在門縫偷偷看的黑倫和冰極風也馬上被狼王白牙發現到。

冰極風：「哇──，不愧是狼王，好厲害唷！」

黑倫：「噓──，小聲點啦！」

狼王白牙：「門外那兩隻，這樣偷看別狼練功好嗎？」

冰極風：「嘿嘿嘿！，還是被發現了。」

黑倫：「不過狼王，你真的好厲害唷，完全在看不見的情況下也能將攻擊化為無、實在爆強的！」（興奮中）

狼王白牙：「謝謝讚美。」

狼王白牙：「對了，調查有進度嗎？」


＝＝＝第二十七話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在是晚上八點，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

黑倫：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第二十八話　行動]

狼王白牙：「對了，調查有進度嗎？」

黑倫：「唉呀！，先別說調查的事了。」

黑倫：「我們發覺根本不是屬下員工會做的事，查了也徒勞無功啊。」

狼王白牙：「這樣啊......」

冰極風：「耶！，有了，不如我們從公司的高層主管開始查起，也把翔翼科技公司徹底調查一番，看看有什麼蛛絲馬跡！」

黑倫：「為什麼無緣無故提到那間公司啊？」

冰極風：「之前不是有情報提出說他們要把目標轉形成軍事開發的嗎？」

冰極風：「若是這樣的話，一定會需要大量的磁脈水晶，不然單憑人類的技術想要無限次使用、能源一定會像電池一樣會耗光！」

黑倫＆狼王白牙：（被點醒！）

冰極風：「這只是我的推測啦！，他們應該...不太...可能把腦筋動在我們這間企業公司身上吧。」

狼王白牙：「若真像冰極風所說的，把磁脈水晶拿去做開發軍火的強大武器，可以源源不絕的供應能量。」

狼王白牙：「戰爭一爆發，那真的是人類和獸族有史以來最大的一場浩劫！」

黑倫：「而且也可以用武器強制驅離，也能毀了一座城鎮！」

黑倫：「不過冰極風，你有想過嗎？你調查了這間公司不怕有危險嗎？」

冰極風：「雖然不知道有沒有危險，不過──」

冰極風：「值得一試囉！」

黑倫：「那！我就繼續負責調查我們公司的高層人員！」

冰極風：「那就分工行動吧！」

黑倫：「嗯！」

狼王白牙：「你們不愧是我的好助手，中午請你們吃飯去。」

冰極風：「謝謝狼王！」

黑倫：「那我也可以帶老弟一起去嗎？」

狼王白牙：「當然可以呀！」

狼王白牙：「好了！，趕快變回人形，不然被公司的人發現可是會被抓走的唷！」

黑倫&冰極風：「知道了啦！」

在狼王他們一行狼離開訓練室，走過長長的走廊，這時一位穿著黑衣的男子從角落走了出來，似乎他已經看到所有的一切，而這位神秘人物到底是誰，又為何會在公司出現，並且還喃喃自語地說......

黑衣男子：「哼哼哼，終於讓我看到你這大老闆的真面目了！」

黑衣男子：「白牙先生，不！，狼王白牙！」

黑衣男子：「再過不久我就能知道磁脈水晶的所在地了。」

黑衣男子：「呵哼哼哼哼！」（詭異地笑）


=======鏡頭轉向翔翼科技企業公司=======

同一時間在一間會議室裡，長長的桌子、前頭還有個投影布幕，公司主管、經理開會的會議室，時間也正好是公司員工吃午餐的時候，並沒有什麼人，在會議室裏頭只有兩個人，一位是技師、一位是馴獸師的隊長，正稟告這次出任務的結果。

荒鷲：「對不起！，我們的任務失敗了。」（低頭）

技師：「其他人呢？，怎麼只有你一個？」（坐在中間前面的辦公椅上）

荒鷲：「他們，我叫他們先去休息治療了。」

技師：「看你這麼狼狽的樣子，你可知道我派給你們的任務是什麼嗎？」

荒鷲：「知道！，調查磁脈水晶的所在地，並且把磁脈水晶搶奪過來！」

技師：「一半對，一半不對！」

技師：「跟那群有戰鬥能力的狼族並不是很好對付，還能拚到這樣我只能說──真了不起。」

荒鷲：「是！」

技師：「好了！，謝謝你們提供的資訊，這下子更加確定磁脈水晶一定就在那地方，不過我也很好奇，你所說的地方究竟是什麼樣的世界，我倒是很想去看看呢！」

荒鷲：「那──，還有什麼任務要分配給我們？」

技師：「暫時還沒有，不過收集到的資訊也差不多了。」

就在這時，技師的手機突然響起了鈴聲，拿起來看看是誰打電話過來，不過可想而知是上頭的經理打來的電話。

技師：「嗯！經理的電話。」（接起來）

技師：「經理你好！」

黃經理：「事情辦得如何了，Mr.李！」

李技師：「黃經理！，你交代的事情我已經辦好了！，剩下的就是綠野羊鎮的事情了！」

黃經理：「嗯，也差不多了，都更這案子看似表面上那樣，實際上......。」

黃經理：「不用我多說你也應該知道的吧！」

李技師：「知道，再怎麼說羊族的錢，是最好賺的！」

黃經理：「那就這樣了，辛苦你了。」

李技師：「等等！，就只有這樣嗎？」

李技師：「說好的20%金額呢？」

黃經理：「這個......恐怕要等老闆那邊親自跟你說，你知道，通常低層的員工都只有兩三萬的收入而已，我不能擅自做決定。」

李技師：「可是......」

黃經理：「那就先這樣了，掰掰。」（掛斷）

李技師：「呿──」


=======鏡頭轉向狼之樂園=======

下午時刻，天氣有些轉變，天空開始出現許多烏雲遮住了太陽，接著過了不久就開始下雨了，早上明明還是很晴朗的，狼群、狗群、貓咪們都紛紛回到自己的窩裡、小木屋裡躲雨，哈特還有托比他們躲在小木屋裡望著窗外的夕華雪，也不知道要做什麼就站在外面淋著雨。

托比：「欸欸！，銀月！，夕華雪他沒事吧？」

銀月：「他的故鄉要被夷為平地了，受了這種打擊，誰都會想淋雨安靜思索一下。」

哈特：「他既然已經開口說需要我們的幫助了，在悲劇發生之前盡全力阻止！」

托比：「那我們是不是該做點什麼？」

蘭陵柳：「是啊！，是該做點什麼。」

銀月：「蘭陵柳你不要這樣突然出現好不好，進來之前也敲個門吧！」

蘭陵柳：「你們的房門又沒關。」

銀月：「說得也是！」

蘭陵柳：「你們看著吧，夕華雪可不是自己站在那邊淋雨的。」

蘭陵柳：「我有感覺，他想要靠自己的力量來拯救羊鎮。」
-----------------------------------------------------

站在外面淋雨的夕華雪，原本閉上眼睛思索的他，張開眼睛後開始勤奮的練功，身上發出藍色的光芒飆起獸魂指數，利用雨水將絕招發揮得淋漓極致，在窗外看著的托比和銀月也想下去練一練。

夕華雪：[獸魂指數──2000↑>>5000↑>>6700↑>>8000↑>>9100↑>>11000↑>>13600↑>>15000↑]

夕華雪：「水系技能st3──水月鐮刀！」

夕華雪：「赫──！」（斬斷樹幹）

夕華雪一腳踏地、濺起水花，在把周圍雨水匯集起來，使出最強的水龍捲，使這地帶變得很狂風暴雨，這時托比還有銀月、蘭陵柳還有哈特也跑下來了，當夕華雪看到之後，便感到相當欣慰，依舊下著磅礡大雨，不管是狼之樂園還是夕華雪的故鄉，大家都有想要保衛的事物。

夕華雪：「啊哈──啊哈──」（喘）

托比：「自己一隻羊練功，太單調了！」

夕華雪：「托比？」（轉頭看了一下）

蘭陵柳：「儘管下著大雨，但我覺得還是練一下功！」

銀月：「我們可以當你的練習對象唷！」

夕華雪：「你們......」

哈特：「好啦，別再耍感性了，開始練功了！」

哈特：「接招吧！」

哈特：「火系技能──焰爪刃氣！」（舉起利爪）

哈特將火焰能量集中爪上，爪子在空中畫出好幾道刃氣，火焰像刀一樣朝著夕華雪進行攻擊。

夕華雪：「在雨中使用火系的力量，再加上你對付的是水系的獸，比較佔下風喔！」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水之狂舞！」（破除）

銀月：「看我把你的水結成冰！」（從蒸發的水氣中竄出）

銀月：「冰系技能──絕對冷凍氣！」
字卡表示：這不是數碼寶貝啊！！

夕華雪：「都下雨了別耍冷了！」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水月之牆！」（水與寒冰形成一道牆）

夕華雪：「接招──！」（撞碎冰牆衝向銀月）

銀月：「交給你！哈特！」

哈特：「好！」（迅速變換位置）

哈特：「火系技能──焰爪刃氣！」（揮動利爪）

夕華雪：「好危險！」（閃躲）

蘭陵柳：「幻系技能st2──催眠之瞳！」（對著托比施展）

托比：「不要看，什麼都不要看！」

托比：「看我的──！」（閉著眼睛衝過去）

托比：「電系技能──疾電光盾！」

蘭陵柳：「這樣盲目攻擊是沒有用的！」（閃躲）

在蘭陵柳閃躲的同時，銀月快速朝著蘭陵柳進行攻擊，在場的五隻獸除了自己之外，都把別獸當成假想敵，認真的對待這場打鬥，一到戰場上會有什麼情況發生沒有獸知道，進行攻擊時可說是卯盡全力。

銀月：「冰系技能──冰箭射擊！」（朝著蘭陵柳攻擊）

蘭陵柳：「太嫩了！」（輕鬆閃躲）

蘭陵柳：「嘗嘗這個吧！」

這時候蘭陵柳從背後掏出老式的燧發手槍，對著銀月開槍，蘭陵柳的子彈可以數個抵擋銀月從半空中射擊下來的冰劍攻擊，突然從原本的打鬥變成了武器之鬥，托比拿起了裝有磁脈水晶的M16電能步槍，開始向全體眾獸射擊。

步槍的爆發力裝了磁脈水晶更為強大，夕華雪巧妙地運用水絲線控制托比的槍，大家漸漸覺得場景地點變得很不一樣，才知道原來是白拓運用空間術把他們帶到他創造的獨立空間。

托比：「欸！，有沒有發覺地點很不一樣呀！」

哈特：「少廢話，要打就認真一點！」

蘭陵柳：「先等一下，這地方似乎不是狼之樂園耶！」

銀月：「看起來，好像只是一般的叢林而已啊。」

銀月：「叢林！？」（回神後驚訝）

白拓：「欸欸欸！，你們在小木屋前淋雨還互相打架，害我以為你們腦子都燒壞了在打自己人！」（躲在樹上）

白拓：「你們要練功怎麼不早點講呢？」

夕華雪：「啊，抱歉抱歉，那請問一下這裡是什麼地方？」（抬頭對著樹上的白拓問道）

白拓：「這裡是我自創的空間，不過為了更有臨場感，我就把這裡變化一下好了！」

白拓打了一下響指，整個地方完全變了，一眼看去完全是仿造夕華雪他故鄉的城鎮。

夕華雪：「這裡是！」

托比：「感覺是很氣派高貴的城鎮耶！」

白拓：「我收集了綠野羊鎮的資料，包括它的建築、古蹟、擺設、造景仿造得完全一樣，那麼......」

接著在夕華雪他們的後方出現了狙擊手人類，身上都帶有特殊裝備，二話不說就開始攻擊夕華雪他們一行獸，更誇張的是連機動性高的坦克也出現了。

托比：「喂喂！，白拓，這也玩太大了吧！」

白拓：「要玩就要玩大一點的！」

白拓：「托比、銀月，記得在第十一話我跟你們說了些什麼嗎？」

托比：「說了些什麼──？，我想想喔。」

=======回顧第十一集的畫面=======

白拓：「遊戲的過程很簡單，就是在叢林裡找到一樣寶物，誰先找到寶物就是贏家；但是，找到寶物之後還要等其他隊友一起回來，才能回到現實世界。」

白拓：「還有，千萬不能被怪物給殺了！因為這是生存遊戲，大家準備好了嗎？」
-----------------------------------------------------------

托比：「喔喔！對，我想起來了！」

銀月：「既然如此我們也只好盡全力抹殺他們了！」

白拓：「加油喔，嘿──」（消失在空中）

夕華雪：「托比，拿槍來！」

托比：「OK！，接著！」（丟出去）

夕華雪：「接到了！」（著實的接住）

托比：「哈特！，要不要？」

哈特：「我不需要，你們看著吧！」

哈特：「呀啊啊啊──」（衝過去）

哈特：「火系技能──火焰風暴！」

哈特朝著敵方猛衝過去，使出火焰風暴與敵方擦身而過，瞬間將他們燒成灰燼，另一地點，在翔翼科技公司走廊上行走的冰極風，正在探查著......

冰極風：「喔，原來這裡就是他們的辦公室啊！」

冰極風潛入翔翼科技公司的內部，雖然只是推測，也只是想確認這間公司為何要轉型成軍事火力的開發，想一探究竟，這時下午四點，公司的人員幾乎大部分都下班了，冰極風東看看西看看，但卻又不知道該從哪裡尋起，不過人類挺有環保節能觀念，公司部分場所都關燈了，獨自一狼在夕陽照射的長廊上，總覺得有些恐怖。

冰極風：「好可怕喔，雖然這麼說，不知道這間公司會不會有什麼靈異傳聞。」

冰極風：「保持警戒、保持警戒！」

雷克斯：「喂──」（觸碰冰極風的肩膀）

冰極風：「啊啊啊────！」（大叫）

雷克斯：「啊啊啊────！」（嚇到也跟著大叫）

雷克斯：「你幹嘛忽然大叫呀──」（跌坐在地上）

冰極風：「吼，嚇死我啦你！」（跌坐在地上）

冰極風：「你幹嘛突然在我背後出現啊！」

雷克斯：「狼家只是想幫你啊。」

冰極風：「好啦，我知道了。」

此時有一位行蹤詭異的女子從一間辦公室裡走出來，正好被跌坐在地上的雷克斯和冰極風看到。

冰極風：「有點奇怪耶，那個人好陰森、好詭異喔。」

雷克斯：「是啊，欸！我們從後面偷偷跟著她！」

冰極風：「嗯！」

神秘女主管：（接起手機）

神秘女主管：「喂，到了嗎？」

神秘女主管：「好的，我馬上過去。」（冷冷的模樣）

冰極風：「她到底要去哪裡呀？」


＝＝＝第二十八話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在是晚上八點半，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

雷克斯：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第二十九話　出征前的準備]

冰極風：「她到底要去哪裡呀？」

雷克斯：「不知道，說不定會有我們想要的線索！」

雷克斯和冰極風偷偷跟著這位女主管，看看能知道甚麼蛛絲馬跡，走過夕陽照耀的長廊，走過轉角，下樓的階梯，最後來到了地下室的停車場，女主管拿出轎車的感應鑰匙對著自己的車開鎖，嗶嗶兩聲後自動解鎖，開了車門進去後就開走了，雷克斯和冰極風兩狼跟著車追到外面去，但也沒甚麼幫助，雷克斯看著車後的車牌號碼並把它記起來。

冰極風：「唉──，到頭來還是沒有查出甚麼。」

雷克斯：「至少車牌號碼我是記起來了，是CON-650唷！」

冰極風：「哇──不愧是雷克斯！」

冰極風：「不過記了車牌號碼能做甚麼？」

雷克斯：「呃，對吼......」（冷冷回答了一句）

冰極風：「不過她開的是勞斯萊斯的車款，還挺有錢的樣子真囂張！」

雷克斯：「勞斯萊斯啊......」

冰極風：「雷克斯，想到甚麼了嗎？」

雷克斯：「沒有啦，只是那輛車好像在哪見過耶。」

雷克斯：「超級眼熟的，可是還是想不起來。」

冰極風：「算了吧，天色晚了，明天再來調查吧！」

雷克斯「嗯！」

隔天早上，宋紹青的傷勢恢復得很快，喝了小米酒之後更是精神奕奕，走出去外面看看狼之樂園，呼吸新鮮空氣，早上的太陽照耀著樂園，今天會是個好天氣，小獥睡醒之後也從醫院跑出來找宋紹青，並約他一起到飯廳享用早餐。

宋紹青：「天氣真好，擊退那些野孩子心情真是舒暢！」

宋紹青：「不知道現在是甚麼時候了，肚子有點餓了。」

小獥：「宋叔叔，你早啊！」（跑過來）

宋紹青：「早啊！」

小獥：「宋叔叔，看你精神挺好的，要不要到我們的飯廳吃早餐啊！」

宋紹青：「好啊，況且我恢復得也差不多了，可以帶我去參觀看看這整座狼之樂園嗎？」

小獥：「嗯嗯！，我會帶領宋叔叔參觀很多地方的，每一個版區都介紹給你知道！」

宋紹青：「那，你就是我的導遊囉，還要請你多多指教的啦！」

小獥：「嗯！，肚子有點餓了，我先帶你到飯廳去吧！，走──」

宋紹青：「走──」


=======鏡頭轉向樂園小木屋=======

現在時間是早上十點，銀月等狼都還在呼呼大睡著，這時白拓開了房門悄悄的進來......

白拓：「喔！，原來大家都還在睡覺呀！」

白拓：「不過都擠在同一張床上還能睡得著，真佩服他們！」

白拓：「看來大家昨天一直奮戰絲毫沒休息，繼續讓他們睡好了。」（正準備離開）

白拓：「不行，如果到時候敵人突襲樂園，那情況不是更糟！」

白拓：「來個震撼教育！」

白拓：「按下小木屋的警報鈴！」（按）

「鈴────」（警鈴大響）

銀月：「啊──！，怎麼回事，有人類闖進來了嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「可惡，煩不煩啊！」

哈特：「看我一口氣燒光他們，連骨灰都不剩！」（下床）

銀月：「氣死我了！」

托比：「電死他們！」（怒火）

白拓：「喂喂喂！，等等，你們也太激動了！」

白拓：「是我把警報器弄響的啦！」

當白拓親口說出這句話時，大家都用怒目的眼神看著白拓，尷尬的場面僵持了幾秒後大家才恢復正常，為了提振大家的精神，打算吃早餐之前做晨跑，就連叫醒大家的白拓也一起拖下水跟大家一起做訓練，正巧路上碰到帶著宋紹青的小獥。

白拓：「為什麼連我也要跟你們一起做晨跑呀？」

哈特：「這就是叫醒我們的代價，再說這也是出征前的準備啊！」

白拓：「我有說我要出征嗎？」

托比：「因為你是樂園裡唯一會空間術的獸，要是有甚麼萬一，除了你之外沒有獸可以用空間轉移帶我們逃離現場！」

蘭陵柳：「是啊，我們身上各自有著不同的屬性技能，像夕華雪他的水系能力、銀月的冰系能力、托比的電系能力、哈特的火系能力加上他的魔功，再來就是我的幻系能力啦！」

銀月：「要去就全員一起出征，拯救羊鎮！」

銀月：「1─2，1─2，1─2──」（跑步）

小獥：「原來不只宋紹青的部落出了事，連最近鬧上新聞版面很大的，羊鎮都更案也......」

宋紹青：「當今社會也不知道怎麼搞得，總覺得好像有個大人物在後面操控似的，企圖統治世界的感覺！」

小獥：「喔，那真的是一個好大的人物！」

在路上宋紹青與小獥正開心談著天，恰巧遇上正在晨跑的銀月等狼，銀月看到小獥忽然停下腳步打招呼，導致後面的獸撞成一團......

銀月：「早安！，小獥！」

小獥：「銀月葛格，早安！」（微笑）

銀月：「嘿嘿嘿！」（停下來）

托比：「啊啊啊──！」（撞上去）

哈特：「唉唷！」（跟著撞上去）

小獥：「你們怎麼搞的呀？」

白拓：「呼──」（推眼鏡）

蘭陵柳：「銀月，跑步專心點好不好，看到小獥就......」

銀月：「才...才不是呢！」

宋紹青：「既然在路上碰到你們，要不要跟我們一起去吃早餐？」

托比：「我們打算做完晨跑再去吃，這也是為了拯救羊鎮所做的準備。」

托比：「各位！，我們走──」

哈特：「好！」

全員：「1─2，1─2，1─2──」

宋紹青：「羊鎮？」

小獥：「聽銀月葛格昨天講說，他們要去幫助羊葛格，拯救他的故鄉......」

小獥：「綠野羊鎮！」

宋紹青：「原來他也是那羊鎮的羊民呀。」

小獥：「起初我也不知道，現在知道羊葛格是綠野羊鎮的居民。」

小獥：「原來當初羊葛格選擇離開就是這個原因呀！」（低頭深索）

小獥：「好！，我也要去幫忙！」（堅定樣）

宋紹青：「小獥，既然要去，那也順便帶宋叔叔一起去！」

小獥：「什麼！，不行！宋叔叔，你的傷勢才剛好耶！」

宋紹青：「我覺得事情並不單純，這很有可能是有人策畫的假都更、真詐財！」

宋紹青：「你們獸族沒有比人類還要來得聰明和遠見，所以也讓我加入你們！」

小獥：「怎麼有種連你也歧視我們獸族的感覺啊！」（鄙視眼神看著宋紹青）

宋紹青：「啊啊，我不是這個意思的啦！」

小獥：「算了，我們還是去吃飯要緊，吃飽飽才有體力呀！」

宋紹青：「說的對，要好好大吃一頓，請帶路吧！」

小獥：「嗯！」

小獥OS：「我是隻翔風狼，憑著我翔風術的特殊技能加上宋叔叔的智慧！」

小獥OS：「我們一定會成功的！」


=======鏡頭切換狼之樂園的飯廳=======

斯冰菊OS：「全副武裝，敵方必敗！」（超專業的陸戰裝備）

斯冰菊OS：「要仔細觀察有沒有敵人的入侵，確保飯廳的安全！」

貓獸A：「欸，那隻狼好奇怪喔，全副武裝成這樣不熱嗎？」（小聲說）

狼獸B：「我不知道，但他的樣子挺好笑的，哈哈哈......」

犬獸A：「別這麼想，上次馴獸師入侵樂園，多虧了他們，我們才能得救！」

犬獸A：「不然現在我們就不在這裡悠閒的吃飯了！」

幼虎獸：「會很可怕嗎？媽媽。」

虎媽媽：「乖，有媽媽在，媽媽我一定會保護你的，不用害怕喔！」

小獥：「到了，這就是我們的飯廳！」

宋紹青：「這裡就是飯廳啊，環境還不錯，還有充滿......」（用力吸氣）

宋紹青：「很生很生的肉的味道！」

狼群：（狂吃沒煎過的牛排）

小獥：「呵呵呵，別理他們那些狼群，找個位子坐下來吧！」

宋紹青：「好！」

小獥：「你稍等喔，我馬上就做早餐給你吃！」（跑走）

宋紹青：「記得送上小米酒啊！」

宋紹青OS：「原來狼族也會做飯呀！？」

看到山地人宋紹青來到此地，斯冰菊正想靠近他與他聊聊，但身上的裝備實在太令人起疑，宋紹青一見苗頭不對，便出手攻擊斯冰菊。

斯冰菊：（悄悄靠近）

宋紹青：「好像怪怪的？」

宋紹青：「誰！」（拿起椅子砸）

斯冰菊：「哇啊啊啊！」（跌倒）

宋紹青：「你到底是誰！」（握拳）

斯冰菊：「好痛喔，是本狼啦！」（拿下頭罩）

斯冰菊：「你們山地人爆發力真強啊！」

宋紹青：「我認得你，我記得你是......」

斯冰菊：「本狼我是隻北極狼，名叫斯冰菊！」

宋紹青：「原來你叫斯冰菊啊，謝謝你那天救了我，把我送去醫院裡！」

小獥：「斯冰菊葛格也來啦，那正好，讓你們嚐嚐我做的生菜沙拉牛排（放一起的），營養均衡喔！」

斯冰菊：「呃，沒有獸這樣搭配的吧！」（退後不敢吃）

宋紹青：「我嚐嚐......」（扒起來吃）

宋紹青：「嗯，還不錯耶！」

小獥：「你看吧！，宋叔叔都說很好吃了！」

斯冰菊：「喔喔！，那我也來嚐一塊...」

斯冰菊OS：「這...這也太不可思議了，生菜沙拉配著牛小排。」

斯冰菊OS：「這就是傳說中的蔬菜牛肉捲嗎？」

宋紹青：「做成肉捲更棒，用薄皮包著一口咬下可說是美味呀！」

小獥：「真的嗎？」

銀月：「小獥！」（飛奔）

小獥：「銀月葛格回來啦！」

哈特：「才剛晨跑完，肚子超容易餓的！」

托比：「小獥，吃早餐了沒有啊？」

小獥：「正要吃，托比、銀月葛格，你們也嚐嚐看我做的......」

小獥：「這道料理該取甚麼名字才好呢？」

小獥：「有了，就叫沙拉牛排吧！」

全員：「沙朗牛排？？」
------------------------------------------------------------

宋紹青：「這樣烤一烤挺好吃的！」（烤牛肉串）

托比：「呼呼！，好燙好燙，我第一次吃到宋先生做的牛肉捲！」

蘭陵柳：「裡面包著生菜，很營養呢，如果加點紅蘿蔔更好！」

小獥：「是我跟宋叔叔一起發明的喔！」

斯冰菊：「哈特，明天也要這麼辛苦啊？」

哈特：「是啊，這次我們要全員出動。」

哈特：「我、蘭陵柳、銀月、托比還有夕華雪，白拓也會去的。」（喝茶）

白拓：「就這樣，我也被拖下水了。」

小獥：「我也要去！」

銀月：「不行，獸與人類的戰場可是很危險的！」

小獥：「都經歷了幾次出生入死了，這點小戰役又算得了甚麼。」（很自傲）

蘭陵柳：「小獥是不是誤會了甚麼啊？」（汗顏）

銀月：「小獥，這次我們要去的是大陣仗，是去拯救羊鎮耶！」

宋紹青：「我也要去！」

全員：（驚訝）

夕華雪：「宋先生，謝謝你的好意，雖然我們並不認識也不是很熟。」

夕華雪：「這樣幫我......」

宋紹青：「沒有問題的，畢竟是你的同伴救了我，即使是不認識的獸，我還是想出一點力！」

宋紹青：「只要有我一口氣在，我族的智慧絕對不會因此斷絕，沒問題的！」

夕華雪：「但你這樣還可以跟我們一起去應戰嗎？」

托比：「是啊！」

宋紹青：「我剛不是說了嗎？，我沒問題的，我的傷也好得差不多了！」

宋紹青：「這一點你們放心！」

白拓：「那......有甚麼不對勁，我第一個先把你送入其他地方去！」

小獥：「好，那就這麼決定了！」

銀月：「小獥你不能去！」

小獥：「為什麼！，為什麼宋叔叔可以我不行？」

蘭陵柳：「因為樂園總是要有獸看顧才行呀！」

哈特：「沒錯，樂園不能沒有獸守護，這個重大責任就交給小獥吧！」

小獥：「真是的！」（嘟嘴）

斯冰菊：「你們放心去吧，本狼和小獥會保護狼之樂園，避免有敵人入侵我還準備了這些用具！」

白拓：「嗯，太好了，那麼我們甚麼時候出征呢，夕華雪？」

夕華雪：「最慢三個禮拜之後，我也不確定確切的時間，總之、一個禮拜之後我們就出發！」

托比：「嗯！」

小獥：「大家，來！我們一起集氣！」（伸出爪）

夕華雪：「集氣啊......真不像我帥氣的作風，不過！」

夕華雪：（伸爪蓋上）

銀月：（伸爪蓋上）

蘭陵柳：（伸爪蓋上）

哈特：（伸爪蓋上）

白拓：（伸爪蓋上）

托比：（伸爪蓋上）

斯冰菊：（伸爪蓋上）

宋紹青：（看著大家）

銀月：「宋先生，一起來吧！」

宋紹青：「嗯！」（伸手蓋上）

托比：「1、2、3！」

全員：「加油、加油、加油！」


=======鏡頭轉向翔翼科技公司=======

冰極風：「大老闆的辦公室，大老闆的辦公室......」（看著）

雷克斯：「主任辦公室、主管辦公室、經理辦公室1、經理辦公室2......」

雷克斯：「冰極風，這樣這麼多公司高階人事辦公室要從何找起呀？」

冰極風：「啊──怎麼辦，我只對我們的磁脈水晶公司很熟，其他公司的我就不行了啦──」（抓頭）

雷克斯：「而且我們一直假扮清潔員工也不是辦法，得要找出確切的辦公室才行！」

冰極風：「不然我來問問看好了！」

雷克斯：「不要啊，冰極風！」（緊張樣）

冰極風：「不好意思，請問這間公司最高層的老闆辦公室在哪裡呀？」（隨便問路過的員工）

冰極風：「我們是新進的清潔人員，對這麼大────（拉很長）的公司不是很了解。」

冰極風：「所以很容易迷路，嘿嘿。」（傻笑）

員工：「喔喔，要去我們老闆的辦公室呀，左手邊的電梯廳，上去到7樓，右轉走一條長廊，最裡面就是......」

冰極風：「謝謝喔。」

冰極風：「走走走......」

雷克斯：「冰極風，你好厲害喔，這樣就問到了。」

冰極風：「我只是不想浪費時間而已。」

雷克斯和冰極風兩狼照著剛剛員工說的方向走，潛入到七樓走廊最深處的神祕辦公室，他們是否能夠找到最有力的證據，揭開這公司轉型為軍火開發的真正秘密......


＝＝＝第二十九話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU~~OH~WU~~，WU~~WU~~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道!

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因~

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──!

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點半，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

狼王白牙：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第三十話　潛入敵營]

雷克斯：「冰極風，你好厲害喔，這樣就問到了！」

冰極風：「我只是不想浪費時間而已。」

雷克斯：「走吧！我們得快一點了。」

冰極風：「嗯！」

-------------------切換鏡頭---------------------
雷克斯：「沒想到七樓採光還真好耶。」

冰極風：「右轉直直走，在那邊吧！」（指）

雷克斯：「那還真有點遠。」

為了揭開這公司的秘密，尋找為何要轉型開發為軍火產業的答案，兩隻狼偽裝成清潔工潛入本營，到達辦公室門口，雷克斯和冰極風先深呼吸一口氣，做好心理準備，就算辦公室裡面有人在也要獲取這公司的秘密資料。

雷克斯：「冰極風，我數到三的時候，就一起把門打開。」

冰極風：「OK！」

冰極風：「對了，雷克斯，等一下衝進去之後不管發生甚麼事，都要緊緊跟著我喔！」

雷克斯：「我會的，準備囉！」

雷克斯&冰極風：「1──2──」

雷克斯&冰極風：「3！」（開門闖進去）

雷克斯：「沒有人？」

冰極風：「不過還是小心為上，說不定有機關還是......」（拿出焰烺之斧）

雷克斯：「欸欸，這只不過是一般的辦公室而已，很普通啊。」

雷克斯：「我還以為戒備有多森嚴，我們好像想錯了。」

冰極風：「不是像『不可能的任務』電影那樣有紅外線的嗎？」

雷克斯：「我猜人類沒那麼閒會裝這些，好了，快去找找吧！」

冰極風：（東翻西翻）

雷克斯：「在哪裡呢？」（翻冰箱）

冰極風：「奇怪，這個抽屜鎖起來了，拉不出來！」

雷克斯：「真的嗎？」

冰極風：「看我用焰烺之斧把它撬壞！」

雷克斯：「等等等，如果是文書資料你的火焰會把資料燒光光的！」

冰極風：「對喔！」

雷克斯：「交給我！」

雷克斯：「風系技能──風彈射擊！」

「喀！」（把鎖弄壞）

冰極風：（拉出抽屜拿出謎樣的文書資料）

冰極風：「這是......什麼的設計圖？」

雷克斯：「本公司最偉大的世紀發明，滅世D2戰艦。」

雷克斯：「好精細的設計圖，還有詳細說明耶！」

冰極風：「好大的一台戰艦，為什麼要做出這樣的東西來呢？」

雷克斯：「你看這裡，上面寫說需要1000顆磁脈水晶！」

雷克斯：「冰極風你說對了，這間公司會轉型為開發軍火的企業也不是沒有原因，果然是需要用到磁脈水晶！」

冰極風：「看來我猜測的沒錯，磁脈水晶具有神秘原力，可以幫助獸族提升獸魂指數，當然用在軍火上也不是不可以！」

「欸，冰極風......」雷克斯一臉擔憂的說。

冰極風：「怎麼了？」

雷克斯：「我總覺得好像即將要發生一場戰爭了，我怕再這樣下去。」

雷克斯：「可能一百年以後，人類和獸，或是其他生物都會滅絕耶。」

冰極風：「這樣想想那還真可怕啊。」

雷克斯：「對了，現在不是在討論這個的時候，趕快把這些文件偷走才行！」

冰極風：「沒錯，快點逃出去！」

兩狼匆匆忙忙的帶著秘密文件離開辦公室，卻撞見這間公司的女主管，當然女主管也是有備而來、早就知道這兩個可疑的清潔員工了，稍早前雷克斯和冰極風進入之前就已經被走廊上頭的針孔監視器拍到了，他們完全忽略掉這一點，正面對上女主管恐怕也是難以脫身、凶多吉少了。

冰極風：「喔！，這下死了！」

雷克斯：「冰極風不用擔心，最多我們也只是被送警察局而已。」

女主管：「兩個清潔工，居然想搶本公司的機密呀，說！，是誰派你們來的！」

女主管：（拿出裝有磁脈水晶的量子動能槍）

冰極風：「雷克斯，我的獸魂指數比你強，你趁現在趕快帶這些資料逃走！」

冰極風：「我掩護你！」

雷克斯：「那你怎麼辦？」

女主管：「會想竊取這東西的人，恐怕來頭不小吧，不過遇上我可沒這麼幸運了。」

女主管：「我不會這麼輕易送你們去警察局這麼簡單而已。」

冰極風：「你們公司居然做出這麼龐大的戰艦，你們到底想要拿它做什麼？」

冰極風：「難道你們還想引發世界戰爭嗎？」

女主管：「我沒有義務要回答你的問題。」（射擊）

冰極風&雷克斯：（卸下裝扮變回狼獸人閃躲）

女主管：「狼獸人！」（驚訝）

雷克斯：「呀──」（撲倒女主管）

女主管：（踹走雷克斯）

雷克斯：「嘿──」（後空翻）

女主管：「死畜生，好大的膽子居然敢撲倒我，還弄髒我的衣服。」

冰極風：（亮出焰烺之斧指向女主管）

女主管：「這是......」（靜止不動）

冰極風：「怕了吧，你敢傷害我的同伴，我會連他的痛加倍奉還給你！」

女主管：「哼，我倒是有聽說過會異能的獸族，沒想到是在這樣的場合下遇見，我這輩子還頭一次見到呢，呵哈哈哈哈──」

冰極風：「廢話少說，快讓出一條路來！」

女主管：「好啊，你們走得出這間公司的大門就請便吧。」

這時女主管的身後多了好幾個黑衣人，手上除了有科技武器外，似乎也是身手矯健的高手。

雷克斯：「冰極風，上吧！」

冰極風：「好！」

冰極風：[獸魂指數──1000↑>>1900↑>>2950↑>>4620↑>>5800↑>>6600↑>>7800↑>>8500↑>>9400↑]

雷克斯：[獸魂指數──800↑>>1600↑>>2500↑>>3720↑>>4800↑>>5300↑>>6800↑>>7520↑>>8600↑]

兩狼飆起了獸魂指數，雷克斯散發綠色之風的光芒，冰極風則是豔陽的火焰光芒，準備好接下來的戰鬥。

冰極風&雷克斯：「呀啊啊啊啊──」（衝過去）

女主管：「翔黑軍團，上！」

兩方在公司七樓的走廊上展開激烈的打鬥，冰極風有跟隨過哈特師父，武技方面也不是蓋的，揮動著焰烺之斧攻擊敵方，卻始終沒有發動火系魔功的技能，面對一大群的敵人，他們是否能夠突破困境呢？

=======鏡頭轉向狼之樂園=======
到了樂園的晚上時分，夜晚顯得特別安靜，睡前托比獨自一狼在黑倫待過的地下室房間，沒有跟大家一起在小木屋共同一間房睡，正在追蹤著綠野羊鎮有關的新聞，一天的技能訓練大家顯得特別疲累，馬上就倒下去呼呼大睡了，托比一邊吃著泡麵邊想著該如何阻止衝突，晚上10點鐘突然蘭陵柳在托比面前的螢幕出現，還精準的報時。

蘭陵柳：「現在時刻為晚上十點整。」

托比：「咳咳咳！」（吃麵噎到）

托比：「你不要突然這時候跳出訊息畫面跟我聊天好不好，我剛剛吃著麵想的事情都忘光了。」

蘭陵柳：「哈哈，就知道你還沒睡，版主，為了身體健康早點睡吧！」

托比：「你也不是一樣，也還沒睡！」

蘭陵柳：「我只是擔心你而已，而且吃泡麵也很不健康。」

托比：「謝謝你的好意喔，不過泡麵也滿好吃的。」

蘭陵柳：「真是的，小心變木乃伊狼喔！」

托比：「好啦，我吃完休息一下就要睡了，明天還要展開特訓！」

蘭陵柳：「喔！，我知道了，你一定是因為今天被白拓那無預警的警鈴聲嚇醒，所以才想跑來黑倫待過的地下室房睡，不想被吵醒對不對？」

托比：「才──才不是你想的那樣咧！」（結巴）

蘭陵柳：「好啦，那今天就聊到這邊──呵哈──」（打哈欠）

托比：「我看你也很累了，晚安囉。」（切掉畫面）

蘭陵柳：「晚安──」（切掉畫面）

隔天大家也一樣早上起來做特訓，做晨跑，儘管這幾天時雨時晴，但到了出發的那一刻，與樂園的小獥和斯冰菊道別，在大門口前互相鼓勵，祝福語等等......

小獥：「大家要平安歸來喔！」

銀月：「我們會的，經過這幾天的特訓，我感覺獸魂指數有提升！」

白拓：「是啊！」

托比：「斯冰菊，小獥就麻煩你照顧了，還有樂園！」

斯冰菊：「你放心，本狼絕對會保衛狼之樂園所有眾獸們的安全！」

斯冰菊：「小獥我也會幫忙照顧的！」

小獥：「狼家才不需要別獸照顧呢，我很強的！」

哈特：「唔！」（突然暈眩了一下）

哈特OS：「奇怪，又是這種感覺。」

蘭陵柳：「哈特！，你怎麼了，沒事吧？」

哈特：「沒事──沒事──」

銀月：「哈特，從兩天前就開始練功不專心，你沒事吧？」

蘭陵柳：「生病了就別勉強了，還是留在樂園裡照顧身子。」

哈特：「沒有啦，我沒有生病啦，我也給貓醫師檢查過了，我很健康的！」

小獥：「銀月哥哥，甚麼時候會回來呢？」

銀月：「這個嘛，不知道呢，而且動亂隨時都會開始，也有可能提早回來呢！」

小獥：「太好了，不過我希望你們，不要逞強。」

夕華雪：「小乖，你放心，帥哥我呢，也是不太喜歡逞強呢。」

白拓：「真是的，又在賣帥了。」

托比：「我去開車！」

蘭陵柳：「那我們要走了唷！」

小獥：「嗯，路上小心喔！」

斯冰菊：「祝你們成功，完成革命！」

銀月：「呵呵，沒有到革命這麼誇張吧。」

哈特OS：「怎麼回事，這幾天我的情緒怎麼起伏不定，兩天前就開始這樣！」

哈特OS：「我有預感即將會發生甚麼事情！」

銀月：「各位，上車了！」

夕華雪：「啊──，不用這麼麻煩了，其實只要走到山腳下的公車站牌搭公車，再轉搭火車就可以到綠野羊鎮了！」

托比：「真的啊？不早說。」
//本龍編也很好奇為什麼狼之樂園有這麼多部車可以開//

小獥：「對了！，銀月哥哥等等！」

銀月：「嗯？」

小獥：「這個給你！」（拿出木刻十字飾品）

銀月：「這是？」

小獥：「這是我幾天前在創作藝想的版區做的，當作銀月哥哥的護身符。」

銀月：「小獥──」（深深感動）

小獥：「雖然我去也可能幫不上甚麼忙，這護身符就代表我的心意跟隨你們吧！」

銀月：（抱住）

小獥：「銀──銀月哥哥......」

銀月：「謝謝你，小獥──」

銀月：「還有，不必在我後面加哥哥兩個字了，以後叫我銀月就好了！」

小獥：「銀──銀月......」（抱住）

蘭陵柳：「真閃啊！」（戴墨鏡）

銀月：「你們，你們甚麼時候戴起墨鏡了呀！」

夕華雪：「趁你們不注意的時候啊。」

夕華雪：「不過呢，我的小獥還是讓給你好了！」

銀月：「什麼叫”我的小獥”啊！」（怒）

哈特：「好了，大家快點出發吧！」

哈特：（走掉）

托比：「怎麼覺得最近哈特都怪怪的，為什麼我老是想起哈特要對付那群死小鬼所說的話。」

=======鏡頭轉向回憶畫面=======
哈特：「蘭陵柳，現在幾點了？」

蘭陵柳：「中午12點整。」

哈特：「好啊！，已經給你們一次活命的機會，卻要一直刺探我們的限度，還要趕盡殺絕！」（爪中燃起了紫色的火焰）

灰狼：「饒...饒命啊！」

哈特：「要是讓你們看見我受傷暴走的話，你們根本是沒命了！」
----------------------------回憶結束---------------------------

托比OS：「哈特，你當初究竟是怎麼學會魔功的！」（看著哈特的背影）

銀月：「托比！，走囉！」

托比：「好，等等我啊！」

=======鏡頭轉向一間鐵皮屋工廠裡=======

冰極風：「可惡，快放我們出去，這是什麼鬼地方？」

冰極風：「喂──，有沒有人啊──！」（大喊）

雷克斯：「沒有用的，冰極風，再怎麼喊也不會有人來的。」

雷克斯：「那女主管真不是省油的燈，我也想過了，我們都失蹤了那麼多天，黑倫他們也一定覺得不對勁。」

冰極風：「好加在他們送來的菜色還滿不錯的，都吃這麼高級，嘻嘻！」

雷克斯：「冰極風！」

冰極風：「抱歉抱歉，現在不是提這個的時候。」

冰極風：「得想想該怎麼逃出去。」

雷克斯：「我們還是先來思考一下，他們為什麼要製造那台戰艦？」

雷克斯：「雖然不像航空母艦那樣的等級，他們究竟想要拿那台做甚麼？」

冰極風：「不就是要引發戰爭嗎？，說到這裡，我們連那份文書資料都沒拿到。」

冰極風：「真不甘心，還要被關在這裡。」

=======鏡頭轉向磁脈水晶企業總部=======

黑倫：「狼王，他們已經失蹤了幾天了，為什麼還不派我們去找他們呢？」

小虎：「對啊，我們也很擔心雷克斯他們的安危，但是我們幾乎都沒有甚麼動作。」

黑倫：「狼王，請派我們去尋找他們吧！」

狼王白牙：「不！，這樣貿然行動不是明智之擇，這樣會打草驚蛇！」

狼王白牙：「若是他們偷取翔翼公司的機密資料，也早該在警察局做筆錄了才對！」

小虎：「但我們總不能什麼都不做，就坐在這裡等待他們回來嗎？」

狼王白牙：「如果現在就報失蹤人口，但是我們也不知道他們是人類的樣子還是狼獸人形態被抓到！」

小虎：「不然，我們去偷取機密資料，被抓到的話也許會跟冰極風他們關在一起，這時候再利用我的空間......」

狼王白牙：「不行！，絕對不行，我公司只剩下你們了！」

狼王白牙：「我可不敢把你們賭在搜索上！」

黑倫：「可是！狼王白牙......」

狼王白牙：「我知道你們很擔心，可是憑你們的實力能面對現在的困境嗎？」

狼王白牙：「冰極風和雷克斯，我相信他們也是有實質戰鬥的能力，合作起來獸魂指數絕對可以破萬點，不可能這麼容易被打敗的！」

小虎：「哥哥，我想狼王白牙說的對，我們還是專注於眼前的調查吧！」

黑倫：「事到如今，也只能相信他們平安無事了。」


＝＝＝第三十話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

最新一集，第三十話已上傳，片頭曲OP2也更換(更拉風?)，全新質感全新感受，龍編還會再繼續努力，將第一季的故事編完！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間早上十一點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

夕華雪：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！

[第三十一話　綠野羊鎮]

在翔翼科技產業公司最深層的地下室，有著幾個熟識的面孔，這群人已經做好統治世界的計畫，只要能夠擁有1000顆的磁脈水晶，這台戰艦就能發揮作用，看到這台戰艦的翔翼公司的大老闆，野心勃勃地笑著說......

高老闆：「哈哈哈哈，很好，非常好。」

高老闆：「看樣子是接近完工了，剩下的就只有測試階段了。」

李技師：「我與我的手下合力完工這項偉大的計畫，這可是世界的成就！」

柯主管：「做得很漂亮呢，你說是不是啊，黃經理。」（這女主管的名字姓柯）

黃經理：「雖然只剩下測試階段，不過我還是會拿出鉅款買下磁脈水晶公司所有名下的磁脈水晶！」

高老闆：「這任務就交給你了，黃經理！」

柯主管：「可是你要從哪裡籌出那麼多錢呢？」

黃經理：「這件事我已經交給李技師去做了，綠野羊鎮一夕之間就成了貧民窟了！」

黃經理：「李技師！，還在等甚麼呢？，剷平綠野羊鎮之後，你想怎麼炒那邊的房價隨你高興，那城鎮就全部歸屬你管轄了，賺到的錢就是你的！」

李技師：「真...真的嗎？！」（驚訝）

高老闆：「這樣就比當初承諾的20%金額還要高得許多對吧！」

李技師：「謝謝高老闆！」

高老闆：「我要用這台戰艦，滅世D2！，征服全世界，建立新秩序──」

高老闆：「哈哈哈哈哈──」（看著戰艦大笑著）

另一方面，正趕往綠野羊鎮的樂園獸團，坐在公車上欣賞著風景，到火車站只有十五分鐘的路程，大家爪上都拿著票搭上特快號火車，與剛剛在公車上感覺又更不一樣。

托比：「呼，剛剛在公車上的幾乎都沒有人類，但搭上火車之後還是有點......」（不安）

托比：「怎麼車上就只有我們樂園獸團，都沒看到其他獸來搭火車。」

「不知道我們會不會被異樣的眼光看著啊？」銀月看著周遭乘坐的人類不安地說。

夕華雪：「別想太多，這火車上也是有其他獸族搭乘，畢竟這世界也是人獸共存的！」

夕華雪：「對吧，蘭陵柳！」（樂觀樣）

「人是人、獸是獸，我覺得你們還是要分清楚比較好。」蘭陵柳放下雜誌說道，接著又拿起雜誌繼續看......

白拓：「火車上的確是很舒適沒有錯，椅背還可以往後傾呢！」

銀月：「夕華雪，預計多久才會到綠野羊鎮？」

夕華雪：「大概一小時就到了。」

在火車上，樂園獸團一行獸坐在舒適的椅子上，步向高品質生活的人類社會就是這麼奢侈吧。

白拓：「說真的，這張票一人份的還真貴啊！托比。」（跟坐在前面的托比說話）

托比：「團體票還比較便宜！」

哈特：「那到站後再叫我起來，我要先睡一下了。」

「晚安喔。」說完，哈特把椅背向後傾到底，非常放鬆自在，不到幾分鐘後就睡著了。

銀月：「哈特睡相真是瀟灑。」

蘭陵柳：「慢慢睡喔。」

蘭陵柳：「還好我們先有了解一下羊鎮的地勢型態，不然來到一個陌生地方，地理環境不熟，那該怎麼去保護？」

托比：「說得沒錯，這一切都要感謝白拓蒐集的資料，給我們試煉！」

白拓：「別這樣講，又不是我一隻狼的功勞，反正憑我們六隻獸的實力，不勘查地形也是一樣能打勝仗！」（誇大實力）

白拓：「呃...大概吧。」

銀月：「欸，我們是不是還忘了一個人類了啊？」

車上的乘客：「他是誰呀？」......「好像是某一族的原住民！」......「他都沒洗澡嗎？，穿得好猥褻哦。」......「看他的樣子應該沒有錢吧？，怎麼還會搭火車？」......「媽媽，那個流浪漢好可憐喔」......。

宋紹青：「唉──不知道我脫離現世有多久了......」

蘭陵柳：「我覺得宋先生應該要改變一下！」

白拓：「有同感！」

托比：「不然到了綠野羊鎮之後，買些新衣服褲子讓他煥然一新，怎麼樣？」

夕華雪：「好啊！」

搭火車一小時過後，終於到了夕華雪的故鄉『綠野羊鎮』，一下車大家都開始各自參觀，看看這座城鎮，首先當務之急就是要找間民宿住個幾天，然而夕華雪和蘭陵柳還有銀月、托比帶著宋紹青去血拼，白拓和哈特則是去找車站附近的旅館，就在大家都在分工進行的時候，查覺到這座城鎮的機能正慢慢停止運作，不是打烊就是搬遷了，很多家商店都貼著『出租』或『已出售』等文字紙條，哈特好不容易才找到一間旅館，但住宿費用卻貴得嚇人，另一方面帶著宋紹青的夕華雪他們，回到自己的故鄉後馬上就被一大群羊包圍，就像看見明星一樣不斷伸蹄想接觸夕華雪，在羊鎮中沒有誰不認識他的，不過在擁擠的羊潮當中總是有羊伸出援手。

羊群們：「夕華雪！，夕華雪回來了！」......「大明星耶，太好了！」......「夕華雪！，你一定要救救我們的城鎮啊！」......「他們已經發出最後通牒叫我們趕快搬遷了！」......

夕華雪：「好好！，各位鎮民我都知道了！」（有點困擾）

夕華雪：「我回來就是要拯救羊鎮的，請大家不用擔心！」

銀月：「好擁擠喔，這樣怎麼開出一條路啊？」

托比：「各位，我們要加油，殺出一條路！」

蘭陵柳：「說得倒容易啊。」

//弗洛格本集客串//
弗洛格：「夕華雪！，夕華雪！」（從羊潮中擠進來）

夕華雪：「弗洛格？，你怎麼會......」

弗洛格：「別提了，身為你的朋友，我先帶你離開現場！」

弗洛格：「他們幾位是？」

夕華雪：「喔，他們是我的朋友，是來這裡幫忙的！」

弗洛格：「好，我先帶你們到安全的地方！」

夕華雪：「麻煩你了，弗洛格。」

這隻幫他們解圍的弗洛格，是羊鎮中的羊警，也是夕華雪的保鑣跟朋友，突破羊群的包圍後，首先就來到了警察局，當然不是要做筆錄甚麼的，弗洛格還很熱心的為他們服務倒茶。

銀月：「那個──我們沒有做壞事，為什麼帶我們來警察局啊？」

托比：「原來羊鎮的警察局是長這樣呀！」

弗洛格：「難得看到你回來，羊鎮的羊民都高興死了。」（擺碗倒茶）

夕華雪：「是啊，真是受寵若驚呢。」

蘭陵柳：「夕──華雪，我們不是要去服飾店改造宋先生的嗎？」

夕華雪：「跟老朋友敘敘舊，也是一種禮貌喔。」

蘭陵柳：「喔，喔─。」（汗顏）

宋紹青：「我是沒有關係的啦，不用在意我。」

弗洛格：「如果你們有需要甚麼協助，我可以幫得上忙的地方儘管開口喔！」

夕華雪：「其實是有一件事需要幫忙的啦。」

弗洛格：「說吧！」

夕華雪：「那一間服飾店還在吧？」

弗洛格：「還在呀，不過我想那間店撐不了多久吧。」

夕華雪：「能帶我們去嗎？」

=======鏡頭轉向服飾店的門口=======
弗洛格：「到了，就是這裡！」

宋紹青：「看起來頗高級的！」

夕華雪：「比起以前，現在的顧客都很少上門，冷清清的。」

弗洛格：「沒辦法啊，這都是為了賺錢，這條街上的店家幾乎都是賠本賣的。」

宋紹青：「賠本賣！？」

夕華雪：「放心放心，帥哥我是凱子......」

全員OS：「用在這裡好像不太對吧！」

夕華雪：「進來吧，為了答謝你一路跟我們在一起，而且老是穿原住民裝有點土。」

宋紹青：「可...可是......」

銀月&托比&蘭陵柳：「別客氣，進去試穿衣服吧！」（推進去）

進了服飾店之後，銀月和托比拿了幾件好看的衣服給宋紹青試穿，為了跟得上現代社會的潮流，墨鏡啊，鞋子，經過一番折磨的打扮，讓大家一致肯定這樣的穿著最適合宋紹青的風格。

全員：「哇──這個好！」

托比：「宋先生，穿這樣非常的好看喔！」

宋紹青：「真的？」（有型）

蘭陵柳：「比我還紳士，宋先生，你現在是真正上流人類社會的一份子了。」（拍肩）

夕華雪：「幫我們結帳吧，這樣總共多少錢？」

收銀員：「不不！，不收費，一隻羊明星光臨本店怎麼好意思收費呢。」

夕華雪：「就算是明星也應該要付費啊，我剛看了一下架上的價格，我算一下......」

收銀員：「不...不用了，在怎麼賺也挽回不了這座城鎮啊，反正我這服飾店都隨便賣了。」

夕華雪：「不要說這種喪氣話，相信我，綠野羊鎮絕對會恢復以往的繁榮的！」

夕華雪：「想想過去，那時候的我們是這麼的富有、高貴、氣質！，哪個不是我們羊鎮的特色？」

夕華雪：「儘管現在這麼不景氣，也不要讓外地的人類統治這座城鎮！」

收銀員：「夕...夕華雪先生......」

弗洛格：「說得沒錯，就算窮到只剩下自尊，我們還有自尊！，才不要讓人類在我們綠野羊鎮裡胡作非為！」

收銀員：「可是夕華雪，我們羊民出賣了你，害你背了那麼多負債，我們也是逼不得已，我們的收入不像你......」

夕華雪：「OK，OK，這我都知道！」

夕華雪：「我不會放在心上的，知道我為什麼回來嗎？」

夕華雪：「因為我帶來了拯救羊鎮的狼族們還有兔獸族！」

夕華雪：「若沒有認識他們，未來我也只能眼睜睜的看著綠野羊鎮被人類徵收了！」

銀月：「是啊，相信我們，我們絕對會保護羊鎮的！」

托比：「而且我們專程前來，就是為了阻止那一天的慘劇，不希望你們羊族也落到跟我們一樣血淋淋的地步！」

銀月：「我們的索亞利村曾經遭遇過，所以特別了解。」

收銀員：「這樣啊，雖然很遺憾我也不知道該說甚麼......」

夕華雪：「來，總共是三萬元對吧，用我的白金卡支付吧！」

收銀員：「好...好的！」

宋紹青：「三...三萬元，這麼貴！」

蘭陵柳：「別緊張山地人，三萬元這價目還不足以買一顆水晶呢。」

銀月：「對了，我們還要跟白拓他們會合呢，不知道他們找到旅館了沒有。」

夕華雪：「不過好奇怪喔，他們怎麼到現在還沒打電話過來。」（拿出平板爪機）

托比：「你有給白拓你的爪機號碼嗎？」

夕華雪：「好像沒給耶，呵呵呵。」（傻笑）

全員：「呃啊啊──」（倒下）

收銀員：「來，這是您的收據，謝謝光臨下次再來喔！」（交給夕華雪）

在夕華雪幫宋紹青買完服飾結帳後，走出店門口，正想著該怎麼找哈特和白拓他們的時候，弗洛格的警用爪機突然響起......

銀月：「傷腦筋，難道我們要在羊鎮尋找他們嗎？」

宋紹青：「他們是去找旅館或是飯店，所以只要目標尋找在飯店或旅館就好啦！」

夕華雪：「說得也是！」

『爪機鈴聲從弗洛格身上傳出──』

弗洛格：「不好意思，接個電話，不會是要去處理公事吧？」（接爪機）

弗洛格：「喂──，這裡是弗洛格羊警。」

弗洛格：「蛤？尋獲兩隻迷路的狼？現在在警察局？」

托比：「不會是白拓和哈特吧？」

=======鏡頭轉向羊鎮警察局=======
羊警：「你們的爸爸媽媽呢？，你們住在哪個城鎮？」

哈特：「我們只是要來這裡找個旅館住宿幾天，我們不是迷路的小孩。」

哈特：「吼，到底要講多少次才聽得懂呀。」

白拓：「欸欸！哈特，感覺我們好像在這裡耗上半個小時了耶。」

羊警：「住宿？，哼──，兩隻狼從外地來就只是為了來這裡住宿，頭殼壞去了。」

羊警：「我們這裡的城鎮旅館過一夜的住宿費可是五位數起跳的，你們有那本錢嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「喂──哈特！，白拓！」（跑來）

白拓：「救星來了，太好了，你們再不來的話我們就要睡警察局了！」

銀月：「不會的啦，話說你們找到旅館或民宿了嗎？」

哈特：「喔，說到這個你們一定會嚇到啞口無言，住宿費一夜25000元。」

全員：「什麼──！」

托比：「對了，說不定我們集結起來，團體住宿費應該會打折吧！」

托比：「如果能殺價就殺價，拼命殺，況且我們還有一隻羊明星，應該有特別優惠吧？」

哈特：「哇──不愧是托比，這點子真是太棒了！」

銀月：「對啊，腦筋動得真快！」

托比：「夕華雪，反正羊鎮的羊都認識你嘛，你就以明星的身分去殺價。」

托比：「至少會有個明星價吧？」

夕華雪：「這個可能有點沒辦法喔。」（汗顏）

宋紹青：「不過我們要在這邊睡個幾天，就算是團體價恐怕金額也不是小數目。」

弗洛格：「我想問你們，一個房間夠嗎？」

白拓：「大不了我們睡地板就好啦。」

蘭陵柳：「據我所知，房間有分單人房、雙人房、四人大套房等。」

銀月：「雙人房呀......」（揚起笑容）

=======以下是銀月的想像世界=======
銀月：「呼，洗完澡真舒服。」（從浴室裡走出來）

小獥：「銀─月─葛─格───」（趴在床上搖尾）

銀月：「我─來─了─嗷─嗚───」（撲上）

就這樣銀月和小獥在床上翻滾嬉鬧玩耍，玩枕頭戰和棉被躲貓貓，原本沉醉在兩狼的世界裡很開心的銀月，最後卻是......

銀月：「好好玩喔，你覺得呢？小獥──」（翻開棉被）

夕華雪：「你真是隻很愛玩的狼呢。」（紳士笑容）

銀月：「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！！」
-----------------------畫面結束----------------------

銀月OS：「奇怪，我怎麼老是想到令狼討厭的情景啊。」

銀月OS：「好想趕快回樂園見小獥喔。」(趴在窗戶望著月亮)

托比：「銀月，你怎麼了？」

銀月：「我...我沒事啊。」

托比：「自從住進這便宜......，也沒多便宜。」

托比：「住進這汽車旅館之後，你就心神不寧。」

托比：「欸──你到底在想甚麼啊？」（站到銀月的右邊）

夕華雪：「是啊，在想甚麼？」

蘭陵柳：「說不定我們可以幫你分憂解勞呢！」（紳士樣）

銀月：「沒有啦，真的沒事。」

銀月：「我們還是早一點睡，明天才能好好作戰！」

哈特：「早一點睡，現在也才七點不是嗎？」

銀月：「啊！七點？」

蘭陵柳：「離上床睡覺時間還很早，不如我們來玩枕頭戰吧！」（拿起枕頭）

托比：「銀月你也來玩嘛。」

銀月：「我？我不用了啦，你們慢慢玩、慢慢玩。」（汗顏）


＝＝＝第三十一話完　待續＝＝＝

======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為早上十一點半，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

哈特：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！

[第三十二話　深夜的賭場]

來到羊鎮的第一天，住宿在旅館的托比他們，在接近午夜時分的時候大家都已經睡著了，這時遠方傳來人群和羊群的鬧哄聲，霓虹燈的光透著窗戶照進了房間裡面，對於聲音很敏感的托比便起來瞧瞧外面是怎麼回事......

托比：「奇怪，這麼晚了怎麼外面好像很熱鬧的樣子？」（拉開窗簾）

托比：「那像巨蛋的建築是...，就算是在辦活動也不可能選在半夜吧。」（看著遠方的巨蛋建築）

銀月：「托比，你還沒睡啊，站在那裏幹嘛？」（揉著眼睛）

托比：「沒事，只是起來看一下外面而已。」

銀月：「外面有什麼好看的？」

托比：「我不知道外面是在辦什麼熱鬧的活動啦，隱隱約約可以聽到那座建築物裡人群吵雜的聲音。」

銀月：「三更半夜怎麼可能在辦活動，不過托比，可以請你把窗簾闔起來嗎？」

銀月：「霓虹燈一閃一閃的很難入睡耶。」

托比：「喔。」(拉起來)

托比打著哈欠，回到床上想繼續睡覺的時候，卻發現怎麼少了兩隻獸，緊張得把大家給叫醒。

托比：「咦！？，夕華雪，還有哈特呢？」

托比：「他們怎麼不見了！」

銀月：「托比，怎麼了？」

托比：「大家趕快起來，夕華雪和哈特不見了！」

白拓：「發生什麼事了？」(開燈)

托比：「少了兩隻獸，夕華雪和哈特他們呢？」

白拓：「這麼晚他們會去哪裡啊？」

蘭陵柳：「真是的，像這種時候應該是大家要團結在一起，怎麼偏偏有獸單獨離開啊。」

銀月：「不管了，首先我們先去外面附近找找看哈特和夕華雪，兩個小時後我們再回到旅館！」

托比：「好！我們走！」

在托比要衝出房門的時候，卻被一隻狼的爪臂給絆倒，回頭一看竟然是哈特，而且還倒在廁所門口，看起來是被襲擊過的樣子。

托比：「啊──！」(絆倒)

托比：「是什麼東西啊？」(回頭一看)

哈特：「ZZZ」

托比：「哈特？！」

銀月：「是哈特！，可是...他怎麼在這裡睡覺啊？」

蘭陵柳：「我想大概他是上完廁所後被襲擊的吧。」

白拓：「哈特是找到了，但是夕華雪呢？」

哈特：「呃...啊...」(醒過來)

銀月：「你終於醒了，哈特！」

哈特：「發...發生什麼事了？」

蘭陵柳：「你很遜耶，有夠弱的還被襲擊打昏！」

托比：「我才想問你，你到底發生什麼事了？」

哈特：「我不知道啊，我一出來廁所就被羊蹄的東西打昏了。」

哈特：「咦？，羊蹄？」

白拓：「那襲擊你的獸，應該就是夕華雪沒錯。」

銀月：「那我們還是趕緊找到夕華雪吧！」

托比：「我知道在哪裡可以找到夕華雪，就是窗外那座巨蛋建築，他很有可能在那邊！」

蘭陵柳：「我也贊成托比的說法，通常晚上10點就應該禁止吵雜，舉行活動等。」

蘭陵柳：「以我們對夕華雪的了解，他一定會趁我們熟睡時去調查。」

哈特：「雖然還不清楚怎麼回事，不過我們的目的還是先去找羊吧！」

蘭陵柳：「嗯！」

白拓：「但是，還躺在床上呼呼大睡的宋先生呢？」

宋紹青： (裝睡中)

托比：「就讓他去睡吧，晚上行動也頗危險的，還是讓宋先生待在這裡比較安全。」

托比：「大家切記，不要打草驚蛇哦！」

蘭陵柳：「還是那句老話，要謹慎行動對吧！」

托比：「沒錯！」

銀月：「那我們現在就去那巨蛋建築裡面找羊！，GO──！」

大家出了房門後，唯獨留下一人的宋紹青，關上門之後，裝睡的宋紹青起身望向窗外的巨蛋建築，並喃喃自語說道......

宋紹青：「真熱血啊，不愧是有活力的青年獸族，想當初我小時候，也是跟著族人一起奮戰過呢。」

宋紹青：「不過這世界──」

宋紹青：「希望都寄託在我們身上去改變命運，對吧！」(族語)

=======鏡頭轉向綠野羊鎮賭場=======

夕華雪：「綠野羊鎮什麼時候蓋了一座像巨蛋一樣大的賭場，這裡的羊看起來似乎都賭博成癮的樣子。」

夕華雪：「這到底怎麼回事？」

進了賭場的夕華雪，完全沒有任何頭緒，在羊潮與人潮之中行走，忽然被一位專門拉客的陌生人給纏上。

賭客：「歡迎光臨啊這位客官，要不要小賺一筆啊。」

夕華雪：「不了，我不賭博！」

賭客：「別這樣說，這哪算是賭......」

賭客：「夕華雪！，你是夕華雪對吧！」

賭客：「啊，抱歉抱歉，剛剛沒認出你來，想說你怎麼長得這麼帥跟某隻羊明星一樣。」

夕華雪：「不好意思，我只是想知道，這座賭場是什麼時候建好的？」

賭客：「喔──，原來你想問這件事情啊。」

賭客：「這座賭場呢，是去年年初建好的，因為剛好是過年期間，大家都有錢想說新年試一下手氣。」

賭客：「這裡啊，生意很好喔，不賭沒關係，要不要我帶你來介紹這些，來來來！」

夕華雪：「謝謝你的好意，我只是想找一個人而已，失陪了！」(離開)

賭客：「有空再找時間我們一起去喝杯下午茶啊──」(揮手道別)

夕華雪：「為什麼會突然出現這一座賭場，難道大家都把錢都投在這座賭場上嗎？」

(一小時前)

「登登──」(簡訊通知)

夕華雪：「嗯？，有簡訊？」(拿起爪機來看)

在床上還沒睡的夕華雪，快接近深夜時分收到了一封簡訊，爪機放在枕邊拿起來一看，除了他的經紀人以外不會有其他人了。

經紀人：「五天後，我們在綠野羊鎮相見吧，在羊鎮消失之前給你看看有趣的東西，還有一些話要跟你說。」

夕華雪OS：「可惡的經紀人，雖然知道他也是參與這次都更計畫的人，不過我羊現在就在這裡，是有什麼有趣的東西給我看啊？」

夕華雪：「奇怪？外面的霓虹光是什麼啊？」

夕華雪： (拉開窗簾)

---------------------------------------------------------

夕華雪：「我現在就在這裡(綠野羊鎮)，在賭場裡面，你在哪個地方？」(打簡訊)

夕華雪：「傳送！」

夕華雪：「我看你會不會回！」

過了不久，經紀人回傳了簡訊給夕華雪，簡訊上面寫著「我在二樓的員工辦公室」，簡單的一句話，二話不說就上樓找員工辦公室，然而就在同一時間托比他們也來到了賭場。

銀月：「哇！，這是我有生以來第一次見過最龐大的賭場了！」

哈特：「看來這座賭場生意還真好啊，選在半夜營業還真有點奇怪，難道白天都不營業的嗎？」

托比：「在這麼多羊潮和人潮中找到他，有點困難啊。」

賭客：「喔，真是稀客，從外地來的喔，兔子先生，要不要來小賺一筆啊，保證讓你收穫多多喔。」

蘭陵柳：「不用了，我們來這只是要來找一隻羊而已。」

賭客：「一隻羊？，這裡都是成群的羊，你們要找哪一位，告訴我，我這裡結識的羊滿廣的！」

白拓：「就是這羊鎮最帥的羊明星，夕華雪，他在這裡嗎？」

賭客：「這麼巧，我剛剛才遇到他而已，你們錯過他了！」

托比：「那他往哪個方向走了？」

賭客：「大概往二樓的方向走去了！」

托比：「謝謝！」

銀月：「上樓！上樓！」

---------------------------切換鏡頭---------------------------

夕華雪：「是這一間職員辦公室嗎？」

夕華雪看著辦公室的門牌，一心只想找他的經紀人算帳，並把所有的事情都給問清楚，想不到打開了門，所見到的景象讓他頓時在腦中一片空白，更不敢相信多年的好友──弗洛格也是同夥，然而在他身旁的黑道人士都手持著槍枝和凶器。

夕華雪：「弗...弗洛格！，怎麼是你！」

弗洛格：「夕華雪，對不起我沒有跟你說實話，其實我也是出賣你，不、是出賣這座羊鎮的一份子。」

夕華雪：「為什麼？，你不是正義的羊警嗎？，你不是懲奸除惡維護治安的羊警嗎？，怎麼會......」

弗洛格：「對不起了，夕華雪！」

當弗洛格羊警說出這句話時，感覺到情況似乎不太對勁，不久，身旁的黑道人士開始朝向夕華雪攻擊。

夕華雪：「糟了，這是陷阱！」(逃走)

黑道人士A：「別跑！」

黑道人士B：「把錢給我吐出來！」

黑道人士C：「想逃去哪！」

成群的黑道人士開始追了出去，辦公室內只留下了弗洛格和地下錢莊的莊主，且關係也很不尋常。

錢莊莊主：「幹得漂亮，弗洛格！」

弗洛格：「我不懂，為什麼一定非得這樣！」

錢莊莊主：「這是你們羊族的問題，向我們地下錢莊借錢拿去賭博，到頭來還不是還不出錢來。」

錢莊莊主：「弗洛格，借錢借最兇的可是你喔，如果不乖乖聽我的命令行事的話，我隨時都可以傳喚我的手下來取你的性命。」

「那為什麼債務非得要算在夕華雪的身上！，你倒是說啊！」弗洛格激動地對著莊主吼著。

錢莊莊主：「我哪知道，證明和爪章都是他自己蓋的，保證羊也是他，我不找他找誰啊我！」

弗洛格OS：「可惡，都怪我，沒事跟大家湊什麼熱鬧一起來簽賭，我還算是個羊警嗎！，這頂警帽偽裝了我一年多。」

弗洛格OS：「明明知道這件案子有問題，為什麼我總是查不出來呢，眼看著羊鎮快被賣掉了，唉，也許這就是我們羊民的報應吧。」

「砰──砰──」一聲一聲的槍響嚇壞了整座賭場的人與羊，每個人每隻羊都害怕著自己的生命隨時都有可能被奪走，槍聲劃破寧靜的夜晚，托比他們在二樓聽到槍聲，並且在現場目擊到幾個黑衣人，看到這樣的景象托比不禁衝動想施展技能打擊那群黑衣人，還好被後面的蘭陵柳試圖阻止。

托比：「可惡，他們想幹嘛！」

托比：「電系技能......」

蘭陵柳：「等一下，這種情況下不能使出技能啦！」

托比：「為什麼要阻止我，版主！，萬一他們追殺的是夕華雪或是其他無辜的羊，那......」

銀月：「托比，我認為現在不是發動技能的時候，夕華雪他獸魂指數有15000點，他也不是省油的燈，你這樣子反而會誤傷到其他羊！」

蘭陵柳：「是啊！」

托比：「好啦，我知道了啦，不過他很有可能躲藏在羊群裡，暫時應該不會有事。」

白拓：「咦？，哈特狼到哪去了？」

蘭陵柳：「他沒跟上來嗎？」

---------------------------切換鏡頭---------------------------

錢莊莊主：「你可要搞清楚，你們羊族借錢賭博是一回事，至於都更又是另一回事了唷，雖然我不知道是什麼人想佔領你們這塊土地才故意建造這座賭場吸引你們這些羊民來聚賭。」

錢莊莊主：「對不起，我愛莫能助囉，不過你跟我的契約可是清清楚楚寫在紙上，直到你還完了錢，才可以解除賣命契約。」

錢莊莊主：「聽到了沒有！」

弗洛格：「......」(不出聲)

錢莊莊主：「聽到了沒有！！！」

弗洛格：「聽到了！」

哈特OS：「好啊，原來這隻羊警也是隻叛徒！」

錢莊莊主：「是誰在門外偷聽！」(開槍)

哈特：「呀啊啊啊啊──」(衝過來)

弗洛格：「是你？！」

在莊主開完槍之後，哈特隨即衝過來將莊主撲倒在地，並處在上風壓制他動彈不得。

錢莊莊主：「啊！」(被哈特壓制在地)

哈特：「我問你！，你是不是幕後的主使者。」

錢莊莊主：「你哪位啊，你在說什麼我聽不懂！」

哈特：「你還在裝蒜啊，你利用羊警做什麼偷雞摸狗的事情，最好給我一五一十地說出來！」

錢莊莊主：「這位仁兄，誤會可大囉，我沒有叫他做什麼偷雞摸狗的事啊。」

錢莊莊主：「要是他欠的利息還沒還回來的話，他一輩子都要為我效勞！」

錢莊莊主：「喂，你還在做什麼，還不趕快過來幫我趕走他！」

哈特：「我告訴你，像你這壞人他絕對不可能......」

弗洛格： (瞬間移動)

哈特：「什麼！」

「砰轟──」(從職員辦公室裡傳出)

托比：「怎麼回事？！」

銀月：「好像是從我們後面傳來的。」

白拓：「哈特他...他該不會遇到什麼危險吧？」

=======鏡頭轉移至夕華雪身上=======
黑道人士D：「往哪跑！」

黑道人士E：「站住──！」

夕華雪：「不好，這裡都是人和羊，在這裡使出水灩狂舞的話會傷及無辜，對了！」

黑道人士I：「你以為躲進羊群裡就不會被發現了嗎。」

黑道人士J：「閒暇人士給我閃開！」(對空鳴槍)

不管開了幾槍，賭場的客人都開始往外面逃竄，生意大受影響，夕華雪為了躲避群集黑道的追殺，此時他已經想到好辦法，他往三樓景觀台的方向走去遠離人群和羊群，到達空無一人的景觀台後，讓黑道人士有種”你無路可逃了”的錯覺，以為人多就可以擺平一隻羊，其實不然，這裡可是夕華雪施展異能的好地方。

黑道人士F：「死路一條了，帥羊！」

黑道人士G：「還是乖乖見我們的莊主，簽下契約可留你一條命讓你慢慢還錢！」

夕華雪：「作夢！」

黑道人士A：「那就別怪我們手下不留情了！」


＝＝＝第三十二話完　待續＝＝＝

======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為中午十二點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

小獥：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！

[第三十三話　正義之心]

黑道人士F：「死路一條了，帥羊！」

黑道人士G：「還是乖乖見我們的莊主，簽下契約可留你一條命讓你慢慢還錢！」

夕華雪：「作夢！」

黑道人士A：「那就別怪我們手下不留情了！」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水線金絲！」

黑道人士H：「這甚麼！？」

夕華雪從身上射出一條一條的的水韌絲，大開技能將成群的黑道人士綑綁之後往景觀台外面丟出去，叫聲四起以為自己死定了，但他還緊綁著這群黑道人士不落地，他心想這些黑道人士也是生命，只是一時之間走錯了路，也許正好藉此這個機會讓他們改過自新。

黑道人士C：「救命，救命啊！」

黑道人士H：「我後悔了，快拉我們上去啊。」

黑道人士B：「求求你放我們一條生路好不好！」

夕華雪：「要我放你們一條生路可以，只要你們能喚起你們心中的正義，那怕是被威脅也絕不服從邪惡，我就拉你們上來。」

黑道人士D：「謝謝，謝謝你！」

黑道人士J：「好，你說甚麼我們一切都聽你的！」

求饒的黑道人士被救起之後，卸下黑衣，頭也不回的離開了景觀台一哄而散，正當夕華雪以為可以喘口氣時，卻聽到二樓傳來窗戶破碎的聲音，往下一看竟然是哈特和弗洛格，他們順利落地站穩腳步後開始上演全武行。 

夕華雪：「弗洛格！，哈特！」（在三樓大喊）

夕華雪：「奇怪，哈特在這裡？，那他們該不會......」

「哈特！」銀月從出口衝出來對著哈特大喊。

蘭陵柳：「哈特，你在幹嘛！」

托比：「為什麼羊警弗洛格也在？，他們為何要打起來？」

白拓：「哈特你瘋啦！，他是弗洛格呀！」

銀月：「不好，我看還是先阻止他們打鬥，再來問清楚怎麼回事。」

蘭陵柳：「先等一下銀月！，我能感受到，弗洛格絕對不是普通的傢伙。」

托比：「弗洛格不是普通的傢伙？，難道他也是...！」（衝過去）

白拓：「等等，托比，來不及了！」

哈特：[獸魂指數──1600↑>>3000↑>>4100↑>>6800↑>>8360↑>>13500↑>>14200↑>>16000↑>>18100↑>>20000↑>>21000↑]

托比：「啊──！」（撞到磁場）

托比：「還是來不及了嗎？」

弗洛格與哈特經過了一番纏鬥之後，彼此武打勝負不分上下，兩獸飆起了獸魂指數，哈特散發著與冰極風一樣的火紅色光芒，弗洛格則是金黃色光芒，開始動真格的了，內力磁場因此形成，大家都沒有辦法靠近。

哈特：「你知道自己在幹甚麼嗎！」

弗洛格：「對不起，我實在不想這麼做，但是......」

弗洛格：[獸魂指數──1500↑>>3600↑>>5000↑>>7000↑>>9800↑>>11600↑>>13400↑>>16000↑>>18900↑>>20000↑>>21000↑]

銀月：「好...好強！」（驚訝）

蘭陵柳：「哈特還沒開魔化技能就有21000點的獸魂指數！」

「束手就擒吧，火系技能──焰爪刃氣」哈特雙爪燃起火焰，尖銳的利爪朝向弗洛格攻擊，劃下去的瞬間也能形成風刃般的威力。

弗洛格：「我不會傻傻跟你正面攻擊！」（躲開）

「雷系技能──！」弗洛格朝著哈特衝過去，雙爪還帶著滋滋作響的閃電。

哈特：「你也還不是一樣採取正面攻擊。」

弗洛格衝到哈特的面前，假裝採取正面攻擊，哈特雙爪燃起火焰做出防禦動作，但一下子就突然不見了。

哈特：「奇怪，到哪去了！」

哈特：「在上面！」（抬頭一看）

弗洛格：「結束了！，制裁的雷擊！」

哈特：「火系技能──火焰氣流！」

「砰轟隆隆──」雙方同時使出強大技能攻擊，也確實重重的命中對方，最後勝負是兩敗俱傷，看到的獸友們趕過去看看，在三樓觀看的夕華雪也趕下來察看弗洛格和哈特的傷勢。

銀月：「哈特！」

托比：「哈特，你有沒有怎麼樣啊！」

蘭陵柳：「喂，你為什麼不開魔化技能啊，這樣你就很輕鬆地打敗他啦。你為什麼...」

哈特：「不要說了...我相信他還是...咳...善良的好警察。」

哈特：「所以我是不會使用魔功的。」

弗洛格：「咳咳...」（勉強站起身來）

夕華雪：「弗洛格！，弗洛格你還好吧！」

弗洛格：「對不起，夕華雪，我不是一個好警察，這一切都是我的錯。」

弗洛格：「我始終都查不出出賣羊鎮的幕後主使者是誰，我還跟大家一起去賭場...咳咳咳...」

夕華雪：「為什麼要這樣說，羊鎮這件事情一定還會有轉機，你先好好休息。」

錢莊莊主：「真是令人感動的告白呀，你們繼續，我還想要看更多精采好戲呢。」

夕華雪：「你這個傢伙！」

弗洛格：「喂，夕華雪，不要！」

錢莊莊主：「不要動！」（拿出危險武器）

托比、銀月、夕華雪、哈特、弗洛格等獸，看著錢莊莊主手裡拿著危險的科技武器，大家頓時安靜了下來，一點風吹草動都沒有，夜晚還很漫長，現場的關係也變得緊張。

蘭陵柳：「喂，那位穿得一副地痞流氓樣的人類，你要幹嘛？」

錢莊莊主：「我要幹嘛，我要把所有礙事的獸族全都幹掉！」

錢莊莊主：「弗洛格，別太天真的想繼續賭把錢賺滿滿可以利用那些錢好拯救羊鎮，俗話說，十賭九輸。」

錢莊莊主：「我看羊鎮是救不回來了，乖乖待在我身邊，我可以讓你包吃包住的。」

錢莊莊主：「不過啊！」（看著現場的每一隻獸）

夕華雪：「弗洛格，不要聽他的！」

銀月：「對啊！」

錢莊莊主：「你們通通都給我閉嘴！」

錢莊莊主：「弗洛格，你也知道這種恐怖武器的威力對不對！」

錢莊莊主：「裡面的毀滅彈能吸收所有能量物質，不管你們甚麼氣場防護罩或所有攻擊都能突破加以反擊回去！」

錢莊莊主：「只要我一開槍......」

弗洛格：「求你不要傷害他們，他們跟這件事一點關係都沒有。」

弗洛格：「他們可是從外地來的耶！」

錢莊莊主：「那怎麼行，他們都已經知道你是隻叛徒了，這件事若宣傳開來，你想羊民會怎麼想嗎？」

錢莊莊主：「他們會把你趕出城外，把你驅離出境啊，再說，也等於是在斷絕我的財路，他們會不知道該找誰去借錢而傷腦筋了。」

夕華雪：「借錢？」

=======鏡頭轉移回憶畫面=======

服飾店收銀員：「可是夕華雪，我們羊民出賣了你，害你背了那麼多負債，我們也是逼不得已，我們的收入不像你......」

經紀人：「哈哈哈，你還是先回來，再看看是什麼樣的情況吧！你的羊群們出賣了你，現在你欠債累累，你是要回來繼續賣命呢，還是要一隻一隻的......，呵呵！任討債集團的宰割！」

經紀人：「給你三天的時間考慮，反正......，我是不缺那筆錢啦。」

（現在）

夕華雪：「原來是這樣，該不會！」

夕華雪從身上拿出一張合約單據，仔細看了一下裡面的文字內容，這才驚覺自己受騙上當，也大概知道真正的幕後主使者是誰了！

夕華雪：「這個不是明星演出簽下那三年的合約，原來我都被那經紀人給騙了。」

夕華雪：「不，現在還不能確定他究竟是不是經紀人的身分，他到底是誰？」

錢莊莊主：「你還在幹嘛，快動手啊弗洛格！」

弗洛格：「我...我做不到...」

白拓：「各位，等一下若事態嚴重的話，我先把你們空間轉移到別的地方。」（心電傳音術）

蘭陵柳：「嗯，麻煩你了！」（心電傳音術）

托比：「我們帶著弗洛格羊警回到旅館，再問清楚現在怎麼一回事吧。」（心電傳音術）

錢莊莊主：「好，隨便你，今天你不想動手也沒關係。」

錢莊莊主：「我親自動手。」

弗洛格：「不要！」

白拓：「空間系技能...」

夕華雪：「等一下！」

錢莊莊主：「怎麼了？想救你的同伴嗎？羊偶像。」

夕華雪：「我想跟你交換弗洛格，連他的債也一起附加在我的身上。」

全員：「夕華雪！」

夕華雪：「沒事的！就算要我聽從你，只要放過大家，我認為都是值得的。」

錢莊莊主：「跟弗洛格一個樣，原來你們羊族全都是腦殘。」

錢莊莊主：「契約在這裡，你自己寫！」（甩在地上）

哈特：「夕...夕華雪，不要這樣做。」

夕華雪從地上撿起契約，認為一切都無所謂了，從前還是隻令羊崇拜的偶像明星，現在淪為聽從命令的奴隸，情勢逆轉大不如前，尊貴兩個字在羊族的身上已經完全看不到了，簽完契約後交給莊主，以為事情可以告一個段落卻沒想到......

托比&銀月：「夕華雪...」

夕華雪：「好了，這樣可以了吧！」

錢莊莊主：「好，非常好，我又增加一位新的幫手了。」

錢莊莊主：「你已經沒有用了，弗洛格。」（開槍）

「砰──」一槍命中弗洛格的心臟，隨即倒下，大家嚇得愣住，而夕華雪簡直不敢相信眼前多年的好羊友在他面前倒下。

全員：「弗洛格！」

夕華雪：「弗洛格──」（激動叫著）

錢莊莊主：「過來！」（抓住）

夕華雪：「放開我，放開我！」

銀月：「快放開他！」

錢莊莊主：「我不要，他現在是我的手下。」

托比：「跟他談沒有用了，我們上！」

「別輕舉妄動！」錢莊莊主將危險武器架在夕華雪的脖子上對大家吼道。

錢莊莊主：「別以為你們想一起聯手對付我，我都知道你們的底細，要是你們敢對我發動攻擊。」

錢莊莊主：「我就開啟毀滅裝置拉這隻羊一起死，方圓400公尺以內都會遭受到波及。」

白拓：「可惡，這傢伙真狠，夕華雪在他手上，沒辦法空間移動他。」

銀月：「這下怎麼辦，又不能攻擊。」

哈特：「蘭陵柳，幻系的...該你上場了。」（說話緩慢）

托比：「哈特！，哈特你現在還好嗎？」

哈特：「我沒事，我現在身體還麻麻痛痛的站不起來，讓我休息一下就可以繼續作戰了。」

哈特：「快去看看弗洛格，這麼一位好警察，絕對不能讓他死，快...」

托比：「知道了！」

蘭陵柳OS：「哈特說的沒錯，是該我幻系兔獸上場的時候了！」（握緊拳頭）

夕華雪：「哼哼，你會不會跳舞？」

錢莊莊主：「你問這什麼蠢問題，問我會不會跳舞？」

錢莊莊主：「我可先警告你，要是你動什麼歪腦筋的話，我會讓你看著你的同伴像弗洛格一樣，一隻一隻的倒下去。」

夕華雪：「那就來場漫步在雲端吧！」

錢莊莊主：「什麼？」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水月勁舞！」

錢莊莊主：「這...什麼！诶！」

夕華雪巧妙運用水系技能，讓莊主踩的地方蹦出幾個小水坑移動腳步，原本是用在跳華爾滋的舞蹈上，站不穩腳步的同時趁機從莊主身邊逃走，趕過去看看弗洛格。

白拓：「幹得好，夕華雪！」

錢莊莊主：「可惡，你敢耍我！」（舉起武器對準夕華雪）

蘭陵柳：「休想！」

「砰──」蘭陵柳從身上掏出老式的燧發手槍，姿勢蹲低瞄準開槍，精準的打中莊主的手臂使武器掉落，射擊完後槍口還冒著煙。 

錢莊莊主：「啊──」（痛苦哀號）

錢莊莊主：「情況不妙！」（逃走）

托比：「往哪跑！」

托比：「電系技能──疾電光盾！」

錢莊莊主：「啊──」（擊中倒下）

托比機警的使出技能，讓殺害弗洛格羊警的犯人乖乖就範，不久一輛輛的警車趕到現場，警笛聲越來越近，也不曉得是誰報的警。

夕華雪：「弗洛格！弗洛格，你撐著點，你不會有事的！」

弗洛格：「夕華雪，對不起...」

夕華雪：「不！該說對不起的是我才對，我不該這麼傻的，是我害了你！」（握住雙蹄）

弗洛格：「夕華雪，看在多年交情的份上，你能原諒我嗎？」

弗洛格：「我的時間不長了，我真的好希望，能夠再跟你一起玩”官兵捉強盜”的遊戲！」

弗洛格：「咳咳──」

夕華雪：「不要說話，我現在送你去醫院。」

銀月：「夕華雪...」

這時銀月被蘭陵柳阻止，右爪放在銀月的肩上並難過的說道...

蘭陵柳：「給他們...（哽咽），給他們再多一點時間相處吧！」（難過）

弗洛格：「雪...，不用了，像我這種愛賭博的警察，抵擋不住邪惡的誘惑，這...就是我的下場！」

夕華雪：「不是，在我的眼裡你不是愛賭博的警察，你有一顆正義且又善良的心，你才會當上羊警的不是嗎？」（泛淚）

弗洛格：「雪...這輩子能夠認識你，我已經沒有遺憾了。」

弗洛格：「謝謝你......」

弗洛格說完後，闔上眼睛靠在夕華雪的懷中，夕華雪抑欲不住內心的悲憤，跪在地上抱著弗洛格放聲大哭，在一旁看著獸也不禁難過掉下了眼淚。

夕華雪：「不要！不要，弗洛格──！」

夕華雪：「你醒來好不好，拜託──」（哭泣）

哈特：「可惡！可惡！，還是救不了嗎？」

銀月：「夕華雪，弗洛格他已經不會回來了。」（掉淚）

銀月：「雖然才相處短短的時間。」

夕華雪：「弗洛格──」

夕華雪：「你不要離開我───」

綠野羊鎮賭場的凌晨三點鐘，警方拉起了封鎖線，討債集團的首領被依殺羊和恐嚇取財、持有危險武器等罪當場逮捕，經歷了這次的事件，托比和銀月還有大家，更加確信自己下一步的行動，找到幕後主使者為弗洛格報仇還有...拯救羊鎮。


＝＝＝第三十三話完　待續＝＝＝

======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

宋紹青：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！

[第三十四話　悲傷]

夕華雪：「弗洛格──」

夕華雪：「你不要離開我───」（抱懷痛哭）

面對這樣殘酷的事實，對夕華雪來說打擊甚大，警方拉起了封鎖線，紅色與藍色一閃一閃的警示燈，潤濕了眼眶讓四周的光點化成了朦朧，在賭場打烊的時候也就是夜晚即將結束的時候，整晚沒睡的大家被羊警帶回了警局去做筆錄，回到旅館已是清晨五點，大家拖著疲憊的身軀，一看到床便馬上撲上去呼呼大睡。

（早上七點半）
宋紹青：「啊──睡得真飽啊──」（伸懶腰）

宋紹青：「嗯？」（看著熟睡的大家）

宋紹青OS：「一整晚沒睡一定很累了吧。」

宋紹青起床後看看窗外的風景，想打算到外面的公園散一下步，梳洗完後穿上昨天買的衣服出門去，自己也有感覺整個人煥然一新。

宋紹青：「啊──早晨的太陽真舒服啊。」

宋紹青：「可是......」

宋紹青：「為什麼...早晨讓人有種孤單寂寞的感覺...」

宋紹青：「不知道我的同胞們是否還活著...」（停下腳步）

宋紹青漫步在空蕩蕩的公園，想起過去與族人相處的生活，頓時停下腳步，他越想著這些就越難過，望著周遭造景華麗的公園，有樹木有草地，但奇怪的是，一路走來卻都沒碰上任何羊，宋紹青心裡想著大概羊民的生活作息已經變了調才會造成這樣的結果吧，來到羊鎮一無所知的原住民人類，還不知道羊民背後的秘密。

「不行，不可以再想了，我的同胞一定還活著，要保持樂觀、樂觀！」宋紹青拍拍自己的頭，擺脫不愉快的記憶和胡思亂想。

宋紹青：「來去羊民最常走的街上去逛逛好了。」

宋紹青：「不知道哪裡會有早餐店呢？」

宋紹青：「說到早餐！，我好像出門忘記帶錢包了！」

糊塗的宋紹青連忙趕回去住宿旅館，卻在路上轉角與穿黑衣的神祕路人相撞，碰撞之後反而是黑衣人先跌倒，也許是原住民的體格比較好吧。

宋紹青：「啊，對不起，你沒事吧，我不知道轉角會有人...」

神秘黑衣人：「沒關係，你也不需要道歉。」（站起身來）

神秘黑衣人：「不愧是生活在部落長大的原住民，體格真好，後會有期。」（走掉）

宋紹青望著黑衣人的背影，不解為什麼他會知道，明明是個不認識的陌生人，更讓宋紹青猜不透的是，後面他說的那一句話，後會有期......

宋紹青：「奇怪，為什麼他會知道我是在部落長大的原住民，難道我這一身穿著還被他看出來嗎？」

宋紹青：「而且他剛剛所說的，後會有期...」

宋紹青：「算了，還是回去拿錢包買早餐吧！」（離開）

=======鏡頭轉向磁脈水晶企業總部=======
「狼王！，為什麼還不採取行動啊？」黑倫雙爪放下拍擊桌子對著狼王說道。

狼王白牙：「黑倫，你先別著急，我也還在想辦法。」

黑倫：「狼王啊，不如我們放下手邊的工作，找他們比較要緊。」

狼王白牙：「我不是說了我還在想辦法嗎？」

狼王白牙：「看樣子還是找他來幫忙好了...」

黑倫：「誰啊？」

狼王白牙：「就是我們公司一天到晚外出公差的狐獸人，呿，倒不如說他是出去遊玩的。」

黑倫：「狐獸人？，我都不知道我們公司還有這一位啊。」

黑倫：「那他現在在哪？」

狼王白牙：「我不知道耶，不過你放心，我昨天有CALL他回來，等他事情辦完之後到時候再跟你們一起行動。」

黑倫：「那真是太好了，這樣就有三隻獸了。」

狼王白牙：「再告訴你一件好消息吧！」

狼王白牙：「雷克斯和冰極風他們還活著。」

黑倫：「狼王你怎麼這麼篤定他們還活著啊？」

狼王白牙：「說到底我也只不過用了一點小技倆，在他們出發之前呢，我早就在他們身上附上了護靈聖光！」

狼王白牙：「所以我現在可以感應到他們的生命安全。」

黑倫：「這樣喔！，難怪狼王總是老神在在，不愧是我們最景仰的白牙老大！」

狼王白牙：「雖然耗了我一點獸魂指數，這樣黑倫你總可放心了吧！」

狼王白牙：「這些文件拿去處理，這是你今天的工作。」

黑倫：「啊──？」

狼王白牙：「還站在這裡幹什麼，快去工作──！」

「是─！是─！」黑倫拿起狼王桌上的文件快速離開辦公室。

綠野羊鎮的午後，天氣開始有了轉變，早上還出著大太陽，下午卻下起了大雨，銀月望著窗外幽暗的景色，難過的表情全都寫在臉上，整個房間變得很沉悶，讓宋紹青受不了對著大家吼道......

宋紹青：「你們到底怎麼了啊──？」

宋紹青：「這不像平常的你們耶！」

白拓：「嗯──」

托比：「喔──」

宋紹青：「應答也不是這樣的吧！」（頭冒青筋）

蘭陵柳：「不是啦，宋先生，昨晚我們經歷了一些事情。」

蘭陵柳：「現在大家心情都不好，就讓我們靜一靜吧。」

宋紹青：「嘖──好吧，告訴我你們發生甚麼事了？」

白拓：「其實真正最難過的是夕華雪，唉──總之是一言難盡啦。」（扶眼鏡）

銀月：「昨晚弗洛格也在現場，在我們不知道事情的來龍去脈弗洛格他...他就被殺了。」

宋紹青：「什麼！，昨天幫我們帶路的那隻羊警，他死了──」

哈特：「欸，你覺得夕華雪和弗洛格跟賭場會有關聯嗎？」

托比：「不管是賭場還是我們要救的羊鎮，這一連串的事件我覺得真的很不單純。」

哈特：「說真的，連羊警都救不了，憑我們的能力，真的可以阻止那一天的來臨嗎？」

銀月：「我也是這麼覺得，連我跟托比生活的索亞利村，都保護不了。」

銀月：「我們來這裡簡直就是去送死。」

蘭陵柳：「我當樂園的版主這麼久了，第一次感到這麼絕望和挫折。」

蘭陵柳：「不知道黑倫和冰極風他們還安好嗎？」

「你們──你們就不能振作一點嗎！」宋紹青對著攤在床鋪上死氣沉沉的狼族斥道......

宋紹青：「難道你們想就此打退堂鼓？，那之前努力辛苦是為了什麼，不就是為了羊鎮嗎？」

宋紹青：「在剷平之前一定會有上千隻羊和徵收城鎮的人類爆發流血衝突，若是放棄，羊民們就沒有自己屬於的地方了。」

宋紹青：「難道你們想看著他們變成孤苦無依的遊民嗎？」

宋紹青：「他們會過著流浪的日子，不管能不能阻止得了，總要試一試吧！」

宋紹青：「連鼓起勇氣去拼命都做不到，更別想為弗洛格報仇了！」

宋紹青：「到目前為止，我們有被打敗過嗎？，是你們把事情看得太負面化了！」

宋紹青：「別把以前的那些經歷寫照就完全否定你們的能力。」

宋紹青：「我已經沒有家人了，他們是生是死都不知道，幸運的是，我能活到現在可以跟你們一起並肩作戰。」

托比：「欸，怎麼反倒是換宋先生來安慰我們了。」

銀月：「他說得也沒錯，我們什麼都不做的話，羊鎮會被強勢的人類給吞噬掉。」

銀月：「剷平羊鎮還會再找下一座城鎮為目標，這樣根本沒完沒了，地球總有一天會被他們搞垮！」

白拓：「對，也許我們應該要更加團結，絕對不能被打敗。」

蘭陵柳：「多虧宋先生的一番話，我們都沒想過嚴重的後果會是什麼，會是永無止境的貪婪及野心。」

哈特：「事到如今，我也不壓抑自己的魔性，跟他們拚了！」

銀月：「來，我們大家再一起加油打氣吧，忘記悲傷的過去，向前邁步吧！」

托比：「好！」（伸爪）

蘭陵柳：「夕華雪，你不一起過來嗎？」

夕華雪：「不了，我還有點累，先不要吵我啊。」（蓋上棉被）

「也對...發生過的事情已是既定的事實。」蘭陵柳看著躲在棉被的夕華雪心裡想著。

蘭陵柳OS：「只能讓他慢慢地走出傷痛了...」

哈特：「說到加油打氣，那我們要來點不一樣的Style！」

蘭陵柳：「什麼樣的Style呢？」

哈特：「晚上到頂樓，把你想要說的話，恨意，悲傷，通通大吼出來！」

哈特：「你覺得這主意怎麼樣？」

白拓：「好特別的加油方式喔！」

哈特：「宋紹青，你覺得怎麼樣呢？」

宋紹青：「大家都覺得不錯，我還能說不嗎？」

宋紹青：「太好了，大家總算恢復元氣了，這才是平常的你們嘛！。」

蘭陵柳：「有些事，是我們非做不可的，更沒有理由說不做就不做。」

哈特：「既然大家都願意留下來奮鬥了，那我們去外面吃大餐吧！」

托比：「外面下著雨，是要到哪裡吃大餐啊？」

銀月：「這裡是羊鎮，不是狼之樂園。」

哈特：「對喔。」

宋紹青：「這裡物價可是比起外面貴上幾倍喔，不過──。」

忽然間，大家的肚子全餓了起來，咕嚕咕嚕的聲音都聽得一清二楚。

銀月：「肚子餓了，我們好像連早餐都沒有吃。」

宋紹青：「管他外面下著大雨，先出去吃再說啦！」

宋紹青：「沒喝到小米酒全身就不對勁。」

托比：「那我們──去吃飯吧！」（舉起右爪）

「嗚呼──」在大家的歡呼聲，房間也熱鬧了起來，不再那麼的死氣沉沉，決定要一起出門去吃大餐，但獨留一羊在住宿旅館裡，托比想邀他一起卻被拒絕，白拓拍著托比的肩膀語氣低落的說......

白拓：「托比，就讓他留在這裡好好靜一靜吧。」

白拓：「我們現在能做的，就是保護他的故鄉，不然他就真的流落街頭了。」

托比：「嗯！，我們走吧！」

托比輕輕的把門關上，夕華雪等著大家都走了以後，才在棉被裡偷偷啜泣，外表看似堅強帥氣的他，也有強忍不住悲傷的時候，他拿起了一張他與弗洛格小時候的照片，照片裡是羊民警政署剛建好時，夕華雪與弗洛格在門口所拍下來的，立志要當羊警的弗洛格，從小就幫夕華雪解決很多難題，甚至是當他的明星保鑣，沒想到一回來卻是這樣的結果。

夕華雪：「弗洛格，是我害死了你，我當初不該自以為是的跟錢莊莊主簽下契約。」

夕華雪：「我只是想救你，把你的債務通通歸到我身上，以為他就能夠放過你，我沒想到事情會是這樣的結果...」

夕華雪哭紅了雙眼，然而就在這時他的爪機響了，他難過得不想接爪機，甚至是看到上面寫著經紀人三個字都會想吐，經過了一段時間才收到他寄的一封簡訊，點開來看讓夕華雪憤而衝出門找經紀人算帳，現在還是不是他的經紀人都還是個謎，丟下爪機後甚麼也沒帶就出去了。

簡訊：「我在羊鎮出海的港口，我等你──」

------------------切換鏡頭-------------------

銀月：「喔──怎麼每家店都賣這麼貴啊，就連一個小便當都要120塊。」

白拓：「而且我們身上的荷包損失很大。」

托比：「希望夕華雪能跟來就好了。」

蘭陵柳：「版主，我們總不能一直依賴夕華雪吧。」

銀月：「可是我們現在最大的麻煩就是，金錢花得比時間還要多，我看還沒到那一天，我們會因為沒錢餓死自己了。」

這個時候哈特眼角餘光注意到遠處似乎有羊的身影快速閃過，稍微看了一下那影子就不見了，哈特斷定那就是夕華雪，隨便找個藉口離開想跟蹤他。

哈特：「咦！，剛剛那是！」

銀月：「哈特你怎麼了？」

哈特：「沒有，沒事，只是我想起來我有帶5000塊的現金來但放在旅館裡。」

宋紹青：「哇─5000塊！，你怎麼會有這麼多錢啊？」

哈特：「我回去找找啊，要等我喔！」（調頭就跑）

蘭陵柳：「喂─我們還沒選好要在哪邊吃你要怎麼找我們啊！欸──」

托比：「不用喊了版主，哈特都已經跑遠了。」

銀月：「沒關係啦，我們先走吧！」

=======鏡頭轉向羊鎮港口=======
一位身穿黑衣的人物，戴著黑帽和墨鏡，現在只飄著綿綿細雨地上還很濕滑，他看見夕華雪走了過來便上前給他一個擁抱，卻被夕華雪一掌打到離他一公尺的距離。

黑衣人：「喔──夕華雪，太好了你還活著！」（伸出擁抱的手）

夕華雪：「滾！」（啪）

黑衣人被一掌打倒在地，便又起身地說......

黑衣人：「不愧是異能獸族，哼哼哼哼哈──」

夕華雪：「為什麼要騙我，引我到賭場裡面，事實上你根本不在賭場裡面對吧！」

黑衣人：「沒錯，我傳簡訊給你只是想告訴你，讓你親眼看見弗洛格邪惡的一面。」

夕華雪：「這就是你簡訊說的，要給我看有趣的東西。」

黑衣人：「對啊，你很不敢相信對吧，他竟然是討債集團的手下，一位羊警黑白兩道分別跑。」

黑衣人：「他還真以為靠著他精湛的賭技就能夠賺大錢救羊鎮，還不知道那是個陷阱。」

夕華雪：「都是你，都是你害的，若不是你，弗洛格也不會死！」（拉著他衣領）

黑衣人：「他死了嗎？，他只不過是隻偽君子，一隻黑白通吃又自以為心裡正義，出賣羊鎮也出賣你的蠢警察！」

夕華雪：「你！」

＝＝＝第三十四話完　待續＝＝＝

======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

白拓：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第三十五話　神秘黑衣人的陰謀]

黑衣人：「他死了嗎？，他只不過是隻偽君子，一隻黑白通吃又自以為心裡正義，出賣羊鎮也出賣你的蠢警察！」

夕華雪：「你！」

正當夕華雪出爪揍他時，卻被黑衣人身藏在斗篷裡的科技手杖打到他的肚子。

夕華雪：「啊──！」

夕華雪：「可惡，好痛！」（抱肚）

黑衣人：「想跟我鬥嗎？，我奉陪！」

夕華雪：「呀啊啊啊──」（一拳揮過）

黑衣人：（閃躲）

夕華雪：「好敏捷的身手！」

不管夕華雪怎麼出拳攻擊黑衣人，黑衣人總是完美的閃過，只見他總是在退後和防守，夕華雪的攻擊招式對他來說不算什麼，拳拳到位、擊聲從沒停過，當黑衣人看到夕華雪左下的弱點時進而一拳打擊，夕華雪退後幾步後，黑衣人趁機拿出手杖直接揮打下去，把夕華雪打趴在地。

夕華雪：「啊──！」（趴地）

黑衣人：「基本上呢，我也算是個練家子，遇到我可就沒那麼幸運了！」（轉動手杖）

「這可很難說喔！」夕華雪站起身來，擺出戰鬥架式後飆起了獸魂指數。

夕華雪：[獸魂指數──1500↑>>2600↑>>4100↑>>5700↑>>7860↑>>9000↑>>10500↑>>12000↑>>13500↑>>15000↑>>17500↑]

黑衣人：「動真格了啊，也好！」

夕華雪：「受死吧，我要為弗洛格報仇！」

夕華雪：「水月鐮刀！」

「砰轟──」一道水波有如彎刀的威力朝著黑衣人砍去，但也是被他躲過，在散灑的水花中反而進一步拿著手杖做攻擊，夕華雪跳起身子想從上方攻擊，打算一腳把手杖踢落，不料他手上拿的科技手杖竟然是可拆卸式的武器，變成兩把手槍對著夕華雪開幾發，而且是沒有子彈，純屬於能量彈擊發。

哈特：「這...這怎麼回事！」（趕過來）

哈特：「那個黑衣人是誰啊？，夕華雪跟他是有什麼過節？」

哈特：「難道夕華雪認定他就是幕後主使者？」

哈特：「不好，夕華雪處於劣勢，我得過去幫他才行！」

哈特：「火系技能──烈陽之星！」

這時趕來的哈特目擊了現場正在陷入苦戰的夕華雪，便也上前幫忙，一個炙熱的火焰流星彈直接從黑衣人的右臉劃過！

黑衣人：「誰！」

夕華雪：「這火焰的威力，難道是！」

哈特：「夕華雪，你沒事吧！」（跑過來）

夕華雪：「你怎麼會過來，你不是跟大家一起去吃大餐了嗎？」

哈特：「因為我有一點擔心，所以在中途離開跟蹤你。」

夕華雪：「真是，原來我這麼快就有狗仔隊跟蹤了啊！」

哈特：「你不要在那邊自以為是！」

黑衣人：「我猜是誰來著，魔化狼──哈特？！」

「你是誰，你怎麼會認識我？」哈特轉個頭看著眼前的這位神祕黑衣人說。

黑衣人：「要取得你的詳細資料，對我來說是再簡單不過的事。」

哈特：「我的資料？」

哈特：「哼─不要一副跟我很熟的樣子，死人類。」

黑衣人：「別忘了，我們這邊可是有你的底細，非常清楚你的弱點，哼哼！」（竊笑）

黑衣人：「反正呢，我也大致上知道磁脈水晶的真正下落了。」

夕華雪：「磁脈水晶？」

哈特：「莫非是在我被控制的那段期間？」

黑衣人：「無所謂，你忘記就算了，但我知道你的名字！」

哈特：「你究竟還知道些什麼？」

夕華雪：「羊鎮的賭場也是你設計的吧！」

黑衣人：「對，這一切都是我精心策劃安排好的！」

黑衣人：「狼之樂園，綠野羊鎮，磁脈水晶，索亞利村，不過是為了完成老闆偉大的使命！」

哈特&夕華雪：「為什麼你會知道狼之樂園！」

黑衣人：「等你們去了那邊之後就會知道了！」（舉起雙槍開砲）

哈特和夕華雪及時閃過砲彈，擊中貨櫃箱後產生大量塵煙，兩獸突破煙霧朝著黑衣人衝過去，哈特也釋放自己的魔性，開大絕一口氣幹掉黑衣人，卻也太低估黑衣人的實力了。

哈特：[魔化獸魂指數──3000↑>>5700↑>>7800↑>>10000↑>>13000↑>>20000↑>>28500↑>>36000↑]

哈特：「火系魔功st3↑──炙烈之焰！」

黑衣人：「閃一邊去！」（組回手杖）

黑衣人不畏哈特魔化後的攻擊，反而組裝回去成手杖的型態，儘管是非常大的火焰迎擊著他，手杖一揮砍下去把火焰切成兩道氣流從他兩側劃過，攻擊也化為無，衝擊過後讓整個港口陷入火海之中，這時銀月和托比他們也感覺到了，一股強大的力量在附近爆發！

銀月：「怎...怎麼了！」（慌張）

白拓：「似乎有獸在戰鬥！」

托比：「剛才感覺到的應該是這個方向！」

蘭陵柳：「走！快過去看看！」

宋紹青：「诶！等等我啊！」

--------------------切換鏡頭----------------------

哈特：「呀啊啊！」（近距離攻擊）

「太弱了太弱了！」黑衣人笑著說，把手杖當成防守武器，論武技也是不分上下，哈特一腳踢上劃過他的腰間，左爪直拳被手杖擋了下來，這時手杖一個轉圈打到哈特的左肩膀，即便疼痛右爪再給他一掌擊中胸口讓他退後幾步，上前多補踢了幾腳，黑衣人被踢中幾腳後順勢抬起右腳往他臉上踢過去讓哈特翻轉一圈才撞地！

哈特：「啊──」（撞擊地面）

哈特：「好厲害，這人類似乎有去少林寺練過是不是啊！」（站起來）

黑衣人：「還要繼續嗎？」

哈特：「廢話！」（衝過去）

哈特採取正面攻擊，但黑衣人嘴角微微上揚，依舊不改變形式躲著攻擊，在哈特揮著拳的同時，夕華雪從哈特側邊竄出來，拿出匿藏已久的武器揮砍黑衣人，彎刀與手杖摩擦劃過的聲音響亮刺耳，再一記上鉤拳讓黑衣人騰空摔下，哈特退到一旁驚訝地說！

哈特：「夕華雪，你...」

夕華雪：「他是我的，應該由我親自收拾！」

夕華雪：「而且，你沒武器拿什麼跟人家打？」

黑衣人：「終於拿出你的武器了啊！」

「也好，一隻魔化狼加上一隻水系羊，來吧！」黑衣人再度站了起來擺出打鬥架式。

夕華雪：「讓你瞧瞧我『水月˙痕』的厲害！」

夕華雪：[獸魂指數──17500↑>>20000↑]


[武器介紹VCR]

『水月˙痕』，是由玻璃纖維和海洞窟裡的水質金礦，再加上磁脈水晶所製成，可提升使用者的獸魂指數2500點，此兩把彎刀外型雖然光鮮華麗，一旦砍擊有如水刀般的威力傷及內臟，外表看起來不會有明顯外傷，若被攻擊者的背後有人也會跟著受到重傷害，對防禦來說也是相當好的武器。

[VCR結束]

哈特：「我們聯爪一起幹掉他！」

夕華雪：「嗯！」

夕華雪&哈特：「呀啊啊！」

夕華雪揮舞著雙刀，哈特也一直找出機會施展技能，兩獸合力攻擊，彎刀與手杖互相敲擊的聲響，還有拳擊從沒間斷過，詭異的是他們越打越覺得是在打空氣，彷彿是有黑影在阻擋攻擊，經過幾次攻擊後開始出現疲累的現象，夕華雪和哈特都蹲在地上喘息著，黑衣人卻沒有一絲疲累。

黑衣人：「我承認你的水月˙痕是個好武器，不過你們兩個終究不是我的對手！」

銀月：「誰說的！」

托比：「還有我們呢！」

忽然間，托比他們以瞬間移動包圍著黑衣人，大家都盯著這黑衣人，不讓他有跑掉的機會！

黑衣人：「又多幾個幫手來是嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「你到底是誰，為什麼夕華雪會來找你！」

白拓：「哈特，你沒事吧？」

哈特：「我沒事。」

宋紹青：「是你！」

黑衣人：「想不到這麼快又碰面了啊，山地人。」

蘭陵柳：「你認識他？」

宋紹青：「他是今早我不小心碰撞到的黑衣人，神神秘秘的，他還知道我是原住民！」

黑衣人：「就算不看外表，也聽得出口音是原住民的腔調吧！」

哈特OS：「奇怪，為什麼我的魔性總是被某種力量壓抑著，越打越覺得是在打幻影！」

哈特OS：「這人類他該不會是...」

黑衣人：「就算你們人手再多一倍，有本事全都一起上！」

托比：「少廢話，電系技能──疾電光盾！」（攻擊）

黑衣人：「哈哈哈哈！」（舉起手杖吸收電力）

托比：「好討厭的武器，把我擊發的電力全吸走了。」

銀月：「托比，那應該是科技手杖，讓我來冰凍它！」

銀月：「結凍！」

銀月伸爪施展冰系技能，隔空讓科技手杖瞬間結成冰，這麼一來就很難拆卸手杖開槍了，黑衣人開始沉默，接著身上散發著詭異的血紅色光芒，看到此景象讓現場所有獸開始冒冷汗。

「這...這是怎樣啊......」宋紹青不敢相信眼前的事物驚恐地說道。

哈特：「果然沒錯，這傢伙也是獸。」

托比：「他到底是什麼怪物啊！」（冷汗）

黑衣人：「說我是人嗎，也不是，說我是獸，那也不盡然是！」

黑衣人將結凍的手杖上頭握把給拔出，裡面居然還藏了一把細長又利的劍，劍身是跟握把合在一起的。

夕華雪：「怎麼可能，那明明是拆卸式武器可以變作兩把槍的，那把利劍是怎麼變出來的！」

黑衣人：「Magic──！」

黑衣人：「你們這群窩在狼之樂園的獸，讓你們見識一下甚麼叫做，真正的黯黑獸魂！」

黑衣人：[魔化獸魂指數──4000↑>>6800↑>>8900↑>>10000↑>>13800↑>>25000↑>>28500↑>>30000↑]

銀月：「糟了，他獸魂指數有30000點，大家小心了！」

蘭陵柳：「宋先生快點啊！」

宋紹青：「什麼？」

蘭陵柳：「能跑多遠就跑多遠，快閃啦！」

宋紹青：「不行，我怎麼能丟下你們自己一個人跑掉！」

黑衣人：「呀啊啊啊───！」（將劍身插入地面）

劍身插入地面後，黑色的能量開始四散攻擊，大家把自己的獸魂指數提升至最高點進行防禦，各自散發著不同顏色的光芒保護自己，一陣狂風讓大家都睜不開眼睛，宋紹青幾乎快被狂風吹倒，站也站不穩，手無縛雞之力的他遭受攻擊後落入水裡。

宋紹青：「啊──！」（落入水裡）

蘭陵柳：「宋紹青先生！」

銀月：「這股能量──太強了！」

當風暴結束後，大家才發覺黑衣人已經不見了，聽到好像是直升機的聲音後才猛然抬起頭來看，他已經站在機門上了。

托比：「他不見了！」

哈特：「他在上面！」

白拓：「那架直升機是什麼時候出現的啊！」

黑衣人：「我時間有限，改天再陪你們慢慢玩，順便再告訴你們一件事情！」

黑衣人：「聽清楚了啊！，有兩隻叫做冰極風和雷克斯的狼現在在我們的手上！」

黑衣人：「想救回他們到翔翼科技軍備公司來吧，哈哈哈哈哈──」

說完後，黑衣人關上機門，離開了綠野羊鎮，直升機飛遠，小到看不見直升機後大家才鬆一口氣，只剩下破壞過後的港口。

蘭陵柳：「我們...到底該先救同伴還是羊鎮？」

托比：「他剛剛說，冰極風和雷克斯在他們手上。」

哈特：「我徒兒他...還是被抓走了嗎？」

哈特：「這下怎麼辦，他該不會跟我一樣，被他們控制後又去狼之樂園找麻煩。」

銀月：「該死，這下可好了，狼之樂園只有斯冰菊和小獥兩狼，他們加起來獸魂指數只有13600點。」

銀月：「怎麼對付被控制後的雷克斯和魔化的冰極風？」

托比：「各位！，不管如何，我們現在不能自亂陣腳，也不要有太多餘的負面猜測，他們會不會像哈特那樣被控制也還不是很清楚！」

托比：「所以我們現在做的，先把綠野羊鎮的事情搞定再來說！」

白拓：「嗯！我也非常同意托比的說法，況且我們也只知道他們在翔翼軍備公司的手裡，也沒聽到他說對他們不利甚麼的。」

蘭陵柳：「至少他們現在是安全的，我們...」

蘭陵柳：「宋先生人呢？」

宋紹青：「咳咳咳──」（爬上岸邊）

銀月：「宋先生！」

宋紹青：「咳咳──，我落入水裡你們都沒察覺，要是我不會游泳的話早就溺死了。」

托比：「對不起啦，宋先生，我們先回旅館吧！」

宋紹青：「我有個疑問，剛剛那是什麼情況？，為什麼他會有這麼可怕的力量啊？」（全身濕淋淋）

蘭陵柳：「我們猜這人類有可能是獸偽裝出來的，不然人類怎麼可能有獸魂之力。」

宋紹青：「你們獸族還真是不可思議。」

忽然這時候大家的肚子又開始叫了起來，比剛才更餓了，還好有夕華雪在，對於生活在綠野羊鎮的他最了解這附近有什麼餐館有好吃的了！

白拓：「肚子比剛才更餓了...」

托比：「這裡有什麼好吃的餐館啊？」

夕華雪：「我帶你們去一家鐵板燒料理吧！」

夕華雪：「跟我一起走，我請客！」

夕華雪雙蹄放進口袋，走出他原本的步伐，眼睛還帶有一點帥氣魅力的放電走在大家前面。

銀月：「好耶！夕華雪請客。」

哈特：「太好了，夕華雪終於恢復他原本的帥氣了，嗯嗯！」

蘭陵柳：「哈特，你剛剛說要回去旅館拿5000塊是騙獸的吧？」

哈特：「咦？！」（冒汗）

蘭陵柳：「我就知道，你是來幫夕華雪助陣的吧！，你跟他是甚麼關係啊？」

「欸欸，你不要亂說好不好！」哈特一臉紅著，帶有一點羞澀的說。

蘭陵柳OS：「果然不單純，這麼快哈特心中就有一位男神了！」

蘭陵柳跟在哈特後頭偷偷暗自的笑，離開了港口後大家跟上夕華雪的腳步，終於可以吃大餐了，然而逃走的黑衣人，他的身分究竟是什麼，下集揭曉。

＝＝＝第三十五話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上九點半，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

修列：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第三十六話　狐獸人–特朗格‧修列]

兩天前，來到綠野羊鎮的托比等獸，經歷了賭場的風波和神祕黑衣人的戰鬥事件後，讓他們原本來的目的變得模糊，頓時失去了信心和迷失方向，不知道下一步該怎麼做，除了確定那神秘黑衣人不是人類之外，更讓他們擔憂的是冰極風和雷克斯他們，究竟黑衣人的真正目的到底是甚麼，關在他們公司的雷克斯和冰極風是否有危險，整件事情已經嚴重打擊他們的士氣，狼之樂園和綠野羊鎮的未來到底會如何也無人知曉，陷入迷惘中的托比等獸，並不知道在企業總部裡的狼王已經都安排好了，找了救兵協助黑倫尋找冰極風的下落，坐在辦公桌前椅子上的狼王正等著他的歸來，並叫了黑倫與小虎在狼王身邊待命......

狼王白牙：「這時間他應該差不多快到了吧。」

黑倫：「狼王，我真的好佩服你，想不到還會討救兵來幫助我們，這樣我們就多了一位人手了。」

小虎：「是啊，狼王設想周到，俗話說三個臭皮匠勝過一個諸葛亮！」

狼王白牙：「有了他的幫忙，在救援方面一定會非常迅速簡潔。」

狼王白牙：「而且他還是我的得意助理呢。」

黑倫：「是啊狼王，這次的救援任務一定會成功的！」

狼王白牙：「他來了。」

小虎：「在哪！？」（東看看西看看）

忽然，有一首奇怪的音樂在辦公室裡迴盪，不久，這位新角色狐獸人–特朗格‧修列正式的出現在鏡頭前登場。

http：//www.bilibili.com/video/av237160/

黑倫：「這是甚麼音樂啊？」（看著辦公室各個角落）

小虎：「對啊，這音樂是從哪裡來的！」

狼王白牙：「特朗格‧修列，你就現身吧，配這音樂做為你出場的風格，很不適合你哦！」

修列：「狐王列那（？？）來了──」（閃亮登場）
#音樂結束#

小虎：「哇，好酷喔！」

黑倫：「狼王大！他就是你說的那隻狐獸人啊！」

狼王白牙：「沒錯。」

修列：「狼王，好久不見，最近可好嗎？」

狼王白牙：「是啊，托你的福，我現在身體健康的很咧。」

黑倫：「你好，我是虎獸人，我叫黑倫！」

小虎：「我全名叫小狼虎哉，請多指教。」

修列：「兩位好！」

修列：「對了狼王，不知這次您急忙召我回來，是有甚麼新任務要指派給我的？」

狼王白牙：「這個嘛，這次派給你的任務，可能有這麼一點點小嚴重。」

修列：「只要是狼王指派的任務，不管多艱難，我一定會完成的！」

小虎：「嘿嘿，事情是這樣子的，我們...」

狼王白牙：「咳咳！」（咳嗽示意）

小虎：「抱歉！我不應該搶狼王白牙的台詞。」

狼王白牙：「其實這一次找你來，是因為我的另外兩位同事被人類抓走了。」

狼王白牙：「目前下落不明，希望能借助你的力量，跟我身旁這兩位虎獸人一起找尋他們，並將他們救出。」

修列：「沒問題，那此次的救援任務...」

狼王白牙：「你們自己規畫安排計畫吧，不過要越快越好。」

修列：「是！」

狼王白牙：「好了，你們在等甚麼呢？一起去啊。」

小虎：「走吧，哥哥！」

黑倫：「嗯！」

在黑倫他們三人離開辦公室後，門悄悄的關上，獨自一狼的狼王白牙拿出了筆記型電腦，翻開筆電後輸入了一段文字，似乎是想找尋某個訊息，過了沒多久狼王扶著額頭，臉色難看的說道......

狼王白牙：「難道這下真的無計可施了嗎？綠野羊鎮的命運注定如此了嗎？」

狼王白牙：「這實在是太沒有人性了，比之前索亞利村的屠殺還要殘忍。」

狼王白牙：「我得盡快想辦法阻止這悲劇的發生，他們知道羊鎮的羊民誓死不可能離開的，居然用這麼殘忍的手段一舉殲滅。」

狼王白牙：「國際刑警大隊甚麼時候才要干預此事，絕對不能讓他們軍方按下發射紐...」

狼王白牙：「絕對不能！」


=======切換鏡頭至一間鐵皮屋工廠裡=======

冰極風：「可惡，可惡，為什麼就是出不去！」（拿著焱烺之斧砍擊電磁網）

雷克斯：「你這樣砍沒有用的啦，這是特殊牢籠，如果是一般的鐵牢，我們早就出去了。」

冰極風：「這真的是──，我這輩子從沒遇過這種奇怪的事......」（還在砍擊）

雷克斯：「怎麼說？」

冰極風：「你想想看啊，我們倆狼合力加起來的獸魂指數有破兩萬點，可是我們的異能卻受到某種力量的壓制你不覺得嗎？」

雷克斯：「你這麼一說我倒是想起來了，確實很奇怪，那女人帶了一大群手下明明就很好對付，根本就不是我們的對手。」

冰極風：「我承認他們人類武功方面確實很強，但是還是有個地方不對勁。」

雷克斯：「對啊，簡直是在打黑影，根本傷不了他們那群人類。」

雷克斯：「傷不了！？」（似乎查覺到）

冰極風：「除非...」

雷克斯：「除非什麼？」

冰極風：「除非他們裡面有混雜著異能獸！」

雷克斯：「什麼！不可能吧！」

冰極風：「我也覺得不大可能，可是除了這個推測之外，你還有其他合理的解釋嗎？」

雷克斯：「嗯...」（沉思）

雷克斯：「若果真是如此，那我就更不懂了。」

雷克斯：「如果他是獸族的話，那為什麼要幫助他們那群人類呢？」

冰極風：「這不無可能啊，像我師父那一次，就是被人類控制聽命於人類！」

冰極風：「轉而攻擊我們同類，不然師父就不會這樣。」

雷克斯：「天啊，想不到人類的科技居然用在這種地方，唉──」

雷克斯：「還要搞得我們獸族互相攻擊。」

冰極風：「不管怎麼樣，既然被我們發現了，那也應該想想辦法幫助他！」

雷克斯：「嗯！我贊成！」

冰極風：「只不過現在我們唯一的問題就是，我們還是要等著被救啊！」

冰極風：「這樣才有機會去救另一隻獸！」

雷克斯：「也對，可是，我們都被關了三四天了，黑倫還有狼王怎麼還不行動啊？」

冰極風：「該不會把我們忘掉了吧！」

雷克斯：「不會吧，那...那...」

雷克斯：「難道我們就要在這邊關到死喔！」

冰極風：「開甚麼玩笑，我才不要！」

冰極風：「喂──在這附近的任何一隻獸，行行好快救我們出去啊──」（喊叫）

冰極風：「我已經好幾天沒有洗澡快難受死了！」（喊叫）

雷克斯：「冰極風，你好髒喔！」

冰極風：「你也還不是一樣！」

雷克斯：「有嗎？」（聞著自己的腋下）

雷克斯：「喔──」（被自己熏死）


=======鏡頭切換至綠野羊鎮的旅館=======

蘭陵柳：「夕華雪，那個自稱是你經紀人的傢伙，你跟他到底是甚麼關係？」

夕華雪：「甚麼關係現在都不重要了吧！」

夕華雪：「我覺得從一開始我就是被設計好的，不好意思，讓你們捲入這渾水。」

銀月：「可是，那怪物不是普通的強，連哈特還有你，都打贏不了他。」

銀月：「那怪物究竟是何方神聖，居然也有魔化的獸魂！」

哈特：「而且，以我現在的功力，可能也還不是他的對手！」

蘭陵柳：「甚麼，連你也不是他的對手！」（驚訝）

托比：「是啊，哈特，你是在這我們這群獸當中，獸魂指數最高、也是最強大的耶，連你也不是他的對手！」

白拓：「當時我們感應到他的獸魂指數是三萬點，照理來說，哈特只要一開魔性外掛，應該可以擺平他的不是嗎？」

哈特：「應該是這樣沒錯，可是...」

夕華雪：「可是就在我們與他對峙的時候，我們的技能卻受到壓制，無法發揮實力！」

夕華雪：「哈特都開外掛了卻還是贏不了，我相信那怪物，應該可以與傳說中的狼王白牙相抗衡！」

托比：「蘭陵柳版主，你對狼王有多少了解！」

蘭陵柳：「我只知道，狼王白牙，他是狼族的統領，光系的異能狼族之一。」

蘭陵柳：「他在離開前，交代我跟黑倫一些重要的事，然後從此斷了聯繫，現在在哪裡沒有獸知道。」

托比：「就...就這樣？」

蘭陵柳：「嗯，就這樣！」

白拓：「要是狼王早點出現就好了...」

銀月：「你們會不會忘了一件很重要的事！」

銀月：「那怪物所說的，冰極風和雷克斯在他們手上，我真的很擔心他們會出甚麼事。」

銀月：「而且到現在！，都還沒有發生任何暴動，不覺得很奇怪嗎？」

銀月：「那我們要一直待在這裡到甚麼時候？」

蘭陵柳：「我想冰極風那邊的事，狼王他們一定有所行動，至於目前這個狀況，我也不清楚他們人類到底有甚麼盤算。」

蘭陵柳：「怎麼一點風聲都沒有，會不會我們推測錯誤啊？」

托比：「不可能，那時候我們索亞利村是被一大群獵人圍攻，然後肆無忌憚的殺害村民。」

托比：「怎麼可能不來攻佔綠野羊鎮。」

白拓：「喔！那這樣說起來，你們也真是命大，滅村然後來到狼之樂園，那你們如果沒幸運逃過一劫，就永遠不可能知道你們有獸魂之力這件事了！」

銀月：「是啊，要是我跟托比當初就這樣被幹掉的話，那我也就沒有機會遇見到樂園中最可愛的小獥──。」

銀月：「我現在好想他喔──」

蘭陵柳：「你省省吧，綠野羊鎮的事情都還沒有解決，我們是不可能回去的。」

托比：「對啊。」

銀月：「好吧，為了羊鎮，為了夕華雪，事情還沒有圓滿落幕之前，我們是不會回去的！」

夕華雪：「謝謝你們大家！不過除了羊鎮，我還有仇一定要報！」

哈特：「我知道，你還是忘不了弗洛格對吧！」

托比：「你放心，像弗洛格那樣的羊警，還曾經幫助過我們，再怎麼說，這個仇我們也會一起...」

全員：「加倍奉還！」

夕華雪：「你們...」

白拓：「好了，別太感動，我們知道這種感性的場合很不適合你呢！」

白拓：「要好好振作，我們會陪你一起。」

夕華雪：「嗯！謝謝你們！」

哈特：「不過，那山地人到底跑去哪啦？」

這時候在外面遊蕩的宋紹青，走在綠蔭大道上看看羊鎮的景色，在這座城鎮唯一醒目的就是那棟如小巨蛋建築物的賭場，整個羊鎮就好像只剩下賭場最具有代表性特色，實在是令獸諷刺，宋紹青來到賭場環繞著四周，發現搬運工人正在收拾賭場裡面的東西，似乎是準備要撤離了。

宋紹青：「沒想到還有這種地方啊，原來在旅館外面看到的這座大型建築物是座賭場啊！」

宋紹青：「不過為什麼工人要把賭場的設備通通搬出來呢？」

工頭：「快快快，明天就要把所有東西全部撤離，別摸魚啊！」

宋紹青：「原來是準備要撤離了，意思就表示，離聖戰的日子不遠了嗎？」

宋紹青：「這也難怪，一旦發生大暴動的話連賭場都可能遭殃！」

宋紹青：「有人來了！」（躲在牆角）

李技師：「是，我這邊已經在撤了，對！，大概預計明天就會撤離完畢，我們離開後就可以發射飛彈了！」

宋紹青OS：「甚麼？！發射飛彈？」

李技師：「不用不用，反正再怎麼講，叫羊民們搬離這座城鎮是不可能的事情！」

李技師：「如果要動員獵人，又說我們殘忍，不過沒關係，隱瞞軍方直接說這座城鎮已經是座空城了，可以準備試射了！」

李技師：「這地方已經是我的了，雖然重建的成本會比較高，別擔心，這依然是在我的計畫之內，就這樣啦！」

宋紹青OS：「試射？，不會是要發射飛彈轟炸羊鎮吧！天啊！」

宋紹青OS：「不行，我得趕快回到旅館告訴大家才行！」

宋紹青一個轉身要趕回去告訴大家時，卻被正在搬運的工人正面撞上，東西掉了滿地都是，不只這樣，還被上頭誤認為是工人並且叫他做東做西。

工人：「唉唷！，搞甚麼啊，小心點好不好！」

宋紹青：「對不起，對不起！」（撿拾掉落的東西）

工人：「真是...從沒看過你這麼笨的工人，你混哪的啊。」

工人：「不想幹也別這樣啊。」

宋紹青OS：「奇怪，我哪是工人啊，碎碎念一大堆。」

工頭：「喂，你們還敢打混啊，明天之前還沒搬完我就扣工錢扣死你們！」

工人：「是！是！」（跑去忙）

宋紹青：「呼，總算鬆了一口氣。」

工頭：「喂，你還愣在這裡幹嘛啊？」

宋紹青：「啊？，我？」

工頭：「那邊搬撲克牌桌的需要人手！」

宋紹青：「什...什麼。」

工頭：「好好加油喔！」（拍肩之後離去）

宋紹青：「等等，我不是...」

宋紹青：「唉──，怎麼會搞成這個樣子，我還要做白工！」


========鏡頭轉向狼之樂園的小木屋=======
在狼之樂園的小獥與斯冰菊，生活過得如往常一樣，但斯冰菊除了負責樂園的安全外，也兼職做小獥的保姆，到了晚上常常在小木屋與小獥大玩特玩，還被小獥當成玩具玩，坐在斯冰菊的背上不停地跑跳蹦。

小獥：「好耶！好耶，跑啊跑啊！」

斯冰菊：「為什麼本狼要做這種苦差事啊。」

小獥：「哈哈，好好玩喔，再來一次嘛。」

斯冰菊：「行行好，本狼已經快被你玩到虛脫了。」

小獥：「嗯──好吧，都這麼晚了，不如我們就早點上床睡覺吧！」

斯冰菊：「好──好──。」（喘氣）

與斯冰菊玩完了遊戲，小獥回到銀月他們一起睡的房間，打開窗戶望著滿天的星空，不自覺得開始思念了起來。

小獥：「都過了這麼多天了，銀月葛格他們怎麼還不回來呀。」（趴在窗外看夜空）

小獥：「雖然每天都可以和其他的小貓小狼玩我很開心，但是...」

小獥：「少了你們，還是有一點點的孤單寂寞。」

小獥：「銀月葛格，你們一定要平安回來喔！」


＝＝＝第三十六話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

夕華雪：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第三十七話　命運的倒數　上]

當天晚上，宋紹青拖著疲累的身體回到旅館，正當大家擔心的時候，宋紹青才從大廳走上二樓，到了住宿的房間並且用沉重的手敲著房門，托比聽到敲門聲後上前開門，確定眼前的是宋紹青先生大家才鬆了一口氣。

銀月：「都這麼晚了，宋先生到底跑去哪了？」

銀月：「他該不會是遇上甚麼麻煩了吧！」

白拓：「要不要再去賭場找找看？」

托比：「我想大家就先留在旅館這裡，我跟銀月出去找找。」

托比：「銀月，我們走！」

銀月：「嗯！」

宋紹青：（敲門）

銀月：「是誰啊？」

托比：「我去開門，看看是誰。」

哈特：「小心一點喔...」

托比：（開門）

宋紹青：「不好意思，讓大家擔心了！」

托比：「是宋先生，他回來了！」

蘭陵柳：「你可終於回來了，我們還以為你被壞蛋抓走正打算出去找你呢。」

宋紹青：「喔──累死我了。」

夕華雪：「請問...宋先生啊，你怎麼一副看起來很累的樣子？」

宋紹青：「這說來話長啦，原本我是在羊鎮逛逛，然後...」

宋紹青：「啊！」（大叫一聲）

宋紹青一個震撼的大叫，躺在床上的哈特嚇到滾下床來，大家以為發生了甚麼驚天動地的事，接著宋紹青驚慌地說道...

宋紹青：「哎唷──完了啦！」

托比：「宋...宋先生，可不可以下次不要這麼激動，忽然大叫呀！」

銀月：「對啊，嚇得我心臟都停了，叫得好像羊鎮從這個世界上消失一樣。」

夕華雪：「宋先生，是不是聽到了甚麼...關於羊鎮的消息。」（冷冷的問道）

宋紹青：「沒錯！就是羊鎮的事情」（拍掌）

宋紹青：「我在賭場那邊啊，看到搬運工人在搬運賭場裡面的設備，他們似乎是準備要撤了！」

哈特：「撤了？」

哈特：「真奇怪，賭場明明生意很好，怎麼忽然說撤就撤。」

宋紹青：「我還沒有說完，我還意外聽到這可怕的消息。」

全員：「甚麼消息？」

宋紹青：「他們要...他們要撤離所有人類提供的資源後，發射飛彈一舉摧毀羊鎮。」

全員：「甚麼！」

夕華雪：「天啊，這...」

銀月：「完全跟我們預期的不太一樣。」

哈特：「豈止不太一樣，這根本超乎我們的能力範圍所及啊！」

托比：「宋先生，那你知道這枚飛彈是什麼時候才要發射？」

宋紹青：「是...明天...」

聽到這消息，夕華雪感到無比的絕望，走向窗外低頭不語，複雜的心情全湧了上來，似乎真的一點辦法也沒有了，沉靜了好一陣子後，夕華雪從包包掏出信用卡、支票、大筆現金，全都分給了大家便絕望地說道...

夕華雪：「來，這給你們──」

哈特：「夕華雪，你這是幹甚麼？」

宋紹青：「對啊，你忽然拿這麼多筆現鈔，我...」

夕華雪：「明天清晨，你們就搭第一班次的火車，回到你們的狼之樂園，我要跟我的羊民一起共生死。」

聽到夕華雪講的這句話，哈特上前抓著夕華雪的雙臂，激動地的語氣對著他說...

哈特：「夕華雪你瘋了嗎，當初不是叫我們來幫你的嗎，現在又說這種喪起話！」

哈特：「經歷了這麼多事，我們還不是挺過來了，哪一次我們沒有一起奮戰到最後！」

銀月：「是啊！說好的，我們要一同拯救羊鎮，沒有阻止悲劇的發生我們是不會回樂園的！」

夕華雪：「可是你有辦法阻止飛彈發射嗎？，現在這情況不一樣了！」

哈特：「不管怎麼樣，我們是絕對不可能眼睜睜看你跟羊民一起送死啊！」

蘭陵柳：「大家要不要先冷靜一下，這件事情都還沒有經過查證，就算真的要以發射飛彈摧毀羊鎮...」

蘭陵柳：「那也要耗費上千萬的成本才有可能！」

蘭陵柳：「宋紹青，這件事情確實是真的嗎？」

宋紹青：「我...我也不敢肯定，可是我是真的聽到那個講電話的人，說要發射飛彈的！」

夕華雪：「好了，不用再花心思該怎麼拯救羊鎮了，我們羊鎮的命運注定如此了！」

夕華雪：「但你們不同，你們還有樂園要守護，你們還有更重要的使命要完成！」

夕華雪：「銀月，樂園的小獥，麻煩你好好照顧他！」

銀月：「你這傢伙...」

銀月上前揍了夕華雪一頓，讓大家當場嚇傻了，銀月帶了一點憤怒的語氣斥道...

托比：「銀月，別這樣！」（拉住）

銀月：「上次在樂園的相親舞會那件事我還沒有找你算帳呢！」

銀月：「如果你一心想求死的話，我告訴你，小獥可是等著我們平安的歸來！」

銀月：「如果少了一獸，你想想他會有多難過，而且你還欠他一個道歉！」

銀月：「聽我說，若真的沒辦法阻止飛彈的發射，我們也會拉你一起走的！」

夕華雪：「可是...我沒辦法...我做不到...」

夕華雪：「這裡有許多難忘的回憶，我...我沒辦法就這樣丟下羊民自己逃跑。」（哽咽）

哈特：「唔嗯──」（晃頭）

白拓：「哈特，你怎麼了？」

哈特：「我沒事，頭忽然痛了一下！」

托比：「我想情況說不定沒那麼糟，只要集合我們的力量，就一定能想出辦法來！」

銀月：「喔─對！，剛剛衝動起來讓我想到了，我們不是有會空間術的大師嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「對喔，白拓的空間術說不定可以把飛彈弄到別的地方！」

「沒辦法！」白拓以斷定的語氣說道...

哈特：「為什麼啊？」

白拓：「你們想想，這種毀滅型的飛彈，你們要把它移到哪邊去？」

銀月：「對喔，我們沒想過！」

蘭陵柳：「那移到海上呢？」

白拓：「我的空間術範圍只能在方圓10公里內自由轉移。」

白拓：「在這10公里內，會有海嗎？」

銀月：「啊──好不容易想出一個辦法來，結果這方法還是不能用啊！」

夕華雪：「那直接在空中給它引爆呢？」

白拓：「你覺得我的獸魂指數有強大到可以丟到空中給它引爆嗎？」

托比：「飛彈，是一定要接觸到陸地才會引爆，如果事先給他外力的介入，那在空中引爆也不是件難事。」

這時候，大家忽然直視著托比，似乎從托比的話中想出了甚麼好點子，在焦點轉移到托比身上時顯得有點尷尬...

托比：「你們...幹嘛都一直看著我啊？」

白拓：「托比版主是電系的異能獸，哈特是火系加上他的魔功，使得威力更強。」

蘭陵柳：「可是...光憑我們幾個，能夠撐起爆炸後抵擋的防護罩嗎？」

夕華雪：「如果...再加上我們羊鎮所有羊民的獸魂指數呢？」

蘭陵柳：「羊鎮的羊民...，說不定真的能成功喔！」

白拓：「的確，集合眾羊之力，混和各種的異能元素，成功的機率就高很多！」

銀月：「太好了，那這樣子綠野羊鎮就有救了！」

銀月：「還是版主厲害，好好想一想其實也沒有那麼悲觀，還是有希望的！」

哈特：「對啊，團結力量大，這讓我覺得有些熱血起來了！」

宋紹青：「那好，不管明天會如何，我們直接去賭場，找他們那一批人，阻止他們發射飛彈！」

全員：「喔────！」

同一時間，在員工宿舍裡的黑倫和小虎，正在規劃明天的救援計畫，但是始終還不知道冰極風和雷克斯會被抓去甚麼地方，兩隻老虎席地而坐談論的半天，無論怎麼計畫還是回到原地，去翔翼軍事科技公司找尋有關冰極風的下落。

黑倫：「小虎，你覺得該怎麼辦？」

小虎：「哥哥竟然都沒辦法了，我怎麼可能有辦法。」

小虎：「只好去翔翼軍事科技公司，找找看有甚麼線索吧，說不定在我們找冰極風他們下落的同時也能知道他們公司轉型軍火開發的目的。」

小虎：「也許會發現甚麼重大的秘密喔！」

黑倫：「嗯，說不定雷克斯和冰極風知道了甚麼，才會被抓去。」

黑倫：「起初我也很擔心，去了這麼久還不回來，我還以為他們掛了。」

黑倫：「直到狼王親口說出他們還平安無事，我就放心了。」

小虎：「怎麼可能這麼容易就被人類打掛，再說冰極風還有他師傅傳授給他的魔功，很厲害的！」

黑倫：「話是沒錯，只不過我們討論了這麼久了，那隻狐狸...」

黑倫說到一半，轉頭看後面正躺在床上睡覺的修列，似乎修列一點也不關心這檔事，讓黑倫顯得有點無奈...

修列：「齁──呼──」（睡著的打呼聲）

小虎：「他居然睡著了！」

黑倫：「算了，隨便他了...」

於是，一夜就這麼過去了，當早晨的太陽升起時，陽光照進了旅館窗內，大家紛紛醒過來、打理好自己便出房門去吃早餐，不過這裡不是狼之樂園，必須出外尋找餐廳、美食攤販等等，熟悉羊鎮的夕華雪帶著大家一起去逛逛美食街，不過一早店門都還沒有開，發現有甚麼小吃攤就吃甚麼，剛好街口的拉麵攤老闆正要開始做生意，大家排排坐在一起開始點餐...

拉麵攤老闆：「客官們，要點甚麼...？」

銀月：「夕華雪...這些拉麵一碗最便宜就要400塊，也貴得太離譜了吧...」

夕華雪：「沒關係，我出錢...」

蘭陵柳：「可是這樣下去，你遲早會把你身上的錢用光的...」

夕華雪：「放心，今天是最關鍵的日子，相信我們吃完這一餐後...」

夕華雪：「是生是死，全靠我們了！」

忽然，這時一陣冷風吹來，讓大家都直豎顫抖著，從帥哥羊明星口中說出這樣的一句話，這不是個正常現象。

哈特：「不要說這種令獸不寒而慄的話啦。」

托比：「對啊，更何況有我這個版主在，我們就不要講這些生死的事情了，好不好？」

宋紹青：「對！對！吃麵要緊，最重要的是補充體力，快點餐吧！」

銀月：「好...那我要來碗...」

早上十點鐘，在托比他們吃完街口的拉麵攤販後直接殺去賭場，宋紹青先生還綁著頭巾，僅僅只有七位，卻搞得聲勢陣容很龐大，這時搬運工人也差不多把賭場的設備全部搬空撤光了...

工人：「請問...你們是？」

銀月：「快叫你們的老大出來...」（流氓地痞樣）

托比：「喂...這不是在拍人類黑道片耶。」

蘭陵柳：「對啊，認真點！」

銀月：「我已經在認真了啊！」

工頭：「怎麼了？」

工人：「老...老闆...他們這群獸...」

工頭把目光轉移在眼前的這群獸，似乎已經知道他們要來的目的，便低頭喃喃自語說...

工頭：「原來是這麼一回事啊，哼哼...」

工頭：「裡面...都淨空了嗎？」

工人：「是的，就剩那些了！」

工頭：「那好，我先帶他們進去，你們繼續忙...」

銀月：「你...就是我們要找的BOSS？」

工頭：「雖然我也是老闆，但你們今天要見的，不是我，跟我來吧！」

宋紹青：「我們要見的不是他？，那我們今天要見的是...誰啊？」

托比：「進去看看吧！」

托比他們進到了已經斷水斷電的賭場裡，跟著這位工頭被帶到了一個房間，光源是依靠太陽光照射進來的，讓房間顯得比其他地方特別明亮。

工頭：「技師，我把他們帶來了！」

李技師：「嗯，你先下去吧...」

工頭：「是──」

蘭陵柳：「這種詭異的氣氛，真令兔子不舒服...」

李技師：「你們，是為了羊鎮而來的對吧？」

托比：「你怎麼知道？」

李技師：「我是聽風聲說，有外地獸來羊鎮，是為了要保住這塊地，不過還是聽我的一句忠告。」

李技師：「省省力氣吧...」

托比：「不，我們不會就這麼輕易認輸的！」

李技師：「你們都是群年輕獸，請好好珍惜自己的生命，這飛彈一落地，這座城鎮就會瞬間化為灰燼。」

李技師：「叫你的羊民們搬走就是不搬，我也沒辦法！」

宋紹青：「你少騙人了，你明明就是動用了軍事科技，掌握權在你手上對吧！」

李技師：「唉唷，連這你也知道，不過我先跟你們講清楚、醜話先說在前頭，一旦達成協議，就沒辦法更動了。」

李技師：「哈哈哈哈哈哈──」

這時夕華雪一個瞬間移動，拉住技師的衣領，並逼問如何阻止這枚飛彈降落此地。

夕華雪：「快說，你一定知道有辦法阻止那枚飛彈發射對不對！」

李技師：「來不及了，現在這個時候，軍方他們應該也設定好時間了吧！」

夕華雪：「不要說這些我們已經知道的事實，快點告訴我，要怎麼樣阻止那枚飛彈！」

李技師：「很簡單，我只要一通電話，就可以叫他們停止，但是...」

李技師拍了兩聲掌擊，手下便馬上拿出異能反制器閃光版對著他們如閃光燈般照一下，讓他們短暫失去半小時的技能，在這半個小時內，他們完全不能使用技能。

哈特：「又是這個玩意兒！」

托比：「可惡！，我們被暗算了。」

李技師：「誰...都不能破壞我的計畫，包含你們...」

銀月：「可惡，你這個卑鄙小人！」

李技師：「你們逃不逃是你們家的事，我可要先離開了，別耽誤我的時間，送客！」

接著一群壯漢工人衝進來抓住了他們，失去技能的他們沒辦法一時反擊，再加上這些壯漢體格精強，無法掙脫，就這樣被帶了出去...

夕華雪：「可惡！放開我！」

托比：「不行，這些人類體格也太好！」

白拓：「總而言之我們是被一群壯漢抓住了！」

宋紹青：「別小看我，我們原住民可是很強的，呀啊──」

眾獸：（望著宋紹青）

大家紛紛轉頭望向宋紹青，驚訝的看著他，究竟宋紹青要展現甚麼樣的神威，突破目前的困境呢？還有綠野羊鎮的命運到底會如何，另一方面黑倫他們也已經啟程去翔翼軍事科技公司，種種的困難與挑戰在下一集即將熱血引爆！


＝＝＝第三十七話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

夕華雪：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第三十八話　命運的倒數　下]

宋紹青：「別小看我，我們原住民可是很強的，呀啊──」（撐開）

宋紹青靠著蠻力，努力的把壯漢的手給撐開，找到機會便從最痛的關節部位下手，讓壯漢痛到受不了而鬆手，接著宋紹青有如功夫電影般，一腳踢上側頸部讓壯漢馬上暈倒...

哈特：「喔──！宋紹青先生好厲害啊！」

蘭陵柳：「對了！就算失去了技能，但我們的功夫可不是練假的！」（信心滿滿）

托比：「說的沒錯！呀啊──」（用力掙扎）

銀月：「我咬──」（咬下去）

工人A：「啊！好痛啊，我被狼咬了！」

銀月在咬的當下並沒有狠狠的咬下去，雖然有傷口但也只是輕傷，只是讓工人痛得哇哇大叫，這也讓抓住他們的工人開始感到害怕。

工人A：「怎麼辦，我要得狂犬病了──」

工人C：「好可怕！」（冷汗）

銀月：「弱爆了...」

夕華雪：「快點放開...」

工人B：「不行！除非你們都給我滾出去！」

夕華雪：「喔──是嗎？」

這時候夕華雪拿出武器『水月˙痕』，架在壯漢工人的脖子上，夕華雪還酷酷的說道...

夕華雪：「現在是誰要滾出去啊！」

工人B：「饒...饒命啊！」

夕華雪：「那還不放開...」（拍擊）

工人B：「啊──」

夕華雪用刀背拍擊工人的身體兩側，讓工人全身瞬間麻痺而倒下，掙脫的夕華雪也趕緊幫助托比還有大家，對於不會功夫的工人們也只有被夕華雪挨打的份，順利解決李技師手下的工人們後重獲自由，但坐在椅子上的技師卻不動聲色，還露出詭異的笑容......

托比：「謝謝你了，夕華雪。」

白拓：「呼──自由了！」

夕華雪：「輪到你了，卑鄙小人！」（拿著雙刃指著技師）

李技師：「哼哼哼哼哼──」（暗笑）

夕華雪：「你笑什麼？」

李技師：「原本我是好意要讓你們跟我們一起逃離此地，所以才強迫你們的！」

李技師：「既然不領情，無所謂，多死幾隻不是羊的外地獸...」

李技師：「喔──我差點忘了還有個人，山地人！」

李技師：「我真好奇你這個人類，為什麼要跟他們獸族站在同一陣線，莫非...」

李技師：「你想要變成獸人？還是轉型成為生化獸？我都可以成全你唷！」

宋紹青：「那是因為他們曾經救過我，從他們救我的那一天，我才了解到獸族與人類的心原來有那麼大的差別！雖然野獸是我們原住民生存狩獵的傳統作為這點改不了，可是...」

宋紹青：「你們一句說要轟炸就轟炸，你可要知道這會死多少隻羊，死多少隻獸嗎？」（激動語氣）

宋紹青：「這是大屠殺耶！你們人類怎麼會變得如此殘忍啊！」

李技師：「欸欸欸，你好像搞錯了吧，什麼我們人類？你跟我們同樣是人類，你自我角色定位錯誤了吧...」

宋紹青：「我廢話不想多說，趕快撤回你的命令，不管羊鎮的羊民欠下多少天大的鉅債，我相信總有一天，一定能東山再起，只要我們...同心協力...」（轉身望著大家）

眾獸：（望著宋紹青）

宋紹青：「沒有任何事情能夠擊垮我們的...」

李技師：「唉──肉麻的場面我可是一點感覺都沒有，我只能說這個世界，還是個弱肉強食的時代...」

李技師：「你們獸族應該已經知道了，我們人類跟你們相比起來，LV差距太大了，完全是不同等級！」

李技師：「這是我們人類生存的唯一方式，擋我則死...」

托比：「就算人類是食物鏈的最頂層，我才不相信這是你們唯一的生存方式，聽你在唬爛！」

李技師：「好了，相不相信隨便你們，話題到此結束，我可要先走了，掰掰──」

忽然李技師從口袋裡拿出圓狀物，站起來往地上一扔，隨即煙霧迷漫整個房間，讓大家睜不開眼睛來，當大家發現的時候，技師與他的手下工人們早已逃走了...

托比：「咳咳咳，可惡...是煙霧彈！」

白拓：「眼睛睜不開來...」

哈特：「夕華雪... 夕華雪...，你在哪裡？」

夕華雪：「哎唷──！」（撞在一起）

哈特：「哎唷──！」（撞在一起）

夕華雪：「笨蛋，我在這裡啦！」

哈特：「喔喔！」

托比：「銀月，把窗戶打開！」

銀月：「好！」

銀月：「窗戶...窗戶...」

煙霧迷漫整個房間但還能看到太陽照射的朦朧光線，銀月往太陽光照射的地方走，摸到玻璃確定是窗戶後便打開來，讓煙霧消散，當煙霧散去，房間內只剩下他們幾個了...

宋紹青：「煙霧終於消散了！」

蘭陵柳：「他們人呢？」

托比：「還是讓他們給跑了。」（握拳）

白拓：「那現在該怎麼辦，綠野羊鎮真的要被轟了...」

托比：「可惡，要是能知道軍方他們確切的發射時間就好了。」

夕華雪：「剛剛宋先生說的話，讓我明白了一件事。」

夕華雪：「不到最後關頭，只要大家同心協力，沒有任何事情能擊潰我們的！」（變得樂觀）

哈特：「說得沒錯，那現在...」

銀月：「呃──恐怕不是那麼簡單的一件事喔...」（看著椅子底下）

當銀月說出這樣的話時，似乎他好像發現了什麼，托比跟著銀月往之前技師坐的椅子下面一看，發現了很奇怪的機器倒數...

托比：「這是...什麼啊？」

蘭陵柳：「托比，銀月，你們發現了什麼？」

銀月：「是倒數，發射飛彈的倒數...」

夕華雪：「什麼！？發射飛彈的倒數？」

蘭陵柳：「既然是倒數，那我們還剩多少時間...」

托比：「還剩下44分鐘...」

白拓：「44分鐘，好不吉利的數字喔...」

（直昇機上）

李技師：「哈哈哈哈哈，這個倒數計時是留給你們的，如果真像你所說的...」

李技師：「沒有任何事情能擊垮你們，如果你們真的能成功阻止飛彈毀滅羊鎮，我就暫且放過！」

李技師：「就跟你賭一把，宋紹青先生，哈哈哈哈哈──」


=======鏡頭轉向翔翼軍事科技公司=======

黑倫：「好了，我們到了！」（握著方向盤）

修列：「我們都到了，怎麼還不停車啊？」

黑倫：「你沒看到我在找停車格嗎？」

黑倫：「有了！」

黑倫找到停車位後，下了車開始討論救援計畫，不過三隻獸總有不同的意見而吵了起來...

修列：「聽著，等一下我進去當誘餌，你們就好好待在車裡面。」

修列：「等我被抓出來後，你們就開車跟蹤，也許會找到他們被關的地方。」

小虎：「不好吧，要嘛我們三獸一起進去找線索啊。」

小虎：「要合作！」

黑倫：「不行小虎，你留在這裡乖乖看守，我跟修列兩隻進去就夠了！」

小虎：「為什麼，就算不能三隻一起進去，那也是要我和哥哥啊。」

小虎：「修列前輩你就留在這裡吧！」

修列：「我不是說了嗎，我自己一隻進去，我辦事OK的！」

黑倫：「小虎，聽話，哥哥的能力你可不要小看！」

小虎：「那起碼哥哥你留下來，我跟修列一起進去！」

黑倫：「老弟啊，別仗著你會空間的異能就得意忘形！」

小虎：「我才沒有得意忘形呢！」

修列：「好了好了，別再吵了，我這隻狐狸可是老謀深算，就照我的意思，行嗎？」

小虎：「好嘛──」（嘟嘴）

小虎：「那修列前輩有什麼計畫？」

修列：「你放心好了，我可以偽裝成清潔工混進去，順便帶點他們公司的機密。」

修列：「就算沒找著，也是有機會找到冰極風他們的！」

黑倫：「好吧，修列前輩，你可要自己小心，別被抓了，找到線索後要馬上回來！」

修列：「知道！那我走了！」

望著修列離開的背影，讓黑倫感覺有一絲絲的不安，他緊握著爪上的綠磁脈水晶，小虎看哥哥的神色不是很好，便關心問道......

小虎：「哥哥，你還好吧？」

小虎：「從修列離開之後，你就一直握著爪中的磁脈水晶，不知道在擔心些什麼...」

黑倫：「我總覺得...有種不好的預感，好像是磁脈水晶它要告訴我，即將會有不好的事情要發生。」

小虎：「哥哥...」

黑倫：「我們先上車等著吧，哥哥陪你。」

小虎：「嗯！」

=======鏡頭轉向綠野羊鎮的賭場頂樓上=======
（倒數00小時30分04秒發射）

托比：「各位，時間不多了，通知所有羊鎮的羊民，帶有特殊技能或是魔法的，到賭場頂樓上集合！」

托比：「至於小孩和老年羊，就請白拓幫忙了！」

白拓：「知道了！」

銀月：「托比版主，我們該怎麼做！」

托比沉默了一會兒，望著藍藍的天空，晴空萬里，強風不斷地吹著賭場的頂樓，站在制高點上的托比心裡已經決定要這麼做了，便開口回答說...

托比：「我們來...接下這枚飛彈吧！」

蘭陵柳：「托比，你真是越來越有版主的模樣了，連我都不得不佩服你！」

托比：「這沒什麼，只是想起以前被人類摧毀的索亞力村，跟現在的飛彈要摧毀羊鎮，有點感同身受而已。」

托比：「覺得自己應該要做點什麼，幫助羊鎮度過難關。」

銀月：「小獥...」（低頭望著爪中小獥離開前送給他的雕刻物）

銀月：「不知道這一次，能不能平安活著回到樂園，如果可以...」

銀月：「小獥，我好想再見你一面...」

哈特：「各位...你們有沒有看到宋紹青先生？」

夕華雪：「嗯？發生了什麼事了？」

哈特：「我剛剛一直在找他，他現在不見了！」

蘭陵柳：「什麼，這麼危急的狀況它居然給我搞失蹤！」

哈特：「原本我還以為他跟白拓還有其他老少一起逃離城鎮外了，那現在怎麼辦？」

蘭陵柳：「真是...他到底跑哪去了，區區一個沒有獸魂之力的人類，難道他打算！...」（跑走）

銀月：「喂──蘭陵柳版主，你要去哪？，喂──」


（綠野羊鎮──祭祀神明的場所）
宋紹青：「阿美族吾族的祖靈啊，我在此以正統族人的鮮血為祢獻上...」

宋紹青：「請保佑我們，守護綠野羊鎮，平息一切的紛擾...」（拿起小刀）

正當宋紹青拿小刀要往自己手腕上割的時候，蘭陵柳及時出現制止...

蘭陵柳：「你在做什麼！」（抓住）

宋紹青：「我...」

蘭陵柳：「你打算用你們族人的儀式貢獻你的鮮血，好保佑我們平安無事嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「這麼不科學無根據的作法，最好是有用啦！」

宋紹青：「不...不然，用你們獸族的方式...」

蘭陵柳：「我們獸族啊，沒什麼儀式，也沒什麼方式，心誠則靈！」

宋紹青：「抱歉，我只是想為你們盡一點力，保佑你們，所以才想用這方法的。」

蘭陵柳：「該說抱歉的應該是我，我對你們人類有許多誤解之處，在狼之樂園的那幾天，我甚至還有點排斥你。」（坐下來）

蘭陵柳：「你不需要為我們犧牲，說真的...」

蘭陵柳：「你是我見過所有人類當中，最英勇最強壯的男人，讓我刮目相看！」

蘭陵柳：「你願意這樣幫我們，我心裡實在很感激，的確你是最勇敢的原住民人，但你腦子可不要傻了！」

宋紹青：「聽到你說這句話，我很感動，不過我能做些什麼呢？」

蘭陵柳：「如果你這個人類真心想要我們平安無事，而不是用傷害自己、犧牲自己的方式...」

蘭陵柳：「很簡單，祈禱。」

宋紹青：「祈禱？」

蘭陵柳：「嗯！」

蘭陵柳站起身來，與宋先生對談完畢了以後就轉身離開，走了一段距離後背對著宋紹青又說了一句...

蘭陵柳：「我覺得你要叫白拓把你送到城外再來祈禱會比較好喔，這裡已經不適合待了！」

宋紹青OS：「謝謝你，蘭陵柳先生。」（露出微笑）


=======鏡頭轉向綠野羊鎮的賭場頂樓上=======
（倒數00小時08分04秒發射）

白拓：「托比版主，我已經將所有城鎮裡的老弱婦孺，通通移到城外了！」

托比：「嗯嗯，那接下來就等著飛彈射過來了！」

羊鎮長：「托比大人，只要能夠救羊鎮，我們所有羊民會盡全力配合的！」

銀月：「嘿嘿，托比，你被鎮長叫大人了耶！」（在耳邊說）

托比：「你閉嘴...」（把銀月推下）

銀月：「哇啊啊！」（跌落）

托比：「各位羊民，為了阻止飛彈轟炸這座羊鎮，我需要集結大家的力量！接下這枚飛彈，讓它在天空中引爆。」

托比：「當然，就算會耗盡你所有的獸魂指數，但不要放棄，一定要撐過去，明白了嗎！」

眾羊們：「明白了！」

哈特：「呃啊──」（頭痛）

夕華雪：「哈特，你沒事吧？」

哈特：「我沒事，小事一樁！」

夕華雪：「我看你還是跟白拓說一下，叫他送你到城外去，不要硬撐啊！」

哈特：「放心，只不過是頭痛了一下，我還可以，沒事的！」

夕華雪：「這樣啊，沒事就好！」

哈特OS：「夕華雪...其實...我對你...」

哈特OS：「我在想啥！，天啊，我該不會對夕華雪動了真情了吧！」

哈特OS：「算了，不管怎麼樣，能和你並肩作戰，我很高興！」

哈特OS：「就算會死，我也會盡我所有的力量，保護你！」


=======鏡頭轉向翔翼軍事科技公司=======

小虎：「哥哥，修列前輩怎麼都還不出來呀？」

黑倫：「對啊，都過了這麼久了，真叫虎擔心...」

小虎：「唬擔心？」

黑倫：「老弟，請不要在這個時候玩文字遊戲了好不...」

突然，有幾個穿黑色制服的人從大門口走出來，還綁著已經昏過去的修列，抬著他進到一輛黑色廂型休旅車...

手下A：「小心點，小心點，動作快一點別被其他人發現，把他帶去那邊跟他們一起作伴！」

手下B：「說真的，這隻狐狸還真是狡猾...」

手下C：「好了沒，我要開車上路了！」

小虎：「那個不是修列嗎？」

黑倫：「走，我們開車跟上去！」

小虎：「好！」

黑倫：（發動引擎）


＝＝＝第三十八話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上九點鐘，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

冰極風：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第三十九話　魔獸]

小虎：「哥哥！你看！」（拍肩）

小虎：「那個不是修列嗎？」

黑倫：「走，我們開車跟上去！」

小虎：「好！」

黑倫：（發動引擎）

幾個手下把修列帶進了廂型休旅車之後，便急忙發動車子離開此地，黑倫緊跟在後進行跟蹤，因為這是他們能夠找到冰極風和雷克斯唯一的最後線索，絕對不能跟丟，但還不知道另一個危機正要襲擊著他們四獸！

小虎：「修列進去把自己當成誘餌，被抓出來後我們就可以進行跟蹤，這個情操實在太偉大了...」

黑倫：「是啊，那群手下一定是想要把修列前輩帶到冰極風他們被關的地方！」

兩獸跟蹤跟蹤，跟到了一處很偏僻的地方，人煙稀少，只有一間破舊的鐵皮屋工廠，他們小心翼翼的不讓前方的車發現，他們停在破舊的鐵皮屋工廠大門前，並把還在昏睡中的修列帶下車。

手下A：「哼！臭狐狸，你就跟他們一起作伴吧！」（抓著）

小虎：「哥哥，他們進去那間鐵皮屋工廠裡面了！」

黑倫：「老弟，你先下車，不過要小心喔！」

小虎：「嗯！」

小虎先行下車，拿起隨身用的符文小刀，背靠牆邊偷偷觀察動靜，確定沒被手下他們發現後才繼續行進...

雷克斯：「有人來了！」

冰極風：「那隻是...誰啊？」

雷克斯：「好像是隻狐獸人！」

冰極風：「真的耶！」

手下B：「進去！」（推進牢裡）

修列：「啊──！」（翻滾了一圈）

冰極風：「喂！你沒事吧？」

手下B：（按下按鈕關上電磁門）

手下C：「好了，我們走吧！」

修列：「可惡，你們這群死人類，可以再粗魯一點啊！」（歇斯底里）

雷克斯：「喂！噓─！隔壁房的！」

雷克斯：「你是誰啊？為什麼也被抓來這裡？」

修列：「喔──！你們一定就是冰極風和雷克斯對不對！」

冰極風：「你怎麼知道我們的？」

修列：「還不是狼王白牙大人派我們來救你們的！」（微笑）

雷克斯：「Excuse Me，你說...我們？」

修列：「是啊！」（猛點頭）

手下A：「啊──」（慘叫）

這時三獸聽到外面有人類的慘叫，還有一連串的打鬥聲，讓冰極風和雷克斯深信這位狐獸人口中所說的我們，指的就是黑倫和小虎！

手下A：「別發呆！快武裝槍械！」

手下A：「翔黑軍團，咱們上──！」

手下們：「喔───！」（吆喝）

黑倫：「要來囉！小虎！」

小虎：「我早就準備好了！」

小虎：「嘿！」

儘管敵方陣營龐大，黑倫與小虎對上二十幾個人類，一點懼色也沒，小虎利用空間跳躍，一個兩個三個...在他們還沒攻擊之前就被打趴了，兩隻虎獸人的速度可不輸給狼族，黑倫朝敵方一路衝過去直接秒殺，帶著充滿雷電能量的熾雷雙刃劃過去，而遇到火力強大的人，就算他不斷對著黑倫進行攻擊，黑倫總是能完美的閃過，衝到他面前壓低身子給他一記上鉤拳，轉個身踢飛對方武器，一掌就把敵人打到半空中，兩分鐘後輕鬆解決眼前的敵人。

小虎：「耶！」（擊掌）

黑倫：「耶！」（擊掌）

小虎：「我們趕緊去救冰極風他們吧！」

黑倫：「走！」（進去）

（鐵皮屋工廠裡）
冰極風：「黑倫！」

雷克斯：「小虎！」

冰極風：「我就知道你們一定會來救我們的！」

黑倫：「那當然囉，話說這門要怎麼解開啊？」

修列：「是那個控制器吧！把按鈕按下去！」

小虎：「是這個嗎？」（按下）

小虎按下控制器的按鈕關閉電源，讓關在牢籠裡的三獸順利脫困，可是就在被救出來，大家歡喜之餘，以為五獸可以一起平安回到狼王的身邊繼續工作時，不料...

黑倫：「太好了，救援任務順利完成！」

雷克斯：「總算啊，我們順利脫困了！」

冰極風：「啊，對了！雷克斯，翔翼公司的機密！」

雷克斯：「對喔！」

小虎：「怎麼了？你們發現了甚麼嗎？」

黑倫：「回到公司我們再慢慢說吧，不急！」

冰極風：「可是我們連最重要的機密文件都沒有拿到耶！」

雷克斯：「就是啊...」

修列OS：「哼哼哼哼，你們四獸準備成為我的魔獸軍團吧！」（停下腳步）

修列：「闇系技能──附魔！」（黯黑攻擊）

冰極風OS：「這股黯黑力量是──？！」（轉頭一看）

冰極風：「危險！」

在修列對著他們攻擊時，冰極風立馬查覺到異樣便推倒小虎和黑倫，卻沒能救到雷克斯，而雷克斯在不知覺的情況下也被修列的黯黑能量擊中，冰極風與雷克斯雙雙擊中倒下，而後昏迷...

小虎：「冰極風！雷克斯！」

黑倫：「修列！你在幹嘛？」

修列：「哈哈哈哈哈，這麼容易就相信了，你們以為我會專程跑來救他們的嗎？」

修列：「哼哼哼哼──！」（眼睛泛著紅光）

黑倫：「血紅色的眼睛！」

修列：[魔化獸魂指數──4000↑>>6800↑>>8900↑>>10000↑>>13800↑>>25000↑>>28500↑>>30000↑]

黑倫：「那個是！」

小虎：「好強大的魔化獸魂指數！」

修列：「闇系技能──破喪之風！」

黑倫和小虎一個後空翻，及時躲避修列的攻擊，但是他們知道眼前的修列並不是很好對付的敵人，實力懸殊，黑倫叫著小虎趕緊回到車上，掩護著他，趕緊回去公司向狼王秉報。

黑倫：「老弟，我掩護你，你趕快回車上去，這裡交給我！」（雙爪持熾雷之刃）

小虎：「不行！哥哥，冰極風、還有雷克斯怎麼辦？」

黑倫：「我叫你趕快走，回去找狼王白牙，向他稟告，修列他已經成魔了！」

小虎：「成...成魔？！」（驚訝）

黑倫：「快走！」（衝過去對抗）

小虎：「哥哥！」

黑倫：[獸魂指數──1500↑>>2380↑>>3700↑>>4200↑>>5000↑>>6300↑>>7100↑>>8700↑>>9270↑>>10000↑]

黑倫手持熾雷之刃衝過去與修列對抗，想用近身搏鬥牽制住他，幫小虎爭取多一點時間逃跑，修列早就看穿黑倫的伎倆不想多做無謂的打鬥，找到弱點一掌把黑倫打倒在地，並用瞬間移動到小虎的面前。

小虎：（逃走）

修列：「休想逃走！」（攻擊黑倫）

黑倫：「啊！」（倒地）

修列：（瞬間移動）

小虎：「是瞬間移動！」

修列：「我不會讓你回去覆命的！」

小虎：「那就看你有沒有本事抓得到我！」

小虎：「空間系技能──空間跳躍！」

小虎利用空間跳躍，暫時躲到自己的空間，等到機會便出奇不意給修列來個致命的一擊，不過還是被修列給識破。

修列：「嗯...」（感應中）

小虎：「就是現在！」（跳出來）

修列：「在那邊！」（一掌擊落）

小虎：「啊──！」

黑倫：「別動我老弟！呀啊啊──」（衝過來）

修列：（消失）

黑倫：「可惡，他消失到哪裡去了？」（四處觀望）

修列：「戰鬥力算是頗強的高手，這隻老虎我就收下了！」

修列：「闇系技能──附魔！」（黯黑攻擊）

黑倫：「甚麼！」

小虎：「哥哥危險！」

小虎：（空間跳躍）

修列用卑鄙的手段趁著黑倫沒發覺到他之前對他使出黯黑攻擊，小虎看見此狀便再次使用空間跳躍想保護哥哥，黑倫知道自己已經來不及閃的時候，小虎瞬間出現在哥哥的身旁及時替他擋下致命的一擊，身受重擊後小虎失去意識，倒在哥哥的懷中...

小虎：「啊──」（擊中背後）

黑倫：「小虎！」

小虎：（倒下）

黑倫：「小虎！小虎，不要這樣嚇你哥哥！」

黑倫：「趕快睜開眼睛起來啊，小虎──」

黑倫：「你不准給我死，聽到沒有！」

黑倫：「你比哥哥還要強，你不可能這麼容易就被打掛的...」（流淚）

修列：「他沒有死，他只是受到我的黯黑能量攻擊而已，哼哼哈哈哈哈──」

黑倫：「你這傢伙，我跟你拚了！」（衝過去）

修列：「破喪之風！」（攻擊）

黑倫：「啊──」（彈飛5公尺後）

修列：「讓你親眼見識一下，我新成立的魔獸軍團吧！」

黑倫：「甚麼鬼東西啊？」

修列：「MO SAN KU GA SI WA MO SAN LA LEAN」
魔語：「黯  黑 大 地 賜 我 黯  黑 力  量」

修列：「SIM WA MIO SO WAE KA LO，TI SE PU MU HO HR FW CN LO！」
魔語：「 三 位  魔 獸  甦 醒 吧，聽 牧 者 的 呼 喚 現 形 吧！」

這時冰極風、雷克斯、小虎，三獸站了起來，他們的眼睛呈現邪惡的紅色（並不是血輪眼啊），紛紛站到了修列的身邊，讓黑倫不敢置信，修列的魔功已經高強到可以控制獸族了！

黑倫：「不會吧，小虎！冰極風！雷克斯，你們快醒醒啊！」

修列：「沒有用的，他們全都被我的附魔術給控制了，現在他們只會聽命於我！」

黑倫：「可惡，這下該怎麼辦，我該怎麼通知狼王呢？」

黑倫OS：「有了，車上的爪機！」（跑出去）

修列：「MO SAN LA LEAN TI WA GA LEN」
魔語：「黯  黑 力  量  聽 我 號  令」

修列：「GI WA LAN SE！」
魔語：「給 我  攔 下！」

冰極風：「火系技能──炎輪環！」

修列對冰極風下了魔令，斷絕黑倫所有可以與狼王聯絡的通路，冰極風舉起焱烺之斧向外拋出去，燃火的斧頭直接精準的拋中黑倫開來的車子，而後爆炸...

黑倫：「怎麼會這樣！」（望著起火爆炸後的車子）

黑倫：（轉身看後）

修列：「你想用爪機通知狼王，不好意思，我不會讓你如意的！」

黑倫：「你到底想怎麼樣？」

修列：「就差一隻，你也一起來變成魔獸吧！」

黑倫：「作夢！」

黑倫：（逃走）

修列：「GI WA LAN SE！」
魔語：「給 我  攔 下！」

小虎：（點頭）

這次換小虎聽從修列的魔令，用空間跳躍出現在黑倫的面前，拔出符文小刀並上前攻擊，已經六親不認的他並不知道自己是在攻擊他哥哥，黑倫怎麼喊話都沒有用，一直不忍心出手還擊，加上小虎獸魂指數比哥哥還強，幾招就讓黑倫倒地......

黑倫：「小虎，是我，我是你哥哥啊！」

小虎：「雷系技能──蒼雷一閃！」（攻擊）

黑倫：「啊──」（倒地側趴）

黑倫：「小虎，拜託你趕快醒醒！」

修列：「多麼好看的八點檔連續劇啊，弟弟要殺自己的親哥哥了，哈哈哈哈！」

修列：「是時候了！」（靠近黑倫）

黑倫：「不要！住手！」（向後爬行）

修列：「闇系技能──附魔...」

就在這個時候，黑倫身上的綠色磁脈水晶發出光芒，讓修列頓時感到痛苦，用爪臂遮掩，而被他控制的三獸受到光芒的影響接連倒下，不僅如此，還讓黑倫恢復體力和精神，才得以順利逃走...

修列：「呃啊──是磁脈水晶的光芒...」（痛苦）

黑倫：「對了，磁脈水晶能夠暫時抵擋住邪惡的力量，我得趕快逃走才行！」

黑倫：「咻──」（瞬間移動逃走）

黑倫順利逃走後，修列才回過神來看看四周，已經發現不到黑倫的蹤影了，當然這也不讓修列放棄把黑倫變成魔獸的機會，決意一定要抓到黑倫這隻老虎，將他魔化才行！

修列：「那隻老虎的身上竟然有磁脈水晶！」

修列：「雖然讓他給跑了不過...」

修列：「這樣遊戲才顯得有意思嘛，得先把他身上的磁脈水晶給奪走，才能進一步魔化他！」

修列：「讓他變成我專屬的魔獸軍團，哈哈哈哈哈──」


=======鏡頭轉向狼王的辦公室=======

獸員工：「狼王大人，這是他們軍方的資料...」

狼王白牙：「嗯，謝謝你，沒想到他們這麼快就要試射飛彈了。」

獸員工：「綠野羊鎮注定是要被轟炸了，國際刑警大隊他們今天才要趕來，恐怕已經來不及阻止了...」

狼王白牙：「嗯...好了，麻煩你幫我倒杯茶吧！」（站起來）

獸員工：「是！」

狼王白牙拿起茶杯站起來時，忽然一陣暈眩及無力感，接著重心不穩倒在一旁，連茶杯也不小心摔破了，獸員工驚見此狀上前撐扶著狼王一把，緊張地問道......

獸員工：「狼王大人！你沒事吧！」

獸員工：「怎麼會這樣啊！」

狼王白牙：「我沒事！我沒事！」

獸員工：「來！先坐著休息！」（拉椅子）

狼王白牙：「不好意思讓你擔心了，可能是最近很少出外活動，血液循環不好的關係吧！」

獸員工：「齁──嚇死了，我來幫您收拾，再去幫您倒杯熱茶喔！」

狼王白牙：「好！好，謝謝！」

在獸員工離開狼王的辦公室後，狼王白牙坐在辦公椅上撐著頭，忽然擔心起冰極風和雷克斯還有黑倫他們，因為狼王用異能附在他們身上的護靈聖光已經被邪惡力量給破解，讓狼王感應不到他們的生命安全，同時也反擊到狼王的身上，才造成暈眩。

狼王白牙OS：「怎麼會這樣，到底是甚麼力量把我附在冰極風他們身上的護靈聖光給破解？」

狼王白牙：「糟了，莫非他們是遇上甚麼危險了？」

狼王白牙：「為什麼我總有不安的感覺...」

狼王拿起桌上的電話，打給黑倫他們，但始終都沒有獸回應，打了好幾通也是，擔心的狼王只好等著修列的消息，甚至還懷疑修列到底有沒有那個命能回來。

狼王白牙：「算了，還是等修列回來再問個清楚到底發生了甚麼事！」

狼王白牙：「萬一...要是修列也回不來的話，那該怎麼辦？」

獸員工：「狼王，我幫你倒杯新的茶來了！」

狼王白牙：（沉思）

獸員工：「狼王...狼王大人？」（叫）

狼王白牙：「喔！不好意思，怎麼了？」

獸員工：「您的茶...」（端上桌）

狼王白牙：「謝謝！」

獸員工：「是不是...還在擔心您身旁的助手？」

狼王白牙：「是有點擔心，不過...」

狼王白牙：「要是你有看到修列或是黑倫、還是冰極風他們回來，麻煩通知我一聲！」

獸員工：「是！」

而在此時，人類的軍事基地已經發射飛彈朝向綠野羊鎮進行轟炸，在賭場頂樓的托比及夥伴們還有全羊鎮的羊民，準備接下這枚飛彈，他們知道此次是冒著生命危險來拯救羊鎮，所以只能成功不容失敗，因為他們已經沒有退路和選擇的餘地了...

托比：「大家...準備好了沒？」

眾獸：「準備好了！」

托比：「電系技能...」（蓄勢待發）


＝＝＝第三十九話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

狼王白牙：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第四十話　火力全開]

操作士兵：「長官，試射程序已準備完成！」

士官長：「好了，辛苦你了，剩下的給它自動化吧！」

操作士兵：「是！」

操作士兵：「倒數5秒後發射！」

操作士兵：「5─4─3─2─1─0！」

此時試射的飛彈已經發射出去，程序完全是採自動化，就在發射後不久，才接到情報和國際刑警大隊強制停止發射的命令，但一切都來不及了！

情報士兵：「不好了！不好了，出了個大烏龍了！」

士官長：「怎麼了，有甚麼問題嗎？」

情報士兵：「我剛剛接獲到國際刑警大隊的消息，說羊鎮的羊民根本就沒有撤離，而且還收到強制命令說要停止這次的試射！」

士官長：「此話當真！之前不是有消息稱羊民們已經全數撤離了嗎？」

情報士兵：「報告長官，當初是這樣沒錯，可是...」

士官長：「可是甚麼？說啊！」

情報士兵：「跟我們合作的軍事科技業，翔翼軍事科技公司他們謊報，還欺騙了我們！」

情報士兵：「羊民全數撤離這件事情是假的，我們一直都被他們蒙在鼓裡，現在該怎麼辦？」

士官長：「這下完了，要是這件事被傳開來會引起世界各地的反彈還有騷動，會說我們軍人也不尊重生命，這下我們軍人的面子要往哪擺...」

士官長：「有沒有甚麼辦法讓飛彈停止？」

操作士兵：「長官，此試射飛彈採全面自動化，無法修改路徑，而且也沒有在空中直接引爆的設定...」

士官長：「甚麼，無法修改路徑！？」

情報士兵：「長官，世界公安聯合他們所派出的國際刑警大隊也正在調查此事，可能我們單位的所有人都會被上級的人質問...」

士官長：「好啦，該怎麼辦就怎麼辦啦，大不了被降階，我可不希望又引發像上次那樣，經歷獸族與人類漫長的五年大戰，因為那場戰爭而奪走了無數條動物和人類的生命，也給我們人類慘痛的教訓！」

士官長：「我們的任務就是要保衛家園還有大家的生命安全！通知各單位，我們一定要盡全力挽救我們所犯下的錯誤！」

士官長：「開始行動！」

士官長一下令，所有士官士兵都集合到基地開始研討解決辦法，士官長對生命之所以會有很深的感觸是因為他曾經經歷過，同時他也是那次大戰作戰的總指揮，他都知道，這40年間因為科技的興起、經濟發展得太快，壓縮人力與成本到極致，人類所造成的貧富差距已是既定的事實，再加上外在因素：破壞生態環境、自然平衡，不管人類或是獸族能在這個世界上生存的範圍逐漸在縮小，導致全世界獸族的不滿，為了捍衛自己和弱勢人類才會引發戰爭，短短40年間就掀起了5年的人獸戰爭，實為可怕！


=======鏡頭轉向綠野羊鎮賭場頂樓=======

托比：「哈特，有任何發現嗎？天空中有甚麼異樣嗎？」（專注看著天空）

哈特：「沒甚麼異樣啊，就幾隻小鳥在飛而已！」

托比：「如果看到飛彈朝著我們羊鎮飛過來要趕快告訴我喔！」

哈特：「知道啦──知道啦──」

忽然，有一位眼睛很利的羊民大喊，指著北方天空中飛過來的不明物體，大家都開始備戰了起來，靜靜的等待即將墜落的飛彈，命運的倒數已經開始了！

羊民：「你們看！那是甚麼！」

哈特：（拿著望遠鏡看著）

銀月：「哈特，知道那是甚麼了嗎？」

哈特：「那是飛彈！」

哈特：「好快的速度！飛彈正要朝我們這邊飛過來了！」（退後）

哈特才剛說完話，底下的羊民紛紛開始躁動，甚至擔心自己可能會死，而怕死沒信心的異能羊族則匆忙的跳離賭場，橫跨住家公寓的頂樓分散逃命，托比看見逃離頂樓的羊隻趕緊用大聲公把他們叫回來，他知道若在這時不集中戰力絕對會死，所以一定要團結一條心，可是托比怎麼叫就是叫不回他們那群怕死的羊，直到夕華雪說了一段激勵羊心的話...

托比：「喂！回來啊，各位！不要走！」

羊民A：「你們不要吃飽太閒，自以為有能力可以抵擋飛彈，一群神經病！」

羊民B：「喂──還不趕快跑，還有一點點時間還來得及逃出城外！」

托比：「快點回來啊！羊民們！」（喊叫）

「各位，請停下來聽我說────」夕華雪搶下托比的大聲公拉高音量對著羊民大喊說道。

夕華雪一個吶喊，讓所有怕死要逃離城鎮的羊都停了下來，而專注聽著羊明星夕華雪接下來要說的話...

夕華雪：「各位，回來吧！為了我們的羊鎮，只要我們活著，羊鎮還存在著，就可以一起攜手共創美好的未來！」

夕華雪：「如果現在逃走，就算你是倖存者，也不可能一隻羊獨自地活著！」

夕華雪：「在這個時候我們必須團結，不然就會走向滅亡、死路一條，就這一次！就讓外地獸看看我們羊族團結的精神吧！」

白拓：「呃──夕華雪，飛...飛彈...很近了！」（拉著衣服）

白拓：「能不能快一點？」

夕華雪：「各位，拜託了！拿出你們的勇氣吧！」

哈特：「啊──我受不了了！」

哈特：[魔化獸魂指數──2000↑>>5000↑>>8800↑>>13000↑>>20000↑>>24000↑>>30000↑>>35000↑>>？？？？？]

哈特：「火系魔功St5↑──炎魔烈網！」

哈特單爪伸向天空，使出了魔功最強的烈焰防護罩『炎魔烈網』，托比看見哈特不顧自己是魔化狼的身分，在羊族們面前釋放自己的魔性，哈特第一先撐起了防護罩，托比也隨之釋放強大的電能，製造出一個強大電網與哈特的『炎魔烈網』融合，銀月看到後也跟著在天空中造出了半圓形的冰牆與托比的電網融合，羊族們看到他們外地獸竟然為了他們的羊鎮願意付出這麼多，不免熱血了起來......

托比：「哈特，你──！」

托比OS：「不管了，先把防護力場給撐起來！」

托比：「大家...準備好了沒？」

眾獸：「準備好了！」

托比：「好！樂園獸，加油──！」

眾獸：「喔───」

托比：「電系技能St3──能量電極網！」

銀月：「托比，我也來幫你！」

銀月：「冰系技能St3──巨無霸冰盾！」

銀月：「呀啊啊啊啊──」

銀月：[獸魂指數──2000↑>>3500↑>>4700↑>>5900↑>>6800↑>>7700↑>>9000↑>>9925↑>>11000↑>>12500↑]

羊民C：「他們，竟然為了我們羊鎮，真的接下了飛彈！」

羊民D：「好──！那我們也絕不能輸給他們，全力以赴吧！」

眾羊們：「喔────」（齊聲吆喝）

全員合力獸魂指數：「5000↑>>10000↑>>37000↑>>48800↑>>61000↑>>80000↑>>120000↑>>258000↑>>480000↑>>695000↑>>782000↑>>850000↑>>947000↑>>1000000↑」

大家紛紛雙爪舉向天空中，貢獻出自己全部的力量和異能，集結眾獸們的力量，架起了強大的獸魂防護力場，獸魂指數加起來一百萬點，另一方面在軍事基地，士官長請到了一流等級的駭客幫忙協助，盡全力搶救羊鎮羊民的生命。

士官長：「終於來了！」

駭客：「現在是甚麼情況！？」

士官長：「麻煩你從翔翼公司取得所有的控制權，全部的電腦通通都給我連上線，還有羊鎮衛星影像也打開來！」

操作士兵：「是！」

駭客：「一切就交給我吧！」（翻開筆電）

人類駭客拿出筆電，接上軍事基地的網路，並開始執行程式，寫出一行一行的駭客程式碼，不過幾秒鐘的時間就順利入侵翔翼軍事科技公司的主電腦，但要取得所有的控制權還要再花上一點時間，在羊鎮的托比他們並不知道也有人類正在另一個地方幫助他們，當飛彈撞擊獸魂防護力場，好不容易停了下來卻沒有立即在天空中爆炸，時間一分一秒的過去，眾獸們集合起來的獸魂指數也逐漸的在減弱...

托比：「各...位，一定要撐住...」（痛苦撐著）

哈特：「但是要撐到甚麼時候啊...」

夕華雪：「為什麼就是不爆炸...」

白拓：「我們的能量正在一點一點的削弱啊！」

（綠野羊鎮──祭祀神明的場所）
宋紹青：「吾族的祖靈啊，山神啊，請祢們一定要保佑所有獸平安無事。」（跪在神壇祈求）

宋紹青：「保佑綠野羊鎮能夠度過這次的危難，拜託了...」

宋紹青：「我的族人們現在完全下落不明，一點音訊也沒有，我不希望我們的悲劇也發生在綠野羊鎮的羊民身上...」

宋紹青：「即使情況已經這麼糟了，但我仍願意留在這裡地方，賭上性命祈禱，為了大家...」

弗洛格：「...」（透明靈體顯現）


=======鏡頭轉向軍事基地=======

士官長：「還沒有好嗎？」

駭客：「似乎是有外界干擾，傳輸速度很慢！」

士官長：「怎麼會這樣！」

操作士兵：「長...長官，你看這個！這個！」

士官長：「這...這是！」

操作士兵：「從衛星空拍的影像，羊鎮的所有羊民還有外地獸，他們接住了我們的試射飛彈！」

士官長：「怎麼會有這麼不可思議的事情啊！」

駭客：「自動引爆進度42%，長官，這樣會不會來不及啊！」

士官長：「42%？！，哎唷！真是急死人了！」

就在此時，正在追尋獨家新聞的直升機，經過了綠野羊鎮，記者看見這麼壯觀的畫面，叫住直升機操作員停在空中，要開始進行獨家報導...

攝影師：「你們看，那是甚麼！」

記者：「是飛彈，而且底下還有一大群羊，撐著飛彈...」

記者：「快！快連線，這是獨家！」

而在報導的同時，是向著全世界LIVE直播，就連在擔心的狼王也都知道這件事情了。

獸員工：「狼王大人！狼王大人！」（衝進辦公室）

狼王白牙：「拜託一下，進來前不會先敲個門嗎？」

獸員工：「哎唷，狼王！大事件，趕快開電視！」

狼王白牙：「開電視？」

獸員工：「嗯嗯！」（狂點頭）

狼王白牙：「希望新聞報導的不是壞消息！」（開電視轉新聞台）

記者：「目前記者所在位置是在綠野羊鎮的上空，現在我們可以看到底下全鎮的羊族，都在撐著這枚飛彈！」

記者：「這枚飛彈若真的墜落，將會有上千隻羊民死亡，後果不堪設想，他們為了守護這塊地，撐起了防護場...」

獸員工：「天啊，這個舉動未免也太瘋狂了，狼王大人！」

狼王白牙：「真的，簡直是瘋了，嗯！等一下！」

獸員工：「狼王，你發現了甚麼嗎？」

在電視的鏡頭中，狼王似乎發現了甚麼，當攝影記者的畫面放大來看時，讓狼王白牙當下就認出裡面有狼之樂園裡的獸。

狼王白牙：「那...那不是蘭陵柳嗎？」

狼王白牙：「還有幻想森林版主的接班狼，托比！」

獸員工：「真的耶！他們甚麼時候跑出狼之樂園的啊！」

狼王白牙：「這真是...那這樣樂園豈不是沒狼顧了，萬一他們撐不住死在那邊的話，我...」

獸員工：「狼王大人...請息怒啊！」

狼王白牙：「唉──事到如今，也只能祈禱他們能成功阻止飛彈轟炸，我這邊很缺獸，萬一樂園沒有獸保護的話，那也很煩惱...」

獸員工：「狼王的煩憂，屬下知道...」

狼王白牙OS：「狼之樂園的眾獸們，你們要加油啊！」


=======鏡頭轉向軍事基地=======

駭客：「傳輸設定資料到62%了！」

士官長：「還沒好啊，他們那群羊族可是禁不起等的啊！」

操作士兵：「加油啊！獸族們！」（對著衛星空照影像吶喊）

操作士兵激動的吶喊，引起各單位的士兵及長官們的注意，同時轉頭看向這位操作員士兵，這時他才尷尬羞愧地坐了下來，並且也道了歉。

操作士兵：「對...對不起...」（尷尬）


=======鏡頭轉向綠野羊鎮賭場頂樓=======

蘭陵柳：「不行，我們只是接住飛彈，並不能讓它爆炸，該怎麼辦呀！」

銀月：「托比...」

托比：「好好加油，我們不能就這樣放棄認輸啊！」（流汗）

夕華雪OS：「該怎麼辦，這樣下去全羊民都會撐不住的，有沒有其他方法可以讓它引爆！」

夕華雪OS：「該怎麼辦？該怎麼辦？誰來可以幫幫我...」

弗洛格：「夕華雪──」

夕華雪：「弗洛格！」

弗洛格：「夕華雪，你千萬不要放棄喔！」

夕華雪：「弗洛格，你怎麼會出現？我真的好想你，好想你喔！」

弗洛格：「我也是...」

夕華雪：「弗洛格，我現在該怎麼辦，我真的好害怕...」

弗洛格：「不用擔心、別害怕，我是來幫助你們的，身為羊警本來就是有義務保護羊民的，就讓我也一起為羊鎮貢獻出這份力量吧！」

夕華雪：「甚麼？！」

弗洛格化為光芒進入了夕華雪的身體裡，夕華雪感覺到全身充滿了力量，並拿出武器水月痕，還發現兩把彎刀上還多了個特別的紋路，拿起了雙刀，直覺要往飛彈那邊斬過去...

夕華雪：「這股溫暖又強大的力量，我能清楚感受得到，這是弗洛格的獸魂之力！」

夕華雪：「謝謝你，弗洛格！」

駭客：「這真是奇蹟，剛剛受到的那些干擾通通消失了，速度神快！」

士官長：「真的嗎！」

駭客：「98%、99%、100%！」

當筆電的窗格跳出完成傳送的訊息，駭客激動地按下ENTER鍵，按下後，飛彈順利的在綠野羊鎮的上空自動引爆...

駭客：「萬事拜託了───」
字卡表示：這不是在演夏日大作戰好嗎──

駭客：（按下）

蘭陵柳：「夕華雪，你拿出那兩把彎刀做甚麼？」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水月翼空斬──────」（大喊）

夕華雪：「呀啊！」（朝著飛彈斬過去）


＝＝＝第四十話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 破魔 月牙

等等 在夏日大作戰什麼?!!!!
為什麼我腦中想起電影的聲音Orz
電腦有過熱嗎(?x

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

斯冰菊：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第四十一話　失控]

蘭陵柳：「夕華雪，你拿出那兩把彎刀做甚麼？」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水月翼空斬──────」（大喊）

夕華雪：「呀啊！」（朝著飛彈斬過去）

夕華雪一躍而上，兩把彎刀交叉向飛彈使出巨大的刀斬，這時候飛彈也自動引爆，強大的兩股力量互相撞擊，好在夕華雪及時使出技能，抵擋住爆炸後的威力，不然光靠大家撐起來的防護力場可能也抵禦不了而全數陣亡，沒過多久映入大家眼簾的一陣白光消失後，似乎又回歸了平靜，整座羊鎮就好像剛被颱風掃過一般，吹得東倒西歪，大家紛紛站了起來拍拍身上的塵屑，風暴過去了，羊鎮的羊民很快就恢復元氣開始歡呼───

羊民A：「我還活著！，我們還活著！」

羊民A：「嗚呼────！」

眾羊們：「耶───」

（軍事基地鏡頭）
士兵們：「耶────！」（互相擁抱）

士官長：「真是太好了！」

駭客：「是啊！成功阻止羊鎮的浩劫了，長官...」

士官長：「好了！別開心得太早了，我們還有一大堆麻煩事等著去做呢！」

士兵們：「耶──耶───！」（狂嗨中）

駭客：「就隨他們吧！」

（狼王白牙辦公室鏡頭）
獸員工：「做得好啊！不愧是黑倫選中的接班狼，版主托比！」

獸員工：「對不對！狼王大人！」

狼王白牙：「這還真是讓我嚇出一身冷汗，本王的心臟不容許受到太大的刺激啊！」

狼王白牙：「不過這樣的結果，讓我很意想不到，不愧是我樂園裡的菁英！」

獸員工：「話說黑倫他們...到底甚麼時候才要回來啊？怎麼去救那麼久？」

狼王白牙：「這也是我所擔憂的...」

（回到綠野羊鎮鏡頭）
羊民B：「太好了，讓我來抱抱你！」（抱住）

羊民L：「好啊！」

羊民L：（親吻擁抱）

羊民B：「矮噁──誰叫你親吻的！啊──完了完了這樣我會變成GAY的！」

羊民L：「啊！！我還以為你是某羊小姐啊...」（擦嘴巴）

銀月：「托比！」

托比：「銀月！」

托比&銀月：「我們成功了！」（抱在一起）

蘭陵柳：「白拓，接下來要麻煩你了！」（擦掉眼淚）

白拓：「麻煩我甚麼？」

蘭陵柳：「把你送到城外的那些老弱婦孺通通送回來...」

白拓：「甚麼啊！」（四腳朝天）

夕華雪：「謝謝你，弗洛格...」

夕華雪：「羊鎮已經平安無事了，你可以放心的走了！」（流淚）

托比等獸來到綠野羊鎮，經歷這一連串的事件和奮鬥後，紛紛都感動得紅了雙眼，在羊民們的臉上已經看不出曾經的難過悲傷，擺脫過去的陰霾重新開始，整個城鎮的羊民都露出燦爛的笑容，就連電視機前面的觀眾和軍事基地的士官士兵們也都振奮了起來，開始狂嗨，可是就在大家歡呼綠野羊鎮得救的同時，卻也發生大家意想不到的事情，邪惡的魔爪無所不在，當大家還在歡喜之餘，黯黑獸魂正已經悄悄侵入了哈特的身體裡......

夕華雪：「哈特，謝謝你，第一時間就先撐起了防護力場！」

夕華雪：「真夠義氣的！」

哈特：「...」（沉默）

夕華雪：「哈特？哈特你怎麼了？」（拍背）

哈特：「夕華雪...快走...」（推開）

夕華雪：「哈特...」

哈特：「給我滾開...滾開...」（痛苦掙扎）

惡魔之聲：「MO SAN LA LEAN TI WA GA LEN」
魔語：「黯 黑 力 量 聽 我 號 令」

哈特：（眼睛泛著紅光）

哈特：「呀啊啊啊───」（著魔）

哈特：「受死吧！」（胡亂攻擊）

羊民F：「啊──」（倒下）

銀月：「哈特！你在做甚麼，快停下來！」（拉住）

哈特：「呀啊！」（一拳揍過去）

銀月稍微一不注意就被哈特一拳揍過去打趴在地，哈特究竟為何會變成這樣，讓在場的眾獸都想不透，眼看著情勢不對，哈特開始胡亂攻擊無辜羊民的作為，讓夥伴們都立刻出爪制止，銀月被揍倒在地上時意外地看到哈特的雙眼呈現紅色，讓蘭陵柳直覺是他入魔了！

托比：「銀月！你沒事吧！」

銀月：「血紅色的眼光，怎麼會這樣！？」

蘭陵柳：「看樣子哈特已經入魔了！」

白拓：「入魔？難道是剛剛魔性全開，收不回來的關係嗎？」

夕華雪：「哈特，快住手啊！」

羊民D：「你看看！你看看！魔化狼就是魔化狼，剛開始還以為他很善良，現在簡直是個惡魔！」

羊民H：「快點逃呀，被他攻擊可是要羊命的！」（跳離賭場頂樓）

托比：「看樣子不出爪阻止哈特是不行的了！電系技能...」

哈特：「閃邊──」（攻擊托比）

托比：「啊──！」（倒下）

銀月：「托比！你有沒有怎麼樣！」（扶起）

托比：「他已經完全失控了，趕快去阻止他，不然會有很多羊民被他打傷！」

同一時間，修列正開著翔翼公司旗下的勞斯萊斯轎車回到狼王白牙的身邊繼續做臥底，在車上意外的看到此次綠野羊鎮的新聞後續報導...

記者：「記者目前還在綠野羊鎮的上空，雖然剛才飛彈順利的在天空中引爆，眾獸們齊聲歡呼，但是現在底下有一隻看起來像是魔化狼在攻擊著羊民，就連出手制止的同伴也遭受攻擊，詳細的內容我們將會再進一步...」

修列：「哈哈哈哈，好個魔化狼啊！」

修列：「當初要離開樂園時，要把你變成魔獸都還有點困難呢！」

修列：「想不到因為支撐防護力場消耗太多魔力的關係，我的附魔術才能順利入侵哈特的內心，與自身修練的魔性結合威力更大，哈哈哈哈哈！」

修列：「在港口對戰的時候，我早就看透了你的弱點，所以在最後關頭再一次的把黯黑獸魂灌給你！」

[鏡頭切換到綠野羊鎮的港口=======第三十五話]

黑衣人（修列）：「你們這群窩在狼之樂園的獸，讓你們見識一下甚麼叫做，真正的黯黑獸魂！」

黑衣人（修列）：「呀啊啊啊───！」（將劍身插入地面掀起黑色風暴）

宋紹青：「啊──！」（落入水裡）

蘭陵柳：「宋紹青先生！」

銀月：「這股能量──太強了！」（用爪遮蔽）

黑衣人（修列）：「MO SAN KU GA SI WA MO SAN LA LEAN」
魔語：「黯 黑 大 地 賜 我 黯 黑 力 量」

哈特：（眼睛變紅，入魔）


[現在==============]

修列：「哈特呀哈特，想不到你的魔功練得如此高深，直到前一刻都沒有被我的附魔給吞噬！」

修列：「佩服！佩服！，就讓你提早練到終點，變成魔獸吧！哈哈哈哈哈哈───」

（綠野羊鎮賭場頂樓）
托比：「電系技能St2──疾電光盾！」

夕華雪：「水系技能St3──漩渦水龍捲！」

銀月：「冰系技能──絕對冷凍氣！」

白拓：「空間系技能──能量傳導！」（注入三獸體內增強力量）

哈特：「火系魔功──火焰氣流！」

托比、銀月、夕華雪三獸聯合使出技能對抗哈特的魔功，而白拓則站在他們的後面灌入能量，哈特的魔力雖然也減弱，但是還有另一股黯黑力量在支配著哈特，力量依然很強，蘭陵柳站在一旁看著他們，四獸們的力量逐漸在減弱，眼看著他們將要被哈特施展的魔功給擊潰，決定使出最強的幻術與哈特對抗！

蘭陵柳OS：「再這樣下去不行，剛剛接住飛彈撐起的防護力場已經讓我們消耗掉大部分的獸魂能量了，托比他們四個會抵擋不住哈特的攻擊的！」

銀月：「真麻煩，好不容易解決綠野羊鎮的事情，現在卻要解決眼前已經著魔的哈特！」

夕華雪：「我感覺得到...哈特體內有一股不尋常的黯黑力量在支配著他，可能是因為哈特魔力減弱的關係！」

夕華雪：「可惡，我早該發現到這一點的，也就不會發生這檔事了！」

托比：「不是你的錯，其實我也應該早發現哈特的異狀...」

銀月：「說來說去，都是我們太專注於飛彈轟炸羊鎮這件事情上面才會忽略了我們的隊友！」

白拓：「不要再說了...我的力量快耗盡了...」

蘭陵柳OS：「不管了，就算自己可能也會中幻術，也不要讓大家在那邊死撐著！」

蘭陵柳：（瞬間移動）

白拓：「蘭陵柳，你要做甚麼？」

蘭陵柳：「幻系技能──虛無大法！」

蘭陵柳：[獸魂指數──800↑>>1500↑>>2200↑>>2950↑>>3200↑>>3900↑>>4350↑>>4600↑>>5100↑]

蘭陵柳身上發出耀眼的紫色光芒將幻術能力開到最大，連同掛在口袋的懷錶也因此破裂，蘭陵柳知道自己能量大減，卻依然使用最強的幻術與哈特同歸於盡，不在乎自己可能也會中了幻術而陷入無止境的幻象當中，當大家還在抵禦哈特的攻擊時，蘭陵柳的插手讓雙方能量突然中斷，氣場震波反擊到四獸身上而一屁股坐地，哈特中了幻術後倒下，毫無動靜，蘭陵柳支撐不到幾秒也跟著倒下...

銀月：「啊──屁股好痛喔！」

白拓：「總算擺平掉哈特了，可是...」（望著蘭陵柳）

托比：「蘭陵柳！你沒事吧！」

蘭陵柳：「我...我沒事啊...」

蘭陵柳：「總而言之先把哈特搬到賭場樓下吧...」

夕華雪：「好！快來幫忙！」

銀月：「喔喔！」（扶起哈特）

蘭陵柳：（倒下）

托比：「蘭陵柳！蘭陵柳！」

白拓：「我來看看！」

白拓走過去將蘭陵柳的眼皮拉開，拿出小照明燈照著瞳孔，而白拓的診斷也很簡單，蘭陵柳也中了自己的幻術，當大家開始問起有甚麼後遺症時，白拓卻說出驚獸的事實...

白拓：「呃...好吧，他自己中了幻術！」

銀月：「甚麼？自己用幻術也會被反噬？」

夕華雪：「白拓，你對於幻術的了解有多少？他們這樣會有甚麼後遺症嗎？」

白拓：「最壞的情況就是...陷入永遠的幻境之中醒不來...」

眾獸們：「甚麼！」

白拓：「我想蘭陵柳這麼做一定是下定決心，為了阻止哈特才使用敵我同歸於盡的瘋狂招式。」

托比：「那有沒有其他方法把他們兩獸救醒啊？」

白拓：「這個...」

白拓：「先把他們抬到樓下再說吧！」

銀月：「嗯！我們分兩組各別抬下去！走！」

時至傍晚，在托比他們正想著辦法救哈特和蘭陵柳的同時，翔翼軍火企業正開始展開侵略『狼之樂園』的行動，高老闆已經進入了狼之樂園的內部，看著猶如世外桃源的美麗世界，高老闆滿心歡喜，終於找到這樣的地方了，還有磁脈水晶的真正地點，他的下一步計畫將會是甚麼，高老闆露著笑容喃喃自語的說道...

高老闆：「終於...我終於來到這個地方了，太好了！」

高老闆：「我精心佈局策劃了這麼多年，天時地利人和三種要素全齊了，再加上完美的計畫...」

高老闆：「多虧了修列這隻老狐狸，告訴我情報，才能找到最完美的時機入侵，利用綠野羊鎮即將被摧毀當作誘導，狼之樂園裡戰力高強的大咖們就會挺身而出，調狼離山之計這詞還配得剛剛好呢，哈哈哈哈哈！」

高老闆：「再過不久我將要統治世界，強大的火力勢必需要的，為了這混亂的世界重整，必須專制統一，為了達成這個理想，就算做出再多犧牲也值得，狼之樂園...我們來了！」

=======鏡頭轉向至狼王白牙的辦公室=======

狼王白牙在辦公室裡不斷地來回走動，擔心著黑倫他們也於事無補，正當狼王決定要冒險出去尋找他們時，修列終於回來了，進到公司前還稍微彩繪一下自己的身體，裝得一副跟別獸戰鬥過，滿身傷痕的慘樣，一進辦公室門口把狼王嚇得要死，卻不知道狼王正一步一步地踏入修列所設的圈套當中...

修列：「狼王──狼王──」（倒下）

狼王白牙：「修列！修列！怎麼會這樣，受了這麼重的傷，是誰把你打成這樣的，黑倫他們呢？」

修列：「咳咳──」（吐出假血）

修列：「狼王...我們在救冰極風他們的半路上，被魔獸襲擊，我們不是他們的對手...他們太強了...」

修列：「好不容易救出冰極風跟雷克斯，可是...他們為了掩護我，戰死了...」

狼王白牙：「戰死...天啊！」

狼王白牙：「你快告訴我，那群魔獸在甚麼地方！」

修列：「不行...狼王你不要去，他們是翔翼公司手下培育的菁英部隊，為的就是我們獸族互相殘殺，就算以狼王您的力量也無法全數淨化他們...」

狼王白牙：「不管怎麼樣，就算會死，我也一定要為我得意的手下報仇，到時候...樂園裡的王，就由你來當！」

狼王白牙：「修列，快點帶我去！」

修列：「可是狼王你...」

狼王白牙：「這是命令！」

修列：「是...」

修列摀著胸口的那些假傷跑出門外，要替狼王備車，離開公司的大門口，修列才露出邪惡無比的笑容，狼王與修列兩獸上了車之後，便又重返冰極風他們被關的地方，而在同一時間，正在四處逃亡的黑倫，來到虎生地不熟的深山，但是還看得到火車的經過，在那遠處的西邊那一面平地就看得到狼之樂園了...

黑倫：「這裡是哪裡...還有火車！」

黑倫：「我想搭這輛火車應該就可以回到狼之樂園了吧？」

黑倫：「不行！再怎麼想家，也得要回去狼王身邊秉告才行，還有救我的弟弟小虎、冰極風還有雷克斯！」

黑倫：「多虧蘭陵柳版主給我的磁脈水晶才能讓我躲過一劫，要不然我也一定會被修列給魔化...」（走著走著）

山地人：「吼哈──發現野生的白色老虎！」（竄出來）

黑倫：「啊──嚇我一跳！」

山地人：「看樣子他也是落單的。」（族語）

黑倫：「你在說些啥啊？我怎麼都聽不懂？」

忽然，在這位山地人的背後走來了一位國際刑警大隊的人，並向黑倫自我介紹...

警隊：「你好，我是世界公安聯合派來的人，目前正著手調查最近原住民還有綠野羊鎮的恐怖滅族事件！」（拿出證件秀給黑倫看）

黑倫：「國際刑警...？」


＝＝＝第四十一話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上九點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

托比：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第四十二話　真情]

在順利拯救綠野羊鎮將要被毀滅的命運後，托比等獸與眾羊民因撐起接住飛彈的防護力場已經消耗掉不少的獸魂指數，連帶的也影響到哈特的魔功，哈特的魔力大減後沒辦法抵抗已被修列附予的黯黑力量，開始失控，蘭陵柳眼看著情勢嚴重，便使出高階幻術與哈特一併帶進了幻境之中，昏睡中的兩獸被抬下樓到賭場裡的醫護室，時間越來越晚，天色也越來越暗，賭場的冷清顯得很恐怖。

傍晚時分，綠野羊鎮慢慢恢復以往的光景，夕華雪在外面撿了一些枯枝還有跟羊友借廚具與烤肉用具，銀月則是託宋紹青去買火鍋料和臭豆腐用來準備今晚的晚餐。

托比：「天色都已經這麼昏暗了，這裡沒有水又沒有電...」

托比：「彷彿生活在野外一樣。」

銀月：「賭場黑漆漆的好可怕喔...」

白拓：「夕華雪跟宋紹青怎麼還不趕快回來啊...」

銀月：「欸...白拓，你看蘭陵柳跟哈特會不會突然變成殭屍獸，跳起來啊？」

白拓：「怎麼可能，這麼無科學無根據的事...」

「砰───」在白拓話講到一半時，忽然間，蘭陵柳躺的舊病床垮了下來，讓大家嚇了一大跳...

眾獸：「啊────」（大叫）

托比：「吼唷──破床一張，是它自己垮下去的啦。」

白拓：「嚇死我了...」

銀月：「來！把他扶起來...」

托比：「不用了啦，就給他攤在那邊，髒了也沒關係啦。」

白拓：「蘭陵柳跟哈特，他們看起來睡得好安詳喔！」

銀月：「剛剛我還以為蘭陵柳真的站起來跳跳變成殭屍兔了耶，把我嚇了一跳。」

托比：「這麼晚了，別講這些恐怖的東西啦！」

白拓：「欸，很難說喔，我們待的這間賭場，其他地方都是新的，只有這間醫護室都是使用老舊設備。」

白拓：「不覺得很奇怪嗎？」

銀月：「白...白拓，你的意思是...」（吞口水）

白拓：「我在猜想，賭場免不了會有一些紛爭，人類或羊民鬧事，理應來講受重傷都會被送到醫院，而不是醫護室。」

白拓：「我想得沒錯的話，醫護室是專門放置屍體的太平間...」

托比&銀月：「好毛骨悚然...」（雞皮疙瘩）

白拓：「再不趕快把他們從幻境中救醒，恐怕他們就跟死屍沒甚麼兩樣了...」

夕華雪：「我回來了！」

夕華雪回到賭場打開醫護室的門，又引起一陣恐慌，托比三獸在醫護室裡嚇得到處亂竄。

托比：「啊！鬼真的出現了！」

銀月：「救命！不要帶走我...」

白拓：「喂...等等，是夕華雪啦！」

夕華雪：「你們懂不懂甚麼叫禮貌啊，我帶了很多枯枝跟木頭拿來燒的，還幫你們借了烤肉用具。」

夕華雪：「一看到我就嚇成這樣！」

銀月：「對...對不起啦，傍晚的氣氛實在有點恐怖...」

夕華雪：「怎麼...在講鬼故事啊？」

托比：「夕華雪，為什麼不把他們帶去醫院啊，起碼醫院裡有燈光啊。」

夕華雪：「你忘啦？今天哈特的失控爆走已經嚇壞不少羊民了，你覺得會有醫院敢接收他嗎？」

夕華雪：「所以將就點，拿這些木柴燒一燒吧。」

銀月：「肚子好餓喔，宋紹青怎麼連買個火鍋料跟臭豆腐都那麼久啊！」

夕華雪：「我想應該快回來了吧...」（點火）

白拓：「又不差這點時間啦，反正我們...咳咳咳咳！」

托比：「夕華雪...咳咳，在室內烤肉這樣行嗎？」

夕華雪：「第一招，煙燻催醒法！」

銀月：「這樣我們會吸入過多的二氧化碳而死掉的耶！」

夕華雪將未點著的火弄出許多黑煙，將這些黑煙弄得整間醫護室都是，銀月三獸受不了而跑出去外面透透氣。

托比：「喔！咳咳，差點被熏死，咳咳！」（跑出來）

白拓：「我看我們還是在外面等宋紹青先生回來好了！」

銀月：「等等，夕華雪他還在裡面耶！」

夕華雪：「咳咳，沒有用、沒有用，煙燻催醒法弄不醒他們！」

白拓：「那哈特跟蘭陵柳呢？不會還在裡面吧！」

夕華雪：「喔對！忘記把他們抬出來了！」

眾獸：「啊────」（慘叫）
---------------------------------------------------------------

托比：「這招不好，換別種方法吧，還好我們及時把他們抬出來，不然他們會被過多的濃煙給嗆死...」

宋紹青：「我回來了！」（提著大包小包）

銀月：「宋叔叔你終於回來了，狼家等你等到肚子都餓扁扁了！」（學小獥）

宋紹青：「來，這是我們今晚的晚餐，大火鍋！」

眾獸：「哇啊──」（眼睛閃閃發亮）

白拓：「第二招！好香好吃催醒法！」

銀月：「嗯──好好吃喔！」

白拓：「來來來，喝點湯，味道不錯！」

托比：「烤香腸真的很讚喔，哈特、蘭陵柳，你們不想起來吃嗎？」

托比：「我要吃下去了唷！」

夕華雪：「好久沒像這樣一起吃火鍋跟串燒了呢，彷彿又回到了狼之樂園呢...」

銀月：「喔──這麼倔強呀，趕快起來吃啊，再不起來我們就要把烤肉吃光光囉！」

托比和銀月爪上拿著串燒，利用香味和聲音刺激他們，在他們的周圍繞來繞去，傳播香味，但依舊沒有成功，蘭陵柳與哈特還是一直沉睡著，只好另想其他的辦法。

（哈特與蘭陵柳已沉睡4個小時21分鐘）

托比：「怎麼辦，誘惑方法也不行，這樣他們繼續睡下去會不會有危險呀！」

白拓：「應該是不會有危險啦，可是這樣他們一直在幻境當中，不救出來也不是辦法！」

宋紹青：「對了，痛覺，把他們弄痛，看他們會不會痛醒！」

夕華雪：「弄痛？」

這時因為宋紹青的一番話，大家的嘴角紛紛揚起了詭異的笑容，這一晚，大家都開始一起、輪流玩弄哈特與蘭陵柳的屍體...，他們獸族的玩法讓宋紹青嚇到躲在一旁的樹叢裡不敢出來。

托比：「欸，怎麼踹怎麼打都不會痛耶！」

銀月：「好好玩喔，雖然有點對不起他們，可是這麼做也是為了他們好呀！」

夕華雪：「來！這給你！」（給鞭子）

銀月：「哇！夕華雪你哪弄來的鞭子啊？」

夕華雪：「別問那麼多，趕快鞭打看看！」

銀月：「好，嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿！」（邪笑）

銀月：「第三招，SM催醒法！」

一個小時過後，滿身傷痕可憐的哈特與蘭陵柳，身上還有一些鞭傷，他們兩獸身體也弄得髒兮兮，也依舊沒有醒過來。

夕華雪：「不行，玩成這樣也還醒不過來，我沒招了...」

托比：「我覺得有點趁獸之危耶，心裡有種...罪惡感！」

銀月：「唉呀，兔版主跟魔化狼平時打不到，現在玩他們一下，我覺得也不為過啦。」

白拓：「沒關係啦，反正到了明天早上再來想辦法呀！」（樂觀）

哈特：「...」（掙扎）

銀月：「啊──你們看，哈特他動了！」

蘭陵柳：「...」（嘴角流出血）

銀月：「呃啊！蘭陵柳怎麼回事啊，吐血了耶！」（嚇到）

夕華雪：「喔！表示我們剛剛打他們開始有反應了，再來打！」

白拓：「等一下！不對勁！」（攔下）

托比：「甚麼不對勁啊？」

白拓：「從剛剛一直我就感受到一股很奇特的能量波動，他們該不會還在另一個幻境空間，繼續對打吧？」

銀月：「在另一個幻境空間對打？會怎麼樣嗎？」

白拓：「唉呀！我怎麼都沒想到這點，這下真的要同歸於盡了，蘭陵柳是想要犧牲才會把哈特帶到幻境，這麼一來肯定會被哈特給打死的呀！」

眾獸：「甚麼！」（驚恐）

白拓：「這...拖下去恐怕蘭陵柳會有生命上的危險啊，看來只剩下一招可以用了！」

夕華雪：「甚麼方法？你趕快告訴我！」

白拓：「就是...」


=======鏡頭轉向幻境空間=======

哈特：「火系魔功──焰爪刃氣！」

蘭陵柳：（閃躲）

蘭陵柳OS：「不行，我的功力不足以跟他對抗，就算把他帶到了虛無幻境，他的魔功依舊如此強勁！」

蘭陵柳：「哈特，快醒醒呀，我們是獸友你不記得了嗎？」

哈特：「火焰氣流！」（攻擊）

蘭陵柳：「啊──」（倒下）

哈特：「死吧！死吧！」（邪惡樣）

蘭陵柳：「好吧，既然已經下定決心這麼做了，就要打好面對死亡的心理準備了！」（擦著嘴邊的血）

蘭陵柳：「反正你我都在這個幻境之中，至少也不會危害到其他獸，我死也無憾了！」

哈特：「火系魔功...」

夕華雪：「水系技能──水月斬！」（攻擊哈特）

哈特：「唔嗯──」（退後幾步）

蘭陵柳：「夕華雪？你怎麼會出現在這裡啊！」

夕華雪：「是白拓利用空間術將我帶到你們的幻境之中！」

夕華雪：「而且，我還有些事沒有跟哈特說，蘭陵柳，你真的忍心丟下我們跑去另一個世界玩嗎？」

夕華雪：「我不會讓你這麼做的！」

蘭陵柳：「夕華雪...」
-----------------------------------------------------

夕華雪：（沉睡中）

銀月：「白拓，現在夕華雪成功進入幻境了嗎？」

白拓：「嗯！唯一能解救哈特的，恐怕就只有夕華雪一隻羊而已了！」

白拓：「如果失敗的話，他們三獸將會永遠醒不過來了！而我也沒辦法將他們從幻境中帶出來...」

宋紹青：「你們獸族真的好神奇喔，會這麼多法術、巫術。」

托比：「這個稱不上是甚麼巫術，頂多是我們獸族天生就有的超能力。」

托比OS：「夕華雪、蘭陵柳，你們要加油啊！」


=======鏡頭轉向幻境空間=======

哈特：「多來一隻也沒有用，這個世界就是要被毀滅，我憎恨他們那些人類還有背叛我的獸族，你們誰也不要來阻擋我！」

夕華雪：「聽著，就算你把整個世界都毀滅好了，到頭來只剩下你一個孤零零地活著，有意義嗎？」

夕華雪：「憎恨只會讓你更加痛苦罷了！」

哈特：「少囉嗦，這裡還輪不到你這個金秀賢對我說教！」

夕華雪：「哈特，我知道，其實...你一直都是一隻狼在四處流浪著，很寂寞對吧！」（靠近）

夕華雪：「大家看到魔化狼，都會排斥你，甚至是遠離你...」

哈特：「走開！不要靠近我！」

夕華雪：「哈特，我是夕華雪，我現在就站在你眼前，你不要被那股邪惡力量控制你的心智了！」

哈特：「呃啊啊啊──我要殺了你...」（壓抑自己不攻擊）

夕華雪：「哈特！我求求你，趕快恢復過來好不好。」

哈特：「我要殺了...」（半恢復神智）

夕華雪：「哈特，不要怕，我在這！」（抱住）

哈特：「夕華雪...」

哈特：「呀啊啊──我要殺了你！」（伸出尖銳的狼爪）

蘭陵柳：「夕華雪，危險！」

夕華雪：「就算你攻擊我，我也絕對不會還手的！」

哈特：「啊啊啊──」（痛苦掙扎）

哈特：「夕華雪...，夕華雪...」（顫抖聲）

夕華雪：「我相信你可以的，哈特...」

哈特：「啊──我要殺了你...」（壓抑）

哈特：「夕華雪...其實我...我喜歡...啊───」

夕華雪：「不用說，甚麼都不用說，因為...」

夕華雪：「你是我最重要的朋友，我不會拋下你不管的！」

夕華雪：「謝謝你喜歡我...，回來吧，哈特！」

哈特：「啊────」（嘶吼）

在幻境空間裡，夕華雪與哈特之間流露出真情，感動的告白，在哈特一聲嘶吼中，透漏著不想傷害夕華雪的心，頑強抵抗著體內的黯黑力量，夕華雪不害怕眼前的魔化狼，始終相信哈特的本質是好的、是善良的，兩獸互相緊抱著，夕華雪也不斷傳達著訊息給哈特，你並不是孤單一隻狼，這個世界還是有許多美好的，在夕華雪給予哈特一些正面能量之後，終於破除了修列的附魔術，一團黑氣從哈特身上散發開來，又恢復平常的那隻大家所認識的魔化狼──哈特。

哈特：「夕...夕華雪？」（恢復神智）

夕華雪：「哈特！你終於清醒了，太好了！」（流淚）

哈特：「夕華雪！」（緊抱住）

夕華雪：「沒事了，沒事了，一切都沒事了...」

哈特：「對不起，給你們大家添了這麼多麻煩...」

夕華雪：「傻笨狼，朋友有難本來就是應該要互相幫忙的呀，對不對！」

哈特：「夕華雪，謝謝你，真的很謝謝你！」（流淚）

夕華雪：「好了，別太感動了，應該要像我一樣酷一點才行。」（擦淚）

哈特：「你自己也不是一樣，也在哭。」

夕華雪：「這叫喜極而泣，好了，我們一起離開這吧！」

哈特：「嗯！」
--------------------------------------------------------
（第二天早晨）

破曉的早晨，太陽照耀著羊鎮，在賭場裡守候著他們的三獸和宋紹青，等著他們醒過來，銀月和白拓趴睡在幾塊大木板上，宋紹青跟托比坐在椅子上睡覺，輪流守候這一夜。幾隻小鳥從賭場窗外飛進來，降落在哈特的枕頭旁邊，這時哈特終於醒了過來，被吵鬧的鳥叫聲給叫醒...

哈特：「這裡是...」

夕華雪：「我們離開幻境了嗎？」


＝＝＝第四十二話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

看來老大有危險了

趕快護駕啊!!!~~~

期待下一篇呢

----------


## 吉克

那個甚麽SM催醒法的，太可怕了
（夕華雪是隨身攜帶鞭子嗎OAO???
後面感化的過程很讓獸感動(對本獸來說感受很深
就這樣，希望奇比能夠繼續創作下去。加油!!! 期待下一話

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

銀月：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第四十三話　羊鎮的道別]

哈特：「這裡是...」（睜開眼）

夕華雪：「我們離開幻境了嗎？」

哈特：「幻境？」

夕華雪：「是啊，你受到不明外來的黯黑力量給控制，為了阻止你繼續傷害其他獸，蘭陵柳用他最高階的幻術把你送入幻境中。」

夕華雪：「但因為獸魂指數減弱的關係自己也中了幻術，不過蘭陵柳應該做好同歸於盡的打算了吧！」

哈特：「同...同歸於盡...？」（愣住）

夕華雪：「幸虧我把你們及時救了出來，也是因為你戰勝了黑暗，也才能從幻境中解救出來的唷！」（眨眼）

哈特：「夕華雪...」（感動）

托比：「鳥叫聲吵死狼了！」（睡眼惺忪）

托比：「咦？早上了嗎？有這麼快...」

夕華雪：「早安呀，托比！」（微笑）

托比：「夕...夕華雪、哈特，你們醒過來了啊！」

哈特：「你們...不會一直陪著我們整晚都沒睡吧！」

托比：「當然啦！」

托比：「喂！大家快起床，他們已經醒過來了！」

這時大家被托比興高采烈的聲音給叫醒，大家睜開眼睛後看見哈特與夕華雪正健朗的坐在床邊有說有笑，一種欣喜若狂湧上心頭，眾獸們都興奮的站了起來歡呼喝采。

白拓：「太好了！你們醒過來了！」

宋紹青：「我們大家都一直守候著你們一整夜唷！」

哈特：「你們大家...」

夕華雪：「你看吧，你不是孤單一隻狼的，有我們大家都陪著你呀！」

銀月：「Oh─Ya─，我們大家又再度團聚了！」

銀月：「我們可以一起開開心心的回到狼之樂園，繼續悠哉歡樂的生活，太完美了！」

托比：「你啊，一定急著想回去見小獥對不對？」

銀月：「這也是其中的原因之一啦，嘿嘿──」

夕華雪：「等等，蘭陵柳呢？」

蘭陵柳：「...」（無動靜）

白拓：「該不會，只有你們醒過來，而他...」（淡定）

宋紹青：「欸！他們都醒過來了，為什麼這隻兔子到現在卻還沒醒過來呀！喂──你醒醒啊！」（搖身體）

哈特：「天啊，他該不會在幻境中...真的被我殺死了吧！」

夕華雪：「怎...怎麼會，難道我晚了一步了嗎？」

銀月：「不...不會的，蘭陵柳他不會就這麼死的...」

哈特：「嗚哇哇啊──對不起啊，我不是故意失手殺了你的──」（趴在蘭陵柳身上哭）

哈特：「我求求你趕快醒來好不好啊───」

蘭陵柳：「一大清早的是在哭甚麼啦，讓我多睡一會兒不行嗎？」

哈特：「蘭陵柳版主！蘭陵柳你沒有死耶，啊──太好了，害狼家嚇了一跳。」（撒嬌）

蘭陵柳：「我這麼強，怎麼可能那麼容易就死呢。」

白拓：「齁，沒事就好...」

托比：「蘭陵柳版主呀，可不可以下次不要開這種玩笑啊，害我差點就要為你默哀三分鐘，真是的...」

蘭陵柳：「好啦好啦，說真的，我們一路走來，經歷了那麼多事。」

蘭陵柳：「這次我們樂園獸的外出拯救任務，也算圓滿成功了！對不對夕華雪？」

夕華雪：「嗯！這次多虧了大家，我們羊鎮才能得救，真的很謝謝大家！」

托比：「诶！話可不要說得太早，我相信他們也一定還在打羊鎮的主意！」

銀月：「是啊，如果日後他們人類再打你們羊鎮的主意，隨時CALL我們！」

白拓：「欸，這次很順利，下次可就不一定了，你可不要就這麼輕易拍胸補掛保證啊！」

銀月：「那有甚麼問題，只要大家同心協力，沒有什麼事情能夠擊垮我們的，你說得對不對，宋紹青先生！」

宋紹青：「沒錯！」

哈特：「不過，為什麼在我醒過來之後，全身感到筋骨疼痛，啊──好痛，啊呀！」

蘭陵柳：「對啊，為什麼感覺，痛痛的...刺刺的...噢！我的腰！」

全員：「噗──」（忍笑）

哈特：「你們在笑甚麼啊？」

銀月：「沒事沒事，對了，既然我們成功地守護住綠野羊鎮這塊地了，那我們是不是要好好的慶祝一下？」

白拓：「慶祝啊...」（沉思）

夕華雪：「那──我請大家吃一頓buffet吃到飽，你們說好不好！」

全員：「好───」（歡呼）

夕華雪：「我們走吧！」

銀月：「耶──Let’s GO，GO！」


=======鏡頭切換到狼王與修列=======

修列：「狼王大人...這真是非常抱歉，讓你一路這麼辛苦地走來。」

狼王白牙：「沒關係，沒什麼大礙。」

狼王白牙OS：「唉──本王我怎麼那麼衰啊，先是昨晚車子撞毀，再來就是掉入河中跌成落湯狼，還被剛剛的蜜蜂追著跑...」

狼王白牙OS：「等等還會遇到甚麼？」

鏡頭切換到昨天晚上，狼王白牙坐在後座，修列在前座開著車，晚上有開著大燈照著前方的路，但是心急的狼王叫著修列開快一點，卻不料修列已經到了晚上生理睡覺的時間，開著開著就睡著了，當修列開車開始亂晃的時候已經來不及了，就直接迎頭撞上了一棵大樹。

狼王白牙：「喂！修列，你開車怎麼這樣子開的呀！」

狼王白牙：「小心前方的大樹！啊──」（大叫）

不知道是修列有聽到還是知道前方有大樹，便急踩剎車，但還是硬生生撞了上去，把狼王嚇得魂飛魄散，但最令狼王傻眼的還不是這個...

狼王白牙：「奇怪，之前你開車都不會這樣子開的啊，難道說！」

修列：「...」（無動靜）

狼王白牙：「修列，辛苦你了...」（移到前座）

狼王白牙：「我不知道此次的救援任務會害得你們一一殉職...」

狼王白牙：「在喪禮上我一定會幫你辦得風風光光的...」（哽咽）

狼王白牙：「接下來就交給本王了，你可以放心的走了...」

修列：「ZZZ──」（打呼聲）

狼王白牙：「哇咧...你要睡覺也不跟我說一聲，真的是喔...我會...」

狼王白牙：「嗚啊───」（四腳朝天摔到後座去）
---------------------------------------------------------------

狼王白牙：「天黑黑的，這下要去哪裡買東西吃啊？」

狼王白牙：「算了，來個野地求生！，抓獵物！」（變回狼型）

在狼王做出捕魚的用具後，正要往河邊放置陷阱，卻不小心誤觸了山地人抓獵物用的陷阱，狼王的腳差點被繩圈套住，但跳開的瞬間以為接下來降落的是草地，結果卻是河道，而跌成落湯狼...

狼王白牙：「這樣不行，還是去找找附近有沒有便利商店，在人類世界待久了，原本的技能也會退化...」

狼王白牙：「真衰啊我...」

（鏡頭轉到半小時前）

修列：「咳咳...烤肉馬上就快烤好了，等等喔...」

狼王白牙：「也不用這麼克難吧，修列...」

由於快接近深山裡，比較會有蜂窩、昆蟲等等，而烤肉的煙正好去燻到蜂窩，一堆蜜蜂從蜂窩裡頭飛出來，嚇得狼王和修列腳底抹油趕快溜。

修列：「要命啊，這裡居然會有蜜蜂！」（極速跑）

狼王白牙：「喂！不對吧？你怎麼跑得比我還快呀！」（跟在修列後面）
字卡：不是應該要護駕的嗎？

[現在================]

修列：「狼王，就是這裡！」

狼王白牙：「這裡？可是我在這裡並沒有感應到有魔獸的存在啊？」

修列：「可惡，說不定他們早就離開了...」

狼王白牙：「修列...不要太過於自責。」（拍肩）

修列：「嗯！」（點頭）

修列：「狼王大人，冰極風他們的屍體就在這間鐵皮屋裡面！」

狼王白牙：「好，快帶我進去看看。」

修列跑進鐵皮屋裡，踏入自己故意設計好的陷阱裡，引起狼王的注意，當狼王跑進鐵皮屋工廠裡要去救修列時，發現陷阱裡的他已經不見了。

修列：「啊──」（掉入陷阱）

狼王白牙：「修列！」（跑過去）

狼王白牙：「修列，我來救你...」

狼王白牙：「狐狸呢？」

修列：[魔化獸魂指數──3500↑>>5000↑>>6950↑>>9000↑>>12500↑>>19000↑>>24500↑>>28000↑>>31500↑>>34000↑]

修列：「闇系技能──血靈禁錮！」


=======鏡頭轉向綠野羊鎮火車站=======

夕華雪：「想不到...這麼快就要跟你們大家道別了...」

蘭陵柳：「該說再見的時候總是會到來的嘛，俗話說天下無不散的筵席。」

蘭陵柳：「畢竟我們拯救了羊鎮讓心裡踏實了許多，也在這裡留下很深刻的回憶。」

蘭陵柳：「但我們是一定要回去狼之樂園繼續守護眾獸，這是我們的使命！」

白拓：「沒錯！」

銀月：「夕華雪，我們會想念你的。」

托比：「真的不跟我們一起回去狼之樂園嗎？」

夕華雪：「不了，我們羊民還有更重要的事情等著我們去做呢...」

銀月：「也是啦，不過離狼之樂園這麼近，偶爾回來也沒關係的啦。」

白拓：「喂，銀月，你以為夕華雪是甚麼身分啊，他現在可是獸界中的大明星耶，他可是隻大忙羊呢！」

白拓：「振興羊鎮的經濟恢復繁榮、找回他們的自尊、重建羊鎮原有的風貌，以及其他囉哩八唆的大事等等...」

夕華雪：「呵呵，謝謝你還顧慮到我，今日的道別，不曉得甚麼時候還會再見面。」

托比：「放心啦，夕華雪，總有一天還會再見面的！」

托比：「以後路還長得很，你可要好好加油喔！」

夕華雪：「嗯！我會的！」

宋紹青：「不過也感謝羊先生請我們吃一頓這麼豐盛的buffet，還有小米酒，實在太感謝你了...」

宋紹青：「雖然我甚麼忙也幫不上...」

夕華雪：「不會不會，宋紹青先生你已經幫我們非常大的忙了！」

蘭陵柳：「哈特...你怎麼了？」

蘭陵柳：「你在哭嗎？」（關愛樣）

哈特：「哪有...不要煩我好不好。」（背對大家）

夕華雪：「哈特...」

哈特：「幹嘛啦...」（哽咽）

夕華雪把哈特轉過身來親吻了一下，讓在場的獸都覺得很訝異，哈特和夕華雪的關係甚麼時候變得這麼好，恐怕就只有在幻境中的蘭陵柳和他們知道而已。

銀月：「哇，他們的關係甚麼時候變這麼好，我怎麼都不曉得...」

白拓：「我不知道，不過啊，感覺挺...」

蘭陵柳：「挺恩愛的不是嗎？」

白拓：「對對對！就是這個意思！」

夕華雪：「哈特...你要好好保重喔！」（擁抱）

哈特：「嗯！我會的！」

哈特：「不過你也得答應我，自己也要多保重喔！」（擦淚）

夕華雪：「嗯！」（點頭）

不久後，火車進站了，大家紛紛上了車，靠在窗邊與夕華雪互相凝視著，在火車開走前說出最後的道別話語...

夕華雪：「銀月、托比、哈特、宋紹青、蘭陵柳、白拓，你們大家可要好好保重喔！」

托比：「夕華雪，羊鎮就交給你們繼續去努力吧！」

夕華雪：「謝謝你，托比！」

銀月：「好了！朝著我們的家，狼之樂園！」

夕華雪：「銀月等一下！」（叫住）

銀月：「怎麼了？」

夕華雪：「回到樂園後，記得幫我向小獥問好，說我不回去了！」

銀月：「好──我會幫你向小獥轉達的！」

這時，火車關上車門，漸漸離開月台，夕華雪追著火車跑，跑到車站的盡頭，大力揮舞著雙爪向樂園獸道別。

蘭陵柳：「夕華雪...再見了！」（大喊）

夕華雪：「大家再見！」

樂園獸：「再見了！夕華雪！」

托比：「記得寫信給我們唷！」

火車漸漸開走離夕華雪遠去，大家伸出頭來看看窗外羊鎮最後的光景，揮著雙爪與夕華雪道別，夕華雪在車站的盡頭也同樣揮著爪向大家道別，在羊鎮的六天五夜似乎感覺過了很久，不過也讓大家留下深刻的回憶，在他們回去樂園以後，還有更大的一場戰役正等著他們而來。

托比：「啊！我忘記跟夕華雪要簽名跟電話了！」

銀月：「喔──笨蛋耶你！」

宋紹青：「這麼好的機會，你怎麼會忘了跟他要簽名呢？」

蘭陵柳：「好了，不要再吵了，只要夕華雪知道我們狼之樂園的地址，我相信他會主動上來的！」

蘭陵柳：「第一次看見他時，就知道他不是簡單的獸！」

托比：「蘭陵柳...」（望著）

蘭陵柳：「好啦！回去樂園以後我們也要好好加油喔！」

全員：「喔───！」


=======鏡頭轉向破舊的鐵皮屋工廠裡=======

狼王白牙：「你...你究竟是誰...」（被束縛）

修列：「我是誰並不重要。」

修列：「先擔心一下你自己吧，你所重視的狼之樂園再過不久，恐怕就會變成平地了。」

狼王白牙：「你說甚麼！」

修列：「先別著急，等會兒你就會陪他們一起下去了，哈哈哈哈哈──」

狼王白牙：「為什麼？為什麼你要這麼做，你知不知道你這樣做會有多少獸族又再次流落街頭嗎？」

狼王白牙：「我們跟你有甚麼仇，為什麼要下如此狠心！」

修列：「為什麼嘛，原因當然有很多種！」

修列：「第一，我可是萬惡不赦，狡猾陰險的大惡獸──狐狸唷！」

修列：「不是每個員工屬下都像笨蛋一樣一天到晚噁心巴拉還拍狼王馬屁。」

修列：「而且也並不是每隻獸都是善類，對於人類會比較有緊戒心，獸族的話自然就不會有所提防了！」

狼王白牙：「可是...為什麼...」

修列：「第二點！你們狼之樂園的獸跟我之間並沒有結下任何的仇恨，錯的是你的父親！」

狼王白牙：「我的父親？父王？」

修列：「你父親為了在戰後收留僅存的狼族以及流落街頭孤苦無依的獸族，建造了一座狼之樂園，但也因為這樣而逼走了我的家人和親兄弟姊妹！」

狼王白牙：「我父王跟吾族們一同建造狼之樂園，跟逼走你家人有甚麼關係？」

修列：「因為狼之樂園的前身，正是我們狐狸一族的地盤！」

狼王白牙：「什麼...」


＝＝＝第四十三話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

哈特：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第四十四話　翔翼軍火科技的野心]

早上十一點半，托比等獸回到希山山腳下，包括宋紹青等人在內，一起開開心心回到他們最熟悉的地方，也是他們的家，卻也沒想到原本的狼之樂園已經不是他們離開前所看到的樣子了，他們沿著山邊直直地走，不管去回僅有一條路可走，看到已經改變的道路讓他們一度以為迷路了，直到看見被破壞過的小木屋和污染的湖水，才知道這地方就是狼之樂園。

銀月：「托比版主、蘭陵柳版主，你確定是這一條路嗎？」

托比：「相信我，因為我們當初來的時候只有這一條路，沒有別條了！」

蘭陵柳：「可是...我怎麼覺得越走，路越寬廣啊？」

宋紹青：「嗯...」（看看四周）

哈特：「怎麼了？宋紹青先生。」

宋紹青：「我看到這個地方，感覺似乎曾經打過仗一樣。」

宋紹青：「然後...你們都沒聞到有燒焦味嗎？」

哈特：「聽你這麼一說，我真的也聞到了耶。」

白拓：「可能是有人在這裡烤肉吧...」

銀月：「嗚哇啊啊啊！啊──」（慘叫）

托比：「幹嘛啦？鬼叫甚麼？」

銀月：「那...那不是我們住的...小木屋嗎？」

哈特：「真的耶！為什麼...」

蘭陵柳：「難道說！」（轉身跑走）

白拓：「版主等等！」

蘭陵柳往回跑，神色緊張地跑到樂園大門口確切的位置，伸出雙爪把保護狼之樂園的幻界解除掉，解除幻界後顯現出入口，這也讓大家看到樂園被破壞過後的面貌...

蘭陵柳：「幻系技能──幻界解除！」

白拓：「這...這個是...」

銀月：「天啊！」

托比：「怎麼會這樣！」

蘭陵柳：「看來一定是有人在暗中知道我們樂園的位置，再加上我們不在樂園的這段時間，才會有機可趁！」

銀月：「調虎離山！」

托比&銀月：「糟了！」

銀月跟托比首當其衝就是獸醫護中心，儘管有些距離，但他們的擔憂全寫在臉上，奮力地跑，跑到了中心門口，看著每隻都是受重傷的獸，醫護獸員忙進忙出提著擔架，為每隻獸做緊急處理，托比衝進裡面找著斯冰菊，最後在加護病房找到。

托比：「斯冰菊！斯冰菊！」

斯冰菊：「托比...版主...你們...終於回來了！」

托比：「斯冰菊，這到底怎麼回事，我們不在的時候樂園到底發生甚麼事了？」

斯冰菊：「咳咳，有個自稱叫高富率的老闆，闖進了樂園裡，當然我們就出動了第一、第二隊戰鬥獸員。」

斯冰菊：「還說要跟我們目前樂園中最大的代表出來談判，說要搞合作，只要我們交出磁脈水晶，要我們做供應商。」

斯冰菊：「我猜他們應該早就知道了，雖然他們開出很優厚的條件，但我們說甚麼也不肯交出，談判破裂，他們就用強硬的手段，派出一隻被魔化的老虎，很快的擊潰第一、第二隊戰鬥獸員。」

托比：「魔化的老虎？那你有看清楚，那隻被魔化的老虎是黑倫嗎？」

斯冰菊：「當下我實在看不清楚，不過他應該不是黑倫，他是黃色黑條紋的...」

托比：「黃色黑條紋的？」

這時銀月慌慌張張在醫護中心東跑西跑，似乎在找小獥，最後找不著回到托比和斯冰菊的身邊問...

銀月：「托比、斯冰菊，我在醫護中心找了好久，我都找不到小獥，你知道他在哪裡嗎？你快告訴我！」（搖著斯冰菊）

托比：「銀月！先別激動！」

斯冰菊：「小獥...對不起，我沒能保護好他，他被那群人類給帶走了！」

銀月：「甚麼！」（震驚）

銀月聽到後感到震驚，握在爪中的木刻飾品鬆了爪掉在地上，忽然下跪在床邊開始自責...

銀月：「為什麼，為什麼要抓走他，要是當初也帶著小獥一起去羊鎮的話就不會發生這種事了...」

托比：「銀月，不要難過，我們只要活著就不怕沒機會把小獥要回來！」

斯冰菊：「他們今天...就要來接收這塊地了...」

托比：「甚麼！」

斯冰菊：「聽著...不管怎麼樣，這裡始終都是我們的地方，絕對不能讓他們人類奪走，咳咳！」

托比：「先別說話，我都知道！」

哈特：「托比、銀月，你們在這裡呀，找你們找了好久了！」

白拓：「現在情況是怎麼樣了？」

托比：「他們...把小獥抓走了，而且今天就要來接收這塊土地了！」

哈特：「沒想到情況已經這麼糟了！」

白拓：「若我們交出磁脈水晶，等同於也把狼之樂園給賣了。」

蘭陵柳：「果然，人類已經看上這裡了，原本好不容易大家才有的家，難道狼王建造的樂園就要...」

宋紹青：「不要說那種喪氣話！」

這時醫護中心裡的眾獸紛紛看向宋紹青，而宋紹青激昂的態度讓眾獸們不免好奇，樂園中唯獨只有一個人類，卻有如此的抱負和熱血。

宋紹青：「你們是不是都忘記了，在羊鎮我是怎麼跟你們說的？」

宋紹青：「還不到最後怎麼會知道呢？現在擔憂一點用都沒有，今天可是人家來搶我們的地盤！」

宋紹青：「現在大家都團聚在一起了，只要集結我們所有獸的力量，儘管敵方強大，我們也要戰到最後，永不妥協！」

宋紹青：「讓他們知道這裡是誰的地盤！」

哈特：「沒錯，現在不是憤怒悲傷的時候...」

托比：「對！這裡可是我們的家，我們的地盤，絕不能有和人類協商的餘地，否則這塊淨土就沒了！」

銀月：「為了要把小獥救回來，我也會拼命的！」

宋紹青：「不管怎麼樣，全力應戰吧！」

白拓：（沉思）

托比：「白拓，你想到甚麼了嗎？」

白拓：「我覺得勝算不是很大，畢竟他們手邊有魔化獸，就像上次哈特那個樣子！」

白拓：「再加上我們在綠野羊鎮所耗費的獸魂指數，我們的功力恐怕恢復不到六成，這樣還能打嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「白拓的分析也不是沒有道理，萬一我們跟那隻魔化獸對打起來，人類反而有機可趁去挖取我們的磁脈水晶，這樣子怎麼辦啊？」

托比：「要是冰極風、黑倫、雷克斯，還有狼王白牙也在那就好了...」

忽然這時緊報器鈴聲大作，而且地點來自幻想森林版區，也是狼之樂園的核心，而且磁脈水晶也隱藏在那裏，守護在該版區的獸衛隊全體出動，與闖入的人類打得不可開交，托比等獸也趕過去支援...

銀月：「這警報聲是...」

斯冰菊：「快！趕快去幻想森林版區，要是被人類發現就完了！」

托比：「各位，我們走！」


=======鏡頭轉向破舊的鐵皮屋工廠=======

修列：「因為狼之樂園的前身，正是我們狐狸一族的地盤！」

狼王白牙：「什麼...」

修列：「當時的我充滿絕望，原來在戰爭後除了死不少人和獸之外，人類濫墾佔地也就算了，更沒想到同樣是獸族的我們，也是會互相爭奪搶地盤！」

修列：「就是你們狼族奪走了我的所有！」

狼王白牙：「不...不是的...我父親他...」

修列：「閉嘴！」（血藤蔓綁住狼王嘴巴）

狼王白牙：（痛苦）

修列：「我根本就不想要聽你在那邊廢話，就算說一些能夠感化我的話也沒有用。」

修列：「我心已死，看著充滿紛亂的世界，我的家人也分散了，自甘墮落變成魔獸。」

修列：「這充滿絕望、悲傷、憤怒、血腥暴力、恐懼，其實都是很好玩，很有意思的東西。」

修列：「看著別人痛苦，能讓我感到無比的興奮和快樂，這就是我想要的感覺！」（邪惡笑容）

狼王白牙：「你這個變態，為什麼要站在人類他們那一方，還到我的公司做大臥底，我這麼信任你，為什麼你還要這麼做？」

狼王白牙：「你這麼做只會讓原本生活在樂園裡的獸又失去一個家了！」

修列：「誰說我站在人類他們那一方的？他們失去家園那又如何？我想要看到獸族與人類互相殘殺的畫面！」

修列：「若我是站在他們公司的角度，我老早就把磁脈水晶的下落告訴他們了，也不必等到現在，這場遊戲啊，就是要越玩得血雨腥風就越刺激，你說是不是？」

狼王白牙：「我告訴你...你家人不是被我們逼走的，是因為你們狐狸一族信任我們，才把這麼重要的地方交給我們狼族，雖然我不知道他們為何選擇離開，但我父王絕對不可能把他們趕走的，他一心全都是為了全體獸族！建造理想的小國度！」

修列：「就算你告訴我我家人離開的原因真相，還有你父王的真正目的，我也毫不在乎了，我都已經放棄屬於我原來的地方了...喔不，現在是你們的樂園，就任翔翼軍火科技公司他們去開挖水晶吧，哈哈哈哈哈──」

狼王白牙：「你這笨蛋，怎麼會有獸這麼不珍惜自己的地盤呢，難道你都沒有想守護的東西嗎？」

修列：「看來你這隻狼的嘴還挺硬的，不把你拴緊一點是會嘮叨個沒完！」（綁得更緊）

狼王白牙：「嗚──」

修列：「原來傳說中的狼王只有這點能耐呀，我還以為會大顯神威，除掉我呢。」

修列：「喔，對了，仁慈對我來說，一點用都沒有，如果你還抱持著這種想法的話，你沒聽人類說過，對敵人心軟...」

修列：「就是對自己殘忍！」（強烈的黯黑攻擊）

狼王白牙：「啊──」（痛苦）


=======鏡頭切換到狼之樂園幻想森林版區=======

高富率：「你們夠了吧，何必為了一塊地跟我們過不去呢？」

戰鬥獸員A：「不行...我們誓死也要守護這裡！」（站起來）

戰鬥獸員B：「沒有錯，不然我們自組成立的獸衛隊要幹嘛...」

高富率：「唉──雖然有點對不起你們，但這是你們逼我的，誰都無法阻止我！」

高富率：「給我上──！」

托比：「等一下──！」

高富率：「又是來支援的嗎？」

蘭陵柳：「樂園服務區的區主，幻系大師蘭陵柳，參上！」

托比：「幻想森林版區現任版主，托比！」

哈特：「創作藝想園版區版主，魔化狼哈特，晉見！」

宋紹青：「阿美族原住民頭號勇士，宋紹青！」

高富率：「喔！大咖們都到齊啦，這樣也好，快勸你們的戰鬥獸員撤退，別再做無謂的犧牲！」

銀月：「喂──搶別人土地的，你以為是你家啊，想幹嘛就幹嘛啊。」

高富率：「我已經開出很優厚的條件了，也退一步讓你們好好考慮，但你們說甚麼也不願合作...」

蘭陵柳：「你目的是為了磁脈水晶對吧，到底拿它要做甚麼？」

高富率：「商業機密就不便跟你們透漏了，快說，要不要跟我們合作，做我們的供應商。」

高富率：「我保證能讓這裡變得更加漂亮，成為一個觀光景點，不然就是做保育園區，狼之樂園隱藏在這裡實在可惜，應該要好好地向外發展讓更多人知道，更多同類知道，難道你們都沒有理想和願景嗎？」

高富率：「只要跟我們乖乖配合做合作，我代表我們全公司承諾會竭盡所能地為你們獸族爭取利益，我們的需求很簡單，只要你們交出水晶供應給我們...」

高富率：「我高老闆絕對信守承諾，只要你們簽下這份合約，立即生效！」

蘭陵柳：「哼哼，高老闆開出的條件可真夠優厚，我們心領了，但我們是不會交出磁脈水晶做你們的供應商！」

宋紹青：「我們可不會被你的誘惑傻傻牽著鼻子走，我早就知道這是你們人類慣用的商業手法！」

高富率：「既然這樣，就別怪我無情了！」

托比：「各位，準備應戰了！」

高富率：「上吧，魔獸們！」

冰極風：「火系魔功──炎翼噴射！」

哈特：「徒兒！」

銀月&托比：「冰極風！」

冰極風全身燃起火焰，往托比等獸飛過去攻擊，這時哈特挺身而出擋住冰極風，開啟身上的魔性和全部的異能阻擋，同樣都是練就魔功的師徒倆，哈特就感覺到冰極風與先前傳授給他的魔性大不相同，完完全全是屬於黯黑的能量。

蘭陵柳：「哈特！你沒事吧？」

哈特：「我沒事，我自己的徒兒我自己來，你們快去支援其他戰鬥獸員！」

雷克斯：（從人群中走出來）

托比：「雷克斯！」

銀月：「果然，我們在羊港所擔憂的事情真的發生了，冰極風和雷克斯他們真的被魔化了！」

小虎：「空間系技能──空間跳躍！」

托比：「他消失了！」

銀月：「托比小心！」（射出冰箭）

小虎使出空間跳躍到托比的身後，拿著符文小刀想把托比瞬間秒殺，銀月的直覺反應立即造出冰箭迅速朝著小虎發射，順利將小虎爪上的小刀給彈開，警覺性高的托比也趕緊閃躲，銀月跳到托比的身旁關心問道...

銀月：「沒事吧？」

托比：「謝謝你的搭救！」

銀月：「這隻老虎就交給我吧！」

托比：「嗯！」（點頭）

銀月：「呀啊啊──」（衝過去）

銀月上前應戰，讓其他隊友能夠專心對付其他人，銀月用冰造出護具，即使是小刀也不易刺入或劃過，與小虎近距離武打格鬥，現在的情況可說是場大混戰，蘭陵柳對上雷克斯，用幻術想控制住雷克斯，不過因為力量強弱的關係，魔化的雷克斯利用風來破除蘭陵柳所施的幻術，托比則是幫哈特一起應付冰極風，雙方攻擊勢均力敵，其餘獸衛隊則是阻擋人類繼續前進，戰況平分秋色。

蘭陵柳OS：「可惡，功力大減，幻術對雷克斯沒有用，若我拿出手槍擊發子彈，最後子彈一定會被風反彈到我身上，該用甚麼方法才好呢？」

蘭陵柳：「而現在哈特是處於下風，不忍心對自己的徒弟下手太重我能理解，可是若再這樣下去會全軍覆沒的！」（分心）

雷克斯：「風系技能St4──狂風暴流！」（影響全部）

眾獸：「啊───」

雷克斯強勁的狂風攻擊，不知有幾級的陣風把大家吹得東倒西歪，接著冰極風和小虎趁著大家最虛弱的時候，給全體獸衛隊以及托比等獸來個致命的一擊。

冰極風：「火系魔功St4──火焰氣流加強版！」

小虎：「雷系技能St4──迅雷狂擊！」

冰極風與小虎的聯合攻擊很快地就把大家擊倒在地，全軍覆沒，站在他們眼前的敵人高老闆好像早看穿他們一樣，笑著說......

高富率：「哼哼，果然跟我所想的一樣，你們在羊鎮所耗費的力量應該不小吧，這樣子也還敢跟我們打。」

銀月：「怎麼會這樣，我動彈不得，好像被風定住了一樣！」

托比：「不行，實力懸殊，我們眾獸聯合起來也不是他們的對手...」

蘭陵柳：「宋紹青呢？」（左看右看）

高富率：「你說這個山地人嗎？真不幸，他現在在我們這裡。」

宋紹青：（昏厥）

托比：「宋紹青！」

高富率：「又多了一位人質了，哼哼哼哼。」（笑）

黑倫：「迅雷斬──！」

這時黑倫突然出現，使出迅雷斬讓排成兩列隊形的翔黑軍團瞬間被電擊麻痺倒下，大家看到很久沒回來樂園的黑倫竟然出現在這裡，簡直不敢相信！

眾獸：「黑倫！」（興高采烈）

高富率：「甚麼人！」

黑倫：「幻想森林版區前任版主，黑倫參上！」

高富率：「哼──他們都被我的魔獸們給擊倒了，區區一隻老虎，你能幹嘛？」

黑倫：「誰說我是一隻老虎的！」

煙霧散開後，在黑倫的身後是一大群穿著深藍警員制服的人類，正是世界公安聯合派出的國際刑警大隊，兩大勢力齊聚一堂，樂園的大混戰一觸即發，獸族是否能保住最後的淨土呢？對上狼王白牙的魔獸修列，在最後關頭狼王能夠化險為夷嗎？被綁走的小獥能夠平安獲救嗎？最後決戰將在下一話揭開序幕......


＝＝＝第四十四話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上九點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

黑倫：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第四十五話　滅世D2]

黑倫：「誰說只有我一隻老虎的？」

高富率：「甚麼？」

刑警A：「我們是公安聯合派來的國際刑警大隊，你們已經被包圍了！」

刑警A：「乖乖束手就擒，別想做任何的反抗，我們隨時都會開火！」

高富率：「呿，來得也太快了吧！」

高富率：「魔獸們！」

「火系魔功──極焰炸裂」冰極風爪持已燃火的巨斧朝著黑倫所在方向衝過來。

刑警C：「各位穩住！另外兩邊防線待命！」

黑倫OS：「等待機會──」

此時黑倫拿出手邊的磁脈水晶，還有一顆是向刑警隊員借的，各裝入單邊的熾雷之刃與武器結合，提升黑倫的獸魂指數，等待下手時機。當彼此之間的距離越來越近時，隊長才下令全員開火，順利把冰極風牽制住，接著黑倫一躍而上，使出充滿雷電能量的迅雷斬朝著冰極風直劈下去，將他其體內的邪惡給破除掉。

黑倫：「迅雷光之斬──」

托比：「黑倫！不要！」

黑倫：「呀啊──」（劈）

冰極風：（被斬擊倒地）

高富率：「糟了！我居然忽略了最重要的部分！」

銀月：「黑倫！你居然把冰極風給殺了...」

銀月：「可惡，起不來...」（試圖站起來）

蘭陵柳：「不，黑倫的武器上裝上了磁脈水晶，如果只是以其雷電能量衝進冰極風的體內穿透過去，說不定就能破除控制冰極風的黯黑力量！」

托比：「真的假的？」

銀月：「對了，差點忘了磁脈水晶具有對抗邪惡的功用，我記得蘭陵柳你曾有說過對吧？」

蘭陵柳：「那也只是東方密教的傳言，還有待證實，想不到真的可行！」

高富率：「翔黑軍團！別讓他們趁機會淨化魔獸，全面攻擊！」

刑警A：「前進！進攻！」（大喊）

狼之樂園的幻想森林已經變成充滿危險的一級戰區了，雙方人馬開始以火力攻擊，高科技的武器砲火強大，翔黑軍團的武器上還裝上了磁脈水晶增強，再來看刑警大隊手持的科技武器，續航力明顯不足，不過也是巧妙的運用戰術，達到敵我雙方平衡，沒有任何一邊佔上風。

雷克斯：「風系技能...」

銀月：[獸魂指數──800↑>>1600↑>>2380↑>>2800↑>>3100↑>>3950↑>>4350↑>>4900↑>>5100↑>>5800↑]

「呀啊！」銀月飆起獸魂指數突破”風”鎖，上前抱住雷克斯阻止發動攻擊。

托比：「銀月，不要！」

銀月：「我不會再讓你施展技能繼續去傷害大家了！」

銀月：「求求你趕快醒醒好不好，望在我們曾在索亞力村生活過，難道你都忘記了嗎？」

雷克斯：「銀...銀月......」（暫時恢復）

銀月：「雷克斯...」

雷克斯：「啊啊──」（晃頭）

雷克斯：「狂風暴流──」

僅有那一霎那雷克斯恢復神智，接著又再度入魔施展狂風暴流，再次地把大家吹得東倒西歪，而且還是連翔黑軍團和刑警大隊也一起遭殃......

銀月：「啊──」（被吹飛）

蘭陵柳：「銀月！」

刑警D：「呃啊...那隻狼獸人甚麼能力？」

黑倫：「那是雷克斯的風系技能，想不到黯黑力量促使他變強，狂風亂流進化成狂風暴流了！」

黑倫：「這裡交給我！」（衝過去）

小虎：「空間系技能──空間跳躍。」

蘭陵柳：「黑倫小心啊！」

正當黑倫衝過去解救雷克斯時，小虎利用空間跳躍快速到達黑倫的面前，一刀把黑倫的左胸劃傷，原本小虎是想直接一刀就把自己的哥哥刺殺，卻有某個力量干擾著他。

托比：「黑倫！」

黑倫：「好痛！」（單腳跪地）

斯冰菊：「啊哈，啊哈──」（喘氣）

蘭陵柳：「斯冰菊，你傷還沒有好怎麼能跑出來啊！」

斯冰菊：「本狼...啊哈...本狼還可以戰鬥！」

托比：「可是...」

白拓：「他堅持要我帶他過來的，原本我是在醫護中心幫忙的。」

蘭陵柳：「白拓...」

白拓：「如果把他們這群人類全關進我所創造的空間，那也只是拖延而已！」

白拓：「戰爭已經停止不了了，我能幫上忙的地方就只有救援而已。」

托比：「嗯，謝謝你，白拓。」

雷克斯：「風系技能──」

斯冰菊：「鯊魚不小心吞了一顆綠豆，牠就變成綠豆沙了！」（干擾雷克斯）

雷克斯：「風...」（講不出話）

高富率：「可惡，這樣根本勢均力敵，國際刑警大隊加上此地的獸衛隊，與我的翔黑軍團僵持不下，只會浪費時間不能好好尋找磁脈水晶...」

高富率：「只好把滅世D2開過來了！」

高富率：「黃經理、技師，把滅世D2給我開過來！」（無線電對話）

黃經理：「是！」

李技師：「看樣子國際刑警大隊也干預此事了呢...」

黃經理：「就給他們一點顏色瞧瞧吧！」

小獥：「放開我！放開我！」（掙扎）

黃經理：「臭小子，你給我安分一點！」

=======鏡頭轉向破舊鐵皮屋工廠=======

狼王白牙：「修列，你不要一錯再錯了，我不在乎你是魔獸還是被魔化的狐狸，拜託，快讓它停止吧！」

修列：「停止這一切嗎？很抱歉，已經覆水難收了！」

狼王白牙：「就算是這樣，我們還是可以重來，重新開始啊，修列，我們回去好不好！」

修列：「回去...可是瑞凡，已經回不去了...」

狼王白牙OS：「都快完結篇了還在演哪一齣啊？」

修列：「如果你能打敗我的話...」（拿出刺劍）

修列：「我就任憑你處置！」

狼王白牙：「修列！」

修列：「去死吧！」

「鏘──」片刻間修列也不知道怎麼回事，爪上的武器被彈開，當修列發覺時，狼王的右爪上已經套上了一具銀白色的鋼鐵製兵器。

修列：「那...那是...」

狼王白牙：「如果這是你想要的，我可以奉陪！」

狼王右爪一劃，破解了修列的血靈禁錮，站在原地對著修列說道...

狼王白牙：「如果非要打敗你的話，那我只好為我族，為全體獸族而戰！」

「鏘喀啦鏘喀──」狼王右爪上的武器發出的聲響。

修列：「莫非，那是傳說中狼族的王者所持有的兵器，阿爾克斯之爪！」

[兵器介紹VCR]

『阿爾克斯之爪』，相傳5000多年前狼族戰神阿爾克斯的武器，也是在當時埃及人所崇拜的狼族戰士，為他們擊退敵軍保衛國家，經過大大小小的戰役必見血而回，此兵器極其細柔如絲且收放自如，在他死後傳為只有狼族的王者才能擁有的兵器，流傳至今，經過人類高科技的改造後，威力其以往的屬性不同。

[VCR結束]

狼王白牙：「你挺識貨的，我也好久沒用到它了。」

修列：「哼，如果力量不夠，恐怕也只是廢鐵一般而已！」

狼王白牙：「是嗎？那如果再加上這個呢？」（拿出磁脈水晶）

修列：「甚麼！」

狼王白牙：「兵器強化！」（裝上）

狼王白牙：「獸魂指數──1800↑>>3500↑>>4800↑>>6800↑>>7600↑>>8900↑>>10000↑>>13000↑>>16000↑>>20000↑>>24000↑>>35600↑>>42000↑」

修列：「四...四萬兩千點！」

狼王白牙：「光系技能──破月！」

修列：「啊──」（彈飛出外）

修列：「可惡，既然如此！」

修列：「MO SAN KU GA SI WA MO SAN LA LEAN」
魔語：「黯 黑 大 地 賜 我 黯 黑 力 量」

修列：「黯魂斬！」

修列把爪中的刺劍往上一劃，一道道黑氣斬朝著狼王攻擊，狼王也不甘示弱用單爪破除攻擊，兩獸各手持著武器互相對抗，然而狼王白牙始終沒有用盡全力在打，讓修列覺得被瞧不起，修列攻勢越來越強大，狼王的防禦也因此提升，上演驚天動地的全武行。另一方面在樂園的戰況，從原本勢均力敵的情況開始有了轉變。

刑警B：「那是甚麼啊？」（望天空）

高富率：「準備發動磁脈雷射砲！」（無線電通話）

李技師：「是！」

托比：「那是甚麼大機器呀？」（驚恐）

蘭陵柳：「遮住了整個天空，宛如末日一般！」

冰極風：「好痛！」（撐頭站起來）

托比：「冰極風！」

冰極風：「托比？」

「這！這到底怎麼回事啊！」冰極風醒過來後驚恐地望上面，充滿著疑問問道...

李技師：「磁脈雷射砲發射！」

托比：「身體可以動了！」

蘭陵柳：「笨蛋還不快閃！」

「砰轟隆隆隆隆────」戰艦裡的磁脈水晶發送能量至砲口，對著底下的刑警大隊和獸發動雷射砲一掃而過，翔黑軍團見狀後趕緊撤退，還在與變成魔獸的雷克斯和小虎交手的黑倫等獸，打鬥也因此被中斷，閃躲著雷射砲，沒躲過一劫的就被狠狠的消滅，死傷非常慘重，而被吹到隔壁版區的銀月和哈特......

銀月：「咦？！」（驚醒）

銀月：「我怎麼會被吹來這裡？」

哈特：「呃啊啊──」（呻吟）

銀月：「哈特！哈特你沒事吧，你快醒醒！」

哈特：「我...我是怎麼到這裡的？」

銀月：「我也不知道，我們得趕快回到版區！」

「啊───」（被消滅的慘叫聲）

銀月：「甚麼聲音？」

哈特：「不好，我們快點回去大家身邊，走！」（站起來）

銀月：「嗯！」
---------------------------------------------------------

高富率：「哈哈哈，這滅世D2還真好用，死一堆獸衛隊和國際刑警大隊的人！」（已經在飛行戰艦裡面）

高富率：「與我們作對就是這樣的下場，就算是公安聯合派來的，我也絕對不會跟你們客氣！」

高富率：「魔獸們也已經沒有用處了！把他們全部轟掉吧！」

李技師：「是，準備第二能源發送，磁脈波動砲！」

「咳...國際刑警大隊A團全軍覆沒，請派B團空中特戰隊支援！」，其中一位倖存剩半條命的警隊員手持無線電向總部通話。

李技師：「磁脈波動砲發射！」

戰艦的砲口朝向地面，聚集磁脈水晶的能量形成波動砲，朝地面瘋狂發射，炸出一個個的大坑洞，不管是人還是獸都會被波及，徹底地把幻想森林版區破壞殆盡，破壞到一個程度之後有塊地面露出了閃閃發亮的不明物體，讓高富率看到直覺那就是磁脈水晶。

高富率：「喔！終於讓我找到了，磁脈水晶就藏在這個地方呀！」

托比：「這下怎麼辦，版區都已經破壞成這個樣子了，磁脈水晶也露出頭來了。」

冰極風：「誰能告訴我這裡有誰還活著的？」（從土堆裡爬起來）

托比：「冰極風！」

銀月：「喂──我們趕來了！」

銀月：「呃啊！怎麼會變成這樣啊！」（驚恐停下腳步）

哈特：「我們來晚一步了！」

銀月和哈特看著大家倒在地上，身上滿是塵土，有的昏厥有的被掩埋，不過大多都是已經失去戰鬥能力，他們心中都有一個念頭，難道今天會是樂園的末日了嗎？而困在戰艦裡的小獥拼命地掙脫，看著大家受傷趴在地上一動也不動，心裡滿是悲憤，掙脫後第一個想法就是趕快回到銀月身旁，跳到甲板上對著銀月大喊，卻也沒想到高老闆下達了最後的殲滅命令。

小獥：「大家...」（悲憤）

黃經理：「為了以防萬一，會把阻礙我們的獸族通通殲滅吧！」

李技師：「好！」

李技師：「準備第三能源發動！」

小獥：「呀啊！」（掙脫）

黃經理：「你這小鬼！」（試圖抓住）

小獥：「銀月！」（大喊）

銀月：「小獥！小獥───」（大喊）

高富率：「欸，這個山地人跟這隻幼狼沒啥用了，通通丟下去吧！」

黃經理：「是！」

黃經理先是把還在昏迷中的宋紹青丟下去，再來就是小獥，但活生生的並不好抓，只好任憑小獥在甲板上穿梭。

黃經理：「可惡，這隻幼狼真難抓！」

哈特：「啊！宋先生！」

銀月：「我來接！我來接！」

哈特：「火系技能──火焰包覆！」

小獥：「嗷嗚！」（閃躲）

黃經理：「你快給我過來！」

高富率：「算了，就別管他了，差不多可以了吧？」

小獥：「甚麼東東！？」

高富率：「準備跟你的狼族朋友說再見吧！」

李技師：「磁脈光砲，發射！」（按下）

戰艦開啟了最後的總能源發送，能量聚集在砲口正對著底下的整座版區，銀月和哈特只見到一團白色光球正朝著他們而來，無計可施的他們只能互相看著彼此，強風吹襲著幻想森林版區，冰極風和托比、黑倫和小虎，大家用眼神做最後的道別，眼看著底下的大家將要被白色的光芒給吞沒，小獥為了樂園的大家還有他最喜歡的銀月，守護的心促使他開啟了潛藏在身體裡的神秘力量，在吶喊後身體散發翡翠顏色的光芒，這股力量將是拯救大家生命的奇蹟。

哈特：「銀月、徒兒，還有大家，我們下輩子再見面吧！」

銀月：「小獥，雖然相處的時間很短暫，不過回到樂園還能再看見你，我就心滿意足了。」（流淚）

小獥：「不要───」（嘶吼）

小獥：「嗷嗚───」（發光）

黃經理：「這...這是甚麼光芒呀！」

高富率：「管他的，那又怎麼樣？」

忽然時間彷彿一切都靜止了，要吞沒他們的光也停了下來，小獥開始吸收著萬物間的能量，颳起了強大的風，強大到把磁脈光砲的能量也一併吸收導致戰艦發生短路，原本將要會毀滅整座版區甚至是影響到全樂園的結果有了逆轉，戰艦上的李技師臉色忽然轉變，便向高老闆報告壞消息。

李技師：「老...老闆，不好了，戰艦正在失控中！」

李技師：「我們發射的磁脈光砲不知道甚麼原因，能量正在逆流，若不快點逃離這裡，有毀滅的可能啊！」

高富率：「甚麼！」

此時戰艦的電腦發出警告訊號，若不趕快逃離戰艦就會因為能量逆流而產生大爆炸，很快的戰艦就開始崩壞，各個設備冒起黑煙，隨後起火燃燒爆炸。

高富率：「這怎麼可能，狼族之中竟然有這麼強大的力量！」

黃經理：「老闆，快逃啊，再不逃就要死在這裡了！」

李技師：「不行，這種能量爆炸的威力，我們逃不了了！」

高富率：「不可能的，我們的軍火科技業的偉大成就以及心血，全都投入在裡面，區區一隻幼狼...」

高富率：「區區一隻幼狼，竟然有這種力量能夠逆轉局勢，不可能的，不可能───」

不久，一道強烈刺眼的白光從天空中爆發，底下的大家完全不知道發生了甚麼事，自己是生是死都搞不清楚了，腦袋一片空白，大爆炸後馬上驚動附近和遠外所有的城鎮和鄉村，還有山地的居民，有如原子彈投擲下去爆發的可怕場景。

銀月：「我...我死了嗎？」（睜開眼）


＝＝＝第四十五話完　待續＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 奇比斯克

蘭陵柳：現在時間為晚上八點整，你現在收看的是，『毛毛頻道』

小虎：接下來即將播出的是，『狼之樂園』

本偶像劇為保護級，適合年輕獸群觀賞

======== 前奏 ========
灰色烏雲將要下起大雨，眼看著這殘破的世界。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來吧～

現在放棄還太早，不試怎麼知道成功失敗！

你不需要太灰心，總會有人陪伴為你打氣！

Beast、Beast，將會是你的好夥伴。

受到挫折不認輸，心中堅定信念會是動力。

你不是孤軍奮戰，你的心擁有著獸的狂野～

Beast、Beast，獸魂指數技能全開～

狼族為頂點孤傲的王者，犬族是人類忠心的朋友。

溫柔兔子讓你心迷意亂，黃白雙虎奔馳快如雷電。

羊族是華麗尊貴的紳士，貓兒治癒你受傷的心靈。

狂風暴雨～已經阻止不了他的摧殘，生態的平衡早已被打破。

勝負還未定下結果，站起來為正義奮戰吧！

權貴與貧苦一間之隔，和平與美好的大地會是幻想嗎？

擊潰貪婪與黑暗的野心，讓陽光重新照耀這片大地。

下定決心從這裡為出發點，開始為未來的顏色描繪出來！

Beast、Beast Oh～Ya！超越別人突破自我，一定會再次見到那～奇蹟～～～！


[第四十六話　回歸──狼之樂園]

修列：「哼──阿爾克斯之爪再加上磁脈水晶的加持，防禦效果還不錯嘛！」

狼王白牙：「再給你最後一次機會，停手吧！」

修列還沒有回應狼王的這時，西邊的遠處傳出巨大的爆炸，爆炸引起的狂風吹來，雖然只有短短的幾秒，但是當狼王看見西方遠處的強烈白光，心中從恐懼不安轉變為憤怒，他知道...在那個方向就是狼之樂園。

狼王白牙：「這...」（凝視著爆炸的白光）

修列：「我想我已經明確的回答你了，這就是我的答案！」

修列：「怎麼樣，你所重視的人間淨土，BOOM──一瞬間就毀滅了。」

修列：「很快的，新聞各大媒體就會在電視上報導，磁脈水晶的來源處也很快就會被曝光了。」

修列：「到時候貪婪的人類就會到那個地方去挖掘，你的企業也就沒有價值了，一間一間的倒掉！」

修列：「我就看著你們，還有他們（指人類）一起走向滅亡！」

修列：「儘管憤怒吧，偉大的狼族首領，白牙大人，哈哈哈哈哈───」

狼王白牙：「你這傢伙，我絕對饒不了你！」（憤怒嘶吼）

修列：「差不多該做個了結，這場遊戲我贏定了！」

狼王白牙：「呀啊啊啊！」（衝向修列）

修列：「闇系技能St4──異界地獄！」

狼王白牙：「甚麼！」（跌落）

這時地面瞬間崩裂，狼王一爪抓住了邊緣沒有掉下去，往下看盡是充滿滾燙的紅色岩漿，修列冷笑的對著狼王說道...

修列：「你也跟你的同伴一起到那邊去吧，你太善良了，繼續玩下去也沒甚麼意思，反正你又打敗不了我。」（轉身離開）

狼王白牙：「哼哼，明明還沒打敗我在那邊說甚麼大話，笨蛋狐狸。」

修列：「甚麼？！」

當修列再次轉身回頭看看狼王時，卻已經不見狼影，也沒有掉進異界地獄的熔岩裡，很快的修列就察覺到狼王就在上方，但讓他驚訝不已的是，狼王背上居然長了發光的翅膀，身旁還飄浮著很多火石。

修列：「在天上！」（往上看）

修列：「這個是！」（驚訝）

狼王白牙：「滅我樂園，必定加倍奉還，覺悟吧！」

狼王白牙：「光系技能──翼狼─流星群！」

狼王身旁的火石向下衝擊命中修列，最後狼王將化為炙烈的白色光體向下俯衝朝著修列給他致命的一擊。

修列：「啊───」

在煙霧散開後，異界地獄消失，修列全身灼傷跪倒，狼王走向前站在修列的面前，爪上戴的阿爾克斯之爪還冒著白煙，被打敗的修列卻還笑著說......

修列：「哼哼，看樣子是我被打敗了，不愧是狼王白牙。」

狼王白牙：「我不想殺你，我會將你放逐，從此以後別再讓我看到你，你被開除了！」

修列：「闇系技能──破喪之風！」

狼王白牙：「還來！」（抵擋）

修列突如其來的攻擊，狼王用阿爾克斯之爪抵擋攻擊，黑色的風消逝之後，當狼王再次睜開眼睛，修列已經消失在他的眼前了，最後修列再用傳音入密告訴狼王簡單的幾句話...

修列：「別以為這樣就結束了，下一次我還會再回來的，不知道下次會是甚麼樣的事件，敬請期待吧，哈哈哈哈哈───」（邪惡的笑聲）

狼王白牙：「可惡的修列，不知道狼之樂園怎麼樣了！」（望著西邊的平地）
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

銀月：「我...我死了嗎？」（睜開眼）

當銀月睜開眼睛再次站起來時，看見小獥散發著白色光芒緩緩的降落，銀月心裡一激動，迫不及待的衝上前抱住小獥，看到小獥平安無事便忍不住流下眼淚。

銀月：「小獥，小獥！」（衝上前）

小獥：「銀月！」

銀月：「太好了，你沒事真是太好了。」（抱著流淚）

銀月：「我還以為一切全部都結束了，下輩子才會再見面。」

銀月：「是你救了我們大家，謝謝你，謝謝你。」

小獥：「銀月葛格，不用道謝啦，我也不希望這個樂園就此毀滅，還有你們...」

小獥：「你們都是我最重要的朋友。」

托比：「真是...我怎麼流眼淚了！」（擦掉眼淚）

斯冰菊：「說的沒錯，本狼實在太感動了，大家奮戰到最後，果然成功保住了狼之樂園了，嗚嗚嗚──」

小獥：「銀月，我很厲害吧，到最後我還是幫得上大家的忙喔！」

銀月：「傻瓜，萬一真出了甚麼事，失去了你，我們大家都會很難過的！」

小獥：「嘿嘿──」（燦笑）

冰極風：「黑倫、師父、雷克斯，你們也是我最重要的朋友喔！」

哈特：「師父我走遍修行大江南北，就差沒有同伴在一起，直到遇見了你，冰極風，我才有機會融入了你們大家！」

黑倫：「冰極風，有機會的話，下次一起到競技場上再比個勝負，我看得出來，像冰極風這麼重視朋友的狼，相信在未來，還有可能擔當比版主更高的職位呢。」

蘭陵柳：「咳咳，幹嘛，想謀朝篡位啊。」

冰極風：「不不，我怎麼敢。」

雷克斯：「如果冰極風擔任招待新獸的管理職務的話，我也可以幫忙喔！」

冰極風：「謝謝你...雷克斯。」

雷克斯：「不過話說回來，我到底是怎麼回來樂園的啊？」（憨）

小虎：「雖然不知道怎麼回事，哥哥，這裡是甚麼地方啊...」

黑倫：「這裡是剛抗戰過後的狼之樂園哦。」

小虎：「甚麼，這麼破爛的地方居然是狼之樂園！」

小虎此話一出，馬上就被眾獸們圍起來毆打，在旁邊看著銀月和小獥也都笑了起來。

小虎：「啊！對不起我錯了，不要再打了。」

小獥：「哈哈哈哈，這隻老虎怎麼這麼好笑啊。」

銀月：「就是說啊，哈哈哈。」

白拓：「蘭陵柳！」

蘭陵柳：「嗯嗯！」（點頭）

白拓：「得快點趕緊想想辦法，如何掩飾外界磁脈水晶的秘密。」

蘭陵柳：「是啊，我得趕快聯繫到狼王，然後在一起想解決辦法。」

白拓：「現在的狼之樂園已經是半曝光的狀態了，若是能向政府申請保育地就好了。」

蘭陵柳：「別做夢了，那是不可能的，人類政府能給我們甚麼保障。」

鏡頭轉移到翔翼軍火企業三個大壞蛋的身上，他們躺在都是散落著戰艦碎片的地上，望著藍天，他們發呆了幾分鐘後，黃經理終於開口......

黃經理：「我們...還活著？」

李技師：「是啊，不過一切好像都回到原點了。」

李技師：「老闆......」

高富率：「啊──好藍的天空啊。」

這時候國際刑警大隊B團的直升機飛過來，一架一架慢慢地降落在幻想森林版區，刑警隊員們以及醫療團隊下來察看獸族及國際刑警大隊A團們的傷勢，重傷的獸和刑警一個一個被抬上擔架上直升機，這時一位刑警走向了蘭陵柳的身前，詢問是否需要醫療協助及談論賠償事項。

刑警A：「請問你們需要醫療協助嗎？，我們會多加派人手過來為你們做治療。」

白拓：「我們不需要，我們可以自我療癒。」

刑警A：「那...至於損壞賠償方面，我們大隊會做評估報告，再交由公安組織司法審理，判決這間企業公司所需賠償的金額......」

蘭陵柳：「理賠甚麼的我們不需要，我們只需要把這裡恢復得像以前一樣，不再受到威脅，還給我們平靜安寧的生活。」

白拓：「沒錯，我們的要求就只是這樣。」

刑警A：「我明白了，謝謝你們的配合。」

刑警D：「翔翼軍火科技公司的三位主謀還有另一位女性，你們犯下多起破壞大自然生態及動物保育等重罪，你們的企業將暫時被我們接管處理，到大法院去好好接受審判吧！」

刑警D：「逮捕他們。」

B團的刑警大隊手腳俐落的逮捕他們及手下同夥，一一被抓上了直升機，傍晚時分，刑警隊員們上了直升機，只剩下滿目瘡痍的狼之樂園，望著西邊日落的夕陽，托比他們心裡想做的第一件事情就是，重建樂園恢復生氣。

黑倫：「結束了呢，壞人也都被逮捕，我們終於可以放下心中的大石頭了！」

哈特：「不過看樣子，我們又有工作要做了呢！」

銀月：「那有甚麼難的，重建樂園，恢復我們的家園！」（舉起雙爪）

宋紹青：「诶！我錯過聖戰了嗎？」（醒過來）

蘭陵柳：「吼，山地人，你可真會睡！」

宋紹青：「所以，我們成功阻止他們了嗎？」

小獥：「不是阻止，是成功的把他們擊退了，還有國際刑警大隊的幫忙。」

托比：「不過你怎麼會被他們抓到？然後還把你弄昏迷？」

宋紹青：「嘿嘿，其實我也忘記為什麼會被他們抓了，不過看見大家身上滿是傷痕，一副相安無事、凱旋歸來的模樣，不免讓我想起了我們阿美族的勇士。」

宋紹青：「現在的你們還真像是一群年輕的戰士呢！」

小虎：「戰士！聽起來我們好像很不得了耶。」

托比：「沒錯，我們大家都是戰士！」

斯冰菊：「啊──全身放鬆之後忽然肚子覺得好餓喔。」

托比：「啊！」（大叫）

小獥：「怎麼了？托比葛格？」

銀月：「幹嘛忽然大叫啊？」

托比：「樂園破壞過後，我們的食堂...」

銀月：「對吼！食堂！」

小獥：「意思是說，我們今晚沒有食物可以吃了！」

樂園獸：「甚麼！」

小虎：「沒有食物，難道我們今晚就要餓死在這裡了嗎？哥哥，我死也不要活活餓死啊！」（搖晃）

黑倫：「啊啊啊，不要搖了，會暈啊！」

此時，樂園裡的大鱷魚傲斯頓突然出現，爪上還拿著串燒邊走邊吃，傲斯頓彷彿只是剛好經過他們的路獸，來告訴他們一件好消息。

傲斯頓：「你們在這裡哀嚎甚麼，食材全都搬移到版主們的地下室了，一群笨蛋。」（來亂入鏡頭的）

傲斯頓說完後就離開了，大家紛紛你看著我我看著你，最後很有默契的一致決定要跟著傲斯頓。

樂園獸：「傲斯頓，等等我們啊！」
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

（五個月後）

一個天氣晴朗的下午，雷克斯與冰極風一起喝著冰涼涼的果汁，享受悠閒的午後，銀月和小獥躺在沙堆上假裝是夏威夷的渡假聖地在做日光浴，狼之樂園重整過後變得跟以前不一樣了，大家都做著自己喜歡做的事，互相談天。

宋紹青：「我活了差不多快半個世紀了，想不到還能跟你們一起”享獸人生”啊。」

哈特：「的確像現在這樣，沒有煩惱，沒有戰爭，更幸運的是，我們還活著！」

白拓：「黑倫，不知道這次狼王又派給蘭陵柳甚麼樣的任務，差不多已經快離開一個星期了。」

黑倫：「是啊，而且那隻兔子居然很乾脆的把肉球蓋印小木屋交給冰極風管耶！你說爽不爽快？」

白拓：「大概是你五個月前曾經說過那句話吧。」

黑倫：「哪句話？」

白拓：「算了，沒事。」（喝茶）

黑倫：「好家在五個月前的那次事件後，新聞媒體報導不大，似乎是有一群人刻意把事件壓下來。」

白拓：「若真是這樣，那我們倒是鬆了一口氣，你說是不是？」

雷克斯：「甚麼，你跟你哥哥都是路痴？」

小虎：「噓─噓─別講這麼大聲！」

雷克斯：「喔喔，對不起！」

小虎：「其實，我不認得來到狼之樂園的路，而哥哥也不曉得怎麼去狼王那邊，所以才會開了快兩天的路程。」

小虎：「後來當黑倫看到火車朝著西邊的方向時才發現的，原來狼之樂園就在那裏。」

雷克斯：「原來如此，你們兄弟還真是一對寶呢！」

而在他們享受當下的同時，忽然有一隻全身白色、黃色眼睛的白狼出現在大家的眼前。

狼王白牙：「請問，你們哪一隻是幻想森林的版主呢？」

托比：「我就是，那個...你是新獸嗎？」

黑倫&小虎：「狼王白牙！」

樂園獸：「咦────」（驚訝聲）

冰極風：「狼王大人，你怎麼會突然回來樂園啊！」

狼王白牙：「嘿嘿！是這樣的，本王我呢要告訴全樂園一件令獸振奮的好消息！」

小獥：「是甚麼消息！」

狼王白牙：「我們樂園呢，將被視為世界最高等級的保育大區，意思是說，以後不會再有人來騷擾我們的樂園了！一有可疑人物將會馬上通報！」

蘭陵柳：「樂園的系統也跟國際刑警端那邊連上線了，讓狼之樂園更加安全，更添加一層保護。」

銀月：「蘭陵柳你也回來了！」

蘭陵柳：「我跟狼王啊就是在處理這件事，一個禮拜就搞定了，小事一樁！」

小虎：「原來是這樣呀！」

狼王白牙：「對了，我這次來其實還有另外一件事情要辦。」

這時狼王白牙走向了山地人宋紹青的面前，宋紹青一見到狼王就很有禮貌的向狼王請安。

宋紹青：「狼...狼王好！」

狼王白牙：「免禮，其實我有一個禮物要送給你！」

宋紹青：「禮物？」

狼王一離開宋紹青的視線後，讓他看到的是很久不見的阿美族原住民的同胞們，讓宋紹青因此激動得落淚，喜極而泣。

山地人：「同胞！」（族語）

宋紹青：「阿魯瑪，阿魯瑪！你們大家都沒事，我想死你們了！」（擁抱哭泣）

阿魯瑪：「我們也是，我們族人為了尋找你，找得好辛苦啊。」

宋紹青：「族長呢？酋長呢？還有我父母，他們都還好嗎？」

阿魯瑪：「他們都在部落裡，每一天不無思念著你，他們深信你還沒有死，現在終於找到你了！」

宋紹青：「我也是，我也一直堅信著你們是不可能被打敗的，你們還活著真是太好了......」

宋紹青：「太好了，太好了──」

宋紹青：「謝謝你，狼王大人！」（轉身）

狼王白牙：「不用道謝，快回去部落跟你的父母相見吧！」

宋紹青：「嗯！」（點頭）

銀月：「這畫面真是感人，當初我們還被這個山地人追著跑，現在想想還真有趣。」

哈特：「但我喜歡這樣的結局，皆大歡喜，樂園也恢復了和平，還有甚麼事比這更好呢？」

這一天是狼之樂園有史以來最幸運的日子，宋紹青與族人破鏡重圍，狼王也回歸樂園與大家重逢，銀月和小獥也在一起了，一起笑一起哭，彷彿樂園又回到原本快樂的日子，在大家歡喜之餘，另一方面，魔獸修列正在策畫史無前例，更破壞大自然生態平衡的邪惡計畫，在一棟陰暗的洋館裡面，烏鴉群聚在一起，窗簾全被拉了下來，坐在老舊的木椅上喝著紅酒，看著眼前一幅巨大的畫像，是一隻東方龍與西方龍武鬥的圖畫。

修列：「人類的科技，進步是為了探索更多未知的世界，我有預感，這個世界將會有所轉變。」

修列：「地球的萬物們啊，準備接受遠古力量的洗禮吧，哈哈哈哈哈──」


＝＝＝第四十六話完　全劇‧終＝＝＝


======== 歌聲前奏 ========
WU～OH～WU～，WU～WU～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

過來面對我，你就會知道。

我沒你想像的那麼簡單。

你覺得，你會擊敗我，那你馬上就會知道！

你和燃燒炙烈的火焰靠得太近了。

勝過七月中的太陽般的灼熱。

即使你武裝齊全也不是我的對手。

聽好了，人類，我將要告訴你原因～

我灼熱到你無法抓住我。

你沒有任何可以阻止我的方法。

我燃燒著，支配著你想要的一切。

我將讓你如染上熱病般的倒下──！

----------


## 卡斯特

恭喜奇比的偶像劇完結～
辛苦奇比了>w<
超有毅力及耐心的呀~~~

真的是太精彩了呀啊啊啊啊啊啊+A+++++++
或許精彩還不足以形容內容www


我感覺修列下一季一定會再出現！
不知道眾獸會做出什麼決定呢＞＜
期待～期待～～～

大概就這樣～
奇比真的太厲害了www
也祝奇比靈感源源不絕0w0//

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

喔喔喔喔喔完結了OWO/(愉悅
所以奇比還是把它完成了耶，超棒(重重拍打
雖然我覺得狼王瞬間秒掉修列這件事實在好乾脆W(?
不過奇比有沒有打算繼續下一季就還是看你自己有沒有動力吧(拍)，雖然我很期待有第二季啦

----------


## 奇比斯克

>>卡斯特

謝謝卡斯特的稱讚與鼓勵，這作品居然花了兩年半的時間才完結的，其實我並不怎麼有毅力。
但是我會把這第一季給完成的，不會讓大家苦苦等待卻沒看到結局，不過停更也算滿久的，代表我超會拖稿(被打)
我能說這兩年半的時間有一年都沒有持續更新，向您致歉。

>>伊默兒/野魂

非常感謝你的收看，不過可能要讓你失望了，也謝謝你的體諒，畢竟要完成一季是需要花費大量的時間和精神和靈感等等。
再加上我下學期大學的專題製作，可能不會把心投注在這了，如果有獸願意繼續完成我的遺志?!?!，我也不反對啦，畢竟偶像劇是大家的!
樂園的獸都是演員，第二季我能確定就此收筆，不會再寫，怕一寫下去，完結篇不知道要寫到何年何月了。

----------


## 傲斯頓

Yoyoyo~~
路獸經過留個言~ww
奇比的偶像劇完結了啊~
時間過的好快呢~
兩年半完結已經很快惹~
停更難免啦~畢竟靈感也不是能信爪拈來的東西~(拍拍
不寫第二季那有考慮寫短篇番外嗎ww
(繼續搬食材(#

----------


## 奇比斯克

>>>傲斯頓

曾經有想過要寫個狼之樂園第一季的電影版，不過沒任何想法，短篇番外也許可以唷，或者轉為生活搞笑類的
到時候再開徵角就好了，先這樣啦。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第一季完結囉~~

不知道還會不會有第二季

蒼爺我要投搞腳色WW

----------

